# Pakistan Vs India - 2017 Champions Trophy Final



## Pindi Boy

Rohit ton headlines brilliant performance as Bangladesh is swept aside by nine wickets in second semi-final.





Strap yourselves in and hold fast to your seats because it’s going to be a wild ride.

India will meet Pakistan in the ICC Champions Trophy 2017 final, a dream match-up that few could have expected when the two sides met to kick off their campaigns.

With India stomping over Bangladesh in a nine-wicket win in the second semi-final on Thursday, that match-up of rivals has become reality. This was to be Bangladesh’s biggest match in its history, and the team was keyed up for it. Perhaps a little too keyed up, as it squandered a strong batting position. Then the combine of Rohit Sharma (123 not out off 129) and Virat Kohli (96 not out off 78) showed that no matter what it would have got, it might not have been enough.


Follow

ICC 




The two put on a batting exhibition in an unbeaten 178-run stand that took up only 25.3 overs. The end result was India coasting past Bangladesh’s 264 for 7 in just 40.1 overs.

India’s bowlers had done well to keep Bangladesh in check, with Kedar Jadhav emerging as an unlikely bowling hero alongside the established duo of Bhuvneshwar Kumar and Jasprit Bumrah. Each of them took a brace of wickets, stymieing Bangladesh at key moments. And then it was the turn of the batsmen to take over.

Shikhar Dhawan and Rohit began the chase perfectly, not allowing the bowlers even a sniff of a chance. A few early wickets might have got some zip among Bangladesh’s bowlers, but Dhawan powered through and Rohit caressed it as the openers rattled along at pace. The result was that Bangladesh’s shoulders began to droop. The bowling, not very on-target to begin with, became even more directionless with the slightest error in length or room punished.





Rohit had the majority of the strike, but Dhawan was the more electric. As is his wont, Dhawan was particularly strong square of the wicket, not afraid to take the aerial route. His rich vein of form was to the fore, the timing leaving the fielders standing. He looked in complete command when a moment of indiscretion cost him, stepping out to Mashrafe Mortaza but only squirting a leading edge to point for 46 off 34 balls. The openers had put on 87 in just 14.4 overs, but if Bangladesh thought the wicket of the man who was hitting boundaries at will would bring respite, it was sadly mistaken.

Kohli got into his stride immediately, and Dhawan’s departure merely meant Rohit moved smoothly up a gear. Bangladesh tried six bowlers, it tried defensive fields, and it tried bowling dry. Against two men in imperious form, nothing mattered. Kohli dominated the bowling, almost toying with it, making 11 men look ridiculously inadequate to man a cricket field. Rohit had a strike-rate of 95.34 and looked unhurried, stroking and helping the ball to the boundary more than powering it.

Rohit’s 11th ODI century came with a hooked six off Mustafizur Rahman in the 33rd over. Kohli, meanwhile, reached a landmark of his own in getting to 8,000 ODI runs in just his 175th innings, a new world record that bettered AB de Villiers’s mark of 182. That Kohli didn’t end up with yet another century in a chase was just down to India having too few to chase, thanks to the task the bowlers had done.




Bhuvneshwar had given India the perfect start by snaring Soumya Sarkar in the first over, and then setting up Sabbir Rahman in the seventh to leave Bangladesh 31 for 2. Sabbir had begun with a flurry of fours off both Bhuvneshwar and Bumrah. But both bowlers cut down on the loose stuff and Bhuvneshwar mixed up his lengths nicely, before suckering Sabbir into an airy drive at a slower one that went straight to Ravindra Jadeja at point. Sabbir had thrown it away after looking good, but the experienced pair of Tamim Iqbal (70 off 82) and Mushfiqur Rahim (61 off 85) wasn’t about to do the same.

They got together with the run-rate having plateaued, thanks to two consecutive maidens, took some time to take stock and pounced when the opportunity came. Hardik Pandya was handed the ball for the 13th over, and not only did he overstep twice, one of the no-balls cost him the wicket of Tamim, who had played on and could have been out for 17. The over fetched 14 runs and was the cue for both batsmen to start stroking the ball more freely.







Bangladesh seemed on course for a massive total when the two were batting. That was when Kohli turned to Jadhav’s part-time off-spin. Denied pace off the ball, both Tamim and Rahim couldn’t rattle along. Had they perhaps weathered the lower run-scoring pace, they would have doubtless found avenues to accelerate again later. But betraying an impatience that Bangladesh has still not mastered, Tamim tried to go for a big slow-sweep, only to miss the ball altogether and see it hit the stumps.

Jadhav’s golden arm had broken a dangerous stand of 123 that took just 127 balls. That brought on the squeeze by India’s bowlers, with Jadhav and Jadeja operating in tandem. Once again, Bangladesh didn’t show the patience to ride out the rough periods, looking to hit its way out of a quiet spot but paying the price. Shakib Al Hasan was caught behind, MS Dhoni making another fast-reaction take look effortless, and in the next over, Jadhav had his second wicket when Rahim skipped down to slog-sweep straight to Kohli, who had taken a few steps to his left anticipating the ball when he saw Rahim shape up.

View image on Twitter




https://twitter.com/ICC


Suddenly, Bangladesh had gone from 159 for 2 in the 28th over to 184 for 5 in the 36th, and its ambitions of a big total had to be scaled down.

Mortaza swung his bat around, and had no fewer than three boundaries coming off edges, but he rode his luck to end with 30 not out off 25. It did spoil the figures of Bumrah and Bhuvneshwar, who bowled with great control to nail their yorkers and bouncers, but saw boundaries flying off outside edges and top edges behind the keeper.

In the end, those extra runs merely meant Kohli got the chance to complete one landmark. And for India to set up what will doubtless be called the mother of all finals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

@terry5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind

pak is more worried about India than bangla after today's result

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trisonics

*"There was a calm to how India chased down the target, the slickness of a team used to such situations. This was their sixth semi-final in ICC events in seven years. Veterans of big matches, they prefer to sit back while their oppositions work themselves into a frenzy; when they make a mistake, India swoop in."

http://www.espncricinfo.com/icc-champions-trophy-2017/content/story/1103898.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

It is going to be a great match. Popcorn on the way


----------



## jaiind

Soumitra said:


> It is going to be a great match. Popcorn on the way


lots of tv sets gonna to be break

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> It is going to be a great match. Popcorn on the way


As usual build up to the match would be more exciting than the match itself.. that's how it's been off late between India - Pak matches!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gutto786

I think Pakistan think tanks would have to rethink the strategy a bit this time. Look at the weather on Final day.





Morning:
Partly cloudy, high humidity, High visibility

Afternoon:
Cloudy, Bit of low humidity but visibility decreases
Build up for rain in the evening starts

Pakistani seam bowlers might not be effective at all in the morning session. They might be more effective in the second session with cloudy and less visibility

India already plays spin well and on top of it spinners are not going to be effective throughout the day as the cloudy scenes continue through the day with high humidity

India has played 3 games here already and has scored 300+ twice and 191 in 30ish overs once. 

Pakistan captain if wins the toss has to BAT first. Otherwise we will be looking to chase around 300+ easily

thoughts??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5




----------



## Fireurimagination

gutto786 said:


> Pakistan captain if wins the toss has to BAT first. Otherwise we will be looking to chase around 300+ easily
> 
> thoughts??



If they bat first and make anything less than 300 then they can handover the trophy to Kohli. For Pakistan it will be best to ball first and try and restrict India below 300. All the upsets Pakistan did to reach the finals is by chasing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terry5




----------



## pak-marine

mother of all the matches Pak vs India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Pakistan Zindabad said:


> Rohit ton headlines brilliant performance as Bangladesh is swept aside by nine wickets in second semi-final.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strap yourselves in and hold fast to your seats because it’s going to be a wild ride.
> 
> India will meet Pakistan in the ICC Champions Trophy 2017 final, a dream match-up that few could have expected when the two sides met to kick off their campaigns.
> 
> With India stomping over Bangladesh in a nine-wicket win in the second semi-final on Thursday, that match-up of rivals has become reality. This was to be Bangladesh’s biggest match in its history, and the team was keyed up for it. Perhaps a little too keyed up, as it squandered a strong batting position. Then the combine of Rohit Sharma (123 not out off 129) and Virat Kohli (96 not out off 78) showed that no matter what it would have got, it might not have been enough.
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> ICC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two put on a batting exhibition in an unbeaten 178-run stand that took up only 25.3 overs. The end result was India coasting past Bangladesh’s 264 for 7 in just 40.1 overs.
> 
> India’s bowlers had done well to keep Bangladesh in check, with Kedar Jadhav emerging as an unlikely bowling hero alongside the established duo of Bhuvneshwar Kumar and Jasprit Bumrah. Each of them took a brace of wickets, stymieing Bangladesh at key moments. And then it was the turn of the batsmen to take over.
> 
> Shikhar Dhawan and Rohit began the chase perfectly, not allowing the bowlers even a sniff of a chance. A few early wickets might have got some zip among Bangladesh’s bowlers, but Dhawan powered through and Rohit caressed it as the openers rattled along at pace. The result was that Bangladesh’s shoulders began to droop. The bowling, not very on-target to begin with, became even more directionless with the slightest error in length or room punished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rohit had the majority of the strike, but Dhawan was the more electric. As is his wont, Dhawan was particularly strong square of the wicket, not afraid to take the aerial route. His rich vein of form was to the fore, the timing leaving the fielders standing. He looked in complete command when a moment of indiscretion cost him, stepping out to Mashrafe Mortaza but only squirting a leading edge to point for 46 off 34 balls. The openers had put on 87 in just 14.4 overs, but if Bangladesh thought the wicket of the man who was hitting boundaries at will would bring respite, it was sadly mistaken.
> 
> Kohli got into his stride immediately, and Dhawan’s departure merely meant Rohit moved smoothly up a gear. Bangladesh tried six bowlers, it tried defensive fields, and it tried bowling dry. Against two men in imperious form, nothing mattered. Kohli dominated the bowling, almost toying with it, making 11 men look ridiculously inadequate to man a cricket field. Rohit had a strike-rate of 95.34 and looked unhurried, stroking and helping the ball to the boundary more than powering it.
> 
> Rohit’s 11th ODI century came with a hooked six off Mustafizur Rahman in the 33rd over. Kohli, meanwhile, reached a landmark of his own in getting to 8,000 ODI runs in just his 175th innings, a new world record that bettered AB de Villiers’s mark of 182. That Kohli didn’t end up with yet another century in a chase was just down to India having too few to chase, thanks to the task the bowlers had done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhuvneshwar had given India the perfect start by snaring Soumya Sarkar in the first over, and then setting up Sabbir Rahman in the seventh to leave Bangladesh 31 for 2. Sabbir had begun with a flurry of fours off both Bhuvneshwar and Bumrah. But both bowlers cut down on the loose stuff and Bhuvneshwar mixed up his lengths nicely, before suckering Sabbir into an airy drive at a slower one that went straight to Ravindra Jadeja at point. Sabbir had thrown it away after looking good, but the experienced pair of Tamim Iqbal (70 off 82) and Mushfiqur Rahim (61 off 85) wasn’t about to do the same.
> 
> They got together with the run-rate having plateaued, thanks to two consecutive maidens, took some time to take stock and pounced when the opportunity came. Hardik Pandya was handed the ball for the 13th over, and not only did he overstep twice, one of the no-balls cost him the wicket of Tamim, who had played on and could have been out for 17. The over fetched 14 runs and was the cue for both batsmen to start stroking the ball more freely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh seemed on course for a massive total when the two were batting. That was when Kohli turned to Jadhav’s part-time off-spin. Denied pace off the ball, both Tamim and Rahim couldn’t rattle along. Had they perhaps weathered the lower run-scoring pace, they would have doubtless found avenues to accelerate again later. But betraying an impatience that Bangladesh has still not mastered, Tamim tried to go for a big slow-sweep, only to miss the ball altogether and see it hit the stumps.
> 
> Jadhav’s golden arm had broken a dangerous stand of 123 that took just 127 balls. That brought on the squeeze by India’s bowlers, with Jadhav and Jadeja operating in tandem. Once again, Bangladesh didn’t show the patience to ride out the rough periods, looking to hit its way out of a quiet spot but paying the price. Shakib Al Hasan was caught behind, MS Dhoni making another fast-reaction take look effortless, and in the next over, Jadhav had his second wicket when Rahim skipped down to slog-sweep straight to Kohli, who had taken a few steps to his left anticipating the ball when he saw Rahim shape up.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly, Bangladesh had gone from 159 for 2 in the 28th over to 184 for 5 in the 36th, and its ambitions of a big total had to be scaled down.
> 
> Mortaza swung his bat around, and had no fewer than three boundaries coming off edges, but he rode his luck to end with 30 not out off 25. It did spoil the figures of Bumrah and Bhuvneshwar, who bowled with great control to nail their yorkers and bouncers, but saw boundaries flying off outside edges and top edges behind the keeper.
> 
> In the end, those extra runs merely meant Kohli got the chance to complete one landmark. And for India to set up what will doubtless be called the mother of all finals.


Honestly I am nervous, India is better team and has performed well with consistency. However, Pakistan has potential and they can definately play better on one given day. This can go anyway. I am however nervous that we might lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gutto786

Fireurimagination said:


> If they bat first and make anything less than 300 then they can handover the trophy to Kohli. For Pakistan it will be best to ball first and try and restrict India below 300. All the upsets Pakistan did to reach the finals is by chasing.


As I said weather says a different story. Pakistan has better chance to disturb indian batting in afternoon. In the morning India wont be bothered much by Pakistan pace attack. IMO spinners wont make any significant impact in the Final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

Hopefully, it won't be a one sided affair like the last one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mustang06

Best of luck to both the team!
Play hard and have fun!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

jaiind said:


> lots of tv sets gonna to be break

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Marked on Calendar. Alarm set. Beer bought. 

Game on...


----------



## Major Sam

Soumitra said:


> View attachment 403913


any reference for the above data.


----------



## Areesh

Major Sam said:


> any reference for the above data.



No reference. It is lame bharati humor. These guys actually laugh at this BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

India should drop Ashwin and shami should be included.. Hope this one will be a close match India winning after hard fight..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies




----------



## Pakistan First

The fact of the matter is that both Indians and Pakistanis know that it's a 50/50 chance. Pakistan came through the tournament improving their game and convincingly beat the number 1 team - England. India, on the other hand, has remained consistent with it's performance. In the current situation, whoever performs, will win..... and at the moment, both teams are equally capable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Introvert

Deleted.


----------



## Super Falcon

Pakistan has to bat well and field well no matter what we do first if we bat well field well India can't win

In India Pak matches in past we dropped catches at crucial points made us lost the game it means Indians batters feel hot too this is why they give chances we have to cash in simply if we take our chances bat decently we can win


----------



## shahbaz baig

still no one trolling yet ?? ok let me troll
Start trolling
Ooyyeee India we will defeat you bs dekhtay jao or medaan mai Aaoo.. 
End Trolling

*Exclusive: Sourav Ganguly's tips to Virat Kohli ahead of final against Pakistan*
*




*
what i am thinking you can make enough money if pak win the match. you know what i mean..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hareeb

Only thing Pakistan needs to focus on is fielding. If they dont lose catches or misfield, Im sure India is not gonna win this big game.


----------



## el nino

India is the bookies favorites
India is the number one ranked team
India is the biggest richest cricketing board in the world
India has the equivalent of the Premier league of cricket called IPL

India should win
India probably will win

BUT YOU NEVER KNOW


----------



## kasper95

Its 80% for India and 20% for Pakistan to win the finals.Pakistan players will be under lot of pressure to perform .some of you might say India too will be under pressure,but the difference is IPL has done wonders for Indian team they are trained to take pressure and you can see the attitude and results of Indian players in last 4-5 years.


----------



## maximuswarrior

BD showed nothing in the bowling department today. They have a decent batting line up, but the bowling lacks. India got a free ticket to the final without any resistance.

The Pak team has played some tremendous cricket in the past few games. Their morale is high and the bowling and fielding has been superb. Especially beating the favorite host nation has given Pakistan a lot of boost and confidence. The Pak team has earned the final spot through dedication and hard work. They deserve to win the final.

Pak needs a similar attitude in the final game. They cannot enter the game stressed out like they did in the first game. They should play without fear. They need to replicate their performance against England. There is not a shred of doubt that this Pak team can beat India. They just need to cope with the mental aspect. Pakistan will win if they overcome the mental challenge. Pak has an excellent bowling unit that can restrict any side to a below par total. It is not a matter of can we do it. It is a matter of overcoming the mental challenge. Need to focus and need to be ruthless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shahbaz baig

Hareeb said:


> Only thing Pakistan needs to focus on is fielding. If they dont lose catches or misfield, Im sure India is not gonna win this big game.



let me tell about the winner
1.any team who will get success to pressurize continuously on opponent side and mean while get the advantage of bad performance of the opponent.. once any team will achieve this first point that team will get moral high ground.

2. only strong patience and sense at ground can encourage any player to take right decision while playing. they are not a child to teach them about bowling, fielding and batting. obviously both team have to perform with excellency in all the fields.. but there are many more things to achieve mentally, patiently & strategically.

it doesn't matter either you ball first or bat.. but yeah weather, atmosphere and a condition of a pitch & a ground is really matter to decide whether ball first or bat first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peshwa

Clearly India is the better team but momentum and luck can swing the game the other way any day of the week.
So I say again, let's not get over confident. Pakistan doesn't need to be the better team, it just needs to play better on that day!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## YeBeWarned

I think Pakistan will lose, Pakistani Team will panic and lose .. but lets hope that we see a good match and who will play better cricket will win Inshallah ..


----------



## t_for_talli

Pakistan First said:


> The fact of the matter is that both Indians and Pakistanis know that it's a 50/50 chance. Pakistan came through the tournament improving their game and convincingly beat the number 1 team - England. India, on the other hand, has remained consistent with it's performance. In the current situation, whoever performs, will win..... and at the moment, both teams are equally capable.



What 50-50. 
Its holy month for you and you shoulnt make false claims 

There is less than 10% chance of Pak winning final

If Pak bowls first they have to restrict India under 250

If batting first then anything less than 300 is not enough


----------



## rubyjackass

Pakistan's only strength is a bit of bowling and a hint of luck called unpredictability. They already won two matches, the effect is over. Sri Lanka literally threw the match away. Stokes' initial struggle and absence of partners late cost them bad. The fact that Pakistan's fielding improved from horrible to bad also helped. 

In the final perhaps when the best bowling meets best batting and mediocre bowling meets mediocre batting, we will have an interesting match. India is better off batting second. Takes out the unpredictability part.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xyxmt

jaiind said:


> pak is more worried about India than bangla after today's result



Pakistan beat England just as easily as India beat BD



rubyjackass said:


> Pakistan's only strength is a bit of bowling and a hint of luck called unpredictability. They already won two matches, the effect is over. Sri Lanka literally threw the match away. Stokes' initial struggle and absence of partners late cost them bad. The fact that Pakistan's fielding improved from horrible to bad also helped.
> 
> In the final perhaps when the best bowling meets best batting and mediocre bowling meets mediocre batting, we will have an interesting match. India is better off batting second. Takes out the unpredictability part.



is that what happens in every game, the one who plays bad looses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kabira

Pakistan is winning this one. Indian batting will not get away in middle overs of reverse swing. Pakistan is only side which is getting ball to reverse starting from game against South Africa. No Wahab either but Junaid Khan who is better bowler.



rubyjackass said:


> Pakistan's only strength is a bit of bowling and a hint of luck called unpredictability. They already won two matches, the effect is over. Sri Lanka literally threw the match away. Stokes' initial struggle and absence of partners late cost them bad. The fact that Pakistan's fielding improved from horrible to bad also helped.
> 
> In the final perhaps when the best bowling meets best batting and mediocre bowling meets mediocre batting, we will have an interesting match. India is better off batting second. Takes out the unpredictability part.



Isn't bit of bowling, I know Indians don't know much about what bowling is since they depend on their batting on roads. Sri Lanka trashed Indian bowling and Pakistan just trashed England who have 10 times better bowling then India. 

What Pakistan lack is consistent batting, that's why chasing is best for this team. They will know before hand how many to chase. And the way Pak bowlers are doing, India will not score over 250 in best of cases.

Another thing which helped India was drop catches but now Pak fielding is good as anybody in last 3 games.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Batting will decide the game. To win, Pakistan will have to bat better than India. Simple!!


----------



## P@nThEr

Had India lost yesterday I would have supported Pakistan in final..
BTW Sunday would be exciting.


----------



## duhastmish

pakistan will have ro pray hard if they bat second they have a fighting chance.


----------



## Safriz

jaiind said:


> pak is more worried about India than bangla after today's result


Its the other way round. Pakistan has beaten the unbeaten England. Morale is sky high.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khujliwal

The British have done the same thing after 70 years. Tum dono lado hum to chale.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lastone

India should bat 1st to make this a interesting game. 
I want to see a exciting game in which obviously Pakistan loses , not another demolition of Pakistan by India.


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

شاھین میزایل said:


> View attachment 404037


B for baap B for Bharath.. P for puttar and P for Pakistan.. Ha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kasper95

xyxmt said:


> Pakistan beat England just as easily as India beat BD


India beat BD just as easily as India beat Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

India Vs Pakistan statistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lastone

Offtopic - HS Prannoy upset top seed Lee Chong Wei while Kidambi Srikanth overcame the Jan O Jorgensen challenge to book a place in the quarter-finals of the men's singles of the Indonesian open.
Indians are doing Bigly in other sports also. No more a one horse town.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soundHound

be advised IndiaVsPak is no longer entertaining like it was in past, particularly during Ganguly Vs Wasim era. that was the time such matches was to die for, now a days its mostly turned into one side affair making it usual boring like Zimbabwe Vs kenya match, I don't have any high hopes for entertainment level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan First

t_for_talli said:


> What 50-50.
> Its holy month for you and you shoulnt make false claims
> 
> There is less than 10% chance of Pak winning final
> 
> If Pak bowls first they have to restrict India under 250
> 
> If batting first then anything less than 300 is not enough



Check out all major betting websites and look at the odds. They are not stating what you are claiming above.

The 50/50 chance is my personal view and you may have a different view. It has nothing to do with true or false claims.

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

*SARFARAZ's INTERVIEW AFTER WINNING CT2017 FINAL
*
First of all thanks to Almighty Allah. Alhumdolillah it was a wonderful team effort and everyone contributed in every field. blah blah blah and blah blah and in the end, I would like to thank India for such a nice Father's Day gift.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

zip said:


> B for baap B for Bharath.. P for puttar and P for Pakistan.. Ha ha




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875589949860397058
2 Legends 
2 Nations 
2 Countries

Level of Thinking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaiind

xyxmt said:


> Pakistan beat England just as easily as India beat BD



so what you gonna to do if pak has lost the match against india in finals!!


----------



## Kinetic

Imran Khan said:


> *leave match aside is their any announcement from any model for naked selfie on win this time ?*



lol


----------



## Fireurimagination

WhatsApp joke: People in Pakistan - Arre Yaar, abhi Parso hi toh naya TV kharida tha!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zer0reZ

I haven't bought any crackers for past 3yrs now time to buy some.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Form, consistency & big game temperament on India's side.. however unpredictability on Pakistan's! Still remember '99 World Cup final.. Pakistan was brilliant till the Semi-final stage & completely capitulated in the final against Aus! 
Nonetheless..1st 10 overs of the match will tell you who will take the title!


----------



## aakash_2410

I hope it's a lot closer than the last India-Pak match.

Btw, Off topic, but Pakistan's independence day is 15th August and that's when it was celebrated till 1950s. It doesn't matter when you celebrate it now, it doesn't change the history.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## terry5

Recycled slogan they had for Sunday when they thought they were going to play there baap England 
Takes a while for Indians to make a slogan 

Didn't count on older brother whitewashing there daddy so bad 
That a post morten is going on in English press ,heck the whole cricketing press is talking about the beating that your daddy got they forgot about you

Back to topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

aakash_2410 said:


> I hope it's a lot closer than the last India-Pak match.
> 
> Btw, Off topic, but Pakistan's independence day is 15th August and that's when it was celebrated till 1950s. It doesn't matter when you celebrate it now, it doesn't change the history.


Yeah right. That was in 1948 when procedures and dates were still not well established. 
Even if beleived so. then father son cannot be born on the same day? Right?


----------



## scionoftheindus

شاھین میزایل said:


> India Vs Pakistan statistics.


Got fed up with these irrelevant statistics man..you and I know the thrashing india has been giving Pakistan for the past 10 years


----------



## Nisar999

انشاء اللہ جس طرح پینسٹھ اور کارگل میں انڈیا کا گردن دبوچا تھا اسی طرح فائینل میں بھی دبوچیں گے

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

شاھین میزایل said:


> Yeah right. That was in 1948 when procedures and dates were still not well established.
> Even if beleived so. then father son cannot be born on the same day? Right?



Looks pretty well established to me.



> August 15 is the birthday of the independent and sovereign state of Pakistan. It marks the fulfilment of the destiny of the Muslim nation which made great sacrifices in the past few years to have its homeland.
> 
> -Muhammad Ali Jinnah in his maiden post-independence day speech


----------



## Grevion

What is this thread??
No trolling, no nothing?
Doesn't feels like an India vs Pakistan one..


----------



## shahbaz baig

Wacko said:


> India should win the match unless Pakistan's run of unexpected performance continues. Another issue could be the distraction of a big match for India as Virat Kohli himself said that "Regardless of who you play in the final, it's always going to be challenging because once you start thinking that it's a big game, then your mindset changes," but we can hope from professional Indian team to handle it well and just focus on their natural games. Whether the game is one sided or balanced, whether India wins or Pakistan, I am gonna enjoy the game. Best of luck to both teams.
> 
> 
> England never been a champion team. They are the team even minnows beat in ICC tournaments for higher morale. Making excuses of not having home advantage in loss and yet hoping to win 2019 world cup. If they do manage to win, it will be just luck. They are decent cricketing nation not a world beater. Pakistan chokes against India in ICC tournaments like SA. We will see what this young team is capable of. A win against India will be the real morale booster for them.
> 
> 
> Hey he he....Baba Adam ke jamane ki History leker baithe rahoge bhaiya ya present me bhi aaoge.


lets forget about match for a while and tell me how did you get permission to Quote someone with *Zero message* in your profile?
@waz @Horus what is this ?


----------



## neem456

Fireurimagination said:


> Brutal


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

No comment this team (Pakistan) is unpredictable no high hopes overachived already


----------



## Imran Khan

lastone said:


> Update offtopic ....Prannoy stuns reigning Olympic champ Chen Long of China, Srikanth also enters semis.
> 
> 
> No but the mods of this site have promised one group naked selfie if Pakistan wins.
> Kala chashma pehn ke dekhna.


then i wish pakistan lose the match


----------



## Soumitra

Imran Khan said:


> *leave match aside is their any announcement from any model for naked selfie on win this time ?*


Bhaijaan Ramzan ka mahina hai. tharak pe thodaa kaabu rakhain


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Wacko said:


> Common sense always out of reach for my relatives across the border. Baap aur Bete sirf Ek din ke difference me kaise aate hai inke Nazar me. Ek Din ka ka furk sirf bhai-bhai mein ho sakta hai. Fail comedy by Pakistani as usual.


or country dsri country ka baap kse ho skta hai ghaddo tum bharti export quality ke htiye hte ho sahi mai


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

scionoftheindus said:


> Got fed up with these irrelevant statistics man..you and I know the thrashing india has been giving Pakistan for the past 10 years




If those statistics are irrelevant than so are those from the last 10 years. We have a superior overall cricket record against india even though you are more than 7x bigger than us, treat cricket like a religion and are allowed to play at home Wheras we are not. That is a REMARKABLE and BREATHTAKING achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> If those statistics are irrelevant than so are those from the last 10 years. We have a superior overall cricket record against india even though you are more than 7x bigger than us, treat cricket like a religion and are allowed to play at home Wheras we are not. That is a REMARKABLE and BREATHTAKING achievement.


in last 10 years, we defeated them at their home in 2012-13

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Green Arrow

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Grevion

Just handover the cup to us and be done with it. Why even bother playing a match when you know we will thrash you. The only thing that can save Pakistan on the final is the stupid weather of UK and the D&L method.


Imran Khan said:


> tharak maut or tatti kaheen bhi a sakti hain


Imran Bhai thoda jaban nu kabu rakho yaar.


----------



## singlefighter

Wacko said:


> India should win the match unless Pakistan's run of unexpected performance continues. Another issue could be the distraction of a big match for India as Virat Kohli himself said that "Regardless of who you play in the final, it's always going to be challenging because once you start thinking that it's a big game, then your mindset changes," but we can hope from professional Indian team to handle it well and just focus on their natural games. Whether the game is one sided or balanced, whether India wins or Pakistan, I am gonna enjoy the game. Best of luck to both teams.
> 
> 
> England never been a champion team. They are the team even minnows beat in ICC tournaments for higher morale. Making excuses of not having home advantage in loss and yet hoping to win 2019 world cup. If they do manage to win, it will be just luck. They are decent cricketing nation not a world beater. Pakistan chokes against India in ICC tournaments like SA. We will see what this young team is capable of. A win against India will be the real morale booster for them.
> 
> 
> Hey he he....Baba Adam ke jamane ki History leker baithe rahoge bhaiya ya present me bhi aaoge.


Who win the last bilateral series in 2012/2013 ...??


----------



## singlefighter

Wacko said:


> Common sense always out of reach for my relatives across the border. Baap aur Bete sirf Ek din ke difference me kaise aate hai inke Nazar me. Ek Din ka ka furk sirf bhai-bhai mein ho sakta hai. Fail comedy by Pakistani as usual.


Yes fail comedy by a Pakistani because biggest joker of the world is your nation


----------



## terry5

khujliwal said:


> The British have done the same thing after 70 years. Tum dono lado hum to chale.



Hah


----------



## Prince of Dorne

jaiind said:


> lots of tv sets gonna to be break


Along with cell phones and tablets, we are living in digital world after all, even if we field our A team we would still win against Pakistan, and I ain't bragging, India is just vastly superior at the moment.



pak-marine said:


> mother of all the matches Pak vs India


Nah not anymore, more like Phupa, Chacha or mama of all the matches



Areesh said:


> No reference. It is lame bharati humor. These guys actually laugh at this BS.


Just like we lough at Pakistan's performance as well


----------



## Areesh

Prince of Dorne said:


> Just like we lough at Pakistan's performance as well



And Pakistani performance is that it is in final.


----------



## Prince of Dorne

el nino said:


> India is the bookies favorites
> India is the number one ranked team
> India is the biggest richest cricketing board in the world
> India has the equivalent of the Premier league of cricket called IPL
> 
> India should win
> India probably will win
> 
> BUT YOU NEVER KNOW



Excuses coming in already, cute


----------



## Super Falcon

Grevion said:


> Just handover the cup to us and be done with it. Why even bother playing a match when you know we will thrash you. The only thing that can save Pakistan on the final is the stupid weather of UK and the D&L method.
> 
> Imran Bhai thoda jaban nu kabu rakho yaar.


Jaban ki speel tu sekhlo beta it's zuban

Beta it a ochlo mat durgat tumhari bana wali ha

Sab teams ka aik bura din Aya ha batting ka yeh tumhara bura din hoga batting ka

Every day is not a Sunday and we had our bad Sunday time for u to have one bad sunday


----------



## el nino

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> If those statistics are irrelevant than so are those from the last 10 years. We have a superior overall cricket record against india even though you are more than 7x bigger than us, treat cricket like a religion and are allowed to play at home Wheras we are not. That is a REMARKABLE and BREATHTAKING achievement.




Nothing remarkable about the cricketing world refusing to tour Pakistan. ITS ACTUALLY QUIET SAD that no criketing nation feels secure sending their cricketers to Pakistan.

Meanwhile the worlds stars including Pakistanis cricketers flock to indian IPL


----------



## Prince of Dorne

Tesky said:


> Pakistan is winning this one. Indian batting will not get away in middle overs of reverse swing. Pakistan is only side which is getting ball to reverse starting from game against South Africa. No Wahab either but Junaid Khan who is better bowler.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't bit of bowling, I know Indians don't know much about what bowling is since they depend on their batting on roads. Sri Lanka trashed Indian bowling and Pakistan just trashed England who have 10 times better bowling then India.
> 
> What Pakistan lack is consistent batting, that's why chasing is best for this team. They will know before hand how many to chase. And the way Pak bowlers are doing, India will not score over 250 in best of cases.
> 
> Another thing which helped India was drop catches but now Pak fielding is good as anybody in last 3 games.



Genda, mere bhai even you know your phaast bowlers will be taken to the cleaners this Sunday, If I were a Pakistani I would not be running my mouth before a match against India, it hardly pays off these days.



شاھین میزایل said:


>


Umar ka taqaza hai bhai, Baap thoda late se ataa hai, lekin aane ke baad bete ko rula kar hi jata hai 



terry5 said:


> Recycled slogan they had for Sunday when they thought they were going to play there baap England
> Takes a while for Indians to make a slogan
> 
> Didn't count on older brother whitewashing there daddy so bad
> That a post morten is going on in English press ,heck the whole cricketing press is talking about the beating that your daddy got they forgot about you
> 
> Back to topic


I feel for you, purani matchon ki highlights dekh ke dil ko tasalli de rahe ho?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

el nino said:


> Nothing remarkable about the cricketing world refusing to tour Pakistan. ITS ACTUALLY QUIET SAD that no criketing nation feels secure sending their cricketers to Pakistan.
> 
> Meanwhile the worlds stars including Pakistanis cricketers flock to indian IPL




And that makes what I said even more remarkable, even a miracle.

india is more than 7x bigger than Pakistan. india has the most expensive cricket board in the world & excellent cricket facilities. india has the advantage of playing matches at home yet Pakistan has not had this opportunity in nearly 10 years. india has the backing of the entire cricketing world wheras Pakistan has limited help. Cricket is a religion in india yet hardly anyone cares about it in Pakistan nowadays. Yet despite all these overwhelming odds, Pakistan has an overall better cricketing head to head record against india. That is a virtual miracle and a phenomenonal achievement..........................especially in light of the fact that Pakistan has been a victim of the WOT for the last 17 years.



Prince of Dorne said:


> Along with cell phones and tablets, we are living in digital world after all, even if we field our A team we would still win against Pakistan, and I ain't bragging, India is just vastly superior at the moment.
> 
> 
> Nah not anymore, more like Phupa, Chacha or mama of all the matches
> 
> 
> Just like we lough at Pakistan's performance as well





So this vastly superior indian team that has a 7x bigger population than Pakistan lost
4-0 against England in a test series last time they toured. Wheras last year we drew 2-2 with England IN England.



terry5 said:


> Recycled slogan they had for Sunday when they thought they were going to play there baap England
> Takes a while for Indians to make a slogan
> 
> Didn't count on older brother whitewashing there daddy so bad
> That a post morten is going on in English press ,heck the whole cricketing press is talking about the beating that your daddy got they forgot about you
> 
> Back to topic





"Older brother"???????...WTF??????.....Speak
for yourself.........we ARE NOT the "brother" of india or have anything in common with them whatsoever. Calling them brother is like saying Aborigines are the brothers of Germans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince of Dorne

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> So this vastly superior indian team that has a *7x bigger population* than Pakistan lost
> 4-0 against England in a test series last time they toured. Wheras last year we drew 2-2 with England IN England.


Meh..you forgot to mention WOT, power outage, BCCI=ICC, RAW, go Nawaz go etc etc.

Anyways that was a splendid performance in England, shocked all the cricket analysts, I give credit where it is due, after that I think you lost 7-8 test matches on the trot, heck you lost against a minnow WI in UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Prince of Dorne said:


> Meh..you forgot to mention WOT, power outage, BCCI=ICC, RAW, go Nawaz go etc etc.
> 
> Anyways that was a splendid performance in England, shocked all the cricket analysts, I give credit where it is due, after that I think you lost 7-8 test matches on the trot, heck you lost against a minnow WI in UAE.





Thanks to CPEC, Power shortages are becoming a thing of the past. We may have lost to those teams but that doesn't take away our better head to head record against india........................that too with the odds heavily against us.


----------



## Prince of Dorne

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Thanks to CPEC, Power shortages are becoming a thing of the past. We may have lost to those teams but that doesn't take away our better head to head record against india........................that too with the odds heavily against us.


Great coping mechanism, gotta give it to you


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Prince of Dorne said:


> Meh..you forgot to mention WOT, power outage, BCCI=ICC, RAW, go Nawaz go etc etc.
> 
> Anyways that was a splendid performance in England, shocked all the cricket analysts, I give credit where it is due, after that I think you lost 7-8 test matches on the trot, heck you lost against a minnow WI in UAE.


Your team is settled now while Pakistani team is trying to form a combination with new plus used players. Look hasan ali is a new guy but he took most wicket in this tournament ..Indian players are experienced who can handle pressure better after playing many editions of IPL with international players . Pakistan performed great above expectation ..its just mental block with India.. If pakistani player managed to overcome it then they will definitely give tough fight.. if we look at record between India and Pakistan then it show that India has clear advantage in world cup matches where you have more pressure to handle while Pakistan dominated in rest matches


----------



## Prince of Dorne

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Your team is settled now while Pakistani team is trying to form a combination with new plus used players. Look hasan ali is a new guy but he took most wicket in this tournament ..Indian players are experienced who can handle pressure better after playing many editions of IPL with international players . Pakistan performed great above expectation ..its just mental block with India.. If pakistani player managed to overcome it then they will definitely give tough fight.. if we look at record between India and Pakistan then it show that India has clear advantage in world cup matches where you have more pressure to handle while Pakistan dominated in rest matches


Even you know that all these facts and figures are absolutely irrelevant and obsolete, right? Yes once upon a time Pak had a great team used to beat us with ease, no one denying that, talk about present dude, Imrans and Waseems aren't going to dawn the green tomorrow, hafizz and Azhar will.


----------



## terry5




----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Prince of Dorne said:


> Great coping mechanism, gotta give it to you




Don't need to. Just stating the facts and reality. That doesn't change no matter what anyone says..................once india beats Pakistan's overall head to head record than you might have bragging rights. But not until.......


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Prince of Dorne said:


> Even you know that all these facts and figures are absolutely irrelevant and obsolete, right? Yes once upon a time Pak had a great team used to beat us with ease, no one denying that, talk about present dude, Imrans and Waseems aren't going to dawn the green tomorrow, hafizz and Azhar will.


talking about present ...to be in final with this young and inexperienced team is some achievement ..no?

*AWAY RECORDS OF TOP THREE ASIAN TEAMS IN TEST MATCHES*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince of Dorne

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Don't need to. Just stating the facts and reality. That doesn't change no matter what anyone says..................once india beats Pakistan's overall head to head record than you might have bragging rights. But not until.......



Yes, you can keep all the meaningless bilaterals, Kitply cup, Coca cola cup, Gutkha and panmasala cup victories, we are happy with our magnificent world cups record against you, we perform where it matters the most

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Don't need to. Just stating the facts and reality. That doesn't change no matter what anyone says..................once india beats Pakistan's overall head to head record than you might have bragging rights. But not until.......


I don't know why they are hesitant to play series with us to secure more wins ? We are ready to play yet they are bringing political excuses when they are actually too excited for any indo pak matches if we look at reaction of their media house and fans on social networking sites.


----------



## Prince of Dorne

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> talking about present ...to be in final with this young and inexperienced team is some achievement ..no?
> 
> *AWAY RECORDS OF TOP THREE ASIAN TEAMS IN TEST MATCHES*


True it is an achievement, no one expected Pak to be in the final, believe it or not I was actually happy when Pak defeated England, British media was hyping their team so much as if England already won and the other teams are there just to make up the numbers lol, even after losing fair and square Morgan was whining like a typical Bangladeshi fan 

@PAKISTANFOREVER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Prince of Dorne said:


> True it is an achievement, no one expected Pak to be in the final, believe it or not I was actually happy when Pak defeated England, British media was hyping their team so much as if England already won and the other teams are there just to make up the numbers lol, even after losing fair and square Morgan was whining like a typical Bangladeshi fan
> 
> @PAKISTANFOREVER


yes he was moaning about pitches as if its home grounds of Pakistan and they made request for these pitches ..If you cannot adapt at your own condition being host nation then it seem stupid to blame others
I agree though that Pakistan has good record in Cardiff because bowling is our strength and we have more chance of winning on such pitches rather than flat tracks suitable for batsman


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Prince of Dorne said:


> Yes, you can keep all the meaningless bilaterals, Kitply cup, Coca cola cup, Gutkha and panmasala cup victories, we are happy with our magnificent world cups record against you, we perform where it matters the most




ODI is an ODI. Good coping mechanism at the humiliation of losing to a cricket team that had a 7x smaller population than india and isn't even allowed to play home matches.................


----------



## Prince of Dorne

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> yes he was moaning about pitches as if its home grounds of Pakistan and they made request for these pitches ..If you cannot adapt at your own condition being host nation then it seem stupid to blame others
> I agree though that Pakistan has good record in Cardiff because bowling is our strength and we have more chance of winning on such pitches rather than flat tracks suitable for batsman


Exactly, I hate when men crying like little bitches, I was watching the match so that I could mock Pakistanis on twitter, but oh boy what a performance that was, completely annihilated England at their den, I had to praise them instead. But then again considering you have a mental block against us and Kohli goes berserk whenever he sees green (Pak, SA and BD) on the field, I seriously don't think Pak stands a chance, if you win quote me and troll me all you want, I would take it like a man, no bitching and moaning.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Prince of Dorne said:


> True it is an achievement, no one expected Pak to be in the final, believe it or not I was actually happy when Pak defeated England, British media was hyping their team so much as if England already won and the other teams are there just to make up the numbers lol, even after losing fair and square Morgan was whining like a typical Bangladeshi fan
> 
> @PAKISTANFOREVER




That too when cricket is dying in Pakistan, we are not allowed to play at home and the world's most powerful cricket board is against us. That is an absolute miracle and phenomenal achievement.


----------



## Prince of Dorne

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> ODI is an ODI. Good coping mechanism at the humiliation of losing to a cricket team that had a 7x smaller population than india and isn't even allowed to play home matches.................


Dude you are becoming like @haviZsultan , instead of Lukhnow you bring that 7x thingy in every post, come on man, you are better than that, if you keep playing the same broken record you lose all credibility and people won't take you seriously after a while.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Prince of Dorne said:


> Exactly, I hate when men crying like little bitches, I was watching the match so that I could mock Pakistanis on twitter, but oh boy what a performance that was, completely annihilated England at their den, I had to praise them instead. But then again considering you have a mental block against us and Kohli goes berserk whenever he sees green (Pak, SA and BD) on the field, I seriously don't think Pak stands a chance, if you win quote me and troll me all you want, I would take it like a man, no bitching and moaning.


I don't troll when win because it is sign of arrogance and pride which I don't like. Cricket is strange game . Who thought Pakistan will be in final by beating unbeaten side of the group A or sri Lankan will beat India after India scored 320. Kohli don't think like you to go after green lol Kohli is professional cricketer who used to be immature in his early days but not any more . You probably did not watched his press conference before and after Indo Pak match. He has grown up now that's why he admitted openly that sri lankanks played better cricket when lost against them instead of giving excuses. These cricketers know that opponents will respect them only when they will respect fans and their sentiments ..people like sewag will never get respect because they mock and taunt others so no matter how good you play but if you don't behave and show arrogance then opponents will have no respect for you


----------



## Prince of Dorne

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> I don't troll when win because it is sign of arrogance and pride which I don't like. Cricket is strange game . Who thought Pakistan will be in final by beating unbeaten side of the group A or sri Lankan will beat India after India scored 320. *Kohli don't think like you to go after green lol Kohli is professional cricketer who used to be immature in his early days but not any more . You probably did not watched his press conference before and after Indo Pak match.* He has grown up now that's why he admitted openly that sri lankanks played better cricket when lost against them instead of giving excuses. These cricketers know that opponents will respect them only when they will respect fans and their sentiments ..people like sewag will never get respect because they mock and taunt others so no matter how good you play but if you don't behave and show arrogance then opponents will have no respect for you



Oh come on I did not mean what you are thinking, its a running joke on the social media, lighthearted banter, nothing serious, personally as a cricket fan it does not matter for me if he is humble or arrogant as long he keeps performing, he is the best limited over batsman by miles at the moment and that is what matters.


----------



## Green Arrow

Shows the difference of language

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

people like amir sohail and virender sehwag prove that low IQ cricketers exist on both sides of the border.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Prince of Dorne said:


> Dude you are becoming like @haviZsultan , instead of Lukhnow you bring that 7x thingy in every post, come on man, you are better than that, if you keep playing the same broken record you lose all credibility and people won't take you seriously after a while.




Point taken. But whether I mention it every 10 years or in every post it's still a raging reality that no one here (Pakistani or indian) can disprove or counter. These are the odds we are always having to come up against. No other nation in the ENTIRE history of mankind has had to face these odds singlehandedly on a constant basis and I am not just talking about cricket.



litman said:


> people like amir sohail and virender sehwag prove that low IQ cricketers exist on both sides of the border.




You don't need a high IQ to be a good cricketer or sports person. So it's irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

The lack of trolling on this thread suggests that it's crowded with people lacking cricketing sense and passion.
My two cents : 
Just another ICC event match where Pakistan will panic and collapse while India will prevail smoothly.Any analysis other than that will be based on emotions,expectations and desparation.I mean the matches are so one sided that even Indians are complaining.lol.I don't know why one or two unpredictable wins makes us forget the utterly horrible state of affairs in our entire cricket setup.Sunday will give many yet another reality check and emotional torture,there will rants on the media/social media againt the usual suspects for a day or two and then everybody will be back to routine life with the hype vanished.
Advice to Pak fans : You're only looking forward to a miserable Sunday so plz find something better better if you dont want regrets on Monday.


----------



## Khan_21

Prince of Dorne said:


> Sehwag is going overboard with his trolling these days I agree, I am neither supporting nor endorsing him, but if anyone has earned the right to mock Pakistan, it is him, dude literally made a career out of thrashing Pakistani bowlers, absolutely owned them at their own backyard, he averages 90+ against Pak with two double ton and a triple ton for God sake, on the other hand I had to google about who Rashid latif is.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hire your cricket team from India? They look exactly like us
> 
> In fact your captain kinda looks like my office watchman, though speaks better English than Sarfraz.
> 
> Brother @Nilgiri why do some brown people think that they are white? Inferiority complex?



Younis khan averages 90 in tests against India with Double hundreds does that make him eligible for lame trolling ? If you want to troll someone do it with wit . Sehwag's trolling is just cringe worthy . 

If History has shown us anything it is Pakistan who has owned India in head to head Matches . 72-52 in Pakistan's favour .


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Prince of Dorne said:


> Sehwag is going overboard with his trolling these days I agree, I am neither supporting nor endorsing him, but if anyone has earned the right to mock Pakistan, it is him, dude literally made a career out of thrashing Pakistani bowlers, absolutely owned them at their own backyard, he averages 90+ against Pak with two double ton and a triple ton for God sake, on the other hand I had to google about who Rashid latif is.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hire your cricket team from India? They look exactly like us
> 
> In fact your captain kinda looks like my office watchman, though speaks better English than Sarfraz.





So Imran Khan, Shahid Africa, Umar Gul etc look like bumrah, Srinath and yadav.........lol.........and Western/Northern Pakistanis look like indians.......lol.......lol........

Wasim Akram devastated the cricket team of a country that is 7x bigger than us that for over a decade. So much so that the smaller nation still has a head to head better record than india. Wasim Akram made a career out of destroying a 7x bigger nation on a regular basis. He has the ULTIMATE bragging rights.



Prince of Dorne said:


> Sehwag is going overboard with his trolling these days I agree, I am neither supporting nor endorsing him, but if anyone has earned the right to mock Pakistan, it is him, dude literally made a career out of thrashing Pakistani bowlers, absolutely owned them at their own backyard, he averages 90+ against Pak with two double ton and a triple ton for God sake, on the other hand I had to google about who Rashid latif is.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hire your cricket team from India? They look exactly like us
> 
> In fact your captain kinda looks like my office watchman, though speaks better English than Sarfraz.





So Imran Khan, Shahid Africa, Umar Gul etc look like bumrah, Srinath and yadav.........lol.........and Western/Northern Pakistanis look like indians.......lol.......lol........

Wasim Akram devastated the cricket team of a country that is 7x bigger than us that for over a decade. So much so that the smaller nation still has a head to head better record than india. Wasim Akram made a career out of destroying a 7x bigger nation on a regular basis. He has the ULTIMATE bragging rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Green Arrow said:


> View attachment 404180
> 
> 
> Shows the difference of language



never understood why ******** behave like that on social media. You know what will be response of Afridi to Sehwag in real life. I like Afridi trying to portray himself as well behaved grown up men on social media, going against his nature. Indians by nature are not aggressive hence never produced above average pacer. But baniya are good at math and you need batsman who can calculate where to hit and not get out in process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_21

Prince of Dorne said:


> Absolutely not bro, you did not get my point at all, Sehwag's online activity is indeed cringe worthy, btw Younis and Sehwag are not in the same league TBH, Younis is a Pakistani great no doubt but Sehwag was in a different league altogether, used to demolish bowling for fun, Younis was a fighter but has never been a dominating batsman like Sehwag or Kevin peterson.
> 
> 
> As I said, you have every right to be happy for defeating us in Guthkha, Pan masala cups, we are more than pleased with our world Cup streak



True Younis is a much better batsmen averages 52 compared to Sehwag's 49 , has 34 hundreds compared to Sehwag's 23 . Imran , Wasim , Waqar , Shoaib have made a mockery out an entire Indian generation that has lead them to have a mental block that started from Miandads famous six at Sharjah . It was only post 2003 world cup that India only started to compete well with Pakistan . 






The great Sachin Tendulkar averages mere 35 against Pakistan .


----------



## Prince of Dorne

Khan_21 said:


> True Younis is a much better batsmen averages 52 compared to Sehwag's 49 , has 34 hundreds compared to Sehwag's 23 . Imran , Wasim , Waqar , Shoaib have made a mockery out an entire Indian generation that has lead them to have a mental block that started from Miandads famous six at Sharjah . It was only post 2003 world cup that India only started to compete well with Pakistan .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great Sachin Tendulkar averages mere 35 against Pakistan .


You lost all credibility the moment you quoted basit Ali, this guy is like the Zaid hamid of cricket, anyone with an iota of cricketing knowledge would accept that Younis is a fighter and a gritty cricketer but a level below of the likes of Tendulkar, Shewag, Viv or Ponting. Stats don't tell you the complete story, let me give you an example Hashim Amla has staggering stats in ODIs, is he in the same league of Ponting, Lara, Tendu or Kohli in limited overs cricket? Hell no, why? because 99% of his runs came in meaningless bilaterals and by bashing minnows, he chocked terribly in the bigger platforms where scoring runs would really have mattered.

Lolwa at Sidhu being coward, he would eaten that clown Basit Ali for breakfast had they ever fought 







Tesky said:


> never understood why ******** behave like that on social media. You know what will be response of Afridi to Sehwag in real life. I like Afridi trying to portray himself as well behaved grown up men on social media, going against his nature. Indians by nature are not aggressive hence never produced above average pacer. But baniya are good at math and you need batsman who can calculate where to hit and not get out in process.


I bet our baniya XI is shivering at the prospect of facing the likes of hafiz and Sarfraz, who are by nature aggressive I tell you, brother Genda is quite right.

PS: I wrote that with my straight face on


----------



## scionoftheindus

Green Arrow said:


> View attachment 404180
> 
> 
> Shows the difference of language


Shahid afridi is still expecting role as some analyst or commentator on indian channels..no recently retired ccricketer of pak talks arrogantly or insultingly about india because they knoe india is a golden duck for them..people like rashid latif are harsly known to anyone in the present generation..besides he knows he got no future in india or its channels..so he reflects true pakistani psyche....I was hearing to madan lal comment on some news channel where he said pakistan doesnt have culture but only agriculture..not my words..you can check on youtube.


----------



## Kabira

Khan_21 said:


> True Younis is a much better batsmen averages 52 compared to Sehwag's 49 , has 34 hundreds compared to Sehwag's 23 . Imran , Wasim , Waqar , Shoaib have made a mockery out an entire Indian generation that has lead them to have a mental block that started from Miandads famous six at Sharjah . It was only post 2003 world cup that India only started to compete well with Pakistan .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great Sachin Tendulkar averages mere 35 against Pakistan .



Tendulkar legs used to tremble facing Akhtar. Once I remember Shoaib bowled a bouncer and tendu was caught behind. Tendu didn't wait for umpire ungli and just walked off, only to found out later on that he wasn't out. LMAO


----------



## Grevion

Super Falcon said:


> Jaban ki speel tu sekhlo beta it's zuban
> 
> Beta it a ochlo mat durgat tumhari bana wali ha
> 
> Sab teams ka aik bura din Aya ha batting ka yeh tumhara bura din hoga batting ka
> 
> Every day is not a Sunday and we had our bad Sunday time for u to have one bad sunday


My spelling is correct according to how we say it in India. 

Yep everday is not a sunday but yaar last time kab tum logo ne ICC event me India ko haraya tha ab to mere khayal se ICC ko bhi yaad nahi hai.


----------



## Prince of Dorne

My Pakistani brothers don't believe everything that comes out of Shoaib or Afridi's mouth, Shoaib refused to bowl after that epic phainty he received in 2003 WC, so much for leg trembling


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

LOL Ab kuy kheal rhy h0o ? ?


----------



## MultaniGuy

Agreed with you.


PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Lol.......lol.........who said anything about white?........Most South Americans are brown so now are they indians too or the same race as indians?..........lol........


Agreed with you. I saw many South Americans who are brown.

Does that make them have anything common with Indians. Not at all.

Indians are a very isolated people . lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> That too when cricket is dying in Pakistan, we are not allowed to play at home and the world's most powerful cricket board is against us. That is an absolute miracle and phenomenal achievement.


Yeah add to that Hindustani RAW and Yehudi Sazish and that indeed will be an absolute miracle..



ahmedlatif said:


> LOL Ab kuy kheal rhy h0o ? ?
> View attachment 404201


It's more like Pakistani team being so desperate to play a Match against India and Bangladesh that they have to literally outperform themselves to reach the finals and play against India.


----------



## jericho

Prince of Dorne said:


> In fact your captain kinda looks like my office watchman, though he is much polished and *speaks better English* than Sarfraz.
> 
> Brother @Nilgiri why do some brown people think that they are *white? Inferiority complex?*



now, stop embarrasing yourself


----------



## Prince of Dorne

jericho said:


> now, stop embarrasing yourself


This post of mine was directed to that guy who always brings racist filth here, he had to be put in his rightful place. I did not mean to hurt you or anybody. My point is people should be judged by their deeds only, not by looks or appearances period.


----------



## Safriz




----------



## Grevion

شاھین میزایل said:


>


Real men wins by being a better team then the opposition on the given day while kids win by Baarish, D&L method and so on....


----------



## Musafir117




----------



## Skies

As always Pakistan will not win, but I will support Pakistan team.


----------



## Grevion

Tesky said:


> Tendulkar legs used to tremble facing Akhtar. Once I remember Shoaib bowled a bouncer and tendu was caught behind. Tendu didn't wait for umpire ungli and just walked off, only to found out later on that he wasn't out. LMAO






Lmao.


----------



## Prince of Dorne

*From WhatsApp*

*Amir:* Bhai India aa gayi final mein. Hamari strategy kya hogi?

*Sarfraz:* Aadhe Lahore me utrenge, aadhe Karachi mein.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

2nd March 2014. Asia Cup. Last over Pak Vs Ind

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpionx

شاھین میزایل said:


>


Lol, didn't real men get beaten by kids in the qualifying rounds?


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

This time we


Skies said:


> As always Pakistan will not win, but I will support Pakistan team.


This time Pakistan will win and win in a way that record after record will be made.... inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khan_21

Prince of Dorne said:


> You lost all credibility the moment you quoted basit Ali, this guy is like the Zaid hamid of cricket, anyone with an iota of cricketing knowledge would accept that Younis is a fighter and a gritty cricketer but a level below of the likes of Tendulkar, Shewag, Viv or Ponting. Stats don't tell you the complete story, let me give you an example Hashim Amla has staggering stats in ODIs, is he in the same league of Ponting, Lara, Tendu or Kohli in limited overs cricket? Hell no, why? because 99% of his runs came in meaningless bilaterals and by bashing minnows, he chocked terribly in the bigger platforms where scoring runs would really have mattered.
> 
> Lolwa at Sidhu being coward, he would eaten that clown Basit Ali for breakfast had they ever fought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet our baniya XI is shivering at the prospect of facing the likes of hafiz and Sarfraz, who are by nature aggressive I tell you, brother Genda is quite right.
> 
> PS: I wrote that with my straight face on



You can talk when you win more matches than Pakistan head to head . World cup match for India is like that annual eid for India because normally they lose series against Pakistan . Including the last one held in India in 2013 . Aaney dho commercial by star sports  . Junaid went through the Indian line up .










Grevion said:


> Lmao.



Averages just 35 against Pakistan compared to his overall career average of 45 . Shoaib has dismissed him dozens of times in his career including this famous one in Calcatta . Pakistan used to Demolish India so regularly India stopped playing us in Sharjah .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

I want Pakistan to find another Shoaib Akhtar, he used to murder Indians... on pitch

reason why gangu always is bitter against Pakistan.

every baniya calculate shots until being hit in the ribs


----------



## Khan_21

Tesky said:


> I want Pakistan to find another Shoaib Akhtar, he used to murder Indians... on pitch
> 
> reason why gangu always is bitter against Pakistan



India has never produced a decent fast bowler in its entire history let alone producing a Shaoib Akhtar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbdulRehman Qureshi

jaiind said:


> pak is more worried about India than bangla after today's result



Pakistan was never afraid of Indians because they Pakistan knows they going to loss every time but this time ALLAH removed the corruption from there brains and heart and Pakistan won the Match from India [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince of Dorne

AbdulRehman Qureshi said:


> Pakistan was never afraid of Indians because they Pakistan knows they going to loss every time but this time ALLAH removed the corruption from there brains and heart and *Pakistan won the Match from India *[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


babua ka futurewa se aye ho ka? E post tohar humka kuch thik na lagi


----------



## Grevion

Khan_21 said:


> Averages just 35 against Pakistan compared to his overall career average of 45 . Shoaib has dismissed him dozens of times in his career including this famous one in Calcatta . Pakistan used to Demolish India so regularly India stopped playing us in Sharjah .


He scored when it mattered the most in the world cup and not necessarily in some Agarbatti, Coca Cola cup series. India and Pakistan never played that much of cricket against each other that we play with other countries so the record book doesn't matter exactly. What matters is that he scored 100 international hundreds in his career and is regarded as the greatest modern day cricketer of all time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince of Dorne

Khan_21 said:


> You can talk when you win more matches than Pakistan head to head . World cup match for India is like that annual eid for India because normally they lose series against Pakistan . Including the last one held in India in 2013 . Aaney dho commercial by star sports  . Junaid went through the Indian line up .


Brother, please don't act like Bangladeshi fans, you did beat us, no one denying that, aab ye purane gane bajana bandh karo please, or do you want me to remind you how many times we thrashed Pakistan in Pakistan? Rakho yaar tumhara pan masala cups and meaningless bilateral victories, nehi chahiye bhai


----------



## AbdulRehman Qureshi

Prince of Dorne said:


> babua ka futurewa se aye ho ka? E post tohar humka kuch thik na lagi



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] hehehehe


----------



## duhastmish

india doesnt only need to win. but burn the god damn hous3 to ground. and finish them off.
prove it was fluke. the talent is bigger than luck. i am sure we will make them shiver.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Wacko said:


> Pakistan did. What's the point?
> 
> 
> Great point and a universally acknowledged fact.
> 
> 
> Only 11 player make the team not the whole population. Proper execution of talent and skills win matches. Little to do with money.
> 
> 
> Cricket isn't a religion in India. There is no temple for cricket. It is said only with respect to it's popularity and fan following. I can't remember the last time I heard this phrase. We are beginning to promote other games too. Time to become a sporting nation rather than just cricketing.
> 
> 
> 
> They do and Indians very much respect the legends who were prime reasons for Pakistan's supremacy over India.
> 
> 
> All the people rotting in Pak jail's are victims of state machinery. Well no, those who commit crimes have to face the consequences. Pakistan does too. A victim sure but also a ........you know it.
> 
> 
> India needs bowlers like Zaheer Khan but with more pace to win abroad against Australia, England and South Africa. Englishmen play worst against Pak bowling line up. It's fact. They don't deserve to be in top 4. They plotted to carve Pakistan out of India, they run propaganda articles against India, they must play more matches against their favourite Pakistan and we will see the two will have their rankings switched.
> 
> 
> 
> Pointless and senseless.






Mathematically speaking, if you have more than 7000 people to chose 11 players from as opposed to 1000 you should ALWAYS have a better team with MORE talented players. The fact that hasn't been the case for the majority of the time & Pakistan has a better head to head record against india is a startling and amazing fact. Especially since cricket is a religion in india wheras in Pakistan the vast majority are now completely indifferent to it.


----------



## Grevion

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Mathematically speaking, if you have more than 7000 people to chose 11 players from as opposed to 1000 you should ALWAYS have a better team with MORE talented players. The fact that hasn't been the case for the majority of the time & Pakistan has a better head to head record against india is a startling and amazing fact. Especially since cricket is a religion in india wheras in Pakistan the vast majority are now completely indifferent to it.


Lol who said cricket is a religion in India. That's a myth created by our stupid media. It's the most popular game in India no doubt but that was mainly because of the likes of Gavaskar, Dravid, Tendulkar, Ganguly, Laxman and Shewag who took Indian cricket to new heights just like Wasim and Waquar did for Pakistan. Other then that it's just a game and I have seen many who hated cricket. Even I prefer football over cricket but I don't hate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> You don't need a high IQ to be a good cricketer or sports person. So it's irrelevant.


i am doubting your IQ as well. intelligently reading the situation , the opposition strengths and weakness is the key in modern day cricket. it's not only the job of the captain only to be sharp but all the playing 11.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

litman said:


> i am doubting your IQ as well. intelligently reading the situation , the opposition strengths and weakness is the key in modern day cricket. it's not only the job of the captain only to be sharp but all the playing 11.




That comes with common sense and experience. You need a suitable IQ level for that not a high one.


----------



## Jugger

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> in Pakistan the vast majority are now completely indifferent to it.


The change happened because of the repeated losses, people have lost hope in the pakistani cricket team.
I am 100% sure that like all other things, pakistani cricket is also corrupt. The rescent scandals and bans prove this point clearly.


----------



## duhastmish

why dont they play afridi and younis for their experience it will do the world of good.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jugger said:


> The change happened because of the repeated losses, people have lost hope in the pakistani cricket team.
> I am 100% sure that like all other things, pakistani cricket is also corrupt. The rescent scandals and bans prove this point clearly.





Repeated losses?????.........we still have a better head to head record against india, that too against a nation that is more than 7x bigger than Pakistan. We drew against England last year 2-2 in a test series wheras india lost 4-0 recently.


----------



## Jackdaws

Pakistan is a good team and deserves full credit for the turnaround. But even Pakistani fans will admit that this Pakistani team is not anywhere close to the Pak team of the late 1980s and early 1990s. Which current Pak player would be in a playing XI of that Pak team?



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Repeated losses?????.........we still have a better head to head record against india, that too against a nation that is more than 7x bigger than Pakistan. We drew against England last year 2-2 in a test series wheras india lost 4-0 recently.


Actually India beat England 4-0

I do have a serious question for Pak members. While they still produce good bowlers - how come the batsmen have stopped coming out of Pak? These new guys play a few good innings but no one in the class of Younis, Inzy or Yousuf.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jackdaws said:


> Pakistan is a good team and deserves full credit for the turnaround. But even Pakistani fans will admit that this Pakistani team is not anywhere close to the Pak team of the late 1980s and early 1990s. Which current Pak player would be in a playing XI of that Pak team?
> 
> 
> Actually India beat England 4-0
> 
> I do have a serious question for Pak members. While they still produce good bowlers - how come the batsmen have stopped coming out of Pak? These new guys play a few good innings but no one in the class of Younis, Inzy or Yousuf.




The last test series india played IN England, india lost 4-0 or 3-1.


----------



## Prince of Dorne

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Repeated losses?????.........we still have a better head to head record against india, that too against a nation that is more than *7x* bigger than Pakistan. We drew against England last year 2-2 in a test series wheras india lost 4-0 recently.


Bhai main aab pakk gya hu, thakk gya hu tera ye 7x sun sun ke, jeene ki chahat aab nahi rahi, aab aur nehi saha jata, harr ek post me tu ek hi cheez repeat karta hain, tujhe Khuda ka wasta naya kuch post kar le bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zhukov

Wacko said:


> Common sense always out of reach for my relatives across the border. Baap aur Bete sirf Ek din ke difference me kaise aate hai inke Nazar me. Ek Din ka ka furk sirf bhai-bhai mein ho sakta hai. Fail comedy by Pakistani as usual.


Pyarey bhai so sweet to hear the word bhai from you. Lekin ye baap betey waley cheap jokes apke Sehwag bhaiia ne shuru kia tha 
India used to have such decent gentlemen cricketers like Sourav Gangoly, Rahul Dravid, Sachin Tendulkar, VVS Laxman, Azhar uddin. Even MS Dhoni is such a sweet guy. Love his personality.
In new players ko bhi sikha dia karo ke you are embassadors of country not sarak chaap lafangas. Tum logon ka kaam india ka soft image create karna hai dusrey countries se. like previous generations of cricketers used to do and they were loved in Pakistan.  . Gambir, Raina, Sehwag, Aik se barh ke aik Third Class.
Its reality. Sorry for the offence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Pakistanis get ready to break ur tv's


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Prince of Dorne said:


> Bhai main aab pakk gya hu, thakk gya hu tera ye 7x sun sun ke, jeene ki chahat aab nahi rahi, aab aur nehi saha jata, harr ek post me tu ek hi cheez repeat karta hain, tujhe Khuda ka wasta naya kuch post kar le bhai





English please...................


----------



## Prince of Dorne

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> English please...................


Such mein brown angreiz bann gaye ho ka?  

Nevermind man, that raw feeling can't be translated, I thought you understand Urdu.


----------



## el nino

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Mathematically speaking, if you have more than 7000 people to chose 11 players from as opposed to 1000 you should ALWAYS have a better team with MORE talented players. The fact that hasn't been the case for the majority of the time & Pakistan has a better head to head record against india is a startling and amazing fact. Especially since cricket is a religion in india wheras in Pakistan the vast majority are now completely indifferent to it.




You talk nonsense 
Seven times population My arse 
Cricket is S religion etc 

Pakistanis don't bother about cricket.

Well explain which Sport the 200million plus Pakistanis are good at 

Cricket is number one in this region full stop 


Yes your right India has far more resources better facilities and better players and captain

Nobody tours Pakistan because unsafe and unstable. Full stop


----------



## Prince of Dorne

hops said:


> another reminder


Hops bhai, 30 saal guzaar gaye uss chakke ke baad, even Bangladeshis aren't this desperate, buss beetein dino ke batein yaad kar ke khush ho jao, kal to Tv waise bhi todne wale ho


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Grevion said:


> Lol who said cricket is a religion in India. That's a myth created by our stupid media. It's the most popular game in India no doubt but that was mainly because of the likes of Gavaskar, Dravid, Tendulkar, Ganguly, Laxman and Shewag who took Indian cricket to new heights just like Wasim and Waquar did for Pakistan. Other then that it's just a game and I have seen many who hated cricket. Even I prefer football over cricket but I don't hate it.





TBH I


el nino said:


> You talk nonsense
> Seven times population My arse
> Cricket is S religion etc
> 
> Pakistanis don't bother about cricket.
> 
> Well explain which Sport the 200million plus Pakistanis are good at
> 
> Cricket is number one in this region full stop
> 
> 
> Yes your right India has far more resources better facilities and better players and captain
> 
> Nobody tours Pakistan because unsafe and unstable. Full stop






So now you're denying india has a 7x greater population than Pakistan??????...............................in this day and age, Pakistan is not excelling at sport. We have in the past but not now. That is evidence that we have the capability but not the will. Especially since a person of Pakistani heritage Amir Khan has been a world champion boxer. 

But those of us who have been to Pakistan recently are fully aware that cricket is not as popular as it once was in Pakistan.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Cherokee said:


> Pakistan ka census bees saal se nae hua dhakkan . ho jaega tab ratio compare karengey . Also if you claim Amir khan you should also claim london 7/7 bombers .





So what have the 7/7 bombers got to do with the Pakistan Cricket team and sport????????..............

@Oscar @Icarus @waz


Severe trolling now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan_21

Prince of Dorne said:


> Hops bhai, 30 saal guzaar gaye uss chakke ke baad, even Bangladeshis aren't this desperate, buss beetein dino ke batein yaad kar ke khush ho jao, kal to Tv waise bhi todne wale ho



That six was symbolic . It marked a generation of Pakistani dominance for well over 20 years till 2005 . Ravi shastri is on record saying that six had dented India pysche for decades which resulted in so many Pakistani victories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince of Dorne

hops said:


> In your wet dreams with Sunny Leone G.


At lest I don't wet myself dreaming of cattle


----------



## Zhukov

Wacko said:


> I don't think he meant anything to disrespect but not being a gentleman either. And I am hardly a fan of his pointless tweets making news everyday in news sites. So yes, the offence taken by some for not so sensible attitude from Sehwag deserves apathy specially from neighbourhood. I have heard nothing from Gambhir and Raina though. I listen to a lot of biased commentary in YouTube in Pak media but I actually like it that they support and wish for their team. I think Sehwag and his comments need to be ignored, a political party in India is also trying to use some of the cricketers and actors to create sentiments of people in their favour by directly/indirectly seeking support of their stance on Pakistan and internal issues.
> 
> Pakistan will win someday if not tomorrow, then in some other tournament as it is a game and we can't expect same results forever and Sehwag will stop and change his tone. No need to pay attention to Baap-Beta joke which has no meaning.
> 
> Seen some change in Afridi's tone however, I didn't use to see him showing much appreciation (probably to keep his own team's morale high)for opposition in loss but these days, he talks of love recieved from Indians and congratulates on India's win. Did something happen to him?



Here is gentleman Raina






Anyways Lala was always a sweet character Yaar.When did you find him disrespectful in mass media? On field its game and everyone is pumped up no complaints there for anyone. Of the field he is a sweetheart and respectable person. so is Younis Khan, Misbah ul Haq, Shoaib MalikAnd other players as well
Regarding Lala Afridi Watch this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Here is gentleman Raina
> View attachment 404238
> 
> 
> Anyways Lala was always a sweet character Yaar.When did you find him disrespectful in mass media? On field its game and everyone is pumped up no complaints there for anyone. Of the field he is a sweetheart and respectable person. so is Younis Khan, Misbah ul Haq, Shoaib MalikAnd other players as well
> Regarding Lala Afridi Watch this


That has changed everywhere and not only in India. Sunil Gavaskar had quoted many times about the sledging and unfriendly environment that today's cricket is being played at. Players are taking the stuff that goes on in the field too personally not like the earlier days when they let the bat and ball do the talking with occasional slurs at each other all within spirit of the game. Nowadays players cannot even think of enjoying a dinner party at the home of host Captain or both the team having an after match scotch or beer together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Khan_21 said:


> India has never produced a decent fast bowler in its entire history let alone producing a Shaoib Akhtar


True that. We are a nation of spinners. 

But Pakistan has not produced decent batsman in its entire history let alone producing a Sachin Tendulkar


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Just my Prediction 

Pakistan will win the Toss and choose to ball first 

India 280-295/6 to 7 wickets down

Pakistan will win with 3 wickets

with Wahab out these will less leak of runs
with Ahmed Shahzad out Top order is performing well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## singlefighter

Prince of Dorne said:


> Meh..you forgot to mention WOT, power outage, BCCI=ICC, RAW, go Nawaz go etc etc.
> 
> Anyways that was a splendid performance in England, shocked all the cricket analysts, I give credit where it is due, after that I think you lost 7-8 test matches on the trot, heck you lost against a minnow WI in UAE.


Few months back we beat w.indies on their home ground.ohhh sorry your nation have a short term memory lose


----------



## ashok321

*Champions Trophy: Rs 2,000 cr bet on India-Pak clash*


----------



## singlefighter

Prince of Dorne said:


> Even you know that all these facts and figures are absolutely irrelevant and obsolete, right? Yes once upon a time Pak had a great team used to beat us with ease, no one denying that, talk about present dude, Imrans and Waseems aren't going to dawn the green tomorrow, hafizz and Azhar will.


Junaid is there who ruin the kohli and rohit batting in 2012-13 series.ohhh loss memory case .ok go and chant slogans


----------



## Zhukov

Soumitra said:


> True that. We are a nation of spinners.
> 
> But Pakistan has not produced decent batsman in its entire history let alone producing a Sachin Tendulkar


I disagree sir.
Zaheer Abbas, Javed Miandad, Saeed Anwar, Inzamam ul Haq, Muhammad Yousaf.
And Spinners in all generations like from Abdul Qadir to Saqlain mushtaq to Saeed Ajmal.

India had better batsmen but that doesn't mean Pakistan was lacking in that department either.


----------



## Prince of Dorne

singlefighter said:


> Few months back we beat w.indies on their home ground.ohhh sorry your nation have a short term memory lose


Beating a minnow level WI is nothing to brag about, heck you even managed to lose one test against them, lol I forgot when was the last time windies defeated us in a test match 



singlefighter said:


> Junaid is there who ruin the kohli and rohit batting in 2012-13 series.ohhh loss memory case .ok go and chant slogans


Kohli is not the same batsman he was 5 years ego and Junaid is not the same bowler anymore, while kohli improved leaps and bounds, Junaid regressed big time, he is nothing more than a trundler now, any sane Pakistani fan would agree with me on this.


----------



## Soumitra

Muhammad Omar said:


> Just my Prediction
> 
> Pakistan will win the Toss and choose to ball first
> 
> India 280-295/6 to 7 wickets down
> 
> Pakistan will win with 3 wickets
> 
> with Wahab out these will less leak of runs
> with Ahmed Shahzad out Top order is performing well


Quiet an exact prediction - Bookies se baat ki hai kyaa 

Kidding aside If India bats first a 300+ score is very much a possibility. I dont think Pakistani batsmen have the strength to chase 300+ totals, In last 5 years you have lost 13 matches while chasing 300 and won just 2

India's record is 12 lost 5 won

If Pakistan has to win they have to score 300+ batting first


----------



## singlefighter

Prince of Dorne said:


> *From WhatsApp*
> 
> *Amir:* Bhai India aa gayi final mein. Hamari strategy kya hogi?
> 
> *Sarfraz:* Aadhe Lahore me utrenge, aadhe Karachi mein.


Pehlay sab india par charhai karen gay aur india ka band baja k lahore or karachi utrein gay


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875964570858377217

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## singlefighter

Grevion said:


> He scored when it mattered the most in the world cup and not necessarily in some Agarbatti, Coca Cola cup series. India and Pakistan never played that much of cricket against each other that we play with other countries so the record book doesn't matter exactly. What matters is that he scored 100 international hundreds in his career and is regarded as the greatest modern day cricketer of all time.


Tu pir agarbati,coca cola aur gutka cup mein mango lenay atay hoo..???


----------



## Prince of Dorne

Absolutely disgusting, and mind you these are educated overseas Pakistanis 






And they wonder why is there no cricket in Pak.

Look how calm and composed Ganguly is, Imrans and Waseems would have crapped their pants if heckled by this large group of Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## singlefighter

Grevion said:


> Lol who said cricket is a religion in India. That's a myth created by our stupid media. It's the most popular game in India no doubt but that was mainly because of the likes of Gavaskar, Dravid, Tendulkar, Ganguly, Laxman and Shewag who took Indian cricket to new heights just like Wasim and Waquar did for Pakistan. Other then that it's just a game and I have seen many who hated cricket. Even I prefer football over cricket but I don't hate it.


If cricket is not a religion in india then why your countrymen start pelting stone of Pakistani team in 1999 asian test championship match when they saw a defeat coming towards them,now you want source go and check YouTube, last overs were bowled after evacuation of the stadium,and against Australia your stadium were secure through the nets putted on public to prevent the stone and other throwing on aussies,poor nation low life people having no sportsman spirit, pitty on indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## singlefighter

Jugger said:


> The change happened because of the repeated losses, people have lost hope in the pakistani cricket team.
> I am 100% sure that like all other things, pakistani cricket is also corrupt. The rescent scandals and bans prove this point clearly.


What about ipl corruption cases,srisanth and other ones even ipl ceo was also proven guilty???


----------



## Prince of Dorne

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875964570858377217


Who Shehzaad? That Chinese copy of Kohli? which didn't work just like every other Chinese products


----------



## singlefighter

Prince of Dorne said:


> View attachment 404237


Retard indians,case close.


----------



## WAJsal

Prince of Dorne said:


> Kohli is not the same batsman he was 5 years ego and Junaid is not the same bowler anymore, while kohli improved leaps and bounds, Junaid regressed big time, he is nothing more than a trundler now, any sane Pakistani fan would agree with me on this.


Actually Junaid went through an injury and he hasn't been the same,any Cricket fan would surely agree. But i have been watching him improving and getting shape on the bowl. All in all pitches are dead so i don't expect it to be easy to restrict Indian batsmen, if we can get early break through then Hasan and Shadab can cause trouble. 
@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## litman

india will win. pak team reached final by a stroke of luck. amir will remain wicket less, junaid will get 1, hassan 1-2. if india bats first then they will score 320 + and pak will be bowled out under 200 . if pak bats first they will give target of about 240- 250 which india will achieve in less then 40 overs at loss of max 3 wickets. the body language of pak players will be positive for the first few overs but after sometime they will start doing blunders. india can win the match in just first 5 overs if they bat first. they should play attacking cricket right from the word go . if they make 40-50 runs in first 5 overs without losing wickets pak will be on self destructing path.
advice to pak fans. dont waste your time in watching the match tomorrow. do something better.

pak should go with roman instead of amir. he bowled better then amir in the last match and has lots of variety. if pak management is bent upon playing amir then they should drop shadab .indian batsmen play spin really well. for the last one yr or so pak was bent upon playing with wahab and amir and batsmen made records against them (444). now they have dropped one "ace" and the things have improved and if they drop the other"ace" things may get even better. same goes for the batting. get rid of the malik, hafeez etc. give chance to new batsmen and they may produce good results.


----------



## Skies

Azeem_Ahmed said:


> This time we
> 
> This time Pakistan will win and win in a way that record after record will be made.... inshallah



Any analysis what is Pakistan's obvious advantage over India this time?


----------



## singlefighter

Soumitra said:


> True that. We are a nation of spinners.
> 
> But Pakistan has not produced decent batsman in its entire history let alone producing a Sachin Tendulkar


What about hanif muhammad who spent the longest time on crease 1100 minutes world record,499 runs in first class,337 not out in test against w.indies in w.indies .
Zaheer abbas 100 centuries. Asian bradman called by english media,8 dounble hundreds, highest 275 against india,7 hundreds in 37 ODI.
Javed miandad legend batsmanhighest run scorer in the past for Pakistan and bat carry through the innings and many record which all cricket knows.and famous sharjah six, 6 world cup he played.
Salim malik who got fame after playing against india in nehru cup and snatch the victory from indiansso many his performances against diffrent nation specially against india 
Saeed anwar legend,242 matches 20 hundreds,5 against india famous 194 at chennai in indian azadi cup,more than 8000 ODI runs.
Inzamam ul haq,another legend, highest run scorer for Pakistan in ODI,100 ODI fifties and many records dozen of matches only win because of his innings,cool player with highest score in test 329 runs.
Then younis khan best test player in recent history.
Aamir sohail,abdul razaq,Moin khan,wasim akram,ijaz ahmed,asif iqbal,majid khan,abdul hafeez kardar,sadiq muhammad,shoaib muhammad,azhar mahmod,kamran akmal,misbah ul haq all these players scores so many times in abroad not like the tendulkar ,tiger of home ground and lamb on abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> Actually Junaid went through an injury


The nature of game is such that for a similar injury, bowlers take much longer time to return to same performance than batsman. So let us give Junaid some time before he hits rhythm. 


WAJsal said:


> easy to restrict Indian batsmen


Certainly not.
Key would be some early wickets and if our batsman continue the way as in earlier matches, Final too appears to be a high scoring contest. 
Personally i would like no love to watch a low scoring thriller, as we used to have in early 90s. 


Skies said:


> Any analysis what is Pakistan's advantage over India this time?


well most certainly their Fast bowling. If we can see a disciplined bowling and reasonably well fielding effort, it would be great clash of Indian batting prowess with a sustained Fast bowling from Pakistan.


----------



## neem456

Virat kohli on song and india chased down 321 in 36 overs just for that extra bonus point. 
Have fun.


----------



## anant_s

singlefighter said:


> hanif muhammad


Hanif Sahab was in league of his own. 
Even Indian test greats like Dravid and Gavaskar Sir, who are known for their temperament, rate Hanif as one of the finest Asian batsman.


----------



## Super Falcon

litman said:


> india will win. pak team reached final by a stroke of luck. amir will remain wicket less, junaid will get 1, hassan 1-2. if india bats first then they will score 320 + and pak will be bowled out under 200 . if pak bats first they will give target of about 240- 250 which india will achieve in less then 40 overs at loss of max 3 wickets. the body language of pak players will be positive for the first few overs but after sometime they will start doing blunders. india can win the match in just first 5 overs if they bat first. they should play attacking cricket right from the word go . if they make 40-50 runs in first 5 overs without losing wickets pak will be on self destructing path.
> advice to pak fans. dont waste your time in watching the match tomorrow. do something better.
> 
> pak should go with roman instead of amir. he bowled better then amir in the last match and has lots of variety. if pak management is bent upon playing amir then they should drop shadab .indian batsmen play spin really well. for the last one yr or so pak was bent upon playing with wahab and amir and batsmen made records against them (444). now they have dropped one "ace" and the things have improved and if they drop the other"ace" things may get even better. same goes for the batting. get rid of the malik, hafeez etc. give chance to new batsmen and they may produce good results.


Similarly can be said for India after getting thrashed from srilanka



litman said:


> india will win. pak team reached final by a stroke of luck. amir will remain wicket less, junaid will get 1, hassan 1-2. if india bats first then they will score 320 + and pak will be bowled out under 200 . if pak bats first they will give target of about 240- 250 which india will achieve in less then 40 overs at loss of max 3 wickets. the body language of pak players will be positive for the first few overs but after sometime they will start doing blunders. india can win the match in just first 5 overs if they bat first. they should play attacking cricket right from the word go . if they make 40-50 runs in first 5 overs without losing wickets pak will be on self destructing path.
> advice to pak fans. dont waste your time in watching the match tomorrow. do something better.
> 
> pak should go with roman instead of amir. he bowled better then amir in the last match and has lots of variety. if pak management is bent upon playing amir then they should drop shadab .indian batsmen play spin really well. for the last one yr or so pak was bent upon playing with wahab and amir and batsmen made records against them (444). now they have dropped one "ace" and the things have improved and if they drop the other"ace" things may get even better. same goes for the batting. get rid of the malik, hafeez etc. give chance to new batsmen and they may produce good results.


Wahab riaz should never play again i pay bribe to break his both legs forever worst idiot bowler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

Super Falcon said:


> Similarly can be said for India after getting thrashed from srilanka
> 
> 
> Wahab riaz should never play again i pay bribe to break his both legs forever worst idiot bowler


wahab riaz will be back after about 6 months just like akmal brothers and ahmad shahzad keep on coming back again and again. umar akmal will be part of the team after the collapse of the pak batting in tomorrow's match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

lots of things depend on kind of pitch, usually bharati get advantage of flat pitches which render our bowling advantage useless, i hope there is something for our pace bowlers in pitch otherwise we are in trouble if we solely depend on batting vs bharati batting in which bharatis are class apart..


----------



## litman

Max said:


> lots of things depend on kind of pitch, usually bharati get advantage of flat pitches which render our bowling advantage useless, i hope there is something for our pace bowlers in pitch otherwise we are in trouble if we solely depend on batting vs bharati batting in which bharatis are class apart..


it will be a flat track and india will win easily. pak bowlers will get nothing.


----------



## Max

litman said:


> it will be a flat track and india will win easily. pak bowlers will get nothing.



we defeated SA and Eng bcoz they are not good at flat tracks and against spin, which is not the case with SL or Bharatis, nonetheless we should not lose hope and should remain positive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

Max said:


> we defeated SA and Eng bcoz they are not good at flat tracks and against spin, which is not the case with SL or Bharatis, nonetheless we should not lose hope and should remain positive.


i hope this time pak "great" pace bowlers do not run away from the field shamelessly.





indian batsman to wahab riaz " chalo uth jao agli bowl pay nae maron ga chaka"

https://www.dawn.com/news/1340078/pakistan-ready-to-change-history-against-india
this statement is just like we strongly condemn US drone strikes inside pakistan.


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> So let us give Junaid some time before he hits rhythm.


My point exactly, you can tell by comparing him before and after injury that he isn't coming through with the same rhythm. 


anant_s said:


> Personally i would like no love to watch a low scoring thriller, as we used to have in early 90s.


Even if India gives Pakistan 150 to chase it'll be a thriller.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hacker J

Muhammad Omar said:


> Just my Prediction
> 
> Pakistan will win the Toss and choose to ball first
> 
> India 280-295/6 to 7 wickets down
> 
> Pakistan will win with 3 wickets
> 
> with Wahab out these will less leak of runs
> with Ahmed Shahzad out Top order is performing well



Well seing d kind of form of dhawan, rohit, kohli, yuvraj n dhoni are in u will get nothng short of 320 atleast.


----------



## neem456




----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Skies said:


> Any analysis what is Pakistan's obvious advantage over India this time?


Our junoon and jazba that will help us to win..... yes


----------



## jericho

Indian batting is good, but ppl are making it out to be unbeatable which is never true for any team. If we get their top order out early on, i sense a collapse in their team. In any case, we are gonna see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Soumitra

jericho said:


> Indian batting is good, but ppl are making it out to be unbeatable which is never true for any team. If we get their top order out early on, i sense a collapse in their team. In any case, we are gonna see what happens tomorrow.


W bat deep till number 6-7 Even if you take 2-3 wickets at the top this team has the potential to score 280-300 easily.


----------



## jericho

Soumitra said:


> W bat deep till number 6-7 Even if you take 2-3 wickets at the top this team has the potential to score 280-300 easily.


So did England, but you already know what happened to them. I dont deny that you bat deep, but if the top order is out early, the middle and lower order, no matter how good they are on paper, will need to carry the match, which they have not done much in this CT.


----------



## Soumitra

*Cricket: No India-Pakistan bilateral series, will only play at international events, says Amit Shah*
*The BJP president was asked to give his views on the India-Pakistan Champions Trophy final, which will take place in London on Sunday.*





PTI


Bharatiya Janta Party President Amit Shah on Saturday said India cannot stop playing Pakistan at international cricket tournaments, but made it clear that the two countries will not play each other in either India or Pakistan, reported _Financial Express_. Shah was asked to give his views on the India-Pakistan Champions Trophy final, which will take place in London on Sunday. “Should India stop playing at international cricket tournaments now?” Shah asked.

Earlier this month, Sports Minister Vijay Goel had said India cannot have a bilateral cricket series with Pakistan as it had crossed the line by “sponsoring terrorism” in the country. “For everything there is a Lakshmana Rekha. But when the line is crossed then a message has to be given. This (boycott) is a message,” he had said, defending the policy not to have bilateral cricket series with Pakistan.

“We have clearly stated terrorism and sports cannot go side-by-side. As long as Pakistan doesn’t stop cross border terror and (instigating) trouble in Kashmir..Then there is no chance for bilateral series and also the national mood doesn’t support it,” Goel had said.

The last bilateral series between India and Pakistan was played in 2012-’13, when Pakistan had made a short goodwill tour to India to play three One Day Internationals and two Twenty20 Internationals.

The Board of Control for Cricket in India and Pakistan Cricket Board had met in Dubai on May 30 to discuss bilateral cricketing ties between the two countries. However, the meeting did not yield any decisive outcome.

The BCCI, represented by joint secretary Amitabh Choudhary along with CEO Rahul Johri and GM (Cricket Operations) MV Sridhar, had discussed the pressing issues including the $60 million compensation demanded by the PCB.

Goel had criticised the meeting between the two cricket boards, saying there was no need for the Indian board officials to meet their Pakistani counterparts when they knew that bilateral cricketing ties were subject to clearance from the government.

Earlier, the Pakistan Cricket Board had sent a legal notice to BCCI claiming damages of $60 million (Rs 387 crore approx) for allegedly not honouring the MoU that had stated five bilateral series in the cycle between 2015-2023.

View image on Twitter





Follow

ANI 

✔@ANI_news
India-Pak will continue to play at international tournaments but neither India will play in Pak nor Pak will play in India: Amit Shah

3:57 PM - 17 Jun 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=876023416087695360


9898 Retweets


----------



## darksider




----------



## Grevion

singlefighter said:


> Tu pir agarbati,coca cola aur gutka cup mein mango lenay atay hoo..???


To play cricket.
We have more delicious mango produce in India then Pakistan. 


singlefighter said:


> If cricket is not a religion in india then why your countrymen start pelting stone of Pakistani team in 1999 asian test championship match when they saw a defeat coming towards them,now you want source go and check YouTube, last overs were bowled after evacuation of the stadium,and against Australia your stadium were secure through the nets putted on public to prevent the stone and other throwing on aussies,poor nation low life people having no sportsman spirit, pitty on indians


Cricket is no religion here but we do have some emotional fans in India. If I am not wrong it had more to do with the controversial run out of Sachin then India loosing the match. You will similar cases of fans outrage in European football matches.


----------



## litman

india is really lucky in this tournament . they won only one match against a quality side( SA) in the whole tournament and got the trophy. rains throughout the tournament have worked wonders for india. two quality sides were just "washed out" of the tournament by nature.


----------



## Grevion

jericho said:


> So did England, but you already know what happened to them. I dont deny that you bat deep, but if the top order is out early, the middle and lower order, no matter how good they are on paper, will need to carry the match, which they have not done much in this CT.


Yep England too had deep bating lineup but that was made of mostly inexperienced players while we have experienced Dhoni and Yuvraj coming in late in the middle order. They thrive on quick running between the wickets, so they can easily score runs in the middle overs and then rip apart the bowling in final overs. Pakistan will need quick tight bowling with a good support from fielders to restrict the Indian batting.


darksider said:


>


Chinese Shoaib and Sachin.


----------



## AbdulRehman Qureshi

litman said:


> india is really lucky in this tournament . they won only one match against a quality side( SA) in the whole tournament and got the trophy. rains throughout the tournament have worked wonders for india. two quality sides were just "washed out" of the tournament by nature.



Yea you right babe [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Reichsmarschall

MS Dhoni is pictured while carrying Sarfraz Ahmed's son Abdullah Sarfraz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AbdulRehman Qureshi

Narendra Trump said:


>



Lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## Khan_21

Soumitra said:


> True that. We are a nation of spinners.
> 
> But Pakistan has not produced decent batsman in its entire history let alone producing a Sachin Tendulkar



Numerous Pakistan Batsmen have 50 + averages Muhammad Yousaf , Javed Miandad , Younis Khan , Inzimam and have produced batsmen that steam rolled India like Saeed Anwar . Let alone World class fast bowler , there hasn't been a decent fast bowler produced by India yet . Prasad , Srinath were all average bowlers .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Grevion said:


> Lmao.


Just notice the silence of crowd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbdulRehman Qureshi

Narendra Trump said:


>



[emoji4]


----------



## jericho

Grevion said:


> Yep England too had deep bating lineup but that was made of *mostly inexperienced players* while we have experienced Dhoni and Yuvraj coming in late in the middle order. They thrive on quick running between the wickets, so they can easily score runs in the middle overs and then rip apart the bowling in final overs. Pakistan will need quick tight bowling with a good support from fielders to restrict the Indian batting.


Morgan, Stokes, Root, Moeen Ali, Plunkett, Buttler and Hales are inexperienced? whattt? sure if you are comparing them with Dhoni and Yuvraaj but inexperienced is not the word i would use for England. Dont forget, England were the favorites to win this tournament and were looking unstoppable before Pak kicked them out. I know what damage Dhoni and Yuvraaj can do but I have also seen them fail in pressure situation, and you probably follow Indian cricket more than I do so you would know that as well.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

AbdulRehman Qureshi said:


> [emoji4]


bro PDF has its own emojis which much better than the FB emojis you are using here you can try them down below


----------



## jericho

Narendra Trump said:


> bro PDF has its own emojis which much better than the FB emojis you are using here you can try them down below


this is off topic but who is that chick is your photo


----------



## Reichsmarschall

jericho said:


> this is off topic but who is that chick is your photo


I don't know


----------



## 911

Skies said:


> Any analysis what is Pakistan's obvious advantage over India this time?


Their confidence is sky high at the moment and it seems this time they genuinely feel they have nothing to lose. Other than that I don't think they have any advantage over India, and on paper India is way stronger team right now. Two key players to watch out from Pakistan are, Fakhar Zaman who plays shots while rotating strikes very easily providing a great start to them and looks in great touch, and obviously Hasan Ali who is in superb form as well. What India should be looking for is to make sure Fakhar Zaman is out in first 5 overs (probably bouncers at him on body since he looks that kind of player who wants to play every ball) and making Hasan Ali lose his temper while he is bowling. If India is able to stop these two players then I don't think Pakistan can win this match.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876068331542913024
LOL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876072376303198210

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The last test series india played IN England, india lost 4-0 or 3-1.


Correct, I thought you meant the last test series which India won 4-0.


----------



## AbdulRehman Qureshi

Narendra Trump said:


> bro PDF has its own emojis which much better than the FB emojis you are using here you can try them down below



Mate I know because I am also a web designer for more visit www.skworld.net including forum also


----------



## Areesh

Soumitra said:


> *Cricket: No India-Pakistan bilateral series, will only play at international events, says Amit Shah*
> *The BJP president was asked to give his views on the India-Pakistan Champions Trophy final, which will take place in London on Sunday.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTI
> 
> 
> Bharatiya Janta Party President Amit Shah on Saturday said India cannot stop playing Pakistan at international cricket tournaments, but made it clear that the two countries will not play each other in either India or Pakistan, reported _Financial Express_. Shah was asked to give his views on the India-Pakistan Champions Trophy final, which will take place in London on Sunday. “Should India stop playing at international cricket tournaments now?” Shah asked.
> 
> Earlier this month, Sports Minister Vijay Goel had said India cannot have a bilateral cricket series with Pakistan as it had crossed the line by “sponsoring terrorism” in the country. “For everything there is a Lakshmana Rekha. But when the line is crossed then a message has to be given. This (boycott) is a message,” he had said, defending the policy not to have bilateral cricket series with Pakistan.
> 
> “We have clearly stated terrorism and sports cannot go side-by-side. As long as Pakistan doesn’t stop cross border terror and (instigating) trouble in Kashmir..Then there is no chance for bilateral series and also the national mood doesn’t support it,” Goel had said.
> 
> The last bilateral series between India and Pakistan was played in 2012-’13, when Pakistan had made a short goodwill tour to India to play three One Day Internationals and two Twenty20 Internationals.
> 
> The Board of Control for Cricket in India and Pakistan Cricket Board had met in Dubai on May 30 to discuss bilateral cricketing ties between the two countries. However, the meeting did not yield any decisive outcome.
> 
> The BCCI, represented by joint secretary Amitabh Choudhary along with CEO Rahul Johri and GM (Cricket Operations) MV Sridhar, had discussed the pressing issues including the $60 million compensation demanded by the PCB.
> 
> Goel had criticised the meeting between the two cricket boards, saying there was no need for the Indian board officials to meet their Pakistani counterparts when they knew that bilateral cricketing ties were subject to clearance from the government.
> 
> Earlier, the Pakistan Cricket Board had sent a legal notice to BCCI claiming damages of $60 million (Rs 387 crore approx) for allegedly not honouring the MoU that had stated five bilateral series in the cycle between 2015-2023.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> ANI
> 
> ✔@ANI_news
> India-Pak will continue to play at international tournaments but neither India will play in Pak nor Pak will play in India: Amit Shah
> 
> 3:57 PM - 17 Jun 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9898 Retweets



Sadqai jaon terai sastai nationalism kai Amit Shah.


----------



## AbdulRehman Qureshi

Narendra Trump said:


> do games on your web really work??
> bcoz i downloaded afew games from other webs and none of them worked they were asking for pwd??



105% working

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbdulRehman Qureshi

Narendra Trump said:


> do games on your web really work??
> bcoz i downloaded afew games from other webs and none of them worked they were asking for pwd??



I will put more games on it soon because I am not having time to upload games. Working on tournament


----------



## Areesh

litman said:


> india will win. pak team reached final by a stroke of luck. amir will remain wicket less, junaid will get 1, hassan 1-2. if india bats first then they will score 320 + and pak will be bowled out under 200 . if pak bats first they will give target of about 240- 250 which india will achieve in less then 40 overs at loss of max 3 wickets. the body language of pak players will be positive for the first few overs but after sometime they will start doing blunders. india can win the match in just first 5 overs if they bat first. they should play attacking cricket right from the word go . if they make 40-50 runs in first 5 overs without losing wickets pak will be on self destructing path.
> advice to pak fans. dont waste your time in watching the match tomorrow. do something better.
> 
> pak should go with roman instead of amir. he bowled better then amir in the last match and has lots of variety. if pak management is bent upon playing amir then they should drop shadab .indian batsmen play spin really well. for the last one yr or so pak was bent upon playing with wahab and amir and batsmen made records against them (444). now they have dropped one "ace" and the things have improved and if they drop the other"ace" things may get even better. same goes for the batting. get rid of the malik, hafeez etc. give chance to new batsmen and they may produce good results.



is ko to check karo. Lundai ka harsha bhogle.


----------



## Super Falcon

Narendra Trump said:


> View attachment 404323
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876068331542913024
> LOL
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876072376303198210


Grow up hatred only bring death and violance don't blame everything to Pak if you sit on table and resolve issues with kashmir too this would never happened somewhere you yourself had your own hands blood of indian soldiers


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Soumitra said:


> Quiet an exact prediction - Bookies se baat ki hai kyaa
> 
> Kidding aside If India bats first a 300+ score is very much a possibility. I dont think Pakistani batsmen have the strength to chase 300+ totals, In last 5 years you have lost 13 matches while chasing 300 and won just 2
> 
> India's record is 12 lost 5 won
> 
> If Pakistan has to win they have to score 300+ batting first



Well keeping in mind what happened on 4th June i think India if batted first will get close to 300 remember Amir and Wahab got injured from where India Got 72 runs in 4-5 Overs last one Hardik Pandya hit 3 consecutive 6's in Imad's over as over pace attack got injured... 

Well today is gonna be interesting India for sure is quiet strong team with stronger batting lineup anything can happen


----------



## Areesh

Prince of Dorne said:


> *From WhatsApp*
> 
> *Amir:* Bhai India aa gayi final mein. Hamari strategy kya hogi?
> 
> *Sarfraz:* Aadhe Lahore me utrenge, aadhe Karachi mein.



Kia chutkla hai paa jee. Maja aa gaya. Kabhi PDF na chorna pa jee. Bohat badhiya. 

Fat gayi meri to hans hans kai. Jabardast lateefa tha.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Super Falcon said:


> Grow up hatred only bring death and violance don't blame everything to Pak if you sit on table and resolve issues with kashmir too this would never happened somewhere you yourself had your own hands blood of indian soldiers











Prince of Dorne said:


> *From WhatsApp*
> 
> *Amir:* Bhai India aa gayi final mein. Hamari strategy kya hogi?
> 
> *Sarfraz:* Aadhe Lahore me utrenge, aadhe Karachi mein.


----------



## WAQAS119

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Can resurgent Pakistan shake solid India?*

*Will a billion people watch the final?*

*Mohammad Amir set to return for final*

Resurgent Pakistan take on immense India

*What do Pakistan need to do psychologically to beat India?*

Javed Miandad and Pakistan's quest for _izzat_





*India beat Pakistan in fans warm-up*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

Areesh said:


> is ko to check karo. Lundai ka harsha bhogle.


you have got few more hours to enjoy. dont comment on this thread 12 hrs later.


----------



## Safriz

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Grevion

jericho said:


> Morgan, Stokes, Root, Moeen Ali, Plunkett, Buttler and Hales are inexperienced? whattt? sure if you are comparing them with Dhoni and Yuvraaj but inexperienced is not the word i would use for England. Dont forget, England were the favorites to win this tournament and were looking unstoppable before Pak kicked them out. I know what damage Dhoni and Yuvraaj can do but I have also seen them fail in pressure situation, and you probably follow Indian cricket more than I do so you would know that as well.


Yep they were inexperienced and that showed in the semi-finals vs Pakistan. Remember England team had a turnaround after their pathetic performance in the 2015 world cup.


----------



## Super Falcon

Narendra Trump said:


> View attachment 404363
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 404364


Kehna yeh chahta ho Jo tum samjhna nhe chahta na tu ma itni budhi ha pandoo


----------



## singlefighter

Grevion said:


> To play cricket.
> We have more delicious mango produce in India then Pakistan.
> 
> Cricket is no religion here but we do have some emotional fans in India. If I am not wrong it had more to do with the controversial run out of Sachin then India loosing the match. You will similar cases of fans outrage in European football matches.


Run out was in the start of the innings and stone pelting start on next day morning when india loss hope to win match they throw stones to stop the match but match referee Clive laude order the local authorities to evacuate the stadium then match resume without crowd and Finnish in 10 minutes.
And about mangoes,our mango export all over the world at the top it served in Buckingham palace every season.thanks


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Super Falcon said:


> Kehna yeh chahta ho Jo tum samjhna nhe chahta na tu ma itni budhi ha pandoo


bhai mai Pakistani hn km se km flags tou dekh liya kro

this is IOK for you


----------



## MilSpec

Hope to see a good game, Pakistan's cricket team has done very well to reach the Finals.


----------



## zip

Only one hour left for delusion and speculation.. After that Pakistan will be beaten with clinical accuracy.. Enjoy now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghameed

Getting ready for the Indian juggernaut to steamroll Pakistan ....muhahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghameed

http://www.espncricinfo.com/icc-champions-trophy-2017/content/story/1104330.html



> And an elemental force has each side been in this tournament. India, sleeker now than they have been in previous decades, have overpowered oppositions to get to this final. Not since Australia in the last decade, has an ODI team looked quite so clinical, quite so bristling with purpose. They have a formula about their game too: start steady with the bat, surge through the middle, and finish big. With the ball: strangle up front, make incisions through the middle, and let the opposition innings bleed out. They stand now, muscles rippling, only once - against Sri Lanka - having had to break a sweat.
> 
> Pakistan, meanwhile, have been the same old manic vortex: awful sometimes, amazing at others, transitioning from one to the other between matches, or within the same over - who knows how the mood will strike? While India are a knowable, quantifiable outfit, Pakistan's strength is their imperviousness to any kind of rational breaking down of their game. How can you plan against that?



The above sums up the two teams ...Indians will be firing from all the cylinders and Pakistan will hope to be at their best .....game on !!


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Finally after lots of hard work I 've managed to earn this my medal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghameed

Narendra Trump said:


> *Finally after lots of hard work I 've managed to earn this my medal*


Wow ...congrats ...I suppose life must finally have some meaning for you now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

No ICC World T20 in 2018, next edition in 2020


----------



## neem456

Pitch expert says it's a belter, so get ready for run feast


----------



## Glorino

IT is a South Asian -Indian and Pakistan finals. May the BEST TEAM win. Starts at 14.50 IST.Cannot wait any longer-lets appreciate the best moments in this game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

Narendra Trump said:


> Finally after lots of hard work I 've managed to earn this my medal


Guess a Social Media manager got triggered.


----------



## ashok321

No matter who wins or loses, everyone would be breathing the same amount of (daily) air = 2 million liters.


----------



## neem456

Kohli wins the toss and said wants to chase .
Kohli and chase.
Pakistan you can shut your TV and go back to your work


----------



## Fireurimagination

Kohli wins the toss, we need few quick wickets for a good start


----------



## pikkuboss



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sputnik

Fireurimagination said:


> Kohli wins the toss, we need few quick wickets for a good start


Key Pak. Wickets are ,Azhar, fakhar and malik. Rest are just fluke.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

we should have gone with 4 seamers


----------



## Zee-shaun

India has won the toss


----------



## Emmie

Minimum 280 to test Indian batting lineup.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Pakistan to bat first.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Sarfaraz ghabraya hoa tha toss main. Kohli was like he already knew that India will win.
But..........................


----------



## Fireurimagination

sputnik said:


> Key Pak. Wickets are ,Azhar, fakhar and malik. Rest are just fluke.



We need to control the match from the word go, shouldn't let them get a decent start


----------



## Reichsmarschall

live streaming link please

live streaming link?? anyone?/


----------



## neem456

Narendra Trump said:


> live streaming link please
> 
> live streaming link?? anyone?/


TV pe dekh le bhai


----------



## Fireurimagination

Narendra Trump said:


> live streaming link please
> 
> live streaming link?? anyone?/



http://www.hotstar.com/sports/crick...an-vs-india-m181420/live-streaming/2001702452


----------



## terry5

Not long left now


Narendra Trump said:


> live streaming link please
> 
> live streaming link?? anyone?/



http://www.mobilecric.com/


----------



## terry5

Both anthems make hair in back of my neck tingle

Crowd full of Indians


----------



## terry5

WE need 320 at least 
Pitch is a road


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

Pakistan starts batting!


----------



## Tom M

Just like most Pakistani fans wished. You are batting first. Good Luck.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

maiden!!!!!!!


----------



## Zee-shaun

Tuk tuk Azhar


----------



## Tom M

Good 1st over Maiden.


----------



## recon scout

haha, maiden.. very good, they should stay as cautious for the rest 50 (if they survive them all)


----------



## Musafir117

hmm India won a good toss
Let's see!


----------



## Zee-shaun

Why is he an opener is beyond me.


----------



## Sugarcane

Narendra Trump said:


> live streaming link please
> 
> live streaming link?? anyone?/



http://ptvsports.info/star_sports.php


----------



## neem456

Pakistani Fan said:


> Rameez Raja just said that I believe. He is just relieving pressure from him.


If Bangladesh says that would make a bit of sense.
One of the oldest test playing nation and such a attitude , gives poor impression


----------



## oOo

Good start by pakistan, managed not to lose wicket in first over....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Wide.....first runs for pak


----------



## Secret Service

no run


----------



## Musafir117

Emmie said:


> Minimum 280 to test Indian batting lineup.


No brother 
We Need at least 320/350 otherwise match gone


----------



## Secret Service

fakhar show some beauty..


----------



## Soumitra

Fakhar Zamaan has a very awkward stance


----------



## ashok321

A near run-out.


----------



## Musafir117

Pakistani Fan said:


> LOl we will have to bat twice to make 350


You are right it's seems so but that's all we need to made in 50 overs.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

is this F*cking test match going on??


----------



## Ashesh

We should have Played An Extra Fast Bowler, instead of Hardik & Batted First.


----------



## oOo

Excellent execution of edges by pakistani batsmen....good start.


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Pakistani Fan said:


> LOl we will have to bat twice to make 350


Pakistan should make at least above 300.... and i expect they will.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soumitra

Out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grevion

Out


----------



## Reichsmarschall

no ballllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Ashesh

No Ball!


----------



## Grevion

No ball


----------



## Soumitra

Saved by the No ball


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Grevion said:


> Out


no ball


----------



## ashok321

Gayo..


----------



## ejaz007

8-1 to 9-0.

A no ball


----------



## Tom M

Fakhar is indeed lucky.


----------



## Secret Service

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


NO BALL


----------



## ashok321

Nahi gayo


----------



## Reichsmarschall

first boundry


----------



## Ashesh

Inside Edge - Four

India has been unlucky so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## recon scout

secretservice said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> NO BALL


missed the free hit, and your run rate is quite poor for now.. but early days yet


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

not out... great


----------



## Musafir117

lol No ball  it's a really new life for Fakhar and to all team.


----------



## Secret Service

<<<nukethecube>>> said:


> missed the free hit, and your run rate is quite poor for now.. but early days yet


hello noob


----------



## Zee-shaun

First 4 by Fakhar


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

<<<nukethecube>>> said:


> missed the free hit, and your run rate is quite poor for now.. but early days yet


run rate will go up after few overs....


----------



## Stealth

*bhai hamara coach ye MOJAZAY daek daek kar Islam Kabool karlay ga bata raha hon













ye batsman fir b out hoga cuz he is nervous since start and completely FAILED (unable) to play any single ball*


----------



## H!TchHiker

As usual..Pakistan is under pressure against India...can't hit on No ball


----------



## Reichsmarschall

brilliant


----------



## recon scout

Bumreh ne marva li is over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Chauka


----------



## Reichsmarschall

another wide


----------



## Zee-shaun

And another by Azhar.


----------



## scorpionx

India playing against 12 today. Pakistani team and luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neem456

Pakistan lucky so far


----------



## Grevion

Bumrah. You asshole!


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Pressure is sky high


----------



## ejaz007

Is it Fakhar's day.


----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## Musafir117

Long long over Bumrah pura jor laga raha hai


----------



## Reichsmarschall

lucky four


----------



## Divergent

Shadab Khan is the youngest player to play in a Champions Trophy Final.


----------



## Stealth

saray he Nervous hein.. Starsports nay India kay 72 match count dekah diya hey hahahahhahaha halanaky Pakistan 72 jeta huwa hey aur India kay kam hain jo Pakistan kay dekah raha ye saray he chawal pagal hogaye hain YE SAB MIL KAR HAMKO PAGAL BANA RAHAY HAIN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Grevion said:


> Bumrah. You asshole!



Luck! You asshole. 

Another Lucky Four for Pakistan


----------



## Reichsmarschall

another boundry

love you fakhar jani


----------



## Ashesh

INDIA SHOULD HAVE BATTED FIRST IN THE FINALS.


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

good score


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Try to save wickets till 25 over but score must continue, min avg 5 , hit when find lose ball and last 25 overs play aggressive


----------



## Ashesh

Another Lucky Four!


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Narendra Trump said:


> another boundry
> 
> love you fakhar jani


nazar na laga do becharay ko


----------



## Zee-shaun

Another 4, I love you Fakhar


----------



## Reichsmarschall

missedddddd


----------



## ashok321

At this stage, anybody's match.


----------



## Musafir117

Man that Fakhar's shot is pure Pakistani style one calm down calm down


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Azeem_Ahmed said:


> nazar na laga do becharay ko


mashalllah Subhanallah


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Narendra Trump said:


> Try to save wickets till 25 over but score must continue, min avg 5 , hit when find lose ball and last 25 overs play aggressive


i want to see each should make century....


----------



## Grevion

singlefighter said:


> Oay donkey tendulkar run out on fourth day and stone pelting start next day when you were sensing the defeat,and about mango you are ban for low quality in Australia and other regions .and we only export our surplus production,we are above your country in food supply to common people ,next time think before talking.and BTW whats that kaseriya ,i think yr common people eat that kind we love our quality fruits,Mango,Orange,Kinow,Banana,Apple,pomegranate, strawberry, lichi,cherry and dry fruits almond,walnut, and so on the list,but you can't understand that is above than your level.


Are you really that noob?
The fans were already angry over Sachin's runout and couldn't control the temp when India was losing.
Lol. India is one of the largest producer of agro products in the world which you can not even dream off. I have eaten Pakistani kinooos and our Nagpur oranges are much better.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Azhar following Fakhar, hits a 4


----------



## Tom M

Pakistan is well on track now. Azhar seems settled but Fakhar is still under some pressure it seems. He is having trouble middling the ball I guess.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

into the gap and four

36-0 6 over gone RR=6


----------



## Grevion

Kohli please Bumrah ko hata de.


----------



## ejaz007

Pakistan slowly coming back.


----------



## Tom M

@singlefighter and @Grevion, can't you guys please keep this discussion upto Cricket alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neem456

ashok321 said:


> At this stage, anybody's match.


What a discovery Einstein


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 36/0 (6.0 ov)





CRR 6.00


----------



## Musafir117

6 per over good going


----------



## Reichsmarschall

me right now

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876378176804585472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

India Gave Advantage to Pakistan by Batting Second. It's gonna cost India Dearly


----------



## Reichsmarschall

C'mon azhar slap that for 6


----------



## Grevion

Tom M said:


> @singlefighter and @Grevion, can't you guys please keep this discussion upto Cricket alone.


No bro. Baat ab mangos pe aa gyi hai!


----------



## Reichsmarschall

India's batting is winning them games and trophies. Their weak bowling has always been covered up by their fielding


----------



## SirHatesALot

India will loose i guarantee it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

Change of bowling. Ashwin comes into attack


----------



## recon scout

good last over, just 2 runs..


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Pakistani batsmen seem to be focusing on their running more in this match - that's a real good positive change in their approach

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neem456

Poor bowling


----------



## Musafir117

Indian bowling really good


----------



## Secret Service

SirHatesALot said:


> India will loose i guarantee it


----------



## American Pakistani

Musafir117 said:


> 6 per over good going



Pakistani openers need to come out of unwanted "pressure". They gotta hit 4's and 6's in order to score a big target against a monstrous indian batting lineup. Else Pakistani bowlers will be in pressure too when Indian innings starts. Any target below 330 is a piece of cake for india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

SirHatesALot said:


> India will loose i guarantee it


nhai itna dil chota na kar Cricket m kuch b ho skta ha


----------



## Grevion

Aaj India wide bowl daal daal ke Pakistan ko 300 tk paucha dega


----------



## Reichsmarschall

SirHatesALot said:


> India will loose i guarantee it


nhai itna dil chota na kar Cricket m kuch b ho skta ha


----------



## SirHatesALot

Narendra Trump said:


> nhai itna dil chota na kar Cricket m kuch b ho skta ha


I have never been wrong about this


----------



## Grevion

Six!


----------



## Reichsmarschall

SirHatesALot said:


> India will loose i guarantee it


nhai itna dil chota na kar Cricket m kuch b ho skta ha


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Ashesh said:


> India Gave Advantage to Pakistan by Batting Second. It's gonna cost India Dearly


this time pakistan has a great strategy and planning that will put the indian team in mess and confuse....


----------



## Reichsmarschall

chakaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ashok321

Anybody's match.


----------



## Zee-shaun

A sixer by Azhar


----------



## Reichsmarschall

dangerous bouncer



Zee-shaun said:


> A sixer by Fakhar


actually that was by azhar


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

nice playing


----------



## Grevion

Kohli very aggressive in the field. That's what we need.


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

one more six please


----------



## Emmie

Musafir117 said:


> No brother
> We Need at least 320/350 otherwise match gone



That's why I added "minimum"

Indian bowlers are in no mood to give any room to Fakhar, wides are deliberately on menu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Indians are bowling at short lenght very dangerous


----------



## Zee-shaun

Narendra Trump said:


> dangerous bouncer
> 
> 
> actually that was by azhar



Typo, I am too excited and went for a susu three times already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Grevion said:


> Kohli very aggressive in the field. That's what we need.


kohli's mind is not working now..... hahahah


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Only 3 countries have all the ICC Trophes 1. India 2. West Indies 3. Sri Lanka Pakistan could become 4th today



Zee-shaun said:


> Typo, I am too excited and went for a susu three times already.


same here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Nice over Bhuvi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## recon scout

Grevion said:


> Nice over Bhuvi!


he keeps pulling it back  

need to plug the leak at the other end though, and a few wickets..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Narendra Trump said:


> same here


Susu ghar me hi TV le jao bhai.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Fakhar, CALM DOWN!!


----------



## Sugarcane

What the Fakhar is doing?


----------



## Zee-shaun

Damn, another maiden over.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Grevion said:


> Susu ghar me hi TV le jao bhai.


lol


----------



## Musafir117

Fakhar not so confident in his play he need to concentrate.


----------



## Grevion

Azeem_Ahmed said:


> kohli's mind is not working now..... hahahah


Being aggressive doesn't means being numb.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Some damage control by Azhar, another 4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Pakistan should ask for second PP

Go for damn power play


----------



## Emmie

Fakhar is a pretty rough batter, clueless how to free his arms, technically too weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

<<<nukethecube>>> said:


> he keeps pulling it back
> 
> need to plug the leak at the other end though, and a few wickets..


Yes. Bhuvi couldn't do much if there is no one to hold the pressure on the other side.


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 56/0 (10.0 ov)




CRR 5.60


----------



## Musafir117

Emmie said:


> That's why I added "minimum"
> 
> Indian bowlers are in no mood to give any room to Fakhar, wides are deliberately on menu.


Yes they using brain with speed making Fakhar lit frustrating. He is newbie this match give him a lot of experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

As the things stand, 300 attainable.


----------



## Grevion

Bumrah is back.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Pitch is flat, outfield is fast. These are clearly the favorable conditions for India


----------



## Grevion

Run out se bach gya Azahar


----------



## Jugger

Pakistani openers are playing very well.


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Narendra Trump said:


> Pitch is flat, outfield is fast. These are clearly the favorable conditions for India


but right now the pitch is going in fav of pak


----------



## Grevion

Good comeback by Bumrah


----------



## Salza

Have to say Pakistan has been lucky so far in their batting. Out on the no balls, two run out chances missed etc. But so far no wicket lost with almost 6 RRPO, thats what matter in the end most.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Azeem_Ahmed said:


> but right now the pitch is going in fav of pak


indians will also come to bat


----------



## ashok321

300 = Duck soup.


----------



## Stealth

Pakistan batsman are EXTREMELY struggling to make score seriously.. pathetic!


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876383458011914241


----------



## Grevion

Ashwin aur Bumrah ki jodi gendbazi kr rahi hai


----------



## Reichsmarschall

they need to attack Ashwin


----------



## Musafir117

Both opener now need to head down a little no risky singles, it's already a good open score few more overs they need to be stay.


----------



## SirHatesALot

Aaj India ki lag gayi


----------



## Grevion

Ek aur chauka


----------



## WAJsal

Considering we are talking about Pakistan best start we could ask for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SirHatesALot

Congratulations to Pakistan


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876383458011914241


jangli dance....


----------



## Riz

Very good batting wicket, only the pressure will cuz the wickets


----------



## WaLeEdK2

SirHatesALot said:


> Congratulations to Pakistan



Dude India still has 50 overs to bat. The match just started lol.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

one thing which I can't understand is why Imad Wasim is in the team today??


----------



## ashok321

300 within reach.


----------



## Emmie

Only cricketing stroke by Fakhar so far is the recent boundary.


----------



## Musafir117

Narendra Trump said:


> one thing which I can't understand is why Imad Wasim is in the team today??


Same here not good


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Musafir117 said:


> Same here not good


bht kutt paray gi aaj ussay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Emmie said:


> Only cricketing stroke by Fakhar so far is the recent boundary.



He's a Hit Out - Get Out cricketer. Luck has favoured him in this Tournament.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Good batting so far


----------



## Musafir117

The


WAJsal said:


> Considering we are talking about Pakistan best start we could ask for.


the opening not bad in tournament it's the middle order causing trouble.


----------



## Stealth

bhai aaj hamany ye plan kya hey kay hamnay sirf out hona hey tu RUNOUT


----------



## Emmie

Ashesh said:


> He's a Hit Out - Get Out cricketer. Luck has favoured him in this Tournament.



True!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

ashok321 said:


> Beef = 300
> Bhindi = I don't know.


if by 20 over no wicket loss then yess 300 can b achievable.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ashok321 said:


> Beef = 300
> Bhindi = I don't know.


Indians can easily chase 300 hundered we should have played with 4 pacer


----------



## BABA AGHORI

Live streaming link please


----------



## Reichsmarschall

WTF fakhar is doing??


----------



## Ashesh

ashok321 said:


> 300 within reach.



If Pakistan gets 280+. It's going to be Cumbersome for India to Win.

We should have Batted first & put the total on board. Pressure of Chasing in Finals would have favoured India.

Further, our Team Selection through out the tournament is BAD. We should have gone with 3 Regular Fast Bowlers, not Hardik.


----------



## Divergent

Fakhar you BEAUTY! MashaAllah MashaAllah MashaAllah!


----------



## Reichsmarschall

BABA AGHORI said:


> Live streaming link please


http://www.hotstar.com/sports/crick...an-vs-india-m181420/live-streaming/2001702452

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Ashwin ki nihayati fuddu bowling


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Ashesh said:


> If Pakistan gets 280+. It's going to be Cumbersome for India to Win.
> 
> We should have Batted first & put the total on board. Pressure of Chasing in Finals would have favoured India.
> 
> Further, our Team Selection through out the tournament is BAD. We should have gone with 3 Regular Fast Bowlers, not Hardik.


plus point fo you is that we are also playing with 3 seamer Imad is going to do you guys alot of favour


----------



## recon scout

Zee-shaun said:


> PAK 56/0 (10.0 ov)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRR 5.60


you still living in 1995 or what ?


----------



## Grevion

Azahar out tha


----------



## Reichsmarschall

pandya doing good so far


----------



## Reichsmarschall

four!!!!! 7 of the over


----------



## Grevion

Ek aur chauka


----------



## scorpionx

Even 320 is looking small in this pitch.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876387330206171137

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

I have a crystal ball, can give accurate prediction, but will not.
The crystal ball is "made in China"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 86/0 (15.0 ov)





CRR 5.73

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Just love the way how commentators are speaking highly for Pakistan today! What a display of diplomacy


----------



## Grevion

With Pakistani batsman one feels like that a wicket is just around the corner but they have been good so far.


----------



## Secret Service

scorpionx said:


> Even 320 is looking small in this pitch.


i hope for 320 target


----------



## Grevion

Pandaya ki shandaar fielding!


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Grevion said:


> Pandaya ki shandaar fielding!


are you watching Star Sports Hindi??


----------



## Grevion

Narendra Trump said:


> are you watching Star Sports Hindi??


No star sportsHD angreezi wala. Shane Warne and Nasir Hussian are in commentary.


----------



## Divergent

Boys please smash this match !


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Mashallah boyses playing well


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

not wicket yet.... pressure mounted over india... run rate is going down...


----------



## scorpionx

secretservice said:


> i hope for 320 target


Pakistan will get it likely.


----------



## Grevion

In the air and safe.....luck is with Pakistan today


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Narendra Trump said:


> Mashallah boyses playing well


crickter 40 years ka bhi hojai tu phir bhi sala boy kahlwata hai...


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Grevion said:


> No star sportsHD angreezi wala. Shane Warne and Nasir Hussian are in commentary.


hindi wla b acha tha


----------



## ashok321

Guy: Wanna go out? 
Girl: I have a boyfriend. 

Guy: It's just like soccer, just because there is a goalie does not mean you cant score.


----------



## H!TchHiker

scorpionx said:


> Pakistan will get it likely.


We have a habit of collapse after 1 or 2 wickets..


----------



## Grevion

Narendra Trump said:


> hindi wla b acha tha


No. Sare ke sare bakchod wahi commentary karte hai.


----------



## Musafir117

Azhar feel the heat of his record slow playing and today he is lit quick


----------



## H!TchHiker

Musafir117 said:


> Azhar feel the heat of his record slow playing and today he is lit quick


going Ok..I think no need for him to play foolish shots like this..


----------



## ashok321

Indians are busy jalaoing agarbati and doing havans.


----------



## SirHatesALot

India ki toh lag gayi


----------



## Sugarcane

WTF!!! Why they are not maintaining RR of 6 on flat wicket? but on positive note at-least they are standing on wicket


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Luck is in Pakistan s favor....looks like pakistan is going to win this match.


----------



## scorpionx

H!TchHiker said:


> We have a habit of collapse after 1 or 2 wickets..


Last three wins have changed the psyche of Pakistan team. It's going to give a tough fight to us.


----------



## recon scout

boring game so far, will check later after an hour or so.. hopefully some wickets by then


----------



## ashok321

300+ for Pakistan is akin to shooting fish in a barrel/


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

And herby i declare Icc champions trophy 2017 winners Pakistan


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ashok321 said:


> 300+ for Pakistan is akin to shooting fish in a barrel/


bhai we have habbit of collapsing after 100



RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> And herby i declare Icc champions trophy 2017 winners Pakistan


Dil chotta na kar paglay Flat track hai or outfield b fast ha

another choka


----------



## Grevion

100 up for Pakistan


----------



## ashok321

Main "Mashaallah" nahi bolunga.
warna false flag accusation confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Narendra Trump said:


> bhai we have habbit of collapsing after 100
> 
> 
> Dil chotta na kar paglay Flat track hai or outfield b fast ha


10 bar jab luck ekside ko favor krey to pata chal jata hai kon jitega match........end mai pressure b chase ka hoga humarey batsman pr and we will loose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

another

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876383458011914241


----------



## Grevion

brandnew said:


> So many chinese cuts and lbw decisions not in our favour .
> Jeetege toh sirf luck se.


Aaj kitne logo ne nayi id banayai hai yaha pe troll krne ke liye.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Pandya is doing good

run rate should be 6+


----------



## Ashesh

Grevion said:


> 100 up for Pakistan



Instead of Ashwin, Jadeja Or Pandeya we should have Gone with 3rd Seamer. 

Pitch is belter, if our batting clicks. Anything can be chased on this wickets.


----------



## scorpionx

ashok321 said:


> Main "Mashaallah" nahi bolunga.
> warna false flag accusation confirmed.


Warna PHIR SE false flag accusation confirmed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Ashesh said:


> Instead of Ashwin, Jadeja Or Pandeya we should have Gone with 3rd Seamer.
> 
> Pitch is belter, if our batting clicks. Anything can be chased on this wickets.


They are good bowlers in the middle overs.
With Bumrah failing to bowl well in the start we really missed a good opening pair to get us wicket in the start.


----------



## SirHatesALot

India losses icc champions trophy 2017 by 108 runs


----------



## ashok321

scorpionx said:


> Warna PHIR false flag accusation confirmed



Bhai main Hindi, Gujarati, Sindhi, Bengali, Punjabi bolta...fir bhi main Jihadi, Pakistani, Muslim, Anti Indian & false flagger hun.

Kuch south Indians yahan hindi = rashtra bhasha nahi bolte, lekin desh bhakt hain kyu?

Din raat Modi Modi karte.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

a good opening start if its 290+ we can defend it


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Fifty for the Azhar


----------



## Grevion

Azahar ke 50 pure...


----------



## Zibago

50 for both Fakhar and Azhar


----------



## Grevion

Yuvraj aaj aanglio pe makkhan laga ke aaya hai.


----------



## ghameed

ashok321 said:


> 300+ for Pakistan is akin to shooting fish in a barrel/



You wouldn't want to bet on Pakistan , they can auto-destruct in a matter of just 5 overs


----------



## ashok321

This 4 was unprintable from my TV.
Nice shot.


----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## Ashesh

Grevion said:


> They are good bowlers in the middle overs.
> With Bumrah failing to bowl well in the start we really missed a good opening pair to get us wicket in the start.



Yuvi can bowl Spin. We haven't used him in this Tournament.

3 Fast Bowlers, 2 Spinners Or 1 Spinner 'Jadega or Ashwin' with Pandeya should have been Part of India Lineup throughout the tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deckingraj

guys any links ot watch this match plz?? fortunately seems like this match with have the pakistan india drama


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 114/0 (20.0 ov)





CRR 5.70


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

Pakistan will make minimum 450 Runs. congrats ICC champions 2017 is going to be pakistan.


----------



## singlefighter

ghameed said:


> You wouldn't want to bet on Pakistan , they can auto-destruct in a matter of just 5 overs


Lanat teri manhos shakal par


----------



## Salza

Thankyou Bumrah for your no ball.


----------



## Zibago

The commentator said is it the same team


----------



## Divergent

scorpionx said:


> Pakistan will get it likely.



InShaAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876360323187527680


----------



## SarthakGanguly

IRPakistan set to cross 350 in 50 overs.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

300+ score by pakistan for sure.


----------



## Salza

Guys, please don't spam the topic with 450 runs type posts. Pakistan is playing well but India can always come back in the match with couple of wickets.


----------



## ashok321

Ashesh said:


> Yuvi can bowl Spin. We haven't used him in this Tournament.
> 
> 3 Fast Bowlers, 2 Spinners Or 1 Spinner '*Jadega *or Ashwin' with Pandeya should have been Part of India Lineup throughout the tournament.



Jadega, Jadeja or Ja re ja?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Go home she will give you party

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876392870340677636


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ashok321 said:


> Indians are busy jalaoing agarbati and doing havans.


Shut up.


----------



## SirHatesALot

Pakistan humiliates india in CT 2017 Final


----------



## Ashesh

SarthakGanguly said:


> IRPakistan set to cross 350 in 50 overs.



They won't cross 350+. They'd be restricted below 300.


----------



## Zibago

SarthakGanguly said:


> IRPakistan set to cross 350 in 50 overs.


Kaho inshallah


----------



## utraash

Pakistan playing well barring few mis timed shots.


----------



## Grevion

Ashesh said:


> Yuvi can bowl Spin. We haven't used him in this Tournament.
> 
> 3 Fast Bowlers, 2 Spinners Or 1 Spinner 'Jadega or Ashwin' with Pandeya should have been Part of India Lineup throughout the tournament.


But we have 3 pacers. Namely - Bhuvneshwar, Pandaya and Bumraah.


----------



## Ashesh

ashok321 said:


> Jadega, Jadeja or Ja re ja?



Tu Ja re Ja! 



Grevion said:


> But we have 3 pacers. Namely - Bhuvneshwar, Pandaya and Bumraah.



Pandaya is Counterfeit Pacer.


----------



## H!TchHiker

scorpionx said:


> Last three wins have changed the psyche of Pakistan team. It's going to give a tough fight to us.


Hope you are right..Middle overs will show there strength and patience

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neem456

Anything above 300 won't be easy at all against bowling line up of Pakistan.
India in trouble here.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Amirikis are also supporting us,any update from chinese?


----------



## scorpionx

ashok321 said:


> Bhai main Hindi, Gujarati, Sindhi, Bengali, Punjabi bolta...fir bhi main Jihadi, Pakistani, Muslim, Anti Indian & false flagger hun.
> 
> Kuch south Indians yahan hindi = rashtra bhasha nahi bolte, lekin desh bhakt hain kyu?
> 
> Din raat Modi Modi karte.


You are an extra ordinary anti Modi person, mate. Even the hardcore secularists in this forum are doubting your nationality


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

As we call here ... Gayi Gaadi!


----------



## Ashesh

neem456 said:


> Anything above 300 won't be easy at all against bowling line up of Pakistan.
> India in trouble here.



Exactly! Pressure on chasing in Finals against Quality bowling can make Indian Batting Order Fail


----------



## SirHatesALot

Indian govt calls for 3 days of mourning after humiliating CT loss
Modi chairs emergency cabinet meeting to discuss future options

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

scorpionx said:


> You are an extra ordinary anti Modi person, mate. Even the hardcore secularists in this forum are doubting your nationality



He's Janta Ka Reporter on PDF.


----------



## PakSword

Ashesh said:


> Exactly! Pressure on chasing in Finals against Quality bowling can make Indian Batting Order Fail



It's a road constructed in Oval.. India has chance even if Pakistan scores 350++


----------



## Secret Service

Narendra Trump said:


> Amirikis are also supporting us,any update from chinese?



Germans as well


----------



## SirHatesALot

Gobarswami from Republic tv to shave his head


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan (now) to India:

Aa khushi se khudkushi kar le


----------



## Zibago

If no wickets are given before 150 we will see really high runrate in last 10 overs


----------



## WAQAS119

IN SHA ALLAH





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Ashesh

Ashwin going to get Fakar Out! #InshaALLAH


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

PakSword said:


> It's a road constructed in Oval.. India has chance even if Pakistan scores 350++


Problem is with this much pressure, i would be surprised India will be able to chase anything beyond 250.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

For those who don't know Fakhar is ex Navy Sailor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

GauravSingh said:


> Hope to get a wicket before 100.


Hope you get it before 200


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

Musafir117 said:


> Hope you get it before 200



hope there is a wicket AT ALL the way these folks are batting. Very mature and wise batting.


----------



## Zibago

That was close


----------



## SirHatesALot

Govt introduces constitutional amendment to ban cricket after Sundays debacle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

PakSword said:


> It's a road constructed in Oval.. India has chance even if Pakistan scores 350++



Not Really! Pakistan has bowling to defend 350+ total.


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

SirHatesALot said:


> Govt introduces constitutional amendment to ban cricket after Sundays debacle


More like we will import cricketers from Russia!


----------



## scorpionx

What an idiot.. run out seriously!!! At this stage?


----------



## gowthamraj

Ouuuttt


----------



## Grevion

Out.


----------



## Zibago

And run out 
Azhar Ali


----------



## Evil Flare

increase the runrate DAM it..


----------



## PakSword

Ashesh said:


> Not Really! Pakistan has bowling to defend 350+ total.


 On the road as well? The pitch is like M25...


----------



## Secret Service

what a stupidity


----------



## utraash

1st down.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

runout!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

noooooooooooooo


----------



## Emmie

That was a suicide! Inexperienced Fakhar helped India to grab a wicket out of nowhere.


----------



## Zibago

Babaz Azam or Hafeez ?
The openers have given a solid base


----------



## Emmie

Sheer idiocy! LOL


----------



## H!TchHiker

now a real test of Pakistan self-destructing mode will start


----------



## Salza

Azhar was running without seeing his partner. Though it was a run.


----------



## Divergent

Beautiful partnership between Azhar and Fakhar MashaAllah MashaAllah MashaAllah.


----------



## ashok321

scorpionx said:


> You are an extra ordinary anti Modi person, mate. Even the hardcore secularists in this forum are *doubting your nationality*



Cheap "doubting Thomas" types it seems.


----------



## Zibago

Emmie said:


> That was a suicide! Inexperienced Fakhar helped India to grab a wicket out of nowhere.


He had many chances


----------



## terry5

Great start 
Let's push on now 
Looking 320 plus 
We got this 
Concentrate boys


----------



## Reichsmarschall

self distruction mode on


----------



## Zee-shaun

*Azhar Ali run out 59 (71b 6x4 1x6) SR: 83.09*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Kia Badtameezi hai... On a road, if the opposition doesn't get you out, you yourself get out..


----------



## Musafir117

Foolish 
They taking risky single like they are in pressure what a stupid lost


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Still no chance for India. Pakistan will score 300+ And India will crumble in chasedown under the pressure


----------



## Zibago

H!TchHiker said:


> now a real test of Pakistan self-destructing mode will start


Lets see what Hafiz,Babar and Malik and put on the board


----------



## Grevion

The spectators are cheering for every dot ball. They are mounting pressure on Pakistani batsmans.


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

ashok321 said:


> Cheap "doubting Thomas" types it seems.


Keep modi and all out of this thread!


----------



## PakSword

terry5 said:


> Great start
> Let's push on now
> Looking 320 plus
> We got this
> Concentrate boys



320 is not a winning total on this highway..


----------



## scorpionx

ashok321 said:


> Cheap "doubting Thomas" types it seems.


Nope..


----------



## Zee-shaun

Let's see if Babur can show us some magic.


----------



## SirHatesALot

Pakistan wins champions trophy ause they were less stupid than the indians report by CBI submitted to the parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Zibago said:


> He had many chances



And he's still on the wicket, Azhar who's technically better is out.


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

Zee-shaun said:


> *Azhar Ali run out 59 (71b 6x4 1x6) SR: 83.09*


He did his part really well. His eagerness got best of him. But anyways a great partnership!


----------



## Reichsmarschall

RR 5.35


----------



## scorpionx

Now it's the real test for the greens.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876397438650777601


----------



## Grevion

Chakka!


----------



## Reichsmarschall

scorpionx said:


> Now it's the real test for the greens.


Chakkka by fauji


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

Pakistan is still taking a run at almost all the balls.


----------



## Grevion

Aasmaani Chakka!
Aur ab ek chauka.


----------



## Secret Service

SIX...


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

SIX!!!! + FOUR!!!!!


----------



## Emmie

Middle overs are being bowled, those who're not happy with run rate need to have a nap till 40 overs.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Fakhar on fire yeah!


----------



## Reichsmarschall

once again

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876383458011914241


----------



## scorpionx

Narendra Trump said:


> Chakkka by fauji


Brilliant batting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

For a change:


----------



## PakSword

Fakhar shouldn't get out now.. He should compensate for the lost runs of Azhar..


----------



## H!TchHiker

Zibago said:


> Lets see what Hafiz,Babar and Malik and put on the board


babar azam needs to play this time..not performed until now


----------



## Zibago

A 300 + still in our reach


----------



## Salza

Fakhar really play spin bowling well.


----------



## singlefighter

Zee-shaun said:


> Fakhar on fire yeah!


Bro have no near tv can you update the score

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

Pakistan is going to score 350. India is going to lose this game.

Its nice to see Pakistan comeback strongly.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Great over, 16 runs


----------



## Zibago

Back to back wides


----------



## Reichsmarschall

one more chakkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LeGenD

Very good opening from Pakistani side - a break from poor opening record since the days of Aamir and Saeed. We finally have good openers?

Fakhar on the roll. Wooohooo.


----------



## Verve

6!!!!!


----------



## Zee-shaun

singlefighter said:


> Bro have no near tv can you update the score







PAK 151/1 (26.1 ov)





CRR 5.77

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SirHatesALot

Modi cancels mann ki baat quoted saying ab humse na ho payega


----------



## ashok321

This 6 was unprintable from my TV.
Nice one.


----------



## singlefighter

Zee-shaun said:


> PAK 151/1 (26.1 ov)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRR 5.77


Thanks brother


----------



## Zibago

a good over for Pakistan


----------



## Verve

So what are the bookies saying in India?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ashok321 said:


> For a change:
> 
> View attachment 404524


My favourite


----------



## Zibago

27 overs 167-1


----------



## WAJsal

Negative bowling from spinners, Aswin is not using his skill.


Musafir117 said:


> The
> the opening not bad in tournament it's the middle order causing trouble.


True, Zaman pagal hogaya hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Verve

44444444444


----------



## litman

pak decision of going with shadab is proving to be a wrong one. indian spinners are being thrashed.


----------



## SirHatesALot

Ashwin chutiye ko nikalo


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

Listen to Hindi commentator : "Aaj bhi (Fakhar) paripakwata(maturity) ke saath khel rahe hein"


----------



## Zee-shaun

RR above 6 now


----------



## Musafir117

Fakhar aa geya apni pe


----------



## Verve

I hate drinks break .... kills the momentum!


----------



## ashok321

Still I can't say anything on the following:



> India to write her own obituary on this final



Still anybody's game.


----------



## Dash

Let me tell you guys Pakistan is playing more sensibly then ever.


Good work guys...


----------



## WAJsal

Zaman needs to calm down with aerial shots.


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 167/1 (27.0 ov)





CRR 6.18

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

There is no traffic on the road a lone car passes by with radio commentary on full volume

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Brits supporting pakistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876394535668125696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876399058281127937


----------



## LeGenD

Fakhar at 94....centuryyyyyyy....


----------



## litman

fortune favors the brave. another 4 by fakhar.


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

i want to see 6 or few more boundaries....


----------



## Zibago

Indian bowlers are under pressure


----------



## WAJsal

Dash said:


> Let me tell you guys Pakistan is playing more sensibly then ever.
> 
> 
> Good work guys...


Sensible and lucky.


----------



## Salza

Fakhar wont stop now. Though he should bat with some sense as well. Its 100 in making.


----------



## singlefighter

Good going team Pakistan..[emoji106]


----------



## PakSword

Fakhar has got really angry man!


----------



## Reichsmarschall

thats why we need fauji in every field od life

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

No offence intended

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

WAJsal said:


> Sensible and lucky.


Lick favours the brave

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## utraash

Good start for Pakistan, they should aim 350 min from here.


----------



## WAJsal

We need to make over 350 to challenge India on this pitch.


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

WAJsal said:


> Zaman needs to calm down with aerial shots.


why calm down ??? he should play aggressively and fastly... the players sitting behind are more not to be worried....


----------



## Reichsmarschall

RoyalTigerHunter said:


> Listen to Hindi commentator : "Aaj bhi (Fakhar) paripakwata(maturity) ke saath khel rahe hein"


link de bhai kapil dev ko sunnay ka dil kr rha ha


----------



## Zee-shaun

17 runs off 27th over


----------



## PakSword

Zibago said:


> Lick favours the brave



Luck sheikh saab luck..


----------



## WAJsal

Azeem_Ahmed said:


> why calm down ??? he should play aggressively and fastly... the players sitting behind are more not to be worried....


He needs to take it till the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

ashok321 said:


> Ab Pakistani Iftari khayenge aur Indians Roza rakhenge.......Lol
> 
> Havan karo bhai
> Loban karo bhai


dear this is cricket... nothing can be predicted.... in few overs game can be sided to other.....


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

ashok321 said:


> Ab Pakistani Iftari khayenge aur Indians Roza rakhenge.......Lol
> 
> Havan karo bhai
> Loban karo bhai



Keep religion out of this thread. @WAJsal HOZZAT?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

India needs to get 2-3 wickets, else this match is Gone!


----------



## Musafir117

It wa


Emmie said:


> And he's still on the wicket, Azhar who's technically better is out.


it was Azhar's fault


----------



## singlefighter

GauravSingh said:


> How bad it must be for Fakhar if he gets out before 100.


Hoo naishaaa


----------



## Secret Service

planning for some lavish iftari today..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

PakSword said:


> 320 is not a winning total on this highway..



With our bowling 280s enough


----------



## PakSword

Musafir117 said:


> It wa
> it was Azhar's fault



No it wasn't, it was Azhar's call.. Fakhar didn't respond and instead looked at the ball rather than his partner..


----------



## Ashesh

Fakar gonna get out before 32 over.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

much awaited tweet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876400134313168896


----------



## American Pakistani

Ashesh said:


> India needs to get 2-3 wickets, else this match is Gone!



The pitch is favoring batsman, indian batting lineup is pretty solid. So anything is possible.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Babar is wasting so many balls..

Its 350 plus wicket


----------



## Musafir117

GauravSingh said:


> Well we did it


We give it to you as Kohlia face almost crying baby face


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876329272528470016


----------



## Verve

Pakistan playing is bad for my heart .... it is always a stressful day


----------



## Zibago

PakSword said:


> Luck sheikh saab luck..


ab mistake ho gayi chaltey chaltey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5




----------



## Reichsmarschall

someone should tell babur that its not test match


----------



## PakSword

Pakistan should reach 270 by 40th over..


----------



## jetray

Not a good decision to bowl first. You just give the opposition team idea how good the pitch is & where to bowl.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

8 dots in the row

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

RoyalTigerHunter said:


> Keep religion out of this thread. @WAJsal HOZZAT?



So you specially made a new ID for me?


----------



## Secret Service

aaj Sab indian batsmen ko batting milay gi


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

GauravSingh said:


> How bad it must be for Fakhar if he gets out before 100.


by luck kh


Narendra Trump said:


> much awaited tweet
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876400134313168896


the score as i see around 270-290


----------



## Reichsmarschall

LOL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876398120413917185


----------



## Emmie

Musafir117 said:


> It wa
> it was Azhar's fault



It was a run, but yeah considering new comer on the wicket Azhar should had been cautious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Eight dots in a row good going Babar you are really a kind of gerum not gem


----------



## PakSword

Babar is now putting too much pressure on Fakhar.. Not a good sign.. How many balls he needs to get set?


----------



## American Pakistani

terry5 said:


> With our bowling 280s enough



280 is piece of cake for indian solid batting lineup. Their batting goes from openers to tail enders. Last time pandya batting on 7 hit 3 sixes. Also remember 264 of bangladesh was achieved in 4th over with 9 more wickets in hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

secretservice said:


> aaj Sab indian batsmen ko batting milay gi


lakin phir bhi score karna bach jai ga....


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Century!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeGenD

CENTURY with a BOUNDARY. Talk about style.


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

ashok321 said:


> So you specially made a new ID for me?


Don't flatter yourself. And focus on the topic, not me.


----------



## Secret Service

jetray said:


> Not a good decision to bowl first. You just give the opposition team idea how good the pitch is & where to bowl.


complacency of Kohli, i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

Two tight overs in a row, 4 runs only.


----------



## Verve

Well done Fakhar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Emmie said:


> It was a run, but yeah considering new comer on the wicket Azhar should had been cautious.


Yes that's all what I judge, and also there are a lot of risky calls from him before as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

100 for Fakhar..


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

100 for Fakhar! GREAT BATTING


----------



## Reichsmarschall

the next Navy Sub should be PNS fakhar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Verve said:


> Well done Fakhar!



He has pretty much compensated for his mistake..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

American Pakistani said:


> 280 is piece of cake for indian solid batting lineup. Their batting goes from openers to tail enders. Last time pandya batting on 7 hit 3 sixes. Also remember 264 of bangladesh was achieved in 4th over with 9 more wickets in hand.



Balls going to swing a bit 
And we are king of swing 

It's starting to move a bit now ball is getting older 
Middle overs are crucial now


----------



## Musafir117

Yey yey Four and 100 Fakhar
Fakhar e Pakistan. 
Ab dhou dalo Indian ko

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

congratz BAKARA on 100


----------



## scorpionx

Well played Fakhar.


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan needs to hit 4's now if it has to put a defendable total on score board.


----------



## terry5

100 up 
What a fakhar 

Salute youngster


----------



## Ashesh

American Pakistani said:


> The pitch is favoring batsman, indian batting lineup is pretty solid. So anything is possible.



Indian Batting looks good on Paper. If first three don't makes 100(s). It's Pakistan's match.


----------



## Zee-shaun

A century! 





PAK 183/1 (30.1 ov)





CRR 6.06


----------



## Divergent

scorpionx said:


> Well played Fakhar.



MashaAllah.

Fakhar is on Fire !


----------



## jetray

secretservice said:


> complacency of Kohli, i guess


he simply thinks he can apply the same template for all the occasions. He should go by past results just not the pitch alone.


----------



## terry5

Father's Day hey 
lol


----------



## ashok321

Mujhe is Fakhar pe bahut Fakhar hai...


----------



## Musafir117

@Emmei Bhai we cross 350


----------



## Divergent

Fakhar I could Salute you right now! MashaAllah!!


----------



## Ashesh

@Emmie Fakar is taking Risk & in between Playing Sensible Cricket. I didn't expect him to play sensibly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Pandya is proving to be a good bowler... !


----------



## LURKER

Fakhar ko final k liye bacha k rakha tha kya


----------



## Grevion

Well played Fakhar!


----------



## khujliwal

Good going Pakistan.


----------



## recon scout

looking bad for india


----------



## LeGenD




----------



## PakSword

We need 270 in 40 overs.. at least..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

terry5 said:


> Balls going to swing a bit
> And we are king of swing
> 
> It's starting to move a bit now ball is getting older
> Middle overs are crucial now



I believe anything less than 330 is an easy target for indian batting and will put tremendous pressure on Pakistani bowling. So Pakistani batsman has to think about this and start hitting 4's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

secretservice said:


> complacency of Kohli, i guess



Actually Kohli is no Dhoni. Kohli is emotional and lacks leadership qualities.

He should have never been made as a captain. His decision making has been below average.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Shit babar

Raise your strike rate idiot

8 from 20


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

azhar got out on his own mistake if not one more century had to go to Pakistan...


----------



## American Pakistani

PakSword said:


> We need 270 in 40 overs.. at least..



Yup 270 in 40 overs and above 330 in 50.


----------



## WAJsal

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Shit babar
> 
> Raise your strike rate idiot
> 
> 8 from 20


Bhai calm down...


----------



## American Pakistani

All the good work of Fakhar is being eaten by slow players like babar.


----------



## PakSword

American Pakistani said:


> Yup 270 in 40 overs and above 330 in 50.


If we get 270 in 40, we will get 350++ in 50.. But I am still worried about the road..


----------



## Zibago

PakSword said:


> We need 270 in 40 overs.. at least..


that would be difficult to reach 250 looks more of a possibility


----------



## Grevion

Good bouncer


----------



## volatile

Kohli missing the action by not involving MS DHONI who has more experience of winning ICC events . Kohli the stubborn kid lets hope this is the fall he gets .


----------



## ashok321

He will be the key in India's destruction:






Read my hips lips

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876405283974598656


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

StraightShooter said:


> Actually Kohli is no Dhoni. Kohli is emotional and lacks leadership qualities.
> 
> He should have never been made as a captain. His decision making has been below average.


as concerned to kohli leadership qualities i disagreed... he is good decision maker and in past he has made wonderful decisions and bring out the team from pressure and resultant won the matches...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erroroverload

I m here Awesome environment at fortres square mall Lahore


----------



## PakSword

Zibago said:


> that would be difficult to reach 250 looks more of a possibility



If Fakhar doesn't do any mistake, it is quite a possibility.


----------



## American Pakistani

PakSword said:


> If we get 270 in 40, we will get 350++ in 50.. But I am still worried about the road..



Could be possible only if wickets remain intact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Man! This Pandya is good..


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Run rate is damn slow


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876405283974598656


nice... now get my advice dho dalo ab india ko...


----------



## Aazee

I have never seen Pakistan playing the game vs India like this one.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Ashesh said:


> @Emmie Fakar is taking Risk & in between Playing Sensible Cricket. I didn't expect him to play sensibly.



I am amazed, altogether a different Fakhar on the wicket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

If Pakistan can hold the current momentum 325+ possible.


----------



## Grevion

Six.


----------



## ashok321

Tendulkar's doctor wife Anjali now:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

6!!!!!


----------



## WAJsal

Pandya is bowling well.
Six more


----------



## Grevion

Ashwin aaj harayega


----------



## Introvert

Please provide live streaming links.


----------



## Aazee

Fakhar is doing his best. He is stills standing.


----------



## PakSword

All first innings hundreds have resulted in a loss.. from Cricinfo..


----------



## WAJsal

Grevion said:


> Ashwin aaj harayega


Should've tried Kedar Jadav...


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

show me one more six


----------



## Nabil365

Confidence is good but over confidence...


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Ashwin struggling.


----------



## American Pakistani

Seems like Pakistan got a good opener in form of Fakhar?


----------



## Ashesh

Emmie said:


> I am amazed, altogether a different Fakhar on the wicket.



Exactly! I expected him to throw his wicket which he hasn't done! 

Pakistan are favourites at the moment.


----------



## Secret Service

Fakhar bahi.. hold on hold on...


----------



## Nabil365

Still a Long way to go


----------



## monitor

Pakistan 200/1 in 33 over.


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

it seems indian has at this stage accepted the defeat...


----------



## ashok321

WAJsal said:


> Should've tried Kedar Jadav...



Bhai aap false flagger ho kiya?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Indians are going mad at ashwin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876406850899460096


----------



## Aazee

OMG! near scoring 200 i am amazed.


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

Narendra Trump said:


> LOL


I would not be surprised if he scores 300


----------



## Ashesh

American Pakistani said:


> Seems like Pakistan got a good opener in form of Fakhar?



On Batting Tracks like today! He can't play short bowl(s) & been quite lucky not to get out on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Nabil365 said:


> Still a Long way to go



Pakistan should score atleast 130 more runs to ease the pressure off its bowlers.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

RoyalTigerHunter said:


> I would not be surprised if he scores 300


out!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

score is still damn slow.... get double score on each ball


----------



## Zee-shaun

Thank you Ashwin for the 70 runs.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

WAJsal said:


> Bhai calm down...


Pakistan has opportunity to score big and if they fail then india batting could chase 300 easily..

Babar is too defensive ..you have plenty batting to come so utilise this opportunity


----------



## gowthamraj

Fakhar out


----------



## Grevion

Out


----------



## Verve

well done Fakhar ... as an opener, you did a wonderful job!


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

Fakhar gone!


----------



## Ashesh

Hope India can get 2 more Quick Wickets.


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan should score atleast 130 more runs to ease the pressure off its bowlers.


i am seeing above 300


----------



## Tom M

Hope Hafeez could help us a bit now.


----------



## Stealth

*He is out because of BABAR AZAM.. that idiot continuously wasting balls and put pressure on Fakar to make Score.. thats what I said many times...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

India can and will chase a sub 300 score comfortably, unless Pakistan's bowlers pull of miracles.


----------



## scorpionx

Divergent1 said:


> MashaAllah.
> 
> Fakhar is on Fire !


Out


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Now walking wicket Hafeez will come at the crease. Another wicket in line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Ashesh said:


> Hope India can get 2 more Quick Wickets.


forget this wish now....


----------



## Aazee

A big wicket has been taken by India. #Shit


----------



## Zee-shaun

Damn 

*Fakhar Zaman c Jadeja b Pandya 114 (106b 12x4 3x6) SR: 107.54*

Well played Fakhar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

WAJsal said:


> Should've tried Kedar Jadav...


Let's give credit where it's due. Fakhar really played well. A very good knock by him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Damn it. The main man is out. Fkkkkkkkk.

Good innings by him though.


----------



## H!TchHiker

Azeem_Ahmed said:


> i am seeing above 300


No.. they have to play well now to mark 300...No hitter now..300 will be easy chase on this pitch for india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Pakistan has opportunity to score big and if they fail then india batting could chase 300 easily..
> 
> Babar is too defensive ..you have plenty batting to come so utilise this opportunity



Babar is playing right, not slowly. He was supporting Fakar who was murdering our Bowling. 

Now I expect him to Change Gears.


----------



## PakSword

Stealth said:


> *He is out because of BABAR AZAM.. that idiot continuously wasting balls and put pressure on Fakar to make Score.. thats what I said many times...*



Yes. He had put too much pressure on Fakhar.


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 200/2 (33.1 ov)





CRR 6.03


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

Shohaib Malik Walks in!

Great and very experienced player!

He has been sent to keep the strike rolling and stopping youngsters from making stupid mistakes.


----------



## Nabil365

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan should score atleast 130 more runs to ease the pressure off its bowlers.


Not good enough need 200 more just to be safe.


----------



## PakSword

Lo gi.. Shoaib Malik.. instead of Hafeez..


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Narendra Trump said:


> LOL


at last did it


----------



## American Pakistani

Salman Zahidi said:


> Now walking wicket Hafeez will come at the crease. Another wicket in line.



He is just a useless player. Completely out of form just occupying one space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Everything happens for the best.
Allah Malik!


----------



## Grevion

Damad ji aaye hai.


----------



## Secret Service

RoyalTigerHunter said:


> Shohaib Malik Walks in!
> 
> Great and very experienced player!



Dimaad hain aap ke.


----------



## Emmie

20 plus runs deducted from Pak's total. Fakhar should have stayed, experience is all that is required to play post-100 inning. He has done his job anyway, brilliant inning.


----------



## PakSword

Abb match boring hojaega..


----------



## Nabil365

Nabil365 said:


> Not good enough need 200 more just to be safe.


Haha sry my bad 130 good enough


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

need to be fast up the score....


----------



## thesolar65

How do you fellas type and watch...both at the same time? One eye on TV and other on keyboard?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Abhi power play baki hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

Nabil365 said:


> Not good enough need 200 more just to be safe.



400 is with in the reach but my guess would be it would be around 380


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

secretservice said:


> Dimaad hain aap ke.


damaad nahi sala in ka


----------



## Ashesh

secretservice said:


> Dimaad hain aap ke.



That's why he has been Promoted. Hafeez ko out kar dete hum.


----------



## khujliwal

Vo dekho tennis champion player ka pati aa gaya.


----------



## PakSword

Now it's a T20 for Pakistan.. 150 should be the aim.. with used ball and tired bowlers.. We have wickets in hand..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Pandya is an awesome bowler, nice to see Indian side having quality seamer.


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

thesolar65 said:


> How do you fellas type and watch...both at the same time? One eye on TV and other on keyboard?


Touch typing...


----------



## ashok321

thesolar65 said:


> How do you fellas type and watch...both at the same time? One eye on TV and other on keyboard?



Multitasking!


----------



## Verve

I hope we don't witness another Younis - Misbah slow crawling innings ...


----------



## PakSword

Kia mazak hai yaar! I think they should've sent Amir..


----------



## Nabil365

StraightShooter said:


> 400 is with in the reach but my guess would be it would be around 380


Nah my mistake.Even India can't go 400.


----------



## Ahmer Rana

Skies said:


>


just loving it


----------



## Reichsmarschall

will we get through 250s??


----------



## PakSword

Verve said:


> I hope we don't witness another Younis - Misbah slow crawling innings ...



We are witnessing..


----------



## Aazee

thesolar65 said:


> How do you fellas type and watch...both at the same time? One eye on TV and other on keyboard?



We are multi-talented.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Now expect tuk tuk from losers mindset


----------



## Ashesh

Verve said:


> I hope we don't witness another Younis - Misbah slow crawling innings ...



You people have habit of unnecessarily criticising best players in your team.


----------



## PakSword

Clever Kohli.. He has sent Bumrah to get away with his overs without getting hit by two boring batsmen..

Shukar hai. Babar neend se jaga..


----------



## Musafir117

Three stooges bekar fazool Tareen going start to India win the match. And name you guys knows. Pathetic batsmen


----------



## Grevion

Bumrah aur Ashwin aaj hamko haraenge


----------



## ashok321

*Pandya gets Zaman to give India relief*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

thesolar65 said:


> How do you fellas type and watch...both at the same time? One eye on TV and other on keyboard?


hands and eyes on Laptop and ears on TV


----------



## ashok321

*Pakistan: lucky or underrated?*


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 209/2 (35.0 ov)





CRR 5.97


----------



## Burhan Wani

It will not one sided match now.


----------



## Grevion

Chauka!


----------



## Stealth

325 will be DEADLY for India especially against Pakistan in this condition.. ball have some little movement ... "REVERSE KING"


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Zee-shaun said:


> PAK 209/2 (35.0 ov)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRR 5.97


once gain by Babur CM

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876383458011914241

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

Jonah Arthur said:


> It will not one sided match now.



What if India get out below 150?


----------



## Burhan Wani

ashok321 said:


> *Pandya gets Zaman to give India relief*


Today your Pandya Pandya will get farewell.


----------



## Verve

Ooo ... a bit of cloud cover in second half of match for swing .. mmm .. this match is poised


----------



## Burhan Wani

StraightShooter said:


> What if India get out below 150?


Not possible because your batting line up is very strong.

Tweet of the day.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876408122138476544

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

What a waste of of shot to a dead ball


----------



## Grevion

Damad ji ka chakka


----------



## Verve

6


----------



## Burhan Wani

Musafir117 said:


> What a waste of of shot to a dead ball


What happened.


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

Damaad ji ka chakka!


----------



## waz

StraightShooter said:


> What if India get out below 150?



Lol not a chance in hell. India are the kings of batting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Itni khushi mujhay Pakistan ke jeetnay ki nahi hogi jitni SIR JADEJA ke kutnay ki hogi..


----------



## Zee-shaun

Damaad ji ka chakka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Grevion said:


> Damad ji ka chakka


No a salute to in Laws.


----------



## Secret Service



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

Musafir117 said:


> What a waste of of shot to a dead ball



Why are you cribbing? Both batsmen are playing well?


----------



## StraightShooter

Jonah Arthur said:


> Not possible because your batting line up is very strong.
> 
> Tweet of the day.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876408122138476544



India batsmen cannot play under pressure that too against Pakistan. I predict a total collapse from the top 4 and leave the lower order to fend for themselves.


----------



## waz

Stealth said:


> 325 will be DEADLY for India especially against Pakistan in this condition.. ball have some little movement ... "REVERSE KING"



I'd like to see that reverse swing power today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

Good over, 11 runs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Please please PLEASE God let us win, we actually look like we have a chance this time lol.


----------



## Burhan Wani

StraightShooter said:


> India batsmen cannot play under pressure that too against Pakistan. I predict a total collapse from the top 4 and leave the lower order to fend for themselves.


No they will play. I hope this will be a close match India is still favourite to get this match.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ashesh said:


> They won't cross 350+. They'd be restricted below 300.


If Pakistan plays properly they can reach 400. 350 is not up for debate even.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## recon scout

Pakistan been in control but haven't run away with it yet. 

the wicket was always going to be a high scoring batsmen friendly one. 

lately India have excelled in chasing big targets.

game is 50 - 50 for now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

Four

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Zee-shaun said:


> Good over, 11 runs


----------



## Salza

Pakistan can score another 100 in last 13

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

SarthakGanguly said:


> If Pakistan plays properly they can reach 400. 350 is not up for debate even.



Yeh ziada hogaee..


----------



## SarthakGanguly

India is not playing badly at all.
Pak batsmen are just not making mistakes and playing the right shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimur Khurram

<<<nukethecube>>> said:


> Pakistan been in control but haven't run away with it yet.
> 
> the wicket was always going to be a high scoring batsmen friendly one.
> 
> lately India have excelled in chasing big targets.
> 
> game is 50 - 50 for now



Did you just make an account to chat about cricket? Lol talk about passion for a sport.


----------



## Zee-shaun

And another one, love you Babur


----------



## SarthakGanguly

PakSword said:


> Yeh ziada hogaee..


Not really. Will see.


----------



## Burhan Wani

SarthakGanguly said:


> If Pakistan plays properly they can reach 400. 350 is not up for debate even.


Aaaj to bahi Kashmir mein Patakhey farooshon ki mauj.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Ab Pandaya ki run khane ki bari hai


----------



## PakSword

Salman Zahidi said:


> Pakistan can score another 100 in last 13



I think if we don't lose wickets, 350+ is achievable. But will it be enough?


----------



## waz

dsr478 said:


> Please please PLEASE God let us win, we actually look like we have a chance this time lol.



Lol. Salat al tasbeeh time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

<<<nukethecube>>> said:


> game is 50 - 50 for now


Not true.

Chances of win are like this.

IR Pak: 70
RO Ind: 30

The Pak team is just NOT making mistakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

waz said:


> Lol. Salat al tasbeeh time.



Salat ul Hajaat..


----------



## Ashesh

SarthakGanguly said:


> India is not playing badly at all.
> Pak batsmen are just not making mistakes and playing the right shots.


We've not been playing with right bowling combination in this Tournament. That's the reason Pakistan is playing right shots.


----------



## Stealth

Today Pakistan literally playing Extra Ordinary Game! strong appreciation from opposition country across Social Media and other platforms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Lol I just heard some 80's songs played. They must know I'm watching a cricket game for the first time in years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 239/2 (38.0 ov)





CRR 6.28

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StraightShooter

Kohli's field placement is average. Too many singles being given away, with at least a boundary in each over. He is totally clue less.


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ashesh said:


> We've not been playing with right bowling combination in this Tournament. That's the reason Pakistan is playing right shots.


Not true. Bowling is as good as on any other day. Loose deliveries are few and far between.
You can't blame the same bowling just because wickets are not falling.

Wickets are not falling because the batsmen are playing perfectly.


----------



## PakSword

40 main 260 tou ban hi saktay hain..


----------



## Burhan Wani

Zee-shaun said:


> PAK 239/2 (38.0 ov)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRR 6.28


MA.
Gun salute.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

If Pakistan gets to 320 by 45 overs, they will be able to get to 400.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not true.
> 
> Chances of win are like this.
> 
> IR Pak: 70
> RO Ind: 30
> 
> The Pak team is just NOT making mistakes.



You forgot the famous Pakistan collapse which can happen.


----------



## Burhan Wani

PakSword said:


> 40 main 260 tou ban hi saktay hain..


Aur 50 mein.


----------



## singlefighter

StraightShooter said:


> Kohli's field placement is average. Too many singles being given away, with at least a boundary in each over. He is totally clue less.


Pressure is mounted on him,and under pressure man always do the mistakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

PakSword said:


> I think if we don't lose wickets, 350+ is achievable. But will it be enough?



Well for that we should had Fakhar at the crease. For 350 we need major fire power unfortunately we do not have such hitters. So I am a bit skeptical about anything over 325.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

StraightShooter said:


> Kohli's field placement is average. Too many singles being given away, with at least a boundary in each over. He is totally clue less.


You can't blame it on Kohli here. His placements worked on the previous matches. In this case the batsmen are just able to negotiate the gaps better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Yr Babar tuk tuk krke 41 tak pauch gaya


----------



## Secret Service

Narendra Trump said:


>



*فَبِأَيِّ آلَاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

SarthakGanguly said:


> If Pakistan gets to 320 by 45 overs, they will be able to get to 400.



Yaar kia piya hai?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

PakSword said:


> I think if we don't lose wickets, 350+ is achievable. But will it be enough?


Given the changing weather conditions, I would say what Pakistan has NOW is enough, provided the bowlers perform as well as their batsmen have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Jhadhav ka over pura ab isko aur mat dena


----------



## SarthakGanguly

PakSword said:


> Yaar kia piya hai?


Honey Bee. 

But there is no connection.

Fakher's presence would have helped. But its still not too late.


----------



## PakSword

Waisay no one appreciated Pandya.. He bowled really well...


----------



## Emmie

SarthakGanguly said:


> If Pakistan gets to 320 by 45 overs, they will be able to get to 400.



PK hay kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

SarthakGanguly said:


> You can't blame it on Kohli here. His placements worked on the previous matches. In this case the batsmen are just able to negotiate the gaps better.




I am not taking away any credit from the Pakistani Batsmen but Kohli does not think with his field placements. He does not talk to Dhoni (WK) and Bowler. He is not only emotional but also takes things personal which is why he can never be a good leader.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

waz said:


> You forgot the famous Pakistan collapse which can happen.


There is not scope left for a collapse now. Even if Pakistan folds within 300, with the new cloudy weather India will find it extremely difficult.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

well said ganguly is one of the best commentator

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876413527438704640

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

@SarthakGanguly We should have Played with Rahane, instead of Jadhav + Three Fast Bowlers, 1 Spinner & Pandaya as allrounder or 2nd spinner in his place.

Team selection is costing us badly today!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

SarthakGanguly said:


> Honey Bee.
> 
> But there is no connection.
> 
> Fakher's presence would have helped. But its still not too late.



I think 340-350 is on the cards.. But even this score on the road is just competitive..


----------



## American Pakistani

SarthakGanguly said:


> If Pakistan gets to 320 by 45 overs, they will be able to get to 400.



LOL


----------



## waz

SarthakGanguly said:


> There is not scope left for a collapse now. Even if Pakistan folds within 300, with the new cloudy weather India will find it extremely difficult.



That will have to be seen my friend. India still looks very determined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

SarthakGanguly said:


> There is not scope left for a collapse now. Even if Pakistan folds within 300, with the new cloudy weather India will find it extremely difficult.



You in Kashmir or Banglore?


----------



## ashok321

350 now is feasible.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876414150032760832


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

SarthakGanguly said:


> If Pakistan plays properly they can reach 400. 350 is not up for debate even.


you and I very well know Pakistan so don't take anything for granted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canuck786

Looks like they may get to 340 today


----------



## Grevion

Damadji Out!


----------



## Ashesh

waz said:


> That will have to be seen my friend. India still looks very determined.



Out!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ashesh said:


> @SarthakGanguly We should have Played with Rahane, instead of Jadhav + Three Fast Bowlers, 1 Spinner & Pandaya as allrounder or 2nd spinner in his place.
> 
> Team selection is costing us badly today!


Just because the other team is playing like champs does not mean you blame the players. 

Bad balls are not being delivered. Catches are NOT being dropped. India is just being outplayed. As of now.

It's a sport. Lets accept this fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

American Pakistani said:


> LOL


Ye zehni mareez hai.
Ignore him.


----------



## Soumitra

damaadji gaye


----------



## Emmie

Damad jee gone, Sanya jee ke yad agai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ashok321 said:


> 350 now is feasible.


wicket


----------



## waz

Lol he should have left that last shot.


----------



## PakSword

Smart captaincy by Kohli, he kept Bhuv for the death overs..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

PakSword said:


> I think 340-350 is on the cards.. But even this score on the road is just competitive..



To reach 350, Pakistan should have 270 runs by now. We need to keep in mind about the wickets in hand.


----------



## Secret Service

gone


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

Damaad ji gaye!


----------



## Zee-shaun

And the guest appearance of damad ji comes to an end. What took him so long?


----------



## StraightShooter

Only Bookies and Rain can save India now.


----------



## Musafir117

....... daffa durr 
Guys feel free to fil the blank


----------



## H!TchHiker

what he has done ...hope atleast they touch 300...they should remember how kohli chase 330 in asia cup...This is a pure batting track

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Suna hai Damad ko bahut maal mila hai..

Modi can do any treachery.


----------



## American Pakistani

StraightShooter said:


> Only Bookies and Rain can save India now.



Wicket for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

SarthakGanguly said:


> Just because the other team is playing like champs does not mean you blame the players.
> 
> Bad balls are not being delivered. Catches are NOT being dropped. India is just being outplayed. As of now.
> 
> It's a sport. Lets accept this fact.



Bro, Pakistan is playing exceptional cricket today. I don't have IOTA of Doubt about it. But since the beginning of Tournament, I believe our team combination isn't correct. 

I still expect India to make comeback & Win this match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Professor Hafeez is here.. RIP run rate


----------



## scorpionx

Pakistan needs to calm down. Why set batsmen are just throwing their wicket off?


----------



## Riz

Anything beyond 300 will be goos target to fight for the trophy


----------



## Kambojaric

Kumar is a very good bowler. Style is similar to Pakistani bowlers.


----------



## Emmie

Bhuvneshwar ke end se tau runs nahi milay ge.


----------



## Musafir117

Three


Jonah Arthur said:


> What happened.


three bad things bad happen to Pakistan cricket Babar Hafeez and One who just out.


----------



## Ashesh

Lol! Hafeez hitting first ball for Four!


----------



## American Pakistani

H!TchHiker said:


> what he has done ...hope atleast they touch 300...they should remember how kohli chase 330 in asia cup



There is no other batsman now. After Fakhar got out I knew the wickets will start falling apart. Whole middle order of Pakistan is a joke. Look at hafeez, or babar or shoaid what are they good for? Just tuk tuk, waste of balls and out.


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

ashok321 said:


> Modi can do any treachery.


LOLOLOLOLOLOL Sir jee, professionally kyon naheen try karte! Comedy acchi kar letein hein!


----------



## Verve

4


----------



## Ashesh

Musafir117 said:


> Three
> three bad things bad happen to Pakistan cricket Babar Hafeez and One who just out.



Babar is the best thing happened to Pakistan cricket.


----------



## Verve

Hafeez 4-0-4 ... eh!?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ashesh said:


> I still expect India to make comeback & Win this match.


I hope so.


----------



## Grevion

ashok321 said:


> Suna hai Damad ko bahut maal mila hai..
> 
> *Modi can do any treachery.*


You never fail to amaze us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Musafir117 said:


> Three
> three bad things bad happen to Pakistan cricket Babar Hafeez and One who just out.


Well said. Aaj Fakhar ne Izat vacha li.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canuck786

Captain is still out there. Plus Amir is a good bat as well.


----------



## Ashesh

SarthakGanguly said:


> I hope so.



InshaAllah! We will win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 257/3 (41.0 ov)





CRR 6.26

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Zee-shaun said:


> PAK 257/3 (41.0 ov)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRR 6.26


Well done team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

WAJsal said:


> Sensible and lucky.


No I think what I have observed so far that the preparation has been good. Honestly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Zee-shaun said:


> PAK 257/3 (41.0 ov)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRR 6.26



Not a good score. Should be 270 in 40th over.


----------



## Ashesh

Bhuvi, get one more Wicket.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Hafeez uncle ko josh (hosh?) Agaya?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Professor is on fire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bhubh has bowled excellently.


----------



## Grevion

Hafiz aaj maarne ke iraade se aaya hai.


----------



## Verve

4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

really missing lala


----------



## Verve

Narendra Trump said:


> really missing lala



nah ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Grevion said:


> Hafiz aaj maarne ke iraade se aaya hai.


agr India har ghya tou zamaydar Sehwag hga


----------



## Burhan Wani

Ashesh said:


> Bhuvi, get one more Wicket.


TOday your Bhuvi Bhuvi and pandya Pandya will finish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Hafeez aaj kuch na kiya tou gae and he hitting


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Verve said:


> nah ...


Just imagine this pitch lala and indian bowlers


----------



## Grevion

Narendra Trump said:


> agr India har ghya tou zamaydar Sehwag hga


Shewag ne kya kiya?


----------



## StraightShooter

Ashesh said:


> @SarthakGanguly We should have Played with Rahane, instead of Jadhav + Three Fast Bowlers, 1 Spinner & Pandaya as allrounder or 2nd spinner in his place.
> 
> Team selection is costing us badly today!



Absolutely. India should have gone with 6 specialist batsmen. Why is Yuvi not bowling?


----------



## Burhan Wani

Musafir117 said:


> Hafeez aaj kuch na kiya tou gae and he hitting


I cannot belive at the score board.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khujliwal

Today India has bowled many wides.


----------



## Emmie

At this stage of the game when batting side has wickets in hand it's extremely hard to bowl tight overs, Bhuvneshwar is trying his best not to concede runs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

Narendra Trump said:


> Just imagine this pitch lala and indian bowlers



in his prime yes ..


----------



## SarthakGanguly

khujliwal said:


> Today India has bowled many wides.


True, people do that when you spank them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

khujliwal said:


> Today India has bowled many wides.


Pandya Pandya Bhuvi Bhuvi karo.


----------



## Grevion

Babar out!


----------



## Secret Service

khujliwal said:


> Today India has bowled many wides.


too many extra runs ....


----------



## Arsalan

Oh babarrr!
Bad loss

*Babar Azam out*.

we needed him here till end
need 70-80 more in these last 8 overs.

340 350 should be what we aim for from this position. Sarfarz should come to bat now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

chalo, Sarfaraz next ..


----------



## LURKER

I'll watch India Pakistan hockey match , waha thoda chance hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Pakistan loosing its way a bit.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

warrr gye yaar


----------



## Ashesh

Out!


----------



## Secret Service

kiya kar rahe ho


----------



## waz

Without Babar Pakistan will not get a great total.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Babur gone 
*Babar Azam c Yuvraj Singh b Jadhav 46 (52b 4x4 0x6) SR: 88.46*


----------



## Goenitz

gutto786 said:


> As I said weather says a different story. Pakistan has better chance to disturb indian batting in afternoon. In the morning India wont be bothered much by Pakistan pace attack. IMO spinners wont make any significant impact in the Final


you shd be awarded +ve rating


----------



## Stealth

*hitting in last 5 overs is good not before -- pathetic game by Shoaib Malik and now Babar Azam*


----------



## Emmie

What the hell was that? Set batter embellished with salad presented his wicket on glass plate.


----------



## scorpionx

Why Kohli put so much trust on Ashwin and Jadeja today will remain a mystery.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Arsalan said:


> bad loss baber.
> 
> Babar Azam out.
> 
> we needed him here till end
> need 70-80 more in these last 8 overs.
> 
> 340 350 should be what we aim for from this position


Exactly sir. Responsibility on Sarfaraz and Hafeez.


----------



## Ashesh

StraightShooter said:


> Absolutely. India should have gone with 6 specialist batsmen. Why is Yuvi not bowling?



Even I'm wondering since first game why he's not bowling. He can bowl as good as Jadeja, Pandya or Ashwin outside subcontinent.



Jonah Arthur said:


> Exactly sir. Responsibility on Sarfaraz and Hafeez.



Sarfraz should have come to bat not Imad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

300-320


----------



## ashok321

http://a.espncdn.com/combiner/i?


scorpionx said:


> Why Kohli put so much trust on Ashwin and Jadeja today will remain a mystery.



One more conspiracy theory?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

SarthakGanguly said:


> True, people do that when you spank them.



Wides don't count against the bowler's tally.


----------



## khujliwal

scorpionx said:


> Why Kohli put so much trust on Ashwin and Jadeja today will remain a mystery.


Ashwin shouldn't have been selected.


----------



## Grevion

scorpionx said:


> Why Kohli put so much trust on Ashwin and Jadeja today will remain a mystery.


Because they have performed for India countless times before. They are good players only today was not their day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Dekho age age hota hai kiya...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

340+ InShAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

I have same question??

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876418433537236994

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Ashesh said:


> Even I'm wondering since first game why he's not bowling. He can bowl as good as Jadeja, Pandya or Ashwin outside subcontinent.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarfraz should have come to bat not Imad.


Will be on fidaeen mission.


----------



## StraightShooter

ashok321 said:


> Bhai haro tau izzat se haro..



This the best that India can hope now.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

StraightShooter said:


> Wides don't count against the bowler's tally.


Are bhaijaan, score increases right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

graphican said:


> 340+ InShAllah


it looks difficult


----------



## khujliwal

But Pakistan middle order quick fall (Sheeghrapatan) will reduce the target.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Verve said:


> chalo, Sarfaraz next ..


No it's Imad instead.


----------



## Ashesh

scorpionx said:


> Why Kohli put so much trust on Ashwin and Jadeja today will remain a mystery.



Exactly! We should have gone with extra Fast Bowler. Yuvi Could have contributed as 2nd Spinner.


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 270/4 (43.0 ov)





CRR 6.27

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

4


----------



## ghameed

Zee-shaun said:


> PAK 270/4 (43.0 ov)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRR 6.27



They'll end around 320 finally


----------



## Grevion

Hafiz aaj chauke se kam pe baat hi nahi kr raha.


----------



## Arsalan

And yes

OH BOYYYY 

What a performance by our boys today 

Talk about Pakistan bein unpredictable! Such well paced and extremly well worked out batting performance today. Extremly happy.

An agressive hard hitting batsman ipfront in shape of Fakhar have changed the outlook of this batting unit entirely. Good stuff. 



Narendra Trump said:


> it looks difficult


Need to get there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Jonah Arthur said:


> Will be on fidaeen mission.



   

Entire Pakistan Team has been on Fidaeen Mission except Malik.


----------



## ghameed

Narendra Trump said:


> it looks difficult



320


----------



## Zee-shaun

Aaj Hafeez uncle ko kya hogaya?


----------



## StraightShooter

SarthakGanguly said:


> Are bhaijaan, score increases right?



Each player plays for themselves to earn a spot in the next game. It is a team game only on paper.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Ashesh said:


> Entire Pakistan Team has been on Fidaeen Mission except Malik.


Hahah. Senior citizen hein.



Zee-shaun said:


> Aaj Hafeez uncle ko kya hogaya?


Kia kar diya?


----------



## Goenitz

Narendra Trump said:


> I have same question??
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876418433537236994


Imad lefty ha es liya?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

StraightShooter said:


> Each player plays for themselves to earn a spot in the next game. It is a team game only on paper.


Nope.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

we'll gonna loose this match


----------



## Arsalan

Verve said:


> 300-320


Wont be enough
need 340 350

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

ashok321 said:


> http://a.espncdn.com/combiner/i?
> 
> 
> One more conspiracy theory?


Yaap..Perhaps Modi advised so..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Goenitz said:


> Imad lefty ha es liya?


last 6 overs mai kya farq parta ha lefty ha ya nhe


----------



## Soumitra

It should be around 320


----------



## Emmie

320 plus would mean pressure cooker situation for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

Grevion said:


> Because they have performed for India countless times before. They are good players only today was not their day.


Ashwin bowling full quota was just plain stupid, their selection was not.


----------



## Verve

6


----------



## Grevion

Six!


----------



## StraightShooter

Pakistan will make 350


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Pakistan should target at least 350 now.


----------



## Ashesh

Soumitra said:


> It should be around 320



They are all set to score 340+

2 sixes in this over


----------



## Verve

6


----------



## American Pakistani

The score would be around 320ish, I believe. To put a good competition it should be atleast 350. The pitch is batting and India has strong batting lineup.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

400 seems almost impossible now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

'Dil Dil Pakistan' playing ..


----------



## Burhan Wani

Soumitra said:


> It should be around 320


Pakistan 292/4 (44.4 ov)
Bus bus


----------



## Grevion

scorpionx said:


> Ashwin bowling full quota was just plain stupid, their selection was not.


He's was bowling very defensively today I don't know why.... Pakistani batsman capitalised very well.


----------



## American Pakistani

Ashesh said:


> They are all set to score 340+
> 
> 2 sixes in this over



Like I said, the pitch is batting pitch and easy for indian strong batting line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

Narendra Trump said:


> last 6 overs mai kya farq parta ha lefty ha ya nhe


dakha variation  
bowler puzzle rahta ha.. Alhamdulilah


----------



## Musafir117

One more please


----------



## Grevion

Stupid Jhadhav.....Stupid kholi..
Faltu me over de raha h jhdhav ko.


----------



## Arsalan

Stealth said:


> *hitting in last 5 overs is good not before -- pathetic game by Shoaib Malik and now Babar Azam*


Excellent batting by both of them. These are the sort of innings that set you up for the kill in last overs. Exactly what hafeez is doing. Had they been reckless in those o ers and lost too many wickets the batsmen on crease now would have been adopting a very reserve approach. This is basic cricket man. Strike rate of around 100 in thise middle overs is great specailly when you have lost just 1 2 wickets and know you can go for kill in last overs

And to be honest, you know someone have done something right when you see Hafeez scoring at 160 170 strike rate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*335 as i said!*


----------



## ashok321

Gayi bhens pani me...India ki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

Grevion said:


> He's was bowling very defensively today I don't know why.... Pakistani batsman capitalised very well.


More surprisingly Kohli did not take him out. Yuvraj could have been tried.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khujliwal

Death over me bumrah ko bowling nahee deke kohli ne logic ko gumrah kiya hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neem456

120 % it's India loosing day today, anybody can tell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

SarthakGanguly said:


> Pakistan should target at least 350 now.


so Kashmiri support Pakistan disregard to religion ?? 
just kidding man... Like your professnilaismm


----------



## Zee-shaun

16 runs including 2 sixes


----------



## Verve

6


----------



## StraightShooter

Indian bowling


----------



## Reichsmarschall

300 for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Now as Indians know its difficult to win...They are coming to _blame shifting_ & conspiracy theories.

Kind of ye nahi kiya woh nahi kiya types...


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 294/4 (45.0 ov)




CRR 6.53


----------



## SarthakGanguly

neem456 said:


> 120 % it's India loosing day today, anybody can tell


Not necessarily. But possible.


----------



## scorpionx

Ok. I am going to watch Sabdhan India now..Bye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

scorpionx said:


> More surprisingly Kohli did not take him out. Yuvraj could have been tried.


Dhoni would have done that. That's where Dhoni needed to come in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

American Pakistani said:


> Like I said, the pitch is batting pitch and easy for indian strong batting line.



Our batting used to be Good, not good now. Pakistan dismisses our Openers, it can Win.

Yuvi , Dhoni (fag end of their carrier) & Jadhav ain't that Good.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Zee-shaun said:


> 16 runs including 2 sixes


370 should be achievable!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Pakistan running the score board with 7RR, definitely difficult to chase.


----------



## Musafir117

300 on a six Hafeez going crazy


----------



## American Pakistani

neem456 said:


> 120 % it's India loosing day today, anybody can tell



How will india loose when the pitch have indian conditions...i.e. batting pitch?


----------



## Burhan Wani

300 up. 45.4 overs
At the beginning of match I was thinking they will out near 150.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Goenitz said:


> so Kashmiri support Pakistan disregard to religion ??
> just kidding man... Like your professnilaismm


Not support. But meeeh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

Crossed 300 mashallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Soumitra said:


> It should be around 320


340 350 bro
InshAllah
And we will need that to have a good cahnce. 

Wickets in hand
Hafeez on a mission
Sarfaraz to come

SHOULD GET 35-40 runs in last 4 overs to take the score to 340 350
We are 305 for 4 and have 4 overs remaining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Jonah Arthur said:


> 300 up. 45.4 overs
> At the beginning of match I was thinking they will out near 150.


If the Indian openers are restricted, India can be restricted to 150.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Surgical strike by navy. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876421697649360896
@django @Zibago @DESERT FIGHTER @The Sandman

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Goenitz

scorpionx said:


> Ok. I am going to watch Sabdhan India now..Bye


cricket makes you feel sad for North Indians... I am not sure of any south player or bangla player in team... just saying that its power of cricket... same here in pakistan too
Cricket=War-Bullets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

One question to all. I just crossed my 2000 posts mark still not a senior member why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

American Pakistani said:


> How will india loose when the pitch have indian conditions...i.e. batting pitch?



Kohli needs to Score 150-180 runs innings & two other batsmen needs to Contribute 50+ then only India can Win. Else this match is finished.


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not necessarily. But possible.


in my opinion it's still a 60%-40% game India can win if they play well.


----------



## American Pakistani

Ashesh said:


> Our batting used to be Good, not good now. Pakistan dismisses our Openers, it can Win.
> 
> Yuvi , Dhoni (fag end of their carrier) & Jadhav ain't that Good.



In all CT matches, India is batting with 7 strong batsman. Last time against Pakistan, your #7th batsman hit 3 sixes in one over.


----------



## khujliwal

Ye hafiz kya ab talak hibernatia raha tha champions trophy me?


----------



## Burhan Wani

SarthakGanguly said:


> If the Indian openers are restricted, India can be restricted to 150.


Not possible they can chase. If not there will be a short fall of firecrackers in Kashmir.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Cringe said:


> in my opinion it's still a 60%-40% game India can win if they play well.


Yes. 35 to 40% chance of India winning now.


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 305/4 (46.0 ov)





CRR 6.63 

35 runs in last 3 overs.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Jonah Arthur said:


> Not possible they can chase. If not there will be a short fall of firecrackers in Kashmir.


Not just in Kashmir. Mohallas all over India will celebrate.


----------



## ashok321

Indians be like:


----------



## scorpionx

Grevion said:


> One question to all. I just crossed my 2000 posts mark still not a senior member why?


You have to pay PKR 50 for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not just in Kashmir. Mohallas all over India will celebrate.


Celebrate what defeat?


----------



## utraash

American Pakistani said:


> How will india loose when the pitch have indian conditions...i.e. batting pitch?


Pakistan has good bowling attack & nevertheless if total is beyond 300 it always becomes difficult to chase irrespective the ground conditions.


----------



## Secret Service

we need 330 plus score... that would would be sufficient to restrict India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

scorpionx said:


> You have to pay PKR 50 for that.


Since when?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

4


----------



## American Pakistani

Anything below 330 is joke for india. 350 will be competitive but seems difficult.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

American Pakistani said:


> In all CT matches, India is batting with 7 strong batsman. Last time against Pakistan, your #7th batsman hit 3 sixes in one over.


Indians thought that by denying Pak balling.. they would limit our batsmen to 200+ give or take.

Playing well..



Jonah Arthur said:


> Surgical strike by navy.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876421697649360896
> @django @Zibago @DESERT FIGHTER @The Sandman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Grevion said:


> One question to all. I just crossed my 2000 posts mark still not a senior member why?


lol i was also thinking same


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

American Pakistani said:


> Anything below 330 is joke for india. 350 will be competitive but seems difficult.


They could do 340...

India would have a hard time chasing anything over 280-90.


----------



## ashok321

Indians be like:

Hay Ram..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Jonah Arthur said:


> Celebrate what defeat?


Victory, man.


----------



## scorpionx

Grevion said:


> Since when?


Always. Just read the forum rules. Everything does not come free.

Ok, just log out and log in again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

I hope Pakistan's bowlers are psyching themselves out...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan

Narendra Trump said:


> it looks difficult


Need to get there. 



Stealth said:


> *335 as i said!*


na dra bahi
need around 360
3 overs, beed 30 odd runs.Quite possible.
INFACT, SHOULD GET THEM!!

Get the score OVER 350 and it will be very difficult for Indian despite their excellent batting line up



scorpionx said:


> Ok. I am going to watch Sabdhan India now..Bye


Whats that?


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 313/4 (47.0 ov)





CRR 6.65


----------



## American Pakistani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They could do 340...
> 
> India would have a hard time chasing anything over 280-90.



I hope but given their stronger batting I'm nervous. Pakistan lacks in fielding too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Pakistan is in good position to win this final. Good batting.


----------



## Burhan Wani

waz said:


> I hope Pakistan's bowlers are psyching themselves out...


Brother with this total i think our bowler will not perform well due to less pressure.


----------



## ashok321

On Pakistan's massive score, Indians be like:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

utraash said:


> Pakistan has good bowling attack & nevertheless if total is beyond 300 it always becomes difficult to chase irrespective the ground conditions.



Good bowling doesn't compensate for bad fielding.


----------



## Secret Service



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LeGenD

American Pakistani said:


> Anything below 330 is joke for india. 350 will be competitive but seems difficult.


Come on, bro.

Pakistan has played very well so far. I was not expecting this kind of performance but new players have demonstrated great potential.

A big total puts pressure on the chasing team regardless of its capability. We cannot take India lightly though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

scorpionx said:


> Out



Still rate him though, it's his 4th Match and very few hit a Century. Excellently played MashaAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Almost impossible for Pakistan to lose now. 

They will really have to bowl badly to lose this one now.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

secretservice said:


>


Best meme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gayMo

Bye


----------



## Arsalan

Need aboundry in this 48th over
one ball remaining.

Dot ball

two overs remaining. 20 25 runs required. Again, very much possible
Need a couple of six next over now. 
in fact, make it 3!! 

pleaseeee 


Loosing the plot here


----------



## scorpionx

Arsalan said:


> Need to get there.
> 
> 
> na dra bahi
> need around 360
> 3 overs, beed 30 odd runs.Quite possible.
> INFACT, SHOULD GET THEM!!
> 
> Get the score OVER 350 and it will be very difficult for Indian despite their excellent batting line up
> 
> 
> Whats that?


A tv series on real crime events..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

330???


----------



## American Pakistani

LeGenD said:


> Come on, bro.
> 
> Pakistan has played very well so far. I was not expecting this kind of performance but new players have demonstrated great potential.
> 
> A big total puts pressure on the chasing team regardless of its capability. We cannot take India lightly though.



Pakistan need to take 4 indian wickets before 100.


----------



## StraightShooter




----------



## Salza

Just 5 runs of the over ..what the hell...Pakistan 10 runs short already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

50 runs from last 2 overs?
370?


----------



## American Pakistani

Narendra Trump said:


> 330???



315/4 47.3


----------



## scorpionx

Divergent1 said:


> Still rate him though, it's his 4th Match and very few hit a Century. Excellently played MashaAllah.
> View attachment 404539


He was superb. No doubt about that. Respect to his outstanding performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

good over by Kumar


----------



## ashok321

Indians don't know where they are at = befuddled.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876421114787880960


----------



## American Pakistani

Wtf are they doing. Start hitting 6's and 4's now.


----------



## waz

They need big hits now.


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 318/4 (48.0 ov)





CRR 6.62


----------



## American Pakistani

These batsman need to hit now cuz pakistan have wickets.


----------



## waz

Lol it hit the stumps but bails didn't come off.


----------



## halupridol

Just switchd the tv,,,yeh kya ho gaya.
Bowlers toh buri tarah pit gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Bowl hit the Stumps & Bails didn't come down.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Oh GOD whats happening there


----------



## khujliwal

350 will be fun.


----------



## Emmie

Block hole bowling, even singles are not coming in 2nd last over.


----------



## Burhan Wani

\\


Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876421114787880960


This man is too allergic remove his pic now. Ugli face.


----------



## Verve

320


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Free hittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Musafir117

Imad....ye Ko iss ke ilawa koi shot nahi ata?
What a waste of power play.


----------



## utraash

Jonah Arthur said:


> Brother with this total i think our bowler will not perform well due to less pressure.


Nope it's exactly opposite to what you are implying to, today they have cushion if few overs go bad.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Verve said:


> 320


lol


----------



## Secret Service

hafeez got lucky there


----------



## ashok321

Yehi no-ball India ki jaan lega...


----------



## Ashesh

India would be chasing around 335+340.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

again no ballllllll
and free hit 
whats gonna happen


----------



## waz

Big hits are needed lol.


----------



## LURKER

Chutiya gumrah bowls another No


----------



## Verve

Narendra Trump said:


> lol





another No Ball!


----------



## Grevion

Bumraah!!


----------



## Ashesh

khujliwal said:


> No worries mate. I saw those annoying memes by a false flagger. Thought it was you. My fault.



No Problem, Bro.

Bumrah has gone made today. 2nd No Ball in the over.


----------



## Arsalan

Ha haaa
another bo ball
need a six manhoosoooo


----------



## SarthakGanguly

350 seems doable. At least.


----------



## Verve

Arsalan said:


> need a six manhoosoooo


----------



## Arsalan

Last over
need to score 15 20 runs 
a couple of sixes will do nicely.


----------



## Ashesh

ashok321 said:


> Vat lagi India ki...
> 
> Modi ne khana band kiya




Nawaz Corrupt Hai aur Modi Ka Dost!


----------



## Secret Service

big no ball... and 1 run


----------



## Zee-shaun

Its a 50 for Hafeez uncle


----------



## Secret Service

Zee-shaun said:


> Its a 50 for Hafeez uncle


uncle nai Professor


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jonah Arthur said:


> \\
> 
> This man is too allergic remove his pic now. Ugli face.


This guy reminds me of the villain from power puff girls..


----------



## khujliwal

waz said:


> Lol it hit the stumps but bails didn't come off.


Zaid hamid paused the bails with his rouhani remote. Just kidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Zee-shaun said:


> Its a 50 for Hafeez uncle



Bhai, you are late. Aren't you watching live?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

20 runs in last 5 balls?


----------



## Burhan Wani

Tahir Ashrafi said.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876424700850733060


----------



## Salza

Sarfraz should had batted in place of Imad. Pakistan missed the trick here - 10-15 runs short.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Jonah Arthur ganggreen gang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zee-shaun

11 runs


----------



## Grevion

Bumrah was very sloppy with the ball today.


----------



## LeGenD

SIIIX


----------



## Salza

66666


----------



## Grevion

Six!


----------



## utraash

American Pakistani said:


> Good bowling doesn't compensate for bad fielding.


Having big total on board, all will be charged up to defend it by hook & crook. Pakistan has reached at very comfortable situation with this huge total.


----------



## Verve

woho .. 6


----------



## Zee-shaun

Six


----------



## SarthakGanguly

3 more sixes? 3 balls?


----------



## waz

Last ball.


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Jonah Arthur ganggreen gang
> 
> View attachment 404544


 Exactly. Today SP artillery will offer gun salute.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

338


----------



## khujliwal

Well if I was a conspiracy theorist, I would support Amir Sohail's allegations today.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

20-30 runs short

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Nice over Bhuvneshwar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Narendra Trump said:


> 20-30 runs short


Come on, bro.

We have put a great total. We don't see this very often from Pakistani side.


----------



## Emmie

Great bowling by India in last overs, otherwise it would have been 360 Plus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Good show by Pakistan. Appreciate it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

Pakistani bowlers need to be at the peak for this one ... InshaAllah


----------



## Ashesh

339 Runs to Win. Daunting Task Ahead for India. Pakistan Favourites at the moment.

If top three clicks, we can Win this Match. If they fail....


----------



## Aazee

Pakistan has done his best today.


----------



## Arsalan

Should have scored 15 20 more but this still is a mighty inpressive performance by our batting unit

WELLDONE

They have scored much more than India would have expected and that can be very important

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LeGenD

Emmie said:


> Great bowling by India in last overs, otherwise it would have been 360 Plus.


Agreed.


----------



## LURKER

Switch to Hockey


----------



## Secret Service

still a challenging total..


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 338/4 (50.0 ov)





CRR 6.76 

What a great inning.
Thank you guys!


----------



## SarthakGanguly

If Pak bowlers bowl as well as they batted, ...


----------



## Emmie

It's a huge target to chase anyway, it's a final and India is going to chase 339 against a quality bowling lineup.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zibago

I feel we are 20 runs short

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

India have to chase down 339.


----------



## Aazee

My best match ever watching with my besties.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

secretservice said:


> still a challenging total..


Challenging?

Its overkill!

Pakistan will have to work hard to lose now, even if they want to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Sarfraz should had come at the crease in place of Imad. We could had easily crossed 350. You never know how crucial 10-15 runs might be. Nevertheless 338 is great total - Advantage Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

The pitch has nothing to offer for the bowlers. Good opening partnership is the key for India.


----------



## American Pakistani

Need 339 to win. Pakistan still short of 12 runs.


----------



## Aazee

India not going to cross this target.
Allah is with us today.


----------



## Goenitz

*Bhuvneshwar Kumar  means Pakistan can bowl well too*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StraightShooter

Common Bookies you can do it for India


----------



## graphican

Very good total. India will have to bat their EYES off!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khujliwal

Dear mods, 50 overs are complete, now you are requested to ban members with offensive posts on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

ashok321 said:


> ...


@waz Bhai-jan, do you want to take care of this troll or should we start taking care of this guy in our own way?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aazee

I was also hoping round about 360.


----------



## Butchcassidy

Pakistan is all set to win, unless they somehow mess it up


----------



## IceCold

It could had been better but considering its Pakistan so i think the batsman did a fine job. Lets see if the bowlers can reciprocate the same.


----------



## graphican

Narendra Trump said:


> it looks difficult


338. Close enough


----------



## American Pakistani

The pitch is zero for bowlers. Pakistan need to do alot in bowling and fielding.


----------



## Grevion

Arsalan said:


> Should have scored 15 20 more but this still is a mighty inpressive performance by our batting unit
> 
> WELLDONE
> 
> They have scored much more than India would have expected and that can be very important


Hey buddy. An off-topic post but can you please tell me the post count one needs to become a senior member?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Srinivas said:


> The pitch has nothing to offer for the bowlers. Good opening partnership is the key for India.


Bhuvi will not agree with you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## G0dfather

Pakistani bowlers will create havoc.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Catches win matches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

Pakistan will need to work very hard to loose from here .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viny

Pakistan has to do some thing very silly to lose this match.
Awesome batting, maaja aa gaya....
Indian ballers ko taare dikha diye 
Over all very good performance by batting side  
Nothing to lose from here ...already a winner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

This game looks like a real final ....... Pakistan has shown that no one can weigh them less ..... great bounce back guys ... I really rate the spirit of Pakistani players very very high

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

American Pakistani said:


> The pitch is zero for bowlers


Naah. Its good enough if you bowl very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Cha gaye bhai cha gaye
Chap gaya naam janab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

Pakistan needs early wickets.


----------



## Salza

Top 3 Indian wickets will be the key. If Pakistan takes them out cheaply than its all over for India. Anyways India will come hard. A great final match. Pakistan must look for wickets ...cannot contain strong Indian batting line up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

Pakistan has done really well in the department they are NOT very well currently. Bowling is their strong point, so it is game and tourney for Pakistan.


----------



## Burhan Wani

@django @DESERT FIGHTER @Zibago 
Dosto preperations started in KAshmir.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876428015692988416

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Max

be positive and hope for early strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Emmie said:


> It's a huge target to chase anyway, it's a final and India is going to chase 339 against a quality bowling lineup.



300+ scores been chased at this ground. I still believe India can Win this Match. First 3 are the Key to Run Chase & one of them needs to score 150+ score.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aazee

The trophy is our's just waiting for the end.


----------



## xyxmt

Cherokee said:


> Pakistan will need to work very hard to loose from here .



dont dare them


----------



## Srinivas

Narendra Trump said:


> Bhuvi will not agree with you



It is the pakistani game plan to not to go after Bhuvi and there by loose the wickets.


----------



## Stealth

*After Match










Nawaz Sharif (hamare hakomat may chamatkaar huwa hey yeh)
Imran Khan (mainay kaha thana pehlay batting karengay tu jet jayengay)
Zardari (yaar oo walay case de file bandh haina abhe tak ?)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Srinivas said:


> It is the pakistani game plan to not to go after Bhuvi.


no i meant to say that his bowling was good at this pitch if he can bowl well Amir and hassan can do same


----------



## boxer_B

Pakistani batsmen proved cricketers are born, not prepared. You can only increases athleticism and team work through training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

G0dfather said:


> Pakistani bowlers will create havoc.


Especially with this huge total & pressure on Indian batting line up. Let's see, but Pakistan has played good game especially fakhar, showstopper in first inning. I want to see him evolving himself amongst top 10 batsman of world in coming years, he has that temperament.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khujliwal

Ashesh said:


> Some members are allowed to Post shot & Moderators won't take action against them. Just Ignore the Dolt(s).


I was just joking, but two of my posts got deleted just now lol. Doesnt matter.


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

They are 50 more overs left in the play so to predict anything is literally premature 


Srinivas said:


> It is the pakistani game plan to not to go after Bhuvi and there by loose the wickets.


----------



## Farah Sohail

Should have been atleast 350 ... India has an excellent batting line up.. We are 20 runs short which can be crucial..in the end

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Jonah Arthur said:


> @django @DESERT FIGHTER @Zibago
> Dosto preperations started in KAshmir.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876428015692988416


Firecrackers were bursting every time a six was hit in Bhiwandi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

Betting is on fire


----------



## Crixus

Buddy wait for 50 more overs ....  for this poster war 


Narendra Trump said:


>


----------



## Ashesh

Narendra Trump said:


> no i meant to say that his bowling was good at this pitch if he can bowl well Amir and hassan can do same



If Pakistani Batsman can put runs on board, we can chase down this total.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

As i said before .....congrats pakistan for winning the Icc champions trophy 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Stealth said:


> *After Match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Nawaz Sharif (hamare hakomat may chamatkaar huwa hey yeh)*
> *Imran Khan (mainay kaha thana pehlay batting karengay tu jet jayengay)*
> *Zardari (yaar oo walay case de file bandh haina abhe tak ?)*


Imran is true cricket expert. Indian Batting line up very very strong but keep your fingers crossed. Lala if you were in Oval we can get some outstanding pictures. Alas.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Viny said:


> Pakistan has to do some thing very silly to lose this match.
> Awesome batting, maaja aa gaya....
> Indian ballers ko taare dikha diye
> Over all very good performance by batting side
> Nothing to lose from here ...already a winner


It's a game.

Anything can happen.

Pak team has pays not against the opponent but itself.

The bowlers will now have to contain Indian batsmen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

Crixus said:


> This game looks like a real final ....... Pakistan has shown that no one can weigh them less ..... great bounce back guys ... I really rate the spirit of Pakistani players very very high


Like Afridi said write Pakistan off at your own peril 


++++++++_


Viny said:


> Pakistan has to do some thing very silly to lose this match.
> Awesome batting, maaja aa gaya....
> Indian ballers ko taare dikha diye
> Over all very good performance by batting side
> Nothing to lose from here ...already a winner


Jab bhi post kiya bindas post kiya 



SarthakGanguly said:


> Naah. Its good enough if you bowl very well.


Amir and Wasim will create the magic needed here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Imad Wasim is mini Wahab Riaz


----------



## The Eagle

khujliwal said:


> Dear mods, 50 overs are complete, now you are requested to ban members with offensive posts on this thread.



Reporting such posts would be really appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

SarthakGanguly said:


> Firecrackers were bursting every time a six was hit in Bhiwandi


TO bahi why you are not posting videos here?


----------



## Emmie

Ashesh said:


> 300+ scores been chased at this ground. I still believe India can Win this Match. First 3 are the Key to Run Chase & one of them needs to score 150+ score.



Target is absolutely achievable for team like India, I won't be surprised if India win. It's a knockout match, it's the final of an international tournament and it's between India and Pakistan, in short India will have to tackle pressure which is going to speak through loud speakers. Still it's anybody's game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

Our Batting hasn't failed in this Tournament. Hope today isn't the Day!


----------



## 911

75-25 in favor of Pakistan.


secretservice said:


>


Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Pakistan can stop India at 280! Indian batting will be under pressure and Pakistan can knock them off at their fears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ashesh said:


> Our Batting hasn't failed in this Tournament. Hope today isn't the Day!


Everyday ain't Sunday.. 

Would be awesome if 92 repeats itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

The Eagle said:


> Reporting such posts would be really appreciated.


I have reported quite a few... I am still waiting to see them getting banned. There are quite a few religious hatred postings and political posts from our residential india hater @ashok321 . About time for some action.


----------



## Burhan Wani




----------



## khujliwal

The Eagle said:


> Reporting such posts would be really appreciated.


I was just kidding mate. Just trying to stress that nobody works during an indo pak match. Including the mods. Cheers


----------



## Crixus

No one can write off a team which reaches in final  , Pakistan has proved even before finals that they are not minnows or light weights ..... if Indian team has write off them ..they will pay the price dearly ...literally expected such type of final .... 
Anyways thanks Pakistani batsmen for givings us a competitive match 



Zibago said:


> L*ike Afridi said write Pakistan off at your own peril*
> 
> 
> ++++++++_
> 
> Jab bhi post kiya bindas post kiya
> 
> 
> Amir and Wasim will create the magic needed here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Well played Pakistan you have a strong chance to win.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Jonah Arthur said:


> TO bahi why you are not posting videos here?


I can post audio clips but that is difficult to validate.


----------



## Kambojaric

We are 20-30 runs short. Indian bowlers were excellent at the end, just giving singles away. Further this target is perfectly achievable for this strong Indian batting line up, especially considering its a batting pitch. Either way we can expect a good game, rather than a bore one that took place earlier on in the tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khujliwal

Pakistan should try to impose follow on.


----------



## utraash

SarthakGanguly said:


> Firecrackers were bursting every time a six was hit in Bhiwandi


That's y such pockets are called mini Pakistan. Btw my area too has significant Muslim population but they celebrate Indias win every time India win be it hockey or cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Real fun comes when both teams know they can lose the game  


Kambojaric said:


> We are 20-30 runs short. Indian bowlers were excellent at the end, just giving singles away. Further this target is perfectly achievable for this strong Indian batting line up, especially considering its a batting pitch. Either way we can expect a good game, rather than a bore one that took place earlier on in the tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Let me sum things up -- There's nothing in the pitch for the spinners, no help for seamers too, the only thing which will make a difference is the *reverse swing*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fitpOsitive

Never seen Pakistani team playing like this. Very calm.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Had to win from here. Well batted Pakistan.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Yes at least 30 runs short as you could have easily make it hard for Indian batsman but good death bowlings.remember india has 200 in 40 overs in first match and then we all know what happended in last 10.. i dont know why sarfraz sent imad before him..


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Only pakistani bowlers can make us win this match.........otherwise no chance at all!!!!


----------



## fitpOsitive

Narendra Trump said:


>


haha....mama


----------



## Srinivas

Narendra Trump said:


> no i meant to say that his bowling was good at this pitch if he can bowl well Amir and hassan can do same



Aamir is good swing bowler but the pitch is not good for swing bowling. Indian bowlers didn't get any swing. Pakistani bowlers can reverse swing which is advantage for pakistan in the middle overs.


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

Aazee said:


> India not going to cross this target.
> Allah is with us today.


I totally agree! Ball hits the stumps but bales do not fall.. Out on the no ball.... Multiple throw missing the wickets... You folks are having the divine blessing.


----------



## Ashesh

khujliwal said:


> Pakistan should try to impose follow on.



Bhai, We will win the Match & Trophy.


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

Emmie said:


> Let me sum things up -- There's nothing in the pitch for the spinners, no help for seamers too, the only thing which will make a difference is the *reverse swing*.


We all know who invented *reverse swing*


----------



## Soumitra

India needs a 150 run opening partnership


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

When luck is on your side even bails wont fall from stumps.


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

Viny said:


> Pakistan has to do some thing very silly to lose this match.
> Awesome batting, maaja aa gaya....
> Indian ballers ko taare dikha diye
> Over all very good performance by batting side
> Nothing to lose from here ...already a winner


Only thing that can help India is a HUGE downpour happening right now, for the rest of the day !


----------



## The Eagle

RoyalTigerHunter said:


> I have reported quite a few... I am still waiting to see them getting banned. There are quite a few religious hatred postings and political posts from our residential india hater @ashok321 . About time for some action.



Keep reporting. 



khujliwal said:


> I was just kidding mate. Just trying to stress that nobody works during an indo pak match. Including the mods. Cheers



check out thread, then.


----------



## El Sidd

So guys what is the latest score. I saw the latest at 1-0.


----------



## utraash

Emmie said:


> Let me sum things up -- There's nothing in the pitch for the spinners, no help for seamers too, the only thing which will make a difference is the *reverse swing*.


That's why I am saying Pakistan needs to be not less than sucidal to lose this match, they are in very comfortable position. With this huge total they have tilted the outcome of match 65% in their favour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

It's not only Pakistan v India but humbleness v proudness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan need 4 wickets at least before 100 runs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Should have played Faheem Ashraf instead of Shadab Khan. Would have taken the score to at least 360. Think we're still 20-30 runs short. It's 50-50 at the moment.


----------



## 911

El Sidd said:


> So guys what is the latest score. I saw the latest at 1-0.


Hockey? India 3 - 0 Pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musafir117

Emmie said:


> Let me sum things up -- There's nothing in the pitch for the spinners, no help for seamers too, the only thing which will make a difference is the *reverse swing*.


Imad aur shadab Ko open strike de dou
They should drop Imad or Shadab and put Romman Raees Indtead. 
Well, Amir and Junaid first spell is the key of all game and chase 6.78 not easy in first few overs. Let's hope for best it's the first time we depended on bowlers in this tournament instead of batting I hope boys put their full force to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viny

I am expecting a very firing balling start form Pakistan.
Indian strategy of playing of first 10 overs without losing wicket will not work here.
Given that runrate pressure will keep clicking as time bomb. Amir is unseen and will make big holes on the road towards victory.

Indian strong batting line up can crack easily under pressure of this kind. Pakistan + 340 chase + unseen proven ballers + reverse swing effect.

Glad I kept my soda and popcorns at start of game and enjoyed it....rest half mein tension mein woh bhi nahi hajaam ho payega


----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## oOo

Ind 3 - 0 Pak. Hockey semi final.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

The best batting line-up v the strongest bowling assault lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Moonlight said:


> It's not only Pakistan v India but humbleness v proudness.


We are both humble and proud.


----------



## Emmie

RoyalTigerHunter said:


> We all know who invented *reverse swing*



LOL! Only Pakistani bowlers could produce reverse swing in this tournament.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

That moment when Indians say - Pakistan will surely win and Pakistanis say that Pakistan is 30 runs short.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

First 10 over will decide the result. If Pakistan can get early breakthrough it has chance.. Indian batting line o's so strong 338 seems small. Pakistan should have made 360+ but failed due to last 4 over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetray

weak Indian bowling was quite exposed. spinners simply had no idea wat to do.


----------



## American Pakistani

utraash said:


> That's why I am saying Pakistan needs to be not less than sucidal to lose this match, they are in very comfortable position. With this huge total they have tilted the outcome of match 65% in their favour.



We could predict that 65% if it was WestIndies, Bangladesh or NZ on the other side but unfortunately it is india with 7 batsman. IMO it is 40/60 in favor of india. It could be competitive & 50/50 if Pakistan scored 350.


----------



## Moonlight

El Sidd said:


> So guys what is the latest score. I saw the latest at 1-0.



339 target to India


----------



## El Sidd

911 said:


> Hockey? India 3 - 0 Pakistan .



Back to the 90s i go


----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## Moonlight

Grevion said:


> We are both humble and proud.



Phew. Kidding? Your Celebes even don't know the manners of expressing their feelings on social media.


----------



## Viny

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It's a game.
> 
> Anything can happen.
> 
> Pak team has pays not against the opponent but itself.
> 
> The bowlers will now have to contain Indian batsmen.




Aaj to haad ho gayi, humein aapki team per bharosa hai ...per aapko nahi ...sayad mauka mauka ka ghera assar pada hai aape


----------



## El Sidd

Moonlight said:


> 339 target to India



Anrez lagaan le gaya cricket de gaya lol.

Inshallah will win


----------



## H!TchHiker

Considering indian batting ..and pitch this score is not so difficult ...Good bowling is needed here to put a tough fight


----------



## utraash

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Yes at least 30 runs short as you could have easily make it hard for Indian batsman but good death bowlings.remember india has 200 in 40 overs in first match and then we all know what happended in last 10.. i dont know why sarfraz sent imad before him..


Pakistan doesn't need to feel panicked even India play some good cricket in first 25 overs, this match will be fought till last ball if India will be able to play extremely well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

We are winning in hockey.


----------



## Musafir117

Btw India successfully chased over than 330 six time in 50 overs


----------



## Major Sam

StraightShooter said:


> Betting is on fire
> 
> View attachment 404550


Can you explain how it works

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Off Topic: _India vs Pakistan, FIH Hockey World League Semifinal, live score: IND 3 PAK 0_

Hope Indian Cricket Teams Repeats above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

El Sidd said:


> Anrez lagaan le gaya cricket de gaya lol.
> 
> Inshallah will win



I'm already thinking all the possible ways to celebrate the victory.  InshAllah.


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

SarthakGanguly said:


> That moment when Indians say - Pakistan will surely win and Pakistanis say that Pakistan is 30 runs short.


We both have a lot of faith in our respective teams.... In every sense


----------



## American Pakistani

SarthakGanguly said:


> Naah. Its good enough if you bowl very well.



Not very well but exceptionally well. Pakistani fielding is a mess too.


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Grevion

Moonlight said:


> Phew. Kidding? Your Celebes even don't know the manners of expressing their feelings on social media.


Except a few most of them are pretty humble both on and off the field.


----------



## Ashesh

@SarthakGanguly In Baramulla real firing is going on. :shocked:


----------



## utraash

American Pakistani said:


> We could predict that 65% if it was WestIndies, Bangladesh or NZ on the other side but unfortunately it is india with 7 batsman. IMO it is 40/60 in favor of india. It could be competitive & 50/50 if Pakistan scored 350.


No it is 65% in favour of Pakistan, see this total yaar. This doesn't happen often to beat any side which scores beyond 330.


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

In first 10 overs the game will clear who will win... the test of Pakistani bowlers starts now....


----------



## Reichsmarschall

outtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Syed Ali Gillani ke Eilaan hein hum.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876434699606007809

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

ouuttttt


----------



## Emmie

Wow! That was an awesome ball!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Moonlight said:


> I'm already thinking all the possible ways to celebrate the victory.  InshAllah.



Don't know. But here is like " eat as like no tomorrow in iftar " and i said " eat before India comes to bat, will digest fast".
Got some weird looks back.
I may not have the most loving family lol


----------



## Ashesh

Rohit Gone!


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Boysss are playing really welll

I am gonna die Oh GoD


----------



## Nabil365

Narendra Trump said:


> outtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


Whose out?


----------



## Burhan Wani

Ashesh said:


> @SarthakGanguly In Baramulla real firing is going on. :shocked:


May be gun salute by freedom fighters?


----------



## Zibago

SarthakGanguly said:


> That moment when Indians say - Pakistan will surely win and Pakistanis say that Pakistan is 30 runs short.


Pratibandi ko halka lena ahankar hy aur ahankar manushey ka sarvanashkarta hy


Oouttttt


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H!TchHiker

wao run machine is gone...good start by amir


----------



## Secret Service

KOHLI KO OUT KAR DU BAS... baqi khair hai


----------



## Musafir117

Jiye Aamir Cha geya


----------



## Reichsmarschall

I can't control my emotion


----------



## Salza

Take that ..,...Aamir Aamir Aamir!


----------



## LeGenD

Nabil365 said:


> Whose out?


Rohit


----------



## Max

Be positive and wait for another strike.


----------



## Moonlight

This out. Love love love.


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

utraash said:


> No it is 65% in favour of Pakistan, see this total yaar. This doesn't happen often to beat any side which scores beyond 330.


indian team has good batsman if they stayed on pitch can win the match... 338 score before indian team is nothing if their few batsman work out.... yes


----------



## waz

Folks keep the political posts out please. It has been a good atmosphere so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

ashok321 said:


> Dekho India ki



Hahaha...where did you find this gem.


----------



## Secret Service

H!TchHiker said:


> wao run machine is gone...good start by amir


AMir is an ordinary bowler .. he used to say


----------



## Musafir117

What he said to Sharma? I know I know


----------



## American Pakistani

utraash said:


> No it is 65% in favour of Pakistan, see this total yaar. This doesn't happen often to beat any side which scores beyond 330.



Total is nothing, just look at the pitch. It's becoming more and more batsman friendly.


----------



## ashok321

Bhai meri M Amir wali post dundho...maine kaha tha na ye vat lagayega India ki


----------



## jetray

rohit goes back to continue his lunch.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Moonlight said:


> This out. Love love love.


Another out?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Zibago said:


> Pratibandi ko halka lena ahankar hy aur ahankar manushey ka sarvanashkarta hy
> 
> 
> Oouttttt


Nobody took anybody lightly.


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

0-1 a great... congratz pak


----------



## Grevion

Rohit Sharma.


----------



## StraightShooter




----------



## Musafir117

oops kohlia you got a chance


----------



## Zee-shaun

Wicket!!! What a dream start! 

*RG Sharma lbw b Mohammad Amir 0 (3b 0x4 0x6) SR: 0.00*


----------



## Salza

Just need to get Kohli early and that's it.


----------



## American Pakistani

Kohli, yuvraj and Dhoni are dangerous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viny

I said it about Amir 
First over casualty 
Looks like Indian TV Sets sales will go high before GST

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Kholi needs to Bat 50 Overs & other batters needs to Support him. Else...


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Troll Cricket admin has gone dead


----------



## CriticalThinker02

A couple of more wickets early and it's all over for India.


----------



## utraash

Azeem_Ahmed said:


> indian team has good batsman if they stayed on pitch can win the match... 338 score before indian team is nothing if their few batsman work out.... yes


Buddy pressure started rolling down its victim, Rohit gone. This total has a huge psychological pressure even one playing exceptionally well.


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 338/4 (50 ov)







INDIA 2/1 (1.0 ov)
CRR 2.00 RRR 6.87
India require another 337 runs with 9 wickets and 49.0 overs remaining


----------



## SarthakGanguly




----------



## Viny

You get Kohli and game is yours, rest will not be able to pull the pressure....if it was under 300 rest would have done the job. But not this one


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

Green Arrow said:


> View attachment 404555


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

utraash said:


> Pakistan doesn't need to feel panicked even India play some good cricket in first 25 overs, this match will be fought till last ball if India will be able to play extremely well.


pakistan has no need going in panick... one is out and that pressure mounted on the opponent team.... if in first ten overs few players are made out then the win is of Pak.....


----------



## LeGenD

Grevion said:


> Rohit Sharma.


Yey bat hum ko dey dey thakur :p


----------



## waz

I love being on PDF when all this is going on, just adds to the whole excitement. I'd like to thank both Pakistani and Indian posters for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

Zee-shaun said:


> PAK 338/4 (50 ov)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIA 2/1 (1.0 ov)
> CRR 2.00 RRR 6.87
> India require another 337 runs with 9 wickets and 49.0 overs remaining



Pakistan need wickets of kohli, yuvraj and Dhoni ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

RoyalTigerHunter said:


> We both have a lot of faith in our respective teams.... In every sense


I don't have faith in any team.

Players play. They do their job. I do mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viny

Dhavan to crack next


----------



## El Sidd

waz said:


> Folks keep the political posts out please. It has been a good atmosphere so far.



Dude you are such an elitist. What have you against Aamir Sohail?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

utraash said:


> Buddy pressure started rolling down its victim, Rohit gone. This total has a huge psychological pressure even one playing exceptionally well.



You got yuvraj, kohli and dhoni. They are very dangerous.


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876435675133779968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

SarthakGanguly said:


> Nobody took anybody lightly.


Thats why we are saying we are 20-30 runs short India has a strong batting side making a reachable target for them makes it difficult for us


----------



## utraash

American Pakistani said:


> Total is nothing, just look at the pitch. It's becoming more and more batsman friendly.


Bhai one has to play exceptionally well to change the game in the favour of India.


----------



## Emmie

Take Kohli out and game is all yours Sarfraz.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

Viny said:


> I said it about Amir
> First over casualty
> Looks like Indian TV Sets sales will go high before GST



Went to Electronics Shop, no discount on TV's


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan need kohli wicket ASAP.


----------



## Salza

Junaid has bowled against Kohli with success. Lets see he can replicate his performance against him or not.


----------



## shining eyes

We only need a wicket of Kohli!

Rest will submit!


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Viny said:


> You get Kohli and game is yours, rest will not be able to pull the pressure....if it was under 300 rest would have done the job. But not this one


let kohli play till the last... pak should win this match when kohli is even on the pitch.... yes


----------



## Reichsmarschall

StraightShooter said:


> View attachment 404556


can you please expain how these things work??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

SarthakGanguly said:


> I don't have faith in any team.
> 
> Players play. They do their job. I do mine.


Tadasthu


----------



## EXPERIMENT

waz said:


> The best batting line-up v the strongest bowling assault lol.



Waz I have always respected you on this forum. When it comes to this match. Man I am pissed off.. Ha Ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Kholi dropped


----------



## recon scout

scary


----------



## Zibago

Amir and Junaid are 4g zamaney kay Waqar and Wasim  no ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThinker02

It's a mountain to climb for India even if kholi stays.


----------



## LeGenD

Oh God


----------



## waz

Lol Pakistani fielding in play. Legendary hahahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Good bowling Aamir


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

outtttt


----------



## The Eagle

That's I like it.


----------



## recon scout

khallas


----------



## Zibago

dropped :-// 
out yes


----------



## Grevion

Kholi out


----------



## shining eyes

PAK WON!!


----------



## H!TchHiker

lol....we might have lost the match......


----------



## Reichsmarschall

kohliiiiiiiiiiiiii gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Azeem_Ahmed said:


> pakistan has no need going in panick... one is out and that pressure mounted on the opponent team.... if in first ten overs few players are made out then the win is of Pak.....


Wickets might not fall at your desire rate, if we play well till 40 overs, this match will be played till last ball with this huge total. Second wicket down.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Zibago said:


> Tadasthu


Tathastu


----------



## Ashesh

Kohil Gone!


----------



## Emmie

OMG what's going on at oval? LOL!


----------



## LeGenD

Kohli gone hahaha


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Kohli must be taken out.


----------



## H!TchHiker

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Salza

Goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee this time Kohli


----------



## litman

kohli gone


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Kohli gya!! Ab kon bnaayega runs??


----------



## Max

be positive and wait for 3rd strike.


----------



## Zee-shaun

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan need wickets of kohli, yuvraj and Dhoni ASAP.



We'll get them inshallah!


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

kholi gone... ab tera kiya hoga kaliya


----------



## Moonlight

Kholi in your face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Kholi gone, match over


----------



## Shiji

India playing the way Pakistan normally plays. 
WTF?


----------



## Musafir117

F
F
F
F
F
And he gone oh my God


----------



## Reichsmarschall

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Kohli must be taken out.


hes gone


----------



## jetray

anushka was dancing with sharukh so kohli goes back.


----------



## Musafir117

Emmie said:


> Take Kohli out and game is all yours Sarfraz.


Sweets for you Bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Indian still has men who can win it. Calm down folks. Singh is in now....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

oh God Amir is savage


----------



## Hyde

@ Indian Friends

Score kya huwa hai zara batana please

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

Yuvraj and Dhoni are remaining. They are hitters.


----------



## Musafir117

Aaaaaaaaaaamir


----------



## Salza

Whaaat a bowling by Amir......Damn you


----------



## Chak Bamu

Massive Congrats to Amir. He is bowling magic.


----------



## Secret Service

kholi gone...........................yesssssssssssssssssssssssss

weldone Amir


----------



## Kambojaric

Amazing bowling. Well done!


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Ouuuuuuuuut


----------



## Zee-shaun

Omg Amir, you beauty!! 

*V Kohli c Shadab Khan b Mohammad Amir 5 (9b 0x4 0x6) SR: 55.55 *


----------



## American Pakistani

Love you Aamir.


----------



## Evil Flare

live stream link??????


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Big break threw for Pakistan


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Pakistan can fold India within 150.


----------



## Chhatrapati

There goes the cup!


----------



## xyxmt

Who's next?

One Indian poster said the other day Aamir is over rated.


----------



## The Eagle

Either its in the ground or at PDF, loves the crowd from both sides.

@WAJsal @anant_s 

That's what I have been saying about Aamir...... Just need a shot... Even Azhar dropped Kohli but Aamir reclaimed his trophy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## utraash

Pakistan is winner. Congrats Pakistan.


----------



## Musafir117

Zaki said:


> @ Indian Friends
> 
> Score kya huwa hai zara batana please


Aaj aap bhi trolling ke mood mein
Ok I will tell you 6/2 in 4 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

60% have won by Pakistan.


----------



## Ashesh

Match is 99% in favour of Pakistan. Fielding first was Blunder.


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Waqas said:


> It's a mountain to climb for India even if kholi stays.


game cleared in just few overs.... a dumb person can also who will win the match....


----------



## khujliwal

Grevion said:


> Kholi dropped





Waqas said:


> It's a mountain to climb for India even if kholi stays.



Guys can you spell Kohli correctly before I start spelling Fakhar as .... you know what I mean.


----------



## ejaz007

India in trouble.


----------



## monitor

2 gone for 6 run Pakistan on way to one of their famous victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Dhoni to come still.


----------



## Moonlight

Jonah Arthur said:


> Another out?



2 out


----------



## Reichsmarschall

INS Kholi and INS Sharma sunk by PNS Amir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

choosing first fielding drown to india


----------



## 911

Well deserved win Pakistan . Cheers


----------



## graphican

India has lost two of its prime batsmen under 3 overs!

Mohammad Aamir has done the magic!


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

khujliwal said:


> Guys can you spell Kohli correctly before I start spelling Fakhar as .... you know what I mean.



It's auto spell sometimes. The words are saved.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Moonlight said:


> 2 out


Great yaar.


----------



## Evil Flare

Livetream????????????????


----------



## American Pakistani

graphican said:


> India has lost two of its prime batsmen under 3 overs!
> 
> Mohammad Aamir has done the magic!



Pakistan need Yuvraj and Dhoni wicket ASAP.


----------



## Moonlight

I scarified my sleep, worth it.


----------



## StraightShooter

Narendra Trump said:


> can you please expain how these things work??



There are different types of bets that one can place like how many runs would India make in 10 or 20 or 30 over etc

There are odds for each bet. For example they may offer for each dollar one bets they would pay 1.5 times if you win the bet. You also see how much money has already been in the pool.







https://www.betfair.com/exchange/plus/cricket/market/1.132197187


----------



## Aazee

Pakistan....... No words about today match left


----------



## Ashesh

waz said:


> Dhoni to come still.



Match is yours now. Rest of the batsmen aren't capable to chase 338.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 338/4 (50 ov)







INDIA 7/2 (3.0 ov)
CRR 2.33 RRR 7.06
India require another 332 runs with 8 wickets and 47.0 overs remaining


----------



## Moonlight

Jonah Arthur said:


> Great yaar.



Yesssss. :d


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Ashesh said:


> Match is 99% in favour of Pakistan. Fielding first was Blunder.


Not 99%‰./ . India still in the game


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

70% chance of Pakistan winning now.


----------



## jarves

Congratulations to all Pakistani members.Well deserved victory.


----------



## Evil Flare

livestream link????


----------



## Viny

Phele batting ab balling ...going going pakistan 
Aaj dinner jaldi hi ho jayega


----------



## Burhan Wani

Moonlight said:


> Yesssss. :d


Azhar dropped first and caught by Shadab after it.


----------



## StraightShooter

Major Sam said:


> Can you explain how it works



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paki...ions-trophy-final.501910/page-96#post-9584263


----------



## American Pakistani

Ashesh said:


> Match is yours now. Rest of the batsmen aren't capable to chase 338.



Dhoni has won you matches. Yuvraj is hitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

See what was my prediction:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paki...ions-trophy-final.501910/page-48#post-9583348

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Calm down folks there is no victory yet......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHD

Rani to Pappa ki


----------



## baajey

Congrats Pakistan.


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

utraash said:


> Wickets might not fall at your desire rate, if we play well till 40 overs, this match will be played till last ball with this huge total. Second wicket down.


after fall of second wicket has made the decision in favor of pak.... 99% win goes to pak


----------



## xyxmt

khujliwal said:


> Guys can you spell Kohli correctly before I start spelling Fakhar as .... you know what I mean.



how do you spell it, Kholi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Just need to get Dhawan out and that's it.


----------



## khujliwal

American Pakistani said:


> It's auto spell sometimes. The words are saved.


No harm in some masti bhai.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876439274845077504


----------



## Chhatrapati

waz said:


> Calm down folks there is no victory yet......


Almost done, great bowling. In line and good length. Batters troubling. What worse it can get for India. I say it's a done deal.


----------



## gowthamraj

No hope now


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

no one will stay at pitch...


----------



## scionoftheindus

India has produced only flat track bullies..only rahul dravid was an exception..the ball moved a bit and their real tslent came out...kohli has always been poor against moving ball..he struggled against anderson the last time india played in england..all is centuries were in india, srilanka ,australia, west india where there is no seam or swing..useless fellow


----------



## Burhan Wani

SarthakGanguly said:


> Pakistan can fold India within 150.


Allah please listen to our Mazloom Kashmiri Pandit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

American Pakistani said:


> Dhoni has won you matches. Yuvraj is hitter.



They are past there Prime. The batsmen who could have Won match for India Kholi & Rohit are backed in Pavilion, another one 'Rahane' Not Playing.

Indian batting is not good at it used to be.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Maiden over by Junaid


----------



## Arsalan

YESSSSSSSSSS

GO PAKISTAN!!


----------



## ashok321

Mera havan fail ho gaya rey...

Meri agarbatiyan gul


----------



## WebMaster

gowthamraj said:


> No hope now



Greatest batting line up. Have some hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Do any one know what will be pakistan's position in ICC rankings if we win this match??
@waz @WAJsal @Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

Kohli gone and look at the odds now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

cornered tigers fight back 
2011 ki yaad a gayi :-(


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ashesh

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Not 99%‰./ . India still in the game



I don't think so. Have already turned off my TV and about to log out from PDF too.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Narendra Trump said:


> INS Kholi and INS Sharma sunk by PNS Amir


After surgical strike by SSGN through PNS Fakhar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Indians are bouncing back


----------



## El Sidd

Plenty of matrix fans are literally fizzing themselves. 

They will take this match as definite proof. Don't troll them like that IcC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Ashesh said:


> They are past there Prime. The batsmen who could have Won match for India Kholi & Rohit are backed in Pavilion, another one 'Rahane' Not Playing.
> 
> Indian batting is not good at it used to be.



Lol, you have no clue what you are talking about. India is known for playing with 7 batsman and the pitch in Oval is batsman heaven. India still have 5 more strong batsman. If Pakistan can score with only 2 strong batsman then india sure can. Yuvraj and Dhoni are still there to pressure the opponents.


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

WebMaster said:


> Greatest batting line up. Have some hope.


this is off topic but i was curious that why is my messages counter stuck at 23 posts.


----------



## khujliwal

Bumrah's prayers have been answered, aaj to batting milegi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

SOUTHie said:


> Almost done, great bowling. In line and good length. Batters troubling. What worse it can get for India. I say it's a done deal.


Its cricket
its not over till the last bowl is bowled. We of all people should know it
We are doing all the right things today and InshAllah will win but lets not do the same boasting thing that may drop india face down in mud. Lets just not do it people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nabil365

Pakistan still have poor fielding.


----------



## singlefighter

xyxmt said:


> how do you spell it, Kholi?


Hahahahahhaha aj tu waqai uski khul gai kholi ki


----------



## Divergent

Momina, Asim Jofa, Zaid Ali, Amir Khan, Faryal (his Wife) are ALL in London Oval Stadium supporting Pakistan!

Oh and bye bye Kohli.


----------



## CHD

Narendra Trump said:


> Do any one know what will be pakistan's position in ICC rankings if we win this match??
> @waz @WAJsal @Arsalan


6th


----------



## ashok321

What will be the Indian's excuse of losing this to Pakistan?

Ye ye tha...wo nahi tha...humne aisa karna tha...taisa kar diya....etc etc


----------



## waz

Some good boundaries by India now.


----------



## American Pakistani

Jonah Arthur said:


> Allah please listen to our Mazloom Kashmiri Pandit.



Lol

Ameen to that.


----------



## Ashesh

American Pakistani said:


> Lol, you have no clue what you are talking about. India is known for playing with 7 batsman and the pitch in Oval is batsman heaven. India still have 5 more strong batsman. If Pakistan can score with only 2 strong batsman then india sure can. Yuvraj and Dhoni are still there to pressure the opponents.



Bro, I know what I am talking. That is why I have been stressing that our batting is not GOOD, Team selection is not correct & made mistake by bowling first.

Logging out. Your Team Played better Cricket Today & deserves to Win!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Fielding is crap.


----------



## scorpionx

Aur koi savdhaan India dekh Raha hai kya?


----------



## waz

American Pakistani said:


> Fielding is crap.



Lol what's new about that bro. Pakistan too much halwa fielding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

waz said:


> Some good boundaries by India now.



A drop in the ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Yuvraj not looking good at the moment, Pakistan must pick him up early until he settles down.


----------



## Ashesh

scorpionx said:


> Aur koi savdhaan India dekh Raha hai kya?



Hockey! Phir Dil Do Hockey Ko!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Yuvraj and Dhoni hmmmm. Quite capable of banging 200 plus.


----------



## ashok321

waz said:


> Yuvraj and Dhoni hmmmm. Quite capable of banging 200 plus.



Yuvraj is fluke.


----------



## scionoftheindus

American Pakistani said:


> Dhoni has won you matches. Yuvraj is hitter.


They are well past their prime..only a miracle can save india now....looking at the way luck has been going paks way today, it looks pak will win the trophy...fate is on their side


----------



## waz

ashok321 said:


> Yuvraj is fluke.



No yaar. He's skilled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

Indian players can switch to hockey.
India is leading with 4-0.


----------



## Stealth

*Hindustan may Father's day joosh-o-karoosh say manaya ja raha hey ... daekh tu rahay hongay*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

If you know what i mean

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## H!TchHiker

Yuvraj and Dhoni is the key ...They can turn the match


----------



## gowthamraj

No hope now


----------



## American Pakistani

Ashesh said:


> Bro, I know what I am talking. That is why I have been stressing that our batting is not GOOD, Team selection is not correct & made mistake by bowling first.
> 
> Logging out. Your Team Played better Cricket Today & deserves to Win!



You can tune into any nations TV and they will tell you india batting is superb. ICC top 10 ranking have 3 indian batsman and no Pakistani bowler.

Btw good cricket after years, finally. The best team will win but good cricket until now.


----------



## waz

H!TchHiker said:


> Yuvraj and Dhoni is the key ...They can turn the match



I agree there's no point speculating until they leave.


----------



## Zee-shaun

A maiden over by Amir


----------



## ashok321

waz said:


> No yaar. He's skilled.



You will realize this within minutes...


----------



## waz

ashok321 said:


> You will realize this within minutes...



He's still there bhai.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

waz said:


> Yuvraj and Dhoni hmmmm. Quite capable of banging 200 plus.


their wickets belong to generator


----------



## ashok321

Narendra Trump said:


> If you know what i mean



Kahan kahan se lato ho bhai....

Arey?
Foto tau mohtarma ki hai...kiya hai baba


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Two 4's back to back


----------



## Divergent

Boys please don't screw it up now - keep it steady and focus! InShaAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Yuvraj and dhawan are cruising.

Need wickets here.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ashok321 said:


> Kahan kahan se lato ho bhai....
> 
> Arey?
> Foto tau mohtarma ki hai...kiya hai baba


mohtarma bht manhoos hai jis js k sath selfie li hai uski team harri hai or player zero p out hwa ha


----------



## waz

American Pakistani said:


> Yuvraj and dhawan are cruising.
> 
> Need wickets here.



Just like we said...


----------



## ashok321

waz said:


> He's still there bhai.



Khali wali!


----------



## StraightShooter

I am putting my faith on the bookies . They are better than the India team.


----------



## CriticalThinker02

That dhavan guy is playing good right now.


----------



## H!TchHiker

waz said:


> I agree there's no point speculating until they leave.


Yes ..Indeed ...India has long batting one good partnership will change the scenario..Dhawan , youvraj and dhoni india is quite capable of handling the loss of two wickets..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scionoftheindus

Why is yuvraj given a chance..there are many more good cricketers..he hasnt even performed well in ipl..what made selectors select him


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Viny said:


> Aaj to haad ho gayi, humein aapki team per bharosa hai ...per aapko nahi ...sayad mauka mauka ka ghera assar pada hai aape


Bhai... mauka mauka kartay.. sharma aur kohli ki lay li.


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

6-0 for India


----------



## neem456

H!TchHiker said:


> Yuvraj and Dhoni is the key ...They can turn the match


Nopes, they are not magicians.
You can get out yours crackers .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

After taking kohli's wicket , amir is looking overconfident which is not good , be must keep himself like he was at the starting. India has a strong batting lineup. Dhoni is a mess creater


----------



## Reichsmarschall

one more goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## waz

Wow just Aamir.....


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Amir strikes again


----------



## Max

be positive and wait for 4th strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Dhawan out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaanbaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Aamir 3 for 16, India 33 for 3

who is next


----------



## Musafir117

That's the wicked we needed 
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Baap ka ek or waar dhawan is done


----------



## StraightShooter

Good news. Odds are going up for India. Looks like Bookies will do it.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Dhavan gone :

*S Dhawan c †Sarfraz Ahmed b Mohammad Amir 21 (22b 4x4 0x6) SR: 95.45*


----------



## litman

i fell in sajda.. thank you Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

3 out.


----------



## Kambojaric

Go Amir!!! We want to see you take 5 today!


----------



## Super Falcon

litman said:


> i fell in sajda.. thank you Allah


Me too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scionoftheindus

This match also exposed how bad a captainkohli is...bowling ashwin for 10 overd...didnt bring kedar jadav until 38 over...choosing fielding after winning the toss in such a pressure match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

India waloo kga bhag Gaye saloon


----------



## HttpError

GONE DHAWAAAN, AMIR YOU BEAUTY MUAH


----------



## graphican

3rd Indian gone!

Mohammad Aamir, the magic goes on!


----------



## StraightShooter

Amount crossed 80 Million USD . Wow...Some is getting rich here.


----------



## khujliwal

Guyz if the crackers are few years old - couple of hours in sunlight is fine.
But if they are more than a decade old - roast them on low heat for 10 mins before using.


----------



## Moonlight

Amir the beauty.


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

1st goal for pakistan


----------



## Super Falcon

scionoftheindus said:


> This match also exposed how bad a captainkohli is...bowling ashwin for 10 overd...didnt bring kedar jadav until 38 over...choosing fielding after winning the toss in such a pressure match


Kholi is good batsman India shown him as invincible which back fire


----------



## HttpError

StraightShooter said:


> Good news. Odds are going up for India. Looks like Bookies will do it.
> 
> View attachment 404564



At this rate you guys may out rank Bitcoins

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Giving Yuvraj easy hits now. Get the spinners out of there.


----------



## halupridol

3 wickets down 
Batting crumbled under pressure.
Acha hua aaj mene match nahi dekha


----------



## jetray

StraightShooter said:


> Amount crossed 80 Million USD . Wow...Some is getting rich here.
> 
> View attachment 404565


which is this site?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

India ki halat


----------



## waz

14 from one over come on....


----------



## Moonlight

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876444164803768320

Love it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

7th goal for india


----------



## Major Sam

StraightShooter said:


> Good news. Odds are going up for India. Looks like Bookies will do it.
> 
> View attachment 404564



Wat us back in lay all how about the dollars? it mean less dollars for india and more for pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

jetray said:


> which is this site?



https://www.betfair.com/exchange/plus/cricket/market/1.132197187


----------



## Moonlight

waz said:


> 14 from one over come on....



Spinner on Yuvraj seriously. :/ it wasn't a good decision

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 338/4 (50 ov)







INDIA 47/3 (10.0 ov)
CRR 4.70 RRR 7.30
India require another 292 runs with 7 wickets and 40.0 overs remaining


----------



## singlefighter

khujliwal said:


> Guyz if the crackers are few years old - couple of hours in sunlight is fine.
> But if they are more than a decade old - roast them on low heat for 10 mins before using.


All we used after afridi sixes against ashwin in asia cup2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

waz said:


> 14 from one over come on....



Abhi Delhi dur hai baba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Wow Pakistani bowlers are really firing good going guys 3 weights down , I think they have to bring Kedar Jadhav before Dhoni


----------



## Musafir117

Fielders taking match so easy, and please change Hafeez


----------



## Hulk

Crixus said:


> No one can write off a team which reaches in final  , Pakistan has proved even before finals that they are not minnows or light weights ..... if Indian team has write off them ..they will pay the price dearly ...literally expected such type of final ....
> Anyways thanks Pakistani batsmen for givings us a competitive match[/QUOT





Waqas said:


> Dhawan out


Pakistan is winning. Indians really behaved badly thrashing Pakistan when they are worthy opponents. This arrogance is what I hate. I got nervous before the match because we were behaving really badly on twitter and web. I believe in Karma. I had the sense we are losing this game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Still match is on .... lets see how it turn up ...both Dhoni and Y. Singh are experienced bats men and very well aware of such situations , but you are right arrogance is bad 


Hulk said:


> Pakistan is winning. Indians really behaved badly thrashing Pakistan when they are worthy opponents. This arrogance is what I hate. I got nervous before the match because we were behaving really badly on twitter and web. I believe in Karma. I had the sense we are losing this game.


----------



## Emmie

MSD not willing to bat any offside ball.


----------



## Crixus

MSD is a player of last 15 hours ..its too early for him 


Emmie said:


> MSD not willing to bat any offside ball.


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zee-shaun

2nd maiden over by Amir.


----------



## Emmie

Crixus said:


> MSD is a player of last 15 hours ..its too early for him



He's a class act anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Both dangerous hitter cruising. Thanks to Pakistani fielding.

Yuvraj already hit 4 4's.


----------



## terry5

Need to get a paa ji out 
Yuvraj preferably
Well well played Pakistan


----------



## khujliwal

50 for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Tag me when these dangerous couple are taken out.


----------



## Crixus

Players like him are rare and gains respect even from opponents ..cool and clam and do their work and go back home , Kohli may be a good bats man but he has a long way to be a good captain like MSD , after Steve Waugh and Imran Khan I like only Kohli.... and believe me Pakistan has literally over classed India .


Emmie said:


> He's a class act anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Rameez raja seems upset when Pakistans doing well and jumping up when India plays well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Johny D

So bookies are going to make thousands of crores tonight! 

Pak bowlers bowled so well...


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ashok321 said:


> India ki halat


ye wla Zyada acha hai

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872905266584584192

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Erroroverload

out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## waz

OMG!!!!!


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Yuvraj gone!


----------



## Verve

YEAH!!!


----------



## litman

love u almighty ALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H!TchHiker

Yuvrrrrrraj gone.....kya baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat hay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThinker02

lol what a way for yuvraj to go


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Z4ZOHAIB said:


> out


Kaun ura?


----------



## Hulk

ashok321 said:


>


His tweet was very chu***matic. Disgusting you can tweet like that level of nonsense when you are a celebrity. I am disliking the growing arrogance in us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Out by Shadab bye bye Yuv


----------



## Darth Vader

54 4


----------



## graphican

4th Indian kissed the dust. 

Game is on!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

@Indian friends

Bhai score to bata dain?

Thank you


Evil Flare said:


> live stream link??????


http://cdn4.crichd.info/sky-sports-2-live-streaming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA


OK


----------



## litman

DHONI GONE


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sehwag,rishi kapoor and others being trolled like hell..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

out out out out omg


----------



## ejaz007

54-5
Dhoni gone


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Dhoni GOne


----------



## Verve

YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH ....


----------



## waz

Dhoni the danger man gone as well.


----------



## CriticalThinker02

OUT another one wow India won't even reach 100 at this rate...


----------



## Musafir117

100 all out?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

5 out


----------



## Hulk

Hope we do not lose with like 200 runs. People should realize that in a chase things can suddenly look so one sided. More than match I worry about our behavior.


----------



## Darth Vader

out


----------



## IceCold

Indian skipper is gone. Well done terrorist in green as said by Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mauka mauka .. 

@Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Whirling_dervesh

Boooo Dhoni gone


----------



## Moonlight

WHAT A CATCH. HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

5th Indian Down!

Game is on!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khujliwal

American Pakistani said:


> Tag me when these dangerous couple are taken out.


They are gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThinker02

graphican said:


> Now ask Indians another time, who's the father!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scionoftheindus

HttpError said:


> Come on Pakistan, you can do it. Do it for the oppressed people of Indian Occupied Kashmir.


Everyone forgets this match after a couple of days...anyway enjoy the moment


----------



## jetray

idiot kohli leads India to defeat.


----------



## Musafir117

haha haha yes yes
100 all out program switch on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

@ashok321 

Bhai score kya huwa hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StraightShooter

Major Sam said:


> Wat us back in lay all how about the dollars? it mean less dollars for india and more for pakistan?




In Lay all you are not betting for an outcome but against an outcome. For example if the odd is 1.5 for India and you bet $10 dollars

If the India wins you win $10 
If India Ties you win $10
If India loses you lose $15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Pakistan should enforce follow on

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

Indian batting is going to create world record in ICC tournament INSHAHALLAH

where are Indians who say Pak can't win in ICC tournament 

Final ma Indians ki top class besti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

54/5! What a game! What a game Pakistan has put together!


----------



## Kambojaric

Game over. Pakistani bowling was too good at the end.


----------



## Verve

graphican said:


> Game is on!!!



On or gone?


----------



## Kabira

told you Pakistan will demolish India in final.

54/5

India has never done well against Pak in finals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CriticalThinker02

graphican said:


> 5th Indian Down!
> 
> Game is on!!!



game is over


----------



## StraightShooter

Looks at the odds now


----------



## Zee-shaun

Bye bye Yuvraj and Dhoni 

*Yuvraj Singh lbw b Shadab Khan 22 (31b 4x4 0x6) SR: 70.96*
*MS Dhoni c Imad Wasim b Hasan Ali 4 (16b 0x4 0x6) SR: 25.00

*


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Indians hard to find anywhere in the world today 
Baap Kaun hay ab bolo Salo


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Overachivement .... had no expectation from the squad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

How to celebrate people????


Toot gya na garoor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Remember : Pakistan Cricket Team is most unpredictable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Need carnage in cricket ground... get all Indians out under 100!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

When Indians win the toss and let Pakistan bat , you know they don't want to win today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

No offence intented to sane indians but this is for those indians who were posting baap Baap hta ha memes since last two weeks

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nanga Tarzan

Matches like these raise the ghost of match fixing


----------



## Burhan Wani

@DESERT FIGHTER @Moonlight @Zibago @waz 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876439843160633347

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

Zaki said:


> @ashok321
> 
> Bhai score kya huwa hai?



Abhi neend se utha hun.
Maaf karna yaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

MS is gone India 55/5 in 14 over. India need miracle to win.


----------



## zip

Congratulations Pakistan.. See you next time.. Till then good luck..


----------



## Reichsmarschall

jetray said:


> idiot kohli leads India to defeat.


not kohli but your arrogance is responsible for todays defeat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

American Pakistani said:


> Lol
> 
> Ameen to that.


Brother you were saying that we should get four wickets before 100.
Happened.


----------



## Salza

I see less Indians posting here now :p


----------



## CriticalThinker02

ashok321 said:


> Abhi neend se utha hun.
> Maaf karna yaar.



wapis soo jao


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Moonlight said:


> How to celebrate people????
> 
> 
> Toot gya na garoor.


memes tyar krlo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mav3rick

Jonah Arthur said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Moonlight @Zibago @waz
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876439843160633347



Disgraceful......This is one cricketer who not only deserves respect but also earns it with his down to earth attitude. Shameful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Arey kahan chale gaye sabh Modibaaz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

tuk tuk India now, check jersey are they wearing Hafeez old jersey


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

jetray said:


> idiot kohli leads India to defeat.



How is that so? If your answer is by giving of his wicket earlier then remember, cricket is not one man show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Moonlight said:


> How to celebrate people????
> 
> 
> Toot gya na garoor.


Today's lesson to India will remain forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Jonah Arthur said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Moonlight @Zibago @waz
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876439843160633347


bhai dont forget to tag me whenever you post anything like this next time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Mav3rick said:


> Disgraceful......This is one cricketer who not only deserves respect but also earns it with his down to earth attitude. Shameful.


Yea teach this lesson to those Indians who were trolling us every where before this match.


----------



## Crixus

India will lose by more than 200 run great game Pakistan team ... well deserve win congrats in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Eagle said:


> How is that so? If your answer is by giving of his wicket earlier then remember, cricket is not one man show.


Indians are wishing Pak happy Father's Day.

Sehwag aur rishi kapoor ki tou aaaj awam sahi lay rahi hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Indians
> 
> View attachment 404572


hahah. Gangs of Wasseypur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Mav3rick said:


> Disgraceful......This is one cricketer who not only deserves respect but also earns it with his down to earth attitude. Shameful.



This is part of an India-Pakistan game. Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Hyde

ashok321 said:


> Abhi neend se utha hun.
> Maaf karna yaar.


don't worry in our innings too, most of the time it is our bowlers that are scoring runs.

You still have Bhuvneshwar Kumar, Bumrah and Ashwin to come... 

Indian batting is Pakistanzed/Greened today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Narendra Trump said:


> memes tyar krlo



Dancing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

Really waiting for there new tweets and new video messages   they deserve such situations  


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Indians are wishing Pak happy Father's Day.
> 
> Sehwag aur rishi kapoor ki tou aaaj awam sahi lay rahi hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Jonah Arthur said:


> Today's lesson to India will remain forever.




Yessss. One of the most arrogant nation. Even their celebs are so senseless

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

@WAJsal 

Dil ke armaan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Kuch sharam hoti ha haya hoti ha lakin tum Indians ko iska Kia pata besgarmi ma award to internationaly le chuke ho


----------



## BetterPakistan

I would love to see that moron virendar sehwag tonight against Shoaib Akhtar.   

Pakistan team dismantled India's so called best cricket team. Love you Green Shirts... Go Go Go

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darth Vader

11 Indians stranded in Oval, London. Madam Sushma Swaraj please rescue them. #IndvPak

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 338/4 (50 ov)







INDIA 67/5 (16.0 ov)
CRR 4.18 RRR 8.00
India require another 272 runs with 5 wickets and 34.0 overs remaining


----------



## Darth Vader

Elizabeth Ammon @legsidelizzy Indian fans queuing to leave the ground.


----------



## American Pakistani

Need wicket. India is hitting now.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Moonlight said:


> Yessss. One of the most arrogant nation. Even their celebs are so senseless


Exactly. Thanks God we have separate country to live and die.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

indian team as was in proud and over confidence before this match that has been broken by the pak team... as it was the thought of india that pakistan would easily be defeated that proud and overconfidence drown to india....yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876432591204659201

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musafir117

Who is the dad who is the dad:chili:
:chili: ask someone to Rashi Kapura now


----------



## Levina

jetray said:


> idiot kohli leads India to defeat



Not fair. :| 

Every day is not Sunday.

Virat is a good player and a good captain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Haha, Indian fans have started leaving the ground already. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Burhan Wani

Musafir117 said:


> Who is the dad who is the dad:chili:
> :chili: ask someone to Rashi Kapura now


Rishi Taka Tak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

Just checked the Indian forums.
They are crying foul; the match is fixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Crixus said:


> Really waiting for there new tweets and new video messages   they deserve such situations





Darth Vader said:


> Elizabeth Ammon @legsidelizzy Indian fans queuing to leave the ground.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876453128140357637

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

6th gone. What's the score then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

1 or gya


----------



## Moonlight

Jonah Arthur said:


> Exactly. Thanks God we have separate country to live and die.



I was thinking the sameeee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omega supremme

another wicket taken by SHADAB 

*AGAIN HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL INDIAN'S IN ADVANCE.*


----------



## Verve

OH YEAH!!!!


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Indians leaving the stadium hahaha  this is so much worth it Eid before the Eid 6 gone


----------



## Darth Vader

72 6


----------



## Salza

Firing outside my place already started ...


----------



## litman

ANOTHER GONE


----------



## terry5

I'm buying myself s brand new car tomorrow to celebrate 

Wahey wahey


----------



## Hyde

@Srinivas

Bhai score kya huwa hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani

Guys it's still 50/50 due to these 2 batsman. After 7 wickets the game will be 60/40 in favor of Pakistan.


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

indian team may be finished before 150 score...


----------



## monitor

6th wicket gone. Celebration can now start.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876453128140357637

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Moonlight

Ya Allah shkur I belong to Pakistan. Love love love

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## graphican

6th Indian gone!

Now game is ending... :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zee-shaun

Jadhav hanged! 

*KM Jadhav c †Sarfraz Ahmed b Shadab Khan 9 (13b 2x4 0x6) SR: 69.23*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Moonlight said:


> I was thinking the sameeee


We will celebrate Eid in full joy. It is all because of Sarfaraz Eleven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Azeem_Ahmed said:


> indian team may be finished before 150 score...


Yes if we allow *follow on*

Unfortunately I don't see 100 if they continued playing like that


----------



## American Pakistani

Pandya still there. Need him out ASAP.


----------



## Farah Sohail

OMGG !!!!! I cant believe this!!! Is it for real ??


----------



## CriticalThinker02

patharao at kholi's house imminent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

its ramzan 23 rd night. muslims should be thankful to Allah and offer prayers. could be shab e qadar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Super Falcon said:


> Kuch sharam hoti ha haya hoti ha lakin tum Indians ko iska Kia pata besgarmi ma award to internationaly le chuke ho


*
میں پاکستانی ہوں بھائی تم کل سے مجھے بھارتی کیوں کہ رہے ہو ؟
@Super Falcon *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican




----------



## Super Falcon

Narendra Trump said:


> *میں پاکستانی ہوں بھائی تم کل سے مجھے بھارتی کیوں کہ رہے ہو ؟
> @Super Falcon *


Ur name narender


----------



## mikaal hassan

inidan fans are leaving stadium because they cant throw bottles here to stop the match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Honestly it's boring in game and in trolling as well 
OH yes under 100 out ka program bhi hai na


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Super Falcon said:


> Top class besti chitrol no single Indian u see have courage to accept defeat out of 1.3 billion no one has a heart but has a hurt of mice
> 
> Pak should play aggressive with India India can't handle hot aggressive nature of Pak
> 
> Bastered misbah in last ten years brought us to us defencive misery want to slap misbah


tum mjhe Indian kyun keh rhe ho?? mere flags to dekh lo


----------



## Moonlight

Ya Allah shkur I belong to Pakistan. Love love love

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Super Falcon said:


> Ur name narender


trump b tou ha troll name hai ye 2no facist ka name 1 sth ha


----------



## Verve

Even commentators are saying that Indians are leaving ... too much eh


----------



## Moonlight

Jonah Arthur said:


> We will celebrate Eid in full joy. It is all because of Sarfaraz Eleven.



I wish I was in ground waving the flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

This is An IMAGE OF THE FUTURE FOR INDIA FROM PAKISTAN


----------



## Skies

Pakistan Zindabad.



Many Congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sheepistanis

*Breaking news: India goes to ICJ to have Pakistan banned from cricket.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pseudonym

Rishi Kapoor watching today's match..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terry5

Super Falcon said:


> Top class besti chitrol no single Indian u see have courage to accept defeat out of 1.3 billion no one has a heart but has a hurt of mice
> 
> Pak should play aggressive with India India can't handle hot aggressive nature of Pak
> 
> Bastered misbah in last ten years brought us to us defencive misery want to slap misbah



No need to swear at misbah 
Our greatest captain


----------



## Super Falcon

litman said:


> its ramzan 23 rd night. muslims should be thankful to Allah and offer prayers. could be shab e qadar


Without a don't now Pak should change the tide of Pak India matches like six of Javed changed 

Kholi is not invincible if we play aggressive India is mouse we can put India mouse in our feet where it has it's place


----------



## Moonlight

I being a Pakistani dedicate this victory to people of Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## singlefighter

American Pakistani said:


> Guys it's still 50/50 due to these 2 batsman. After 7 wickets the game will be 60/40 in favor of Pakistan.


Ohh janab hun tay ghussa jaan diyoo


----------



## Salza

This has been crushing performance by Pakistan so far. Just too good for Indians. Completely outplayed by Pakistan. Major boost for Pakistan cricket.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Bulls eye

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876438029388230656

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Abhi izzat bachane ke chakr me 100-150 run karenge...aur kiya ho sakta hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 338/4 (50 ov)







INDIA 80/6 (18.0 ov)
CRR 4.44 RRR 8.09
India require another 259 runs with 4 wickets and 32.0 overs remaining


----------



## imadul

******** all gone on charas sleep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Father's Day fakhar matha 

Rearrange in order 

Firing going on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 115 (Users: 81, Guests: 30)

and still "itni khamoshi kyoun hai bhaiii" ????

Where are my Indian friends. What's the score please do update me

Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876407973379289088

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pseudonym

Modiji can't believe his eys..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Moonlight said:


> Indians this is what you call Surgical Strike.
> 
> 
> Sincere, Pakistanis.





Waqas said:


> patharao at kholi's house imminent


senseless nation... dont understand this is a game and game is based on win or defeat.... one win the other take defeat... or vice versa.... yes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Myyyyy goddd I am running out of words & getting so emotional. 

Oh I LOVEEEE PAKISTANNNNNN SOOO MUCHH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

@Zaki


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Zaki said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 115 (Users: 81, Guests: 30)
> 
> and still "itni khamoshi kyoun hai bhaiii" ????
> 
> Where are my Indian friends. What's the score please do update me
> 
> Thank you


match khatam hnay do mne inkay screen shot yahan post krnay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

ashok321 said:


> Abhi izzat bachane ke chakr me 100-150 run karenge...aur kiya ho sakta hai...


Izzat phir bhi nahe bachagi sabak. Sikh lo koi chota bada nhe hota Jo bhot ucalta ha uska kute jesa Hal hota ha ab Na sehwag na rishi kisi ko mou dikhana laik rahenga


----------



## StraightShooter

$100 Million dollars for just one game. No wonder India-Pakistan final is a bookies dream.


----------



## El Sidd

That Afghan is filling out Asylum papers right now....... The one who made the news yesterday don't remember his name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Narendra Trump said:


> tum mjhe Indian kyun keh rhe ho?? mere flags to dekh lo


your name look like the indians.... hahahaha


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

They are leaving ground in packs...pride hath a fall... What a reply... Hun araam ae


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876401327630426112

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Narendra Trump said:


> match khatam hnay do mne inkay screen shot yahan post krnay


Zaroor har besti post karna Bhai ALLAH ka jitna ahsan shukar Ada Karen kum ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eagl3Eyes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876454871419015169


----------



## Moonlight

Wait we have the witnesses of surgical strikes. Oh nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M@rKhor

Firing and drum beating starts....
Sehwag g barray bol nhi boltay.


----------



## waz

https://twitter.com/chintskap?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author

Lol@Kapoor hahahahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

Moonlight said:


> I being a Pakistani dedicate this victory to people of Kashmir.


we have given to bob woolmer one i think captain should name it for former players and coach Inzi and our defense minster it to Kashmiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Moonlight said:


> I wish I was in ground waving the flag.


Yea every one. If i was there i will fix Pakistani flag at Pitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Pathetic performance by our team. First the bowling and then the Batting disappointed big time.
Congrats Pakistan on the win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheepistanis

*Breaking News: India to covene "Super Big 3" meeting on emergency basis to review Amirs bowling action and inspect the bats used by Pakistani players.*


----------



## Goenitz

Zaki said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 115 (Users: 81, Guests: 30)
> 
> and still "itni khamoshi kyoun hai bhaiii" ????
> 
> Where are my Indian friends. What's the score please do update me
> 
> Thank you


w.wfooty.com for live


----------



## utraash

Super Falcon said:


> India ki baj gai punvi sehwag ab pata chala badi bat karna Waly ka mou kala Father's day gift to sehwag and whole Indian 1.3 billion people and Afghanis from Pakistan with love


We too didn't play bad cricket, except today. We were defending champion & see we entered into final. 
Today was good day for Pakistan so cheer it up with grace instead of spewing nonsense.


----------



## Moonlight

In sad memories of Kholi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876401327630426112



Modi will now cancel the contracts with UK ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

P


Pseudonym said:


> Modiji can't believe his eys..



Murdered not just beaten absolutely murdered

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

REST IN PIECES INDIA and Happy Father's day too 
#CT17


----------



## El Sidd

Grevion said:


> Pathetic performance by our team. First by bowling and then the Batting disappointed big time.
> Congrats Pakistan on the win.



Wait? Its already over?


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876401327630426112


nice to listen they are in pak fav


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 338/4 (50 ov)







INDIA 93/6 (20.0 ov)
CRR 4.65 RRR 8.20
India require another 246 runs with 4 wickets and 30.0 overs remaining


----------



## dexter

Indian fans going home

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Burhan Wani

They will no forget this Fidaeen attack for ever.
Cheetay ka Jiger aur Shaheen ka Tajassus Aaj nazar aaya.


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shahbaz baig

never underestimate the strength of pak falcons..... Pakistan Zindabad... we have proved who is father


----------



## Levina

@WAJsal 

This picture I bet will make you also smile ear to ear. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876312560273719296

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mav3rick

Jonah Arthur said:


> Yea teach this lesson to those Indians who were trolling us every where before this match.



How about we tell them that we are above petty things? And that we take wins with grace.


----------



## graphican

Commentators terming the match one sided already.


----------



## American Pakistani

Imad waseem gone. Will anyone replace him?


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Eagl3Eyes said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876454871419015169


indian spectators are going back home with tearing and weeping.... hahahah


----------



## American Pakistani

graphican said:


> Commentators terming the match one sided already.



Until pandya is there it is not one sided. He hit 3 sixes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Congratulations Pakistan on a well deserved victory.

Two tweets to show the mood in India now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876422002290159616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876456912665026561

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

is that Jale per Namak lagana ?
*Daren Sammy*‏Verified account @darensammy88
Daren Sammy Retweeted Daren Sammy

Like I said earlier it just feels like Destiny for Pakistan


----------



## Reichsmarschall

**پاکستانی کھلاڑیوں کے بھیس میں ISI کھیل رہی ہے*۔

*نریندر مودی**

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pseudonym

terry5 said:


> P
> 
> 
> Murdered not just beaten absolutely murdered


----------



## El Sidd

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 404588



Don't do that. They may have to Google what cricket is while driving fearing something else


----------



## terry5

Levina said:


> @WAJsal
> 
> This picture I bet will make you also smile ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876312560273719296



Hope he shitted on him lol


----------



## iPhone

Moonlight said:


> How to celebrate people????
> 
> 
> Toot gya na garoor.


The tales of this marvelous victory will be told for years to come. Thats the real celebration!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Mav3rick said:


> How about we tell them that we are above petty things? And that we take wins with grace.


Imagine if we were in their place loosing?
They disgraced our country every moment and today they will re think to face us again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

The much enjoyable this match is, the much enjoyable India's commentators would be after the match.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Levina said:


> @WAJsal
> 
> This picture I bet will make you also smile ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876312560273719296


this is yesterdays news don't post old news to divert the topic


----------



## Burhan Wani

@DESERT FIGHTER @Narendra Trump @Moonlight 
Check this.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876455006731415552

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

Blane sehwag for loss who turned Pak and Lanka red hot bull on india


----------



## HttpError

Skies said:


> Pakistan Zindabad.
> 
> 
> 
> Many Congratulations.


 Ao bhai mil ker lein sab Indians ki ajj


----------



## El Sidd

Soumitra said:


> Congratulations Pakistan on a well deserved victory.
> 
> Two tweets to show the mood in India now
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876422002290159616
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876456912665026561



My first post here was what happened to that hockey game.

I knew it. India got a killer team in curling as well.


----------



## Verve

Need to get this Pandya out ...


----------



## Burhan Wani

Zee-shaun said:


> Mom and Appie are making beef Sindhi biryani, beef passanday kabab and beef koftay tonight.


Yummy Enjoy it brother it is our day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

American Pakistani said:


> Imad waseem gone. Will anyone replace him?



Yep, replaced by Fakhar Zaman.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pandya should be taken now... time to "snatch" their hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

utraash said:


> We too didn't play bad cricket, except today. We were defending champion & see we entered into final.
> Today was good day for Pakistan so cheer it up with grace instead of spewing nonsense.


cricket is just game and it should be treated the game.... taunting and passing disgusting comments one nation to another do not justify as mortally.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

Pandey fighting back hard


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pandya should be taken now... time to "snatch" their hope.


Pandya Pandya to jese bhajan ho gaya inka.
Jisko deikho Pandya Pandya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

India is now coming back into the game. 6 6 6


----------



## waz

22 RUNS!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThinker02

no more spinners...


----------



## waz

The game is not won, what are they doing?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@BDforever @Saiful Islam @Sinopakfriend @wanglaokan come over here dudes its time to make these bhartees leave this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## waz

dexter said:


> *#Zainab *Your services for the country will be remembered forever!!




Who is that woman?


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Something for the poors to cheer about


----------



## Super Falcon

Time to bring Junaid and Hassan Ali to teach some lesson to pandya 

Sarfraz should bring a killing blow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aazee

Lucky day for Pakistan.


----------



## Moonlight

iPhone said:


> The tales of this marvelous victory will be told for years to come. Thats the real celebration!!



But celebrating the moment....


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876459292576030720

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HttpError

Eagl3Eyes said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876454871419015169



They want to get out of the stadium, because after the trophy ceremony Pakistanis would celebrate like there is no tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

Eik end se fast bowler ko rekhna chaiyeh


----------



## StraightShooter

waz said:


> Who is that woman?



Bookie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Congratulations team Pakistan. Had that feeling we are going to lose today. Even players were not looking in touch. Luck was not in favor of us today and the whole world was cheering for Pakistan.


Soumitra said:


> Congratulations Pakistan on a well deserved victory.
> 
> Two tweets to show the mood in India now
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876422002290159616
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876456912665026561


7-1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

king khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876436162742767616

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

dexter said:


> *#Zainab *Your services for the country will be remembered forever!!


lol thank you Zainab.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

Jonah Arthur said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Narendra Trump @Moonlight
> Check this.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876455006731415552



Hahahhaha rofl


----------



## El Sidd

You know i am stocking up all your posts. If India pulls this out from the bag. You guys would have some tough nuggies to deal with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Narendra Trump said:


> @BDforever @Saiful Islam @Sinopakfriend @wanglaokan come over here dudes its time to make these bhartees leave this forum





All in, my Young Pak Bro,

All the very best wishes to your home team... must be some contest!

Now I understand why there were so very few posters in other threads.. The Match. Got it.

Thanks for the tag.


SPF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Moonlight said:


> Hahahhaha rofl


Every tweet is related to inki haar aur hamaari jeet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

waz said:


> Who is that woman?


she is the reason we are going to lift this cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876459276377571328

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani

Zee-shaun said:


> Yep, replaced by Fakhar Zaman.



I mean in the field?


----------



## dexter

waz said:


> Who is that woman?



Journalist related to Sports and daughter of Zaheer Abbass.
Last time she took selfie with Srilankan and English captain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Asian union is here!!


India loosing the biggest ICC match from Pakistan...


----------



## BDforever

Narendra Trump said:


> @BDforever @Saiful Islam @Sinopakfriend @wanglaokan come over here dudes its time to make these bhartees leave this forum


Zalim


----------



## Moonlight

Mauka Mauka Mauka Mauka Aa Gaya Mauka Mauka.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Sinopakfriend said:


> All in, my Young Pak Bro,
> 
> All the very best wishes to your home team... must be some contest!
> 
> Now I understand why there were so very few posters in other threads.. The Match. Got it.
> 
> Thanks for the tag.
> 
> 
> SPF


Champions trophy Final and guess what?? we are on driving seat Indian are going to the most humiliated defeat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Its almost impossible let them enjoy the day ...dont be so serious


El Sidd said:


> You know i am stocking up all your posts. If India pulls this out from the bag. You guys would have some tough nuggies to deal with.


----------



## terry5

waz said:


> Who is that woman?


Pakistani gabby Logan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

BDforever said:


> Zalim


tumhra badla le rhe hn bhai 
@asad71

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

If i was in Oval i was shouting right know.
"Lei kar Rahein gay Azadi
Bharat se Leinge Azaadi"


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## H!TchHiker

kitnay batesman hay .........even after 6 out they are hitting sixes...Panday needs to go we don't want interesting match..


----------



## Goenitz

terry5 said:


> Pakistani gabby Logan


#1802


----------



## BDforever

H!TchHiker said:


> kitnay batesman hay .........even after 6 out they are hitting sixes...Panday needs to go we don't want interesting match..


bhai going nervous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Pandya is showing great fight back..match is not over yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Crixus said:


> Its almost impossible let them enjoy the day ...dont be so serious



Ahh if only i knew my Pakistan less.

We are charitable people... Pretty mean as well... 

And i am not even watching the match. Lol


----------



## Farah Sohail

Why arent we bringing our fast bowlers back?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Kay byeeee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Narendra Trump said:


> Champions trophy Final and guess what?? we are on driving seat Indian are going to the most humiliated defeat





Go for it! Kashmiris are already on Fire... send them crackers, man... they are already out of stock!!!!

Win, win, win.... just win the bloody match! For Kashmiris!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

Will Indians say ICC EVENTS mein Pakistan nahi jeeta....aisa jeeta Pakistan Final mein ICC ...tournament mein India kabi nai haaara.


----------



## Aazee

Ready for the celebration just waiting to see trophy in Pakistan's hand.


----------



## nair

Congratulations Guys..... Played well.. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

*


Narendra Trump said:



she is the reason we are going to lift this cup

Click to expand...

*
*Twitterati think this Pakistani journalist’s ‘jinxed’ selfies with Virat Kohli and A B de Villiers led to their loss in ICC Champions Trophy*
*'People you are taking selfies with are getting out for ducks. Stay away from our cricket team!' wrote one Twitter user.*
3.6K
SHARES

Facebook
Twitter
Google Plus
By: Trends Desk | New Delhi | Published:June 9, 2017 3:19 pm



Zainab Abbas is a sports journalist with a Pakistani news channel. (Source: File Photo)
India lost to Sri Lanka in their second outing in ICC Champions Trophy 2017 on Thursday. But what probably broke a million hearts across the country and beyond is when Virat Kohli got out on a duck. And no, this time Twitter users knew better than blaming Anushka Sharma for Kohli’s poor performance. This time, it is Zainab Abbas, a Pakistani journalist who is unfortunately bearing the brunt.

It seems Abbas, who is the sports anchor for Dunya News, apparently clicked a selfie with Kohli before the match and now Twitter users are calling her selfies ‘cursed’. Not just the Indian cricket team captain, but South Africa’s AB de Villierstoo got out for a duck — you guessed right — after a selfie with Abbas.

ALSO READ | India vs Sri Lanka: India lost the match but there was no stopping the jokes on Twitter

After somebody noticed this and posted about it immediately on Twitter, here are some of the reactions — ranging from helpless requests to threats — that have now inundated Twitter.


Follow

Clive @vanillawallah
Starting a petition to ensure @ZAbbasOfficial stays away from all the other Indian batsmen during ICC events.

7:27 AM - 8 Jun 2017




1717 Retweets


123123 likes
Twitter Ads info and privacy


8 Jun


Hemant @hemantbuch
The curse of the @ZAbbasOfficial selfie strikes again...Kohli goes for a duck now..Devilliers yesterday






#INDvSL #CT17


Follow

M. Maqsood Khan @Maxkhan007
@hemantbuch @ZAbbasOfficial @ZAbbasOfficial please please please whenever agla match ho Pakistan ka pls take selfi with opponent team members. Thanks

9:17 AM - 8 Jun 2017




Retweets


likes
Twitter Ads info and privacy



Follow

k @therealsnorky
there's a new hero in town.

7:39 AM - 8 Jun 2017




2,4442,444 Retweets


2,0182,018 likes
Twitter Ads info and privacy


View image on Twitter




https://twitter.com/Taimurkhani

http://indianexpress.com/article/tr...c-champions-trophy-twitter-reactions-4696028/


----------



## American Pakistani

Wtf are they doing now.


----------



## waz

Wait please bring the fast bowlers back.


----------



## Moonlight

Where's Amir, Junaid, Hassan???


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Some Pakistani friends are saying here that this match gotta be fixed.
Saying 'Kohli ne kitne paise lie the?'


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

American Pakistani said:


> Wtf are they doing now.



Going away run after run. They need to concentrate.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

looks like i will have to make new twitter account


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Sarfraz should bring his main bowlers to take wicket.


----------



## Sheepistanis

*Breaking News: Its time to celebrate Fathers Day in India, dosray allaqoun kay loog apney muqami waqt kay mutabiq celebrate karein. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Finally fast bowlers back, need to get that panda guy out,


----------



## iPhone

Poor Rishi uncle


----------



## AsianLion

India Ka ICC mein greatest ever defeat.....from Pakistans hands.


----------



## Divergent

Indians are leaving the Stadium.


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 338/4 (50 ov)







INDIA 152/6 (26.0 ov)
CRR 5.84 RRR 7.79
India require another 187 runs with 4 wickets and 24.0 overs remaining


----------



## Ahmer Rana

Run out


----------



## Reichsmarschall

one moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

India back in this 
Goto concentrate now bring on the quicks


----------



## H!TchHiker

BDforever said:


> bhai going nervous


bhai ya panday ko halka la rahy...Koi mazak hay...He had done this in 1 match too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Pandya gone!!! He played very well though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Simply Hahahahahaha pandya hahahahaha


----------



## H!TchHiker

Yes pandyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Divergent1 said:


> Indians are leaving the Stadium.


are you in stadium??


----------



## American Pakistani

RRR came down. I don't understand what is Pakistan doing now. Too much over confident.


----------



## Darth Vader

152 7


----------



## Moonlight

Yesssssssssss. Hassan in the town.


----------



## Verve

YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pandya *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Narendra Trump said:


> one moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee out




Man you guys are killing them... you mean Paks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

pandya gone . but well played. he plays spin really well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

H!TchHiker said:


> Yes pandyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## El Sidd

So India is winning now. Can those blokes who left get free re-entries? Can I charge them for that? 

The level of emotions you guys have for a game may come handy someday lol


----------



## Zee-shaun

*HH Pandya run out 76 (43b 4x4 6x6) SR: 176.74 *


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Narendra Trump said:


> @BDforever @Saiful Islam @Sinopakfriend @wanglaokan come over here dudes its time to make these bhartees leave this forum





Narendra Trump said:


> match khatam hnay do mne inkay screen shot yahan post krnay


kin kay screen shot post karnay hain muhterama jiii


----------



## American Pakistani

Pandya gone. Need to take this Jadeja out.


----------



## HttpError

OUT BABY!


----------



## Super Falcon

Pandya tatoooooo gone don't know why Sarfraz feeding him spin when for amir pandya is nut


----------



## graphican

7th Indian Down!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

Pandya gone


----------



## Aazee

Pandya no more out....


----------



## Hyde

@ Indians

score kya huwa hai mere bhai?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Well played Pandya..now last batting pair


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 338/4 (50 ov)







INDIA 152/7 (26.3 ov)
CRR 5.73 RRR 7.95
India require another 187 runs with 3 wickets and 23.3 overs remaining


----------



## Burhan Wani




----------



## terry5



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

I love how Hassan celebrate it. Bari aag lagty hai neighbor main.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Will India last till the 40th over?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Azeem_Ahmed said:


> cricket is just game and it should be treated the game.... taunting and passing disgusting comments one nation to another do not justify as mortally.....


We were treating it a game but sehwag and co and 1.3 mouse Indians turned us around a red hot bull now face the might of red hot bull


----------



## Salza

Pandey batted well ...gave india slightest of hope but now it's all.over for Indians


----------



## mikaal hassan

the army better be ready to empty there big guns tonight from Kashmir border to where ever they are toward India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Both got r-ped..


----------



## Super Falcon

SarthakGanguly said:


> Will India last till the 40th over?


Finally Indian what u wanna say now who is father


----------



## Moonlight

Panday, panday vich war Gaye. OK


----------



## The Eagle

Pandya tried. Good one.


----------



## Pseudonym

Narendra Trump said:


> looks like i will have to make new twitter account
> View attachment 404596



Rishi Kapoora be like

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

SarthakGanguly said:


> Will India last till the 40th over?


ahem ahem  @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Post some tweets from Kapoor and segwag plz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Indians right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Super Falcon said:


> Finally Indian what u wanna say now who is father


I know who is my father.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Super Falcon said:


> Post some tweets from Kapoor and segwag plz


They are in sleeping mode right know.


----------



## Super Falcon

Pseudonym said:


> Rishi Kapoora be like


We won't let Indians to hide specially Kapoor and sehwag


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Super Falcon said:


> Post some tweets from Kapoor and segwag plz


Done that..


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Super Falcon said:


> Post some tweets from Kapoor and segwag plz


thone moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Just wow... you guys are live feeding PDF. Just wow....

May you win for Kashmir!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Aj Agya muaka!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmer Rana

One more down


----------



## The Eagle

Sir Jadeja gone.


----------



## Kambojaric

Jadeja gone!!! Almost there now


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Another Jadeja




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## graphican

SarthakGanguly said:


> Will India last till the 40th over?


that is a question worth asking and waiting for.


----------



## Verve

Nitin Srivastava
BBC World Service reporter in Delhi

Rather ironic. Whenever Indian cricketers fail many on social media start trolling them badly. Cricket just a game and players human. Each day different for each team, each player.

-------------

hahhaha ... Indians are moaning already!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Jadega bites the dust


----------



## Super Falcon

Jadeja another big pungi master of Twitter gone


----------



## Moonlight

Maukaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SarthakGanguly

I give this batting side 7 more overs.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Sinopakfriend said:


> Man you guys are killing them... you mean Paks!


just stay here for sometime just 2 more to go and we'll be champions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Zaki said:


> Jadega bites the dust


India bites the dust


----------



## Path-Finder

damn i missed jadeja out


----------



## graphican

8th Indian bat down!
@SarthakGanguly


----------



## SQ8

Yeh kaunsi Pakistan team hai bhai!!???

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## American Pakistani

8th gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan 338/4 (50.0 over)
India 156/8 (27.3 over)*

India require another 183 runs with 2 wickets and 22.3 overs remaining

India RR 5.67
Last 5 ovs 33/2 RR 6.60

Required RR 8.13
Pakistan RR 6.76


----------



## Hyde

@SarthakGanguly
@Levina

Score kya huwa hai janab?

zara score to batana


----------



## AsianLion

Teach India a lesson they will remember for a century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

BYE BYE TEAM INDIA


----------



## Zee-shaun

*RA Jadeja c Babar Azam b Junaid Khan 15 (26b 0x4 0x6) SR: 57.69 *


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Zaki said:


> @SarthakGanguly
> @Levina
> 
> Score kya huwa hai janab?


India 171/10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Sinopakfriend said:


> Just wow... you guys are live feeding PDF. Just wow....
> 
> May you win for Kashmir!!!!!!!


Fire crackers in kashmir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Narendra Trump said:


> just stay here for sometime just 2 more to go and we'll be champions





I am here, brother... just bloody amazing this... thanks you brought me in!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

​
‹›
Virat Kohli popped a leading edge to point, India v Pakistan, Final,


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 338/4 (50 ov)







INDIA 156/8 (27.3 ov)
CRR 5.67 RRR 8.13
India require another 183 runs with 2 wickets and 22.3 overs remaining


----------



## Salza

Dil Dil Pakistan , Jaan Jaan Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

India this is the biggest ever defeat in a Final...biggest stage ever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Another Jadeja
> 
> View attachment 404605
> *


Brother you are on rampage.


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Mein us banday ko player nae manta jo duniya k khilaaf perform aur India k khilaaf perform na karay. Mein usko player manta hoon jo India k khelaf perform karay



<3.



️



️



️



️
Meine kaha tha, people laughed at me and see it is happening now.
Fakhar Zaman



️



♥
Shadab Khan -) Mianwali ki jaan



️



♥ 
Muhammad Amir -) Rawalpindi ki shaan



️



♥

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Second time lucky: Mohammad Amir celebrates getting Virat Kohli, India v Pakistan, Final, Champions Trophy 2017, The Oval, London, June 18, 2017


----------



## oFFbEAT

Feeling bad for Hardik Pandya.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

SarthakGanguly said:


> India 171/10


India main bhi Peshawar ki tara koi city hai jahan Eid ka chand 1 din pehle nazar aa jaata hai?

Your prediction is so true IMO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

@The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight Sialkot mein mithayian bik rahein hain 
Islamabad mein atishbazi honey wali hy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Verve

Mass stadium clearout ... of sore losers ... at least stay and support your team no matter what they got to finals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nefarious

"Cornered Tigers!"


----------



## Burhan Wani

Zaki said:


> @SarthakGanguly
> @Levina
> 
> Score kya huwa hai janab?
> 
> zara score to batana


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Zaki said:


> India main bhi Peshawar ki tara koi city hai jahan Eid ka chand 1 din pehle nazar aa jaata hai?
> 
> Your prediction is so true IMO


I predicted even before India started batting that India will most likely be restricted to 150 odd runs. 

I was close.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Oscar said:


> Yeh kaunsi Pakistan team hai bhai!!???



Once in a blue moon was like. 


Another gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

​

Mohamad Hafeez opens the face of his bat, India v Pakistan, Final, Champions Trophy 2017



​
‹›
Imad Wasim flays one through the off side, India v Pakistan, Final, Champions Trophy 2017, The Oval,


----------



## Moonlight

Man of the match.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Ashwin 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

just one left

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

*9 wicket down!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Super Falcon

Ashwin bites the oval dust


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Come on Pak Team... stop toying around... just put the indians out of their misery...

Stop being Cruel... @Narendra Trump how many left now for elimination?


----------



## Darth Vader

159 9


----------



## Hyde

Pakistanis are already celebrating since long

http://video.dunyanews.tv/index.php...ther-outside-the-stadium-to-celebrate-victory


----------



## SarthakGanguly

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 404611
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 404609


Not true.

It's a cricket match. No more no less. 

Even with the sponsorship, THAT kind of craze for cricket is history.


----------



## Verve

YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH ....

My Gujrati neighbour can hear me screaming ... what the heck ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Narendra Trump said:


> just stay here for sometime just 2 more to go and we'll be champions


Post some tweets from idiots


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan 338/4 (50.0 over)
India 156/9 (28.1 over)*

India require another 183 runs with 1 wicket and 21.5 overs remaining

India RR 5.53
Last 5 ovs 27/3 RR 5.40
Required RR 8.38
Pakistan RR 6.76


----------



## singlefighter

SarthakGanguly said:


> India 171/10


Oh bhai tum tu ghussa kar gai ho


----------



## American Pakistani

9th ur gaya.


----------



## Moonlight

Hassan is my crush for the day now lol it was Fakhar before lol

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## The Fist




----------



## graphican

9th Indian down!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not true.
> 
> It's a cricket match. No more no less.
> 
> Even with the sponsorship, THAT kind of craze for cricket is history.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## StraightShooter

Look at these odds 1000 for India and none for Pakistan


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Ashwin
> 
> View attachment 404612
> *


Hahahah. 
You are champion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

*گرتی ہوئی دیوار کو ایک دھکا اور دو *


----------



## mikaal hassan

i was praying the math will be finish before 5 pm uk time and hopefully it will 13 mins to go guys and one more wicket big big big victory......


----------



## ghazi52

​
‹›
Fakhar Zaman exults after reaching his century, India v Pakistan, Final, Champions Trophy 2017, The Oval, London, June 18, 2017


----------



## Musafir117

Yawn 
Good night guys and congrats to all nation and Sarfraz and his eleven on historical victory


----------



## Zibago

Can hear it playing in the stadium
Sawad a gaya ey badshao 
@Musafir117 @PaklovesTurkiye @PakSword @The Eagle
156-9

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zee-shaun

*R Ashwin c †Sarfraz Ahmed b Hasan Ali 1 (3b 0x4 0x6) SR: 33.33 *


----------



## singlefighter

Sheepistanis said:


> *Breaking News: Pakistani PM Nawazo flies to India with whole family especially Marium aunty to console his Indian business buddies and to assure of cooperation in future matches. *


Bro dont ruin the party to bring politics here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

What a game, Indians could be all out under 30 overs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Super Falcon said:


> Post some tweets from idiots


bhai ab nhe anna unho ne


----------



## The Eagle

What was this Rishi trolling but heard that, is trying hard to hide. 

Those memes and all are more enjoyment. 

However, no disrespecting remarks please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Moonlight said:


> Hassan is my crush for the day now lol it was Fakhar before lol


Too much competition for this guy there will be many like you. Good luck with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

PAK 338/4 (50 ov)







INDIA 156/9 (28.3 ov)
CRR 5.47 RRR 8.51
India require another 183 runs with 1 wicket and 21.3 overs remaining

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

​

Fakhar Zaman performs the _sajdah_ to celebrate his century, India v Pakistan, Final, Champions Trophy 2017, The Oval, London, June 18, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

Zaki said:


> Currentlyshatterd Active Users Viewing This Thread: 115 (Users: 81, Guests: 30)
> 
> and still "itni khamoshi kyoun hai bhaiii" ????
> 
> Where are my Indian friends. What's the score please do update me
> 
> Thank you


Pak broke somnath again.
Myth of india idol shatterd forever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Super Falcon said:


> Post some tweets from idiots


Indians have sign off from their social media accounts
@Sinopakfriend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Oscar said:


> Yeh kaunsi Pakistan team hai bhai!!???


Indian batting is bleeding *Green *today


----------



## Zibago

Musafir117 said:


> Yawn
> Good night guys and congrats to all nation and Sarfraz and his eleven on historical victory


Kaisa diya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

​

Fakhar Zaman roars after bringing up his maiden ODI century, India v Pakistan, Final, Champions Trophy 2017, The Oval, London,


----------



## Verve

It's 30C out ... all windows and patio door is open ... and Patel's too .... so he can hear me shout ... today is censorship day (Ramadan) so YEAH is all I'm shouting ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

Stand up for the champions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

ICC tournament kay Final mein India lost...woh bi aab kaab nai bolien gaye ICC mein India always wins.


----------



## Aazee

Who's here to match with Pakistan?


----------



## Hyde

@Levina

What's the score, dear lady?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Moonlight said:


> Hassan is my crush for the day now lol it was Fakhar before lol


----------



## SQ8

Narendra Trump said:


> Indians have sign off from their social media accounts
> @Sinopakfriend


Its national mourning there, but those losers will try LoC firing tonight or try to pay for a terror attack. They are just that petty.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SarthakGanguly

imadul said:


> Pak broke somnath again.
> Myth of india idol shatterd forever


Was waiting for a Hindu insult... Got it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Callisto

Indians are counting on Bumrah


----------



## BDforever

waz said:


> Aj Agya muaka!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Zaki said:


> Pakistanis are already celebrating since long
> 
> http://video.dunyanews.tv/index.php...ther-outside-the-stadium-to-celebrate-victory



Good to see both fans dancing with one another. The dance off with the Sardar and the Pakistani guy is hilarious. Nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

I think India's earlier win against Pak in this tournament plus their better team on paper made them over confident. Too many wides, misfields etc. Pakistan has however since that defeat been on an upward trajectory and confidence is visibly super high. Well played to India though, some of your players like Pandya in batting and Kumar in bowling showed their world class. Until next time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

Congratulations Pakistan.Played like a true champion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zee-shaun

Maiden over at this stage is like a very slow death of Indian team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Azhar is a champion 
Fakhar is a champion 
Amir is a champion 
Babar is a champion
Hassan is a champion 
Shadab is a champion 

PAKISTAN IS A CHAMPION.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## imadul

This is an image of the future.
GO PAKISTAN GO, FOREVER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

imadul said:


> Mark my words, india idol shattered forever. Shattered like a porcelain doll


Another butparasti insult.


----------



## CriticalThought

Alhamdolillah. This is how I want to see Pakistan in EVERY field. On the top with great teamwork, awesome skills, and most importantly the fear of Allah the Almighty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

"So do not weaken and do not grieve, and you will be superior if you are [true] believers." Al imran 139

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## waz

Zibago said:


> Can hear it playing in the stadium
> Sawad a gaya ey badshao
> @Musafir117 @PaklovesTurkiye @PakSword @The Eagle
> 156-9



RIP Junaid Saab. We miss you and if only you could be with us in person.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## utraash

Congrats Pakistan. They deserved to be trophy CT lifter. What a turnaround from first match to final one. 
We didn't display the character of defending champion in today's match, it is a time to introspect & plug the gaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

SarthakGanguly said:


> Was waiting for a Hindu insult... Got it.


Don't bring religion in it we respect every religion this a difference

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

Jazz TVC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha BeeTee



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


>



Hahahah for first half it was Fakhar then it was Amir now Hassan.  

Way too excited and it's all for the fun lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

No international cricket in country for a decade 
Almost 70% players are youngsters with minimal experience 
Least exposure because of less number of matches thanks to really hypocrite neighbours and Bangla noobs 
Still steal the show from world best 
It's not victory its something beyond victory no words to explain s

Simply awesome and mind boggling


----------



## Mrc

WHO IS THE BOSS??

SURGICAL STRIKE HO GAYEE ... LALWAA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

imadul said:


> Mark my words, india idol shattered forever. Shattered like a porcelain doll





imadul said:


> Pak broke somnath again.
> Myth of india idol shatterd forever



Unnecessary. Its a sport. When we lose, will they say the Babri Masjid and all masjids destroyed? Please think before you post stuff like this and respect others the way you want to be respected.


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Zaki said:


> @Levina
> 
> What's the score, dear lady?


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## singlefighter

ghazi52 said:


> ​
> 
> Fakhar Zaman performs the _sajdah_ to celebrate his century, India v Pakistan, Final, Champions Trophy 2017, The Oval, London, June 18, 2017


Bro where was you i just your post now half hour ago we always missed your "bolti tasweerein"


----------



## Moonlight

I am the champion who since day one saying I am Pakistan is the champion of 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876467289226321924

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Zaki said:


> @Levina
> 
> What's the score, dear lady?





I watching HOCKEYYYYYYY. 



Congrats to your team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

SarthakGanguly said:


> Another butparasti insult.



I got him don't worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Indians have crossed an important milestone. They are not out under 30 overs!


----------



## Super Falcon

Admit that our behavior against India always been defensive in last ten years and once we played aggressive we won time to change our behavior India fear from our aggression 

Saeed anwer ki yaad taza ho gai unko dekh ka Indians bowlers ki adhi Jan khatam we won yahoooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

ghazi52 said:


> ​
> 
> Fakhar Zaman performs the _sajdah_ to celebrate his century, India v Pakistan, Final, Champions Trophy 2017, The Oval, London, June 18, 2017


He is showstopper of today's show. His footwork against spinners kept them in fix to which ball to bowl him. He needs to maintain that temperament as match winner & big players. Rest will fall automatically for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## bananarepublic

we wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin !!!


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Pakistan is the new champion
@Sinopakfriend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

We won. Congratulations team Pakistan


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Well done sarfaraz and team Pakistan


----------



## Ahmer Rana

All gone


----------



## dexter

Alhamdulilah we won !!
Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Khatam!!!


----------



## Path-Finder

We Win


----------



## Darth Vader

PAKISTAN CHAMPS


----------



## ejaz007

Congratulations Pakistan


----------



## Sine Nomine

Pakistan has won the match


----------



## H!TchHiker

yessssssssssssssssssssssssss champions...................................................


----------



## Burhan Wani

Lot off firing here in Islamabad guys.
Looks like we won.


----------



## graphican

Pakistan won! Alhamdolillah Alhamdolillah Alhamdolillah!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Post Indian rishi and sehwag who is father


----------



## Moonlight

Tearssssssssss. 

Mubarak everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

Sajday.. that is all that keeps the entire Pakistani nation and state surviving

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan 338/4 (50.0 over)
India 158/10 (30.3 over)*

Pakistan won by 180 runs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Pakistan won by 180 RUNS!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Levina said:


> I watching HOCKEYYYYYYY.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to your team.


India played very well in that match. Great victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mikaal hassan

winner congratz to everyone


----------



## Sine Nomine

A NEW ERA OF TROLLING ON SOCIAL MEDIA HAS BEEN UNLOCKED....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Father day gift from father to son with love from Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Narendra Trump said:


> Pakistan is the new champion
> @Sinopakfriend





WOWWWWWWWWWW... man I am very happy for all Paks also those in IoK. Bless you all.... party like mad!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zee-shaun

Its over, congrats Pakistan


----------



## saiyan0321

This was complete dominance. Utter destruction. Outplayed them in all facets of the game. A number 8 ranked team comes to the tournament, everyone is saying they are there to make numbers and gets demolished by india and then bam just became super, transformed completely and took the cup and took it from india by demolishing them. Wow.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Levina

utraash said:


> He is showstopper of today's show. His footwork against spinners kept them in fix to which ball to bowl him. He needs to maintain that temperament as match winner & big players. Rest will fall automatically for Pakistan.




47 degrees heat,
5 hours drive,
And the cricket commentary on radio made the day very frustrating for me.

Pak team performed well. 

But I'm still proud of our team, afterall they made it to the finals.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

Ka poor ki itni bajao ainda panga Lena seephela socha


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876468897624584192

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876445560563281920
welldone Amir

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kambojaric

Its a green day


----------



## StraightShooter

Betting has been suspended. All done. Almost $110 million dollars for just one India-Pakistan game. Incredible

Brilliant performance by Pakistan and well deserved win. Out classed India in all departments.

Congratulations! to Pakistan.

What if India lost, I made money.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Emmie

Congratulations to Pakistan and commiseration to India. Crackers everywhere!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Sinopakfriend said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWW... man I am very happy for all Paks also those in IoK. Bless you all.... party like mad!!!!!!!!!


not only Party but a great mega party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

Pakistani's you can now say to the Indians: "Who's Daddy?"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauvunist

Massive fireworks in peshawar ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mitho1980

Ponka bhai ponka


----------



## Verve

WOHOOOOOOOOOOO ..... MUBARAK MUBARAK MUBARAK!!!!!!

Thank you Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oFFbEAT

utraash said:


> Congrats Pakistan. They deserved to be trophy CT lifter. What a turnaround from first match to final one.
> We didn't display the character of defending champion in today's match, it is a time to introspect & plug the gaps.


India can never plug the gaps unless it produces quality bowlers....one cannot expect the batting to click everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Super Falcon

Levina said:


> 47 degrees heat,
> 5 hours drive,
> And the cricket commentary on radio made the day very frustrating for me.
> 
> Pak team performed well.
> 
> But I'm still proud of our team, afterall they made it to the finals.


And remember no one is invincible and never challenge any nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThinker02

PAK CHAMPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peshwa

Well played Pakistan! Deserve the win!
Congrats are in order! Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trumpcard

Umm....Chalo aaj Pakistan ko pata chalega ki India ko harr match ke baad kaisa feel hota hai
P.S. Face saving 
Your team outclassed ours in every way, well done!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Can hear it playing in the stadium
> Sawad a gaya ey badshao
> @Musafir117 @PaklovesTurkiye @PakSword @The Eagle
> 156-9



Beautiful memory. Thanks. Really miss him. 

@Divergent1 been to stadium or watched at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Good to see the Pakistani/Indian players hugging and smiling. Great sportsmanship. 
Please keep the posts civil and humble.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Levina said:


> 47 degrees heat,
> 5 hours drive,
> And the cricket commentary on radio made the day very frustrating for me.
> 
> Pak team performed well.
> 
> But I'm still proud of our team, afterall they made it to the finals.


you got beaten by number 8 team very poor performance


----------



## Super Falcon

PTV mauka mauka add I'm loving it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omega supremme

Firing has started all over in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

*How do you say "asss whooping" in Hindi? *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## utraash

Let's us have consolation win in hockey against Pakistan. 

Today was not good for cricket but hockey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

200 million have just defeated 1.3 billion with the odds heavily stacked against us.

As ever, when the WHOLE world said it was IMPOSSIBLE for Pakistan, we went and achieved the impossible.



LONG LIVE THE GREAT PAKISTANI PEOPLE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Pakistan crash India by 180 runs .

*Congratulation*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

India has to fail odds were Against india


----------



## imadul

کھول آنکھ زمین دیکھ فلک دیکھ فضا دیکھ
پاکستان سے ابھرتے ہوئے سورج کو ذرا دیکھ

Amir man of the match


----------



## Jungibaaz

Indians on this forum were being very boastful these past few days. Overall this wasn't that good of a tournament, two India vs Pak matches, neither of them came down to the wire.

Congrats to the men in green.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Oh bahi Indians ka koi version hai hamri tarah?
"Tum jeeto ya haaro suno humein tumshe piaar hei" Type ka?
@DESERT FIGHTER @Narendra Trump

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> India played very well in that match. Great victory.


We perform well 9/10 times.


----------



## The Eagle

Moonlight said:


> Hahahah for first half it was Fakhar then it was Amir now Hassan.
> 
> Way too excited and it's all for the fun lol



What if it was Imad the chichora.... Lol


----------



## Super Falcon

monitor said:


> Pakistan crash India by 180 runs .
> 
> *Congratulations*


Revenge li ha biaj Kat ke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Reichsmarschall

Super Falcon said:


> PTV mauka mauka add I'm loving it


lol the add is hilarious


----------



## B2B

Congratulations to Pakistan. Well done

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Biaj Kat ke badla


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876468667013369856


----------



## CriticalThought

Dr. Abdul Basit said:


> No international cricket in country for a decade
> Almost 70% players are youngsters with minimal experience
> Least exposure because of less number of matches thanks to really hypocrite neighbours and Bangla noobs
> Still steal the show from world best
> It's not victory its something beyond victory no words to explain s
> 
> Simply awesome and mind boggling



This happens when you take politics out of sports and let real talent shine instead of giving opportunities based on who knows whom. It's really as simple as that. Alhamdolillah we have plenty of talent they just don't get enough support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

Thank you for the beautiful gift on #Fathers Day India.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Narendra Trump said:


> not only Party but a great mega party





Narendra Trump said:


> not only Party but a great mega party


it



I can't believe that I feel excited for something I haven't watched. 

Was it a victory? Was it a massive victory? Or was it so Epic that words can't describe it?

I need to understand this.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attock

Congratulation to Pakistan Alhumdolillah and don't be dejected India. Haar jeet hotee rehtee ha. You have very good team.


----------



## singlefighter

Congrats to all Pakistani brother and sisters,and our international friends who wish for our victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Guys post some trools and tweets from ka poor sehwag plz plz


----------



## waz

Pakistan team thanked India and its fans. Nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Dear India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876451587585187840

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## singlefighter

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan 338/4 (50.0 over)
> India 158/10 (30.3 over)*
> 
> Pakistan won by 180 runs


Huge win...[emoji106] [emoji12]


----------



## Reichsmarschall

The boys played really well


----------



## Verve

Sinopakfriend said:


> it
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe that I feel excited for something I haven't watched.
> 
> Was it a victory? Was it a massive victory? Or was it so Epic that words can't describe it?
> 
> I need to understand this.....



Massive indeed

Epic indeed

Utter demolition!


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876467512539582464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

India has understand respect other team otherwise u get thrashing defeat which u cannot forget forever


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876468308840779779

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThought

Moonlight said:


> I am the champion who since day one saying I am Pakistan is the champion of 2017



C'mon seriously? You could keep saying that every year until one year you prove right by chance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Sinopakfriend said:


> it
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe that I feel excited for something I haven't watched.
> 
> Was it a victory? Was it a massive victory? Or was it so Epic that words can't describe it?
> 
> I need to understand this.....


it was huge victory like some one outclassing another team by 10-2 margin in FIFA world cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876469866437455876


----------



## Super Falcon

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876467512539582464


Post tweets from kapoor


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Narendra Trump said:


> it was huge victory like some one outclassing another team by 10-2 margin in FIFA world cup


More like 10-0.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

singlefighter said:


> Congrats to all Pakistani brother and sisters,and our international friends who wish for our victory.
> View attachment 404629


@Zibago 
IS PAR TO BANTA THAAA


----------



## Super Falcon

Yaaar koi tweet post karo rishi Kapoor ka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Biggest victory against India!! A defeat of a mahooooosive 180 runs!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

SarthakGanguly said:


> India 171/10


more like India 158/10.


----------



## waz

Thanks to Mickey Arthur as well!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

indians are lucky

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

Super Falcon said:


> India has understand respect other team otherwise u get thrashing defeat which u cannot forget forever


Their online crowd here should give you an idea of the pitiful mentality they hold

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmer Rana

I think that it's first time in the history that one has recognized his father on father's day and that too with proof

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Madam guess the name of legend in my avatar. If true you will be the women of the match.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SarthakGanguly said:


> More like 10-0.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Narendra Trump said:


> you got beaten by number 8 team very poor performance


Life is like a sine wave.
Troughs and peaks are part and parcel of it. <Lady baba Levina>. 


I still like each member of my team. 

Your team did perform well today despite the poor performances earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

BESHAK YE JEET ALLAH PAAK KI TARAF SE HAI.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Moonlight

CriticalThought said:


> C'mon seriously? You could keep saying that every year until one year you prove right by chance



Let me celebrate. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kashmiri Brahman

Congratulations ! 

We needed this as people were too boastful here. Mauka Mauka stuff n shit.

I know these we are going to loose the moment we entered in final.now I just want to see face of my hype nationalist brother (Bharat mata ki jai type) and those who are too proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876470762353418242


----------



## imadul

SarthakGanguly said:


> Was waiting for a Hindu insult... Got it.


Yes, baby u got your heart desire


----------



## iPhone

Wow, since 2007 I've only seen Pakistan loose big matches in the biggest tournaments. What a turn around, what a come back, man. Salute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Just got the news,,Sari hekri nikal gai batting line up ki


----------



## utraash

oFFbEAT said:


> India can never plug the gaps unless it produces quality bowlers....one cannot expect the batting to click everyday.


Bhuvneshwar done good bowling even death overs, Hardik is evolving as all rounder & has plenty time to mature his game as one of the youngest player in team. Bumra too did good bowling in first spell, had that no ball got Fakhar out result would have been different. But it was Pakistans day, few throws didn't hit the wicket, fielding was also not up to the mark, we didn't even bat well up to our true potential. 
Teams grooming is ever ongoing process, it doesn't complete in one go or cycle. Yes you are right, our bowling didn't work well especially the Ashwin, he disappointed us.


----------



## BDforever

waz said:


> Pakistan team thanked India and its fans. Nice.


but reaction of opposition fans would have been opposite if result was opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## imadul

Kambojaric said:


> Unnecessary. Its a sport. When we lose, will they say the Babri Masjid and all masjids destroyed? Please think before you post stuff like this and respect others the way you want to be respected.


Dont speak if you dont know what u r talking.
It is beyond u. Chill


----------



## Levina

singlefighter said:


> Chal nikal yahan say





Mind your language.

@Zaki @WAJsal


----------



## malikahmed91279

Congratulations guys, we win, Pakistan win,


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ahmer Rana said:


> I think that it's first time in the history that one has recognized his father on father's day and that too with proof


aray dewano, baap ko pechano... 



Levina said:


> Mind your language.
> 
> @Zaki @WAJsal


th0ka th0ka

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## StraightShooter




----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Congrats Pakistan. 
This win is very special for you. 
Hard luck for India. 
I still trust Kohli and Dhoni. They are still number one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

BDforever said:


> but reaction of opposition fans would have been opposite if result was opposite.




I don't think so.
I'm here to congratulate their team. 

Btw you guys were missing the other day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Pakistan took revenge of T20 world cup final.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Congratulations Pakistan. Played very well. Deserved the trophy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RangeMaster

Ab btao baap kon hy.....
GOOD WORK PAKISTAN....
.....


----------



## Meengla

iPhone said:


> Wow, since 2007 I've only seen Pakistan loose big matches in the biggest tournaments. What a turn around, what a come back, man. Salute.



Minor correction: The 2009 T20 Championship win by Pakistan was a major achievement. I had sent $ for 'Mithai' to the family in Karachi. And I will do so again today!!

Congrats!! What a day!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## neem456

Cricket, what cricket ? Our national game is hockey yay we won 7-1.


lolz, anyways congrajulations to pakistan, you deserve to win today outclassed india in all departments.

And yea i still love all my team members and i bleed blue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Congrats

India played well too through out the tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Narendra Trump said:


> indians are lucky



I think the Indians see a silver lining in this. They don't want to be tortured further...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CriticalThinker02



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Arsalan said:


> View attachment 404634


Would be wonderful, if we have sehwag on tv and shoaib says that line..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

halupridol said:


> Pakistan took revenge of T20 world cup final.




Ab @S.U.R.B. ko bulaooo
Treat dilaooo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

REQUEST TO PAKISTANI MEMBERS :

we should avoid MAuka Mauka, Father son $hit
We are not like that, We know who we are
Lets celebrate together

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Verve

*What a CLOBBERING!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Narendra Trump said:


> Do any one know what will be pakistan's position in ICC rankings if we win this match??
> @waz @WAJsal @Arsalan


We moved up by one position after semi final win. This wont take us up but will close the gap. 

but


does it matter?


WE WONNNNNNNN
Pakistan beats India to win Champions Trophy
hahahahahaj
ufff i am dancing right now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Rahil khan

Huna Turk said:


> Congratulations !
> 
> We needed this as people were too boastful here. Mauka Mauka stuff n shit.
> 
> I know these we are going to loose the moment we entered in final.now I just want to see face of my hype nationalist brother (Bharat mata ki jai type) and those who are too proud.


Have you watched Kohli giving a warm hug to Shoaib Malik ? Its just a game, some days belong to you, some to us like today. Cricket is great tool to conquer hearts and minds. Hyper nationalism is the essence of India Pak cricket battles. This can only reduce when both sides play more and more with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Levina

singlefighter said:


> You and your countrymen mind their language yesterday, ab barri jali teri




NINETY members online.
But only you seem to be making tawdry comments.


@waz

I'm reporting this guy for repeatedly trolling me on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Levina said:


> I don't think so.
> I'm here to congratulate their team.
> 
> Btw you guys were missing the other day.


Well thank you then 

But, you know how it have been like!!

anyway, just loving it at the moment
waiting for the boys to lift that trophy

Overwhelmed!!!


----------



## The Eagle

Champion of the Champions..... 

This day will be remembered till another CT final like this though the winning margin is going to be toughest to break. 

Congrats everyone and hats off to team Pakistan Cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876473138493743104


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@Arsalan @waz @Moonlight @BDforever @monitor @DESERT FIGHTER @Super Falcon 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876473785918074881

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Moonlight

Ranking doesn't matter.  8th to be in the ranking first to enter in final. That's Pakistan for you.


----------



## Arsalan

The Eagle said:


> Champion of the Champions.....
> 
> This day will be remembered till another CT final like this though the winning margin is going to be toughest to break.
> 
> Congrats everyone and hats off to team Pakistan Cricket.


 bbbsssss

ooy bally bally aaha aahaaa

ufffffff
I am going crazy


WOWWWWW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Keep the posts civil and humble please. The vast majority are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

Narendra Trump said:


> @Arsalan @waz @Moonlight @BDforever @monitor @DESERT FIGHTER @Super Falcon
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876473785918074881


 
Thank youuuuu I was waiting for the one.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876474427868925952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## el nino

Well done Pakistan GREAT WIN


----------



## CBU-105

good thing not interested in cricket so much lately.


----------



## Secret Service

Fakhar zaman .. Player of the match


----------



## Moonlight

Hasan Ali first to receive the award


----------



## CriticalThought

Moonlight said:


> Let me celebrate. :p



Sorry celebrating by teasing. U have a good one


----------



## Moonlight

That song in the back, "Jiyo To Aise".


----------



## waz

Hassan Ali gets best bowler.


----------



## SQ8



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## The Eagle

Arsalan said:


> bbbsssss
> 
> ooy bally bally aaha aahaaa
> 
> ufffffff
> I am going crazy
> 
> 
> WOWWWWW



Thought to share a video with you in convo but using cellphone hence, hard to copy paste links... Later, though. 

Enjoy............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Moonlight

CriticalThought said:


> Sorry celebrating by teasing. U have a good one



Ha I see  I'm up on skies lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Hassan gets best player!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

PAKISTAN Have won against IMPOSSIBLE ODDS. This is a far greater achievement than David beating Goliath & we did it in front of at least 1 in 6 of humanity & we did it in style.................


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

#BaapBaapHotaHai Trending on twitter..

Almost every post tags sehwag and rishi kapoor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

waz said:


> Hassan gets best player!!!!!



Deserving one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThinker02

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 404642



lol man awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

waz said:


> Hassan gets best player!!!!!


It was Amir who started it by taking 3 wickets..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CBU-105

it was overdue though, India have got the better of Pak cricket in recent times in big games, got thrashed this time.

who knows when the next game will be..


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

@PaklovesTurkiye @Kaptaan @Verve @Max @Irfan Baloch @MastanKhan @war&peace @Narendra Trump @django @Oscar @waz @Horus @WebMaster @DESERT FIGHTER @imadul @El Sidd @Spring Onion @Pakistan First 

@All Paks 


My very Dear Paks,


I wish you all the biggest, bestest, loudest and happiest party ever!!!! Your brothers and sisters in Kashmir have something to celeberate....

What the bloodyyyyy heckkkkkkkkkkkkk you just Crushed indians... Wow... made your Friend proud!

Remain safe with all thoses firings that you are known for. Enjoyyyyyyy!!!!

I can't believe I am excited for something I haven't even watched...


Bless you all @All Paks!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## Al-zakir

What what mighty India got beaten by Minnow Pakistan (per big mouth Bharti)? 

shabbash Pakistan team. Best gift ahead of Eid ul fitr.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Sandman

bht garoor tha kch logon ko aj toot gya wo garoor bhi  kahan hai wo sb jo keh rhe the ke Pakistani tv toddenge wapsi ki tickets krwalo aur pta ni kya kya  itni buri trhan se har gye yr 180 runs se  aynda itni bari bari baatein mt krna yr mushkil ho jata hai phr ap logon ke lye 
@Zibago @django @Hell hound @Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

A very interesting video:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H!TchHiker

Yesssssssssssss..Rishi uncle ka 10 bajy sa pahala ka tweeeeet..



*Rishi Kapoor*‏Verified account @chintskap
Yes Pakistan, you have defeated us. Well played, outplayed us in all departments. Many congratulations, I concede. Best wishes!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

*aaj waqayi Sarfraz ne dhoka nahi diya!*


----------



## Ocean

More arrests and car smashings will happen at the hands of indian security forces against celebrating kashmiris.

Rishsi kapoor aka chintu has gotten a chanta. But dont think he will be fazed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> #BaapBaapHotaHai Trending on twitter..
> 
> Almost every post tags sehwag and rishi kapoor


Pehle hi apni auqaat mein rehte to itni na hoti 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876469453751496707

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Ababeel said:


> A very interesting video:


Oh Dear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## SMC

CBU-105 said:


> it was overdue though, India have got the better of Pak cricket in recent times in big games, got thrashed this time.
> 
> who knows when the next game will be..



But India has not beaten Pakistan in too many knock out games, ala "big games". Their wins they have had have usually been inconsequential in the tournaments. I think in knock out games and finals, India leads 2-1 which is not a huge margin. Overall in the last 10 odd years, India has the edge but not as strong as people think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Divergent

Happy Fathers Day to India From Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

Great match.
Better team won hands down.
Congratulations Pakistan team.
PS Really Happy for Aamir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

Curse shehzad and wahab riaz Should sent begs packing for ever


----------



## oFFbEAT

utraash said:


> Bhuvneshwar done good bowling even death overs, Hardik is evolving as all rounder & has plenty time to mature his game as one of the youngest player in team. Bumra too did good bowling in first spell, had that no ball got Fakhar out result would have been different. But it was Pakistans day, few throws didn't hit the wicket, fielding was also not up to the mark, we didn't even bat well up to our true potential.
> Teams grooming is ever ongoing process, it doesn't complete in one go or cycle. Yes you are right, our bowling didn't work well especially the Ashwin, he disappointed us.


All those are excuses and they are contradictory too. Once you're saying that the bowlers will become better with maturity and on the other hand acknowledging failure of a matured bowler like Ashwin. You gave example of that first no ball as if once an opportunity is lost it cannot be created again but see Amir, even though Kohli's catch was dropped he dismissed Kohli on the next ball, that's called quality.
The fact is, Indian bowlers are not reliable, not because they lack talent but because they lack proper grooming. India needs a separate and proper bowling coach like Glenn McGrath, who would teach them how to maintain proper line and length even under immense pressure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CriticalThinker02



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## litman

it was more then a match . it was like a war and thanks to Allah. pak won it.
amir should be the man of the match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Great match.
Better team won hands down.
Congratulations Pakistan team.
PS Really Happy for Aamir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

jaiind said:


> pak is more worried about India than bangla after today's result





jaiind said:


> lots of tv sets gonna to be break





JanjaWeed said:


> As usual build up to the match would be more exciting than the match itself.. that's how it's been off late between India - Pak matches!





protest said:


> Hopefully, it won't be a one sided affair like the last one.





Soumitra said:


> View attachment 403913





zip said:


> India should drop Ashwin and shami should be included.. Hope this one will be a close match India winning after hard fight..





el nino said:


> India is the bookies favorites
> India is the number one ranked team
> India is the biggest richest cricketing board in the world
> India has the equivalent of the Premier league of cricket called IPL
> 
> India should win
> India probably will win
> 
> BUT YOU NEVER KNOW





kasper95 said:


> Its 80% for India and 20% for Pakistan to win the finals.Pakistan players will be under lot of pressure to perform .some of you might say India too will be under pressure,but the difference is IPL has done wonders for Indian team they are trained to take pressure and you can see the attitude and results of Indian players in last 4-5 years.





Peshwa said:


> Clearly India is the better team but momentum and luck can swing the game the other way any day of the week.
> So I say again, let's not get over confident. Pakistan doesn't need to be the better team, it just needs to play better on that day!





t_for_talli said:


> What 50-50.
> Its holy month for you and you shoulnt make false claims
> 
> There is less than 10% chance of Pak winning final
> 
> If Pak bowls first they have to restrict India under 250
> 
> If batting first then anything less than 300 is not enough





rubyjackass said:


> Pakistan's only strength is a bit of bowling and a hint of luck called unpredictability. They already won two matches, the effect is over. Sri Lanka literally threw the match away. Stokes' initial struggle and absence of partners late cost them bad. The fact that Pakistan's fielding improved from horrible to bad also helped.
> 
> In the final perhaps when the best bowling meets best batting and mediocre bowling meets mediocre batting, we will have an interesting match. India is better off batting second. Takes out the unpredictability part.





kaykay said:


> Batting will decide the game. To win, Pakistan will have to bat better than India. Simple!!





duhastmish said:


> pakistan will have ro pray hard if they bat second they have a fighting chance.





lastone said:


> India should bat 1st to make this a interesting game.
> I want to see a exciting game in which obviously Pakistan loses , not another demolition of Pakistan by India.





Prince of Dorne said:


> Along with cell phones and tablets, we are living in digital world after all, even if we field our A team we would still win against Pakistan, and I ain't bragging, India is just vastly superior at the moment.
> 
> 
> Nah not anymore, more like Phupa, Chacha or mama of all the matches
> 
> 
> Just like we lough at Pakistan's performance as well





scionoftheindus said:


> Shahid afridi is still expecting role as some analyst or commentator on indian channels..no recently retired ccricketer of pak talks arrogantly or insultingly about india because they knoe india is a golden duck for them..people like rashid latif are harsly known to anyone in the present generation..besides he knows he got no future in india or its channels..so he reflects true pakistani psyche....I was hearing to madan lal comment on some news channel where he said pakistan doesnt have culture but only agriculture..not my words..you can check on youtube.





Grevion said:


> My spelling is correct according to how we say it in India.
> 
> Yep everday is not a sunday but yaar last time kab tum logo ne ICC event me India ko haraya tha ab to mere khayal se ICC ko bhi yaad nahi hai.





duhastmish said:


> india doesnt only need to win. but burn the god damn hous3 to ground. and finish them off.
> prove it was fluke. the talent is bigger than luck. i am sure we will make them shiver.





Jugger said:


> The change happened because of the repeated losses, people have lost hope in the pakistani cricket team.
> I am 100% sure that like all other things, pakistani cricket is also corrupt. The rescent scandals and bans prove this point clearly.





Jackdaws said:


> Pakistan is a good team and deserves full credit for the turnaround. But even Pakistani fans will admit that this Pakistani team is not anywhere close to the Pak team of the late 1980s and early 1990s. Which current Pak player would be in a playing XI of that Pak team?
> 
> 
> Actually India beat England 4-0
> 
> I do have a serious question for Pak members. While they still produce good bowlers - how come the batsmen have stopped coming out of Pak? These new guys play a few good innings but no one in the class of Younis, Inzy or Yousuf.





pikkuboss said:


>





Ashesh said:


> If Pakistan gets 280+. It's going to be Cumbersome for India to Win.
> 
> We should have Batted first & put the total on board. Pressure of Chasing in Finals would have favoured India.
> 
> Further, our Team Selection through out the tournament is BAD. We should have gone with 3 Regular Fast Bowlers, not Hardik.


Ya'll still there??




@I S I @DESERT FIGHTER @Sinopakfriend @Super Falcon @maximuswarrior @PaklovesTurkiye @terry5 @PAKISTANFOREVER

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## omega supremme

*Rishi Kapoor*‏Verified account @chintskap Jun 15
PCB. Cricket team bhejna please.Earlier Hockey ya Kho Kho team bhejin thin. Kyon ki 18th June(Fathers Day) Baap khel raha tumhare saath lol!

10,988 replies2,907 retweets10,588 likes



Our apnay Baap ka aj akhar Rishi Kapoor ny pata laga hi liyea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

monitor said:


> View attachment 404648


isko kehte hen thook ke chatna . lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

*Brilliant opportunity for Mohammad Hafeez and Shoaib Malik to announce their retirement.

They are burden on the team and should leave with respect*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876452379108954115

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876422597088616449

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan

*CHAMPIONS








*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

Congratulations to coach Mickey Arthur.Job well done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Rishi Kapoor ka tweet post kar9oooooooo yarooooooo


----------



## Grevion

Virat Kohli has been a very humble Captain.
What a great little speech by him gave all the credit of victory to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

Look shehzad and wahab out u see difference


----------



## Ababeel

Joint transmission program by India-Pakistan Channels:


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Mike Atherton "Pakistan were massive underdogs. If you compare the resources they have, this is remarkable"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Super Falcon said:


> Rishi Kapoor ka tweet post kar9oooooooo yarooooooo



already done

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paki...ons-trophy-final.501910/page-145#post-9585214


----------



## Super Falcon

Shehzad is worst player take this idiot out


----------



## halupridol

Just watchd highlights,,Pharrr dala yaar,,they scored 300+ n bulldozed through our batting line up.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Ahmad Shehzad is raising trophy like a man of the match. 



Super Falcon said:


> Shehzad is worst player take this idiot out


Yea and he is raising trophy like a boss.


----------



## CBU-105

SMC said:


> But India has not beaten Pakistan in too many knock out games, ala "big games". Their wins they have had have usually been inconsequential in the tournaments. I think in knock out games and finals, India leads 2-1 which is not a huge margin. Overall in the last 10 odd years, India has the edge but not as strong as people think.


could be, haven't watched too much cricket since the big one at the 2011 WC, my interest in the game also retired with Sachin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876468397856378880

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## gayMo

Well playes. Today they were the better tram


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

H!TchHiker said:


> Yesssssssssssss..Rishi uncle ka 10 bajy sa pahala ka tweeeeet..
> 
> 
> 
> *Rishi Kapoor*‏Verified account @chintskap
> Yes Pakistan, you have defeated us. Well played, outplayed us in all departments. Many congratulations, I concede. Best wishes!


Nr rishi admit who is father

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Bolo bhai bolo...

Today is father's day....Hum hain Baap....

Waiting for Rashid Latif Video....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876477998723022848
#MaukaMauka


----------



## wiqi21

Alhamdulilah!!!!


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@PaklovesTurkiye kya tha tumhri photo mai jo delete krdi ha tmne??
mne nhe dekhi


----------



## SecularNationalist

Pakistan conducts horrifying surgical strike at oval .Massive causalities reported. Modi speechless.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Waqas said:


>


Ais BC ki shirt utarwani chahiye tho ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

this is ours




@Sinopakfriend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aazee

Narendra Trump said:


> @PaklovesTurkiye kya tha tumhri photo mai jo delete krdi ha tmne??
> mne nhe dekhi




Tumne zaror dkhni haa


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

neem456 said:


> This is making round on whatsapp here in india, no offence.
> 
> *Fathers victory is sons victory,* Happy Fathers day !


*True.. so Indians must be happy ?*

*Father (Pakistan) won..*

*Beta khushi ho rahi hai!!?!!??? *
#BaapBaapHotaHai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Murgah

Stand up for a champion


----------



## Ababeel

One more interesting one: See the realistic Sardarji (Sikh)


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Aazee said:


> Tumne zaror dkhni haa


hn


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Narendra Trump said:


> this is ours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sinopakfriend




I am very happy for you @All Paks!!!

You Earned it. As I have said sometime back..you lot are a mad, delightful, passionate people!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aazee

ghazi52 said:


>


Champs we are


----------



## scionoftheindus

oFFbEAT said:


> All those are excuses and they are contradictory too. Once you're saying that the bowlers will become better with maturity and on the other hand acknowledging failure of a matured bowler like Ashwin. You gave example of that first no ball as if once an opportunity is lost it cannot be created again but see Amir, even though Kohli's catch was dropped he dismissed Kohli on the next ball, that's called quality.
> The fact is, Indian bowlers are not reliable, not because they lack talent but because they lack proper grooming. India needs a separate and proper bowling coach like Glenn McGrath, who would teach them how to maintain proper line and length even under immense pressure.


Well said...useless bowlers..jump up and down defeating international teams on sand dust pitches of india..I wanted india to win this match because the opponent was pakistan otherwise I wouldnt root for these overrated home tiers against any team..kohli cant play moving ball and ashwin cant bowl on flat pitches..


----------



## Arsalan

What a moment
So proud of my team
Well done *Team Pakistan*
These images will live in our memories (and that of rishi kapoor) for years to come

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aazee

Narendra Trump said:


>



Karna start kia haa zaleel abi Indians


----------



## The Sandman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876479436786466816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876479419619127305

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876478750287900672

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Narendra Trump said:


> @PaklovesTurkiye kya tha tumhri photo mai jo delete krdi ha tmne??
> mne nhe dekhi



Abey ye moderators ne delete kardi...

Main teri profile pe send karta hun...Ruk


----------



## Aazee

Narendra Trump said:


> hn


So lagta ha wish cmplete ni ho gy tumhari


----------



## Reichsmarschall

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Abey ye moderators ne delete kardi...
> 
> Main teri profile pe send karta hun...Ruk


jldi kr mnay bht logon ko tweet krni ha


----------



## Moonlight

Best moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Aazee said:


> So lagta ha wish cmplete ni ho gy tumhari


ho gi meri jan hogi


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Abey ye moderators ne delete kardi...
> 
> Main teri profile pe send karta hun...Ruk


Mujhay bhi kar dai bhai


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@PaklovesTurkiye delete kr de

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> ruk main yahan post karta hun...Jaldi save kar
> 
> View attachment 404665

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

waz said:


> I think the Indians see a silver lining in this. They don't want to be tortured further...


They called this upon themselves. You know what the worst part in all this is? No lesson is learned (its very unlikely).

BOASTING DONT GET ONE ANYWHERE and it is likely that one ends up with mud (to be polite) in their face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Narendra Trump said:


> @PaklovesTurkiye delete kr de


My new dp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876479963112906753

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Ababeel said:


> One more interesting one: See the realistic Sardarji (Sikh)



what the bloody hell was that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Moonlight said:


> Best moment.
> View attachment 404664


Made my heart beat faster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> ruk main yahan post karta hun...Jaldi save kar
> 
> View attachment 404665


Bharat Mata ka tou.... ho gaya..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> My new dp


ban kr dnge tjhe or abhi ban hnay ka waqt nhe hai Jashan ka ah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

Waqas said:


>


whoa, good thing this is "the gentleman's game" and there's no football hooliganism virus in our expat communities there. 

the natives didn't take kindly to such politically loaded stuff back in the 'long war' when they had IRA problems etc, wouldn't have survived a football game or even a rock concert with incendiary stuff like that back then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aazee

Narendra Trump said:


> ho gi meri jan hogi


so the upr one tumhri wish thy


----------



## Moonlight

Love the video of ISPR with Yalgaar team. 
Mauka


----------



## The Sandman

Arsalan said:


> BOASTING DONT GET ONE ANYWHERE and it is likely that one ends up with mud (to be polite) in their face.


Exactly!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## H!TchHiker

Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876479963112906753


ICC trolling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omega supremme

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Abey ye moderators ne delete kardi...
> 
> Main teri profile pe send karta hun...Ruk





Mujhy bhi bhej yaar pic.


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876465937880305664


----------



## Areesh

litman said:


> you have got few more hours to enjoy. dont comment on this thread 12 hrs later.



Haan bhai. Kaisa dia. Nahi dia acha?


----------



## Mitro

Congratulations Pakistan for excellent performance

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ghazi52 said:


>


please post group photo with trophy I need it for FB cover

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M@rKhor

@Dhara
Bhai g kush ghussa utrya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

omega supremme said:


> Mujhy bhi bhej yaar pic.


Dp dekh meri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

Super Falcon said:


> Nr rishi admit who is father


Son already told father was not in his senses after 10


----------



## omega supremme

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> ruk main yahan post karta hun...Jaldi save kar





Pic to bari fit hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

StraightShooter said:


> Betting has been suspended. All done. Almost $110 million dollars for just one India-Pakistan game. Incredible
> 
> Brilliant performance by Pakistan and well deserved win. Out classed India in all departments.
> 
> Congratulations! to Pakistan.
> 
> What if India lost, I made money.
> 
> View attachment 404627


how much you made ? :p


----------



## El Sidd

Moonlight said:


> Best moment.
> View attachment 404664



Not to ruin it.
But 11 brown guys prostrating to Angrez.
How is that your best moment? 
Lol


----------



## Reichsmarschall

litman said:


> you have got few more hours to enjoy. dont comment on this thread 12 hrs later.


han bhai kahan ho tum??
@DESERT FIGHTER @PaklovesTurkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Areesh said:


> Andar charha lai hockey chutye.




Ghusay mein aa kar charha li... ab yahan akar bata raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

*Turkish prime minister Erdogan*
PM watching Pakistan vs India match and joyed with Pakistan victory

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Indians : Mauka Mauka

Pakistan : Thoka Thoka

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pseudonym



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## The Sandman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876476451180224512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876473638618312705

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876470780514750464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876464972875710465

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876482086378414080

Meanwhile in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Areesh

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ghusay mein aa kar charha li... ab yahan akar bata raha hai



Yeh woh imultiple ID dhakkan hai. Muh sai bahar aa gayi hogi hockey is kai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omega supremme

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dp dekh meri




Rishi Kapoor ko ajj pata lag gaya ho ga, Baap kaisey khelta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Arsalan said:


> *Turkish prime minister Erdogan*
> PM watching Pakistan vs India match and joyed with Pakistan victory
> View attachment 404670



This should be joke>? Are you serious? Is this really authentic?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Indians : Mauka Mauka
> 
> Pakistan : Thoka Thoka

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

El Sidd said:


> Not to ruin it.
> But 11 brown guys prostrating to Angrez.
> How is that your best moment?
> Lol



Wait what???


----------



## Burhan Wani

Narendra Trump said:


> please post group photo with trophy I need it for FB cover




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876482609827557376

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Power Metal said:


> No big deal.
> We won hockey 7-1.


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876482804837732356

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876481609058463750

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876482086378414080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876470680900038657


----------



## graphican



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Moonlight said:


> Wait what???



Nothing. Lol.

Look at the pic again and i am assuming the umpires to be uncle gora


----------



## Super Falcon

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Indians : Mauka Mauka
> 
> Pakistan : Thoka Thoka


I'm loving it thoka chora in sindhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Moonlight said:


> View attachment 404667


Super Tyar hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

graphican said:


> View attachment 404676



Are they moving to California? With them white blazers


----------



## ziaulislam

litman said:


> it was more then a match . it was like a war and thanks to Allah. pak won it.
> amir should be the man of the match


lets face, pakistan has always lost because they never posted a good total without farakh that would not have happened, we almost lost our way but hafeez came to rescue


----------



## Areesh

@Windjammer kahan ho bhai??? Kuch ho gaya hai kisi kai sath


----------



## Stealth

*Stop abusing Indians... they're also appreciating our team ... the way they defend our captain Sarfaraz over his English scene especially after Pakistan won against England, Srilanka.... Ganguly always appreciating and supporting team Pakistan..... its a game!*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Arsalan

litman said:


> you have got few more hours to enjoy. dont comment on this thread 12 hrs later.


nai mein na tu kuch b nai kaha bahi


----------



## Pakistan First

Reports coming in of streets in several cities of India littered with broken TV sets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Army guys celebrating as well:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876482746859765760

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Verve

Aaj to India ka DHABARDOOS ho gya ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876483836493824001


----------



## Pakistan First

Indians severely depressed tonight


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876483684697866241

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

https://twitter.com/narendramodi?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author

Narendra saib is very quiet.


----------



## The Sandman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876463857723691008 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876459261504704512

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

Arsalan said:


> nai mein na tu kuch b nai kaha bahi



Pakistan cricket doesn't need such plastic kai fan.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Stealth said:


> *Stop abusing Indians... they're also appreciating our team ... the way they defend our captain Sarfaraz over his English scene especially after Pakistan won against England, Srilanka.... Ganguly always appreciating and supporting team Pakistan..... its a game!*


They are their tactics to save their miserable defeat....
Just imagine we were lost this match by 180 runs. Doob marne ka mukaam hota hai,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Where is that fucker Amir sohail? Who was venting his jealousy out against Sarfaraz....

Tried to create controversy and confuse Pakistani team...

**** him...

Sarfaraz will remain captain...U need to eat shit, amir sohail

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@PaklovesTurkiye @Areesh @Randiana2012

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Moonlight

El Sidd said:


> Nothing. Lol.
> 
> Look at the pic again and i am assuming the umpires to be uncle gora



Tauba karo jii.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Narendra Trump said:


> @PaklovesTurkiye @Areesh @Randiana2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

I am so happy that I was proved Wrong , Congratulation Pakistan, what a Performance , we have Outclassed India in every Way ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Where is that fucker Amir sohail? Who was venting his jealousy out against Sarfaraz....
> 
> Tried to create controversy and confuse Pakistani team...
> 
> **** him...
> 
> Sarfaraz will remain captain...U need to eat shit, amir sohail





Amir Sohail is an animal. Ignore him. Doesn't know what he's talking about. He acts like a jealous little school girl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nakash Ahsan

Happy fathers day to pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Kashmiris celebrating in Srinagar.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876479667569668096
Other areas are celebrating as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Burhan Wani



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Areesh

Narendra Trump said:


> @PaklovesTurkiye @Areesh @Randiana2012



Abay is sai ziada kholi hai. Poori 180 inch

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Starlord said:


> I am so happy that I was proved Wrong , Congratulation Pakistan, what a Performance , we have Outclassed India in every Way ..




200 million just smashed & humiliated 1.3 billion in front of humanity.........only Pakistan can do such a thing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Max



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Burhan Wani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

*JEsy KHI k lye RANGER zururi hai wasi he AMIR india k lye zuririi hai hahahahhaha   
TRUE *




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876485739982143488

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## !eon

Arsalan said:


> *Turkish prime minister Erdogan*
> PM watching Pakistan vs India match and joyed with Pakistan victory
> View attachment 404670
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 404675


lol actually President of Turkey and this must be a joke 
Turks have no idea what cricket is


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Coswami right now

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876485167212183552




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876396366523756545


----------



## Mitho1980

Where is amir sohail


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Max said:


>








One of the greatest men to have ever lived..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Arsalan said:


> *Turkish prime minister Erdogan*
> PM watching Pakistan vs India match and joyed with Pakistan victory
> View attachment 404670
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 404675


is this for real?


----------



## BATMAN

PaklovesTurkiye said:


>



Love this one.
I was watching all ceremony, post match interviews but never saw him again.
Perhaps, he is in ICU !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876485007509929984

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Path-Finder

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Army guys celebrating as well:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876482746859765760

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Humsaya Log Kahan Hain????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

I am going to share screen shots of all loud mouth claims by Indians on this forum about todays match.

I am going to start a separate thread for it and I am going to be brutal. Abhi bata rah hoon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan

You know what, i am going with just posting to enjoy the moment
Tomorrow i will go back, reply to some 200 Indian posts that DESREVED to be replied 
Just to rub it in, plus there are so many tweets and what not. Not sure how alllllll tht be covered


For now, Sharam kro n bolny sa pahly soch lea kro
its a game
understand this
itni unchi unchi phanko gy tu zaleel he ho gy na
And Indians had the guts to say Bangladeshi fans cross the line and cannot cobtrol it!!!


And here, keep enjoying. 





ohh aur han, yes its a TT posting this, jao kr lo jo krna ha

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## El Sidd

Moonlight said:


> Tauba karo jii.



Koi asaan kam hi dedo


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

We have probably just witnessed the greatest ever sporting upset EVER. NO cricket team ranked 8th has EVER won an international Cricket tournament........till today courtesy of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> @Zibago
> IS PAR TO BANTA THAAA


Mauka mauka mauka mauka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Kashmiris celebrating in Srinagar.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876479667569668096
> Other areas are celebrating as well.



I need more from Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

Oh man. Indian media going crazy [emoji3]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Moonlight said:


> Humsaya Log Kahan Hain????


May be they rushed towards Dhoni's home?
@DESERT FIGHTER 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876486702872772608

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

Hay jazba junoon to himat na haar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Reichsmarschall

Arsalan said:


> *Turkish prime minister Erdogan*
> PM watching Pakistan vs India match and joyed with Pakistan victory
> View attachment 404670
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 404675


bhai twitter handle ka link do


----------



## ghazi52

COAS watching historic winning moments of cricket match.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Kashmir

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876477567095767040

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moonlight

Sure

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## The Sandman

Moonlight said:


> Sure
> View attachment 404683
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 404684


----------



## Mitho1980

Indian would be.....
We should have had boycotted icc trophy...


----------



## Samlee

Power Metal said:


> No big deal.
> We won hockey 7-1.



Yeah Right Uptil This Evening Nobody Even Knew Of A Hockey Match Heck No Channel Was Even Telecasting It.
From Morning Indian Media Did Not Even Say The Word Hockey.When India Started Getting **** They Started Saying Look We Won Hockey.Vanity At It's Finest

Here Is The Difference That Match Was A World Cup Qualifier This Match Was The FINAL.We Actually One A Trophy You Did Not Win Anything In That Hockey Match.

And Big Deal Our Hockey Team Beat Yours By 7-1 Twice In The Past


----------



## HRK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876464755036348416






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876473638618312705

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

CONGRATS TO PAKISTAN WAS W AITING FOR INDIA TO LOSE 
WELL DONE MATES

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BATMAN

Jonah Arthur said:


>



After all he conspired it all... by overriding PCB and pushing in his man 'Fakahar'.
Watch out for Ajit Devil's retaliation!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

One of the greatest victories in Sporting history ever. No.8 team in the world beats the no.1 ranked team in a FINAL. 200 million have just smashed and humiliated 1.3 billion in front of the ENTIRE Earth. One of the greatest victories ever known.......

We have done something today that the legends of Pakistan Cricket could not do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## M@rKhor



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman




----------



## Burhan Wani

BATMAN said:


> After all he conspired it all... by overriding PCB and pushing in his man 'Fakahar'.
> Watch out for Ajit Devil's retaliation!!!!


Their officer our Jawan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876486702872772608

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

*HAPPY FATHER DAYS INDIAN HAPY FATHER DAYS ..!!!    xD*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Jaldi save kar
> 
> View attachment 404687


Hahaha.


----------



## omega supremme

Moonlight said:


> Humsaya Log Kahan Hain????





Humsaya logon ko ajj hi baap ka pata laga hai filhaal wo log is sadmay meim mubtla hain. Baray meharbani Humsaya ko aj ziyada tang na karian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

secretservice said:


> REQUEST TO PAKISTANI MEMBERS :
> 
> we should avoid MAuka Mauka, Father son $hit
> We are not like that, We know who we are
> Lets celebrate together


Gharor ka sir nicha hota hy aj India ko gharor ley doba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Power Metal said:


> No big deal.
> We won hockey 7-1.



P for Pakistan...P for Papa

B for Bharat...B for Beta

Father's day congratulations...Better luck next time, son.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

Looks matter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BATMAN

monitor said:


> View attachment 404682



Fakahr was indeed sent by ISI.
I can swear on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

Stealth said:


> *Stop abusing Indians... they're also appreciating our team ... the way they defend our captain Sarfaraz over his English scene especially after Pakistan won against England, Srilanka.... Ganguly always appreciating and supporting team Pakistan..... its a game!*


some people just don't get it,it's just a game you'll forget about it after a week or two,it's not worth it to abuse total strangers on the internet because of a game .Good luck to India.


----------



## Moonlight

Me right now


----------



## El Sidd

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> P for Pakistan...P for Papa
> 
> B for Bharat...B for Beta
> 
> Father's day congratulations...Better luck next time, son.



Holy crap 7-1. Is this correct?


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Jal gayi hai saloon ki....Yahan tak dhuaan ara hai...

Waiting for Rashid Bhai's video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

Grevion said:


> Virat Kohli has been a very humble Captain.
> What a great little speech by him gave all the credit of victory to Pakistan.



Kohli Is A Decent Man and Like Any World Class Player Lets His Bat Do The Talking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Jal gayi hai saloon ki....Yahan tak dhuaan ara hai...
> 
> Waiting for Rashid Bhai's video.


Here it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Guy

how are indian tv sales going?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

El Sidd said:


> Holy crap 7-1. Is this correct?



May be


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

omega supremme said:


> Humsaya logon ko ajj hi baap ka pata laga hai filhaal wo log is sadmay meim mubtla hain. Baray meharbani Humsaya ko aj ziyada tang na karian.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH. BAAP BAAP HI HOTA HAi. One of the top trend lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani




----------



## Reichsmarschall

we should dedicate this trophy to Burhan Wani and Kashmiri Freedom Fighter this will burn Indians to their core

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WebMaster

Member banned for posting inappropriate picture. It is Ramadan, control your acts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## future_bound

Nara a Takbeer 
Allahhu Akbar

Pakistan Zindabad
Pakistan Zindabad  

Congratulations to all Pakistanis on our Champions trophy victory and also congratulations to all indian muslims who i am sure are just as happy as we are

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## El Sidd

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> May be



Hockey's our national sport mate. Thats outrageous and i demand better.


----------



## Moonlight

Power Metal said:


> Indian cricket team deserved this loss.
> Unlike the Indian hockey team which won arms bands supporting our soldiers and defeated Pakistan, there was no such move by Ind cricket team:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876470299201384449



It's not gonna cover up beta.  it's cricket CRICKET thread.

HAHAHAHHAHAH





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Power Metal said:


> Indian cricket team deserved this loss.
> Unlike the Indian hockey team which won arms bands supporting our soldiers and defeated Pakistan, there was no such move by Ind cricket team:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876470299201384449



I am devastated by this news. Pakistan's hockey will bounce back for sure


----------



## Samlee

neem456 said:


> Cricket, what cricket ? Our national game is hockey yay we won 7-1.
> 
> 
> lolz, anyways congrajulations to pakistan, you deserve to win today outclassed india in all departments.
> 
> And yea i still love all my team members and i bleed blue.



We Have Beaten You By The Same Margin In Hockey Twice Big Whoop


----------



## The Sandman

Moonlight said:


> It's not gonna cover up beta.  it's cricket CRICKET thread.
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Tassali de rhein apne apko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

with love from balochistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876486082686308353

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Aj jazbati hogaya laptop ka charger toot gaya :-(
Akhri ball par chalang mari thi
@Moonlight @The Sandman @Hell hound 
Cant stop listening to

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

the pakistani and indian players were chatting in quite a friendly manner before the ceremony. it was really good to see. congratulations to both teams.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876486082686308353
Celebrations in Dera Bugti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Hindu community for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

This is Pakistan for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Dosto yeh tu batao shehzad aur wahab ka ab Kia karna ha


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Aj jazbati hogaya laptop ka charger toot gaya :-(
> Akhri ball par chalang mari thi
> @Moonlight @The Sandman @Hell hound
> Cant stop listening to


 koi ni yr


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

Power Metal said:


> Indian cricket team deserved this loss.
> Unlike the Indian hockey team which won arms bands supporting our soldiers and defeated Pakistan, there was no such move by Ind cricket team:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876470299201384449


 

Uptil This Evening Indian Media Was Not Even Taking The Name Hockey And Now With The Brutal Thrashing In Champions Trophy Final All Of A Sudden Indians Remember Hockey. Pathetic

Keep Saying This If It Gives You A Good Nights Sleep

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Super Falcon

Jonah Arthur said:


> Hindu community for Pakistan


We respect Hindu religion and they our our national brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Its drizzling in parts of Pakistan.

Mum declared " today's laylatul Qadr ".

Reasons.

Pakistan beat India. Hum musalman hain.
It's raining.

Mother's are like some complicated creature of God

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

Ababeel said:


> A very interesting video:



Jab Pakistan ne khara kya to india cross ni kr paya, Bht bara tha


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Well done Pakistan.* Fantastic* stuff. The majestic *Abasin Indus* prevailed over the Mata Ganga. And I want all Paks to reflect for a second. 

But no. It is *only* Pakistan and few friends. So Pak first always. To *all* Pakistanis wherever you are - secular, religious, athiest, Pakhtun, Punjabi, Baloch, Sindhi or whatever makes you click - rather appropriate song for all you guys. To quote a member here (I am sure he won't mind me plagiarizing) today is day to "bleed green".







_*Kashmiris are excluded from "Indian Muslim" because they are not Indians.
_
@Sinopakfriend @KediKesenFare @PAKISTANFOREVER

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Burhan Wani

sanjey manjreker was said that india will chase three overs before

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sheepistanis

Moonlight said:


> This is Pakistan for you.
> 
> View attachment 404695


The last one is special since it took away cup from India.


----------



## Super Falcon

HAIDER said:


>


And u get good thrashing from wife Indian team na bachi kuchi izat bhi Dubai di good luck at home hope everything will be fine for u


----------



## El Sidd

Bratva said:


>



No dirty posts please


----------



## The Sandman

LOL




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CriticalThought

What are Pakistanis doing on this thread?Head over at once to JF-17 thread. JF-17 first kill of Iranian drone using PL-5


----------



## Burhan Wani




----------



## Samlee

El Sidd said:


> Hockey's our national sport mate. Thats outrageous and i demand better.



There Is Massive Corruption In PHF Maybe We Need a JIT There As Well


----------



## The Sandman

CriticalThought said:


> What are Pakistanis doing on this thread?Head over at once to JF-17 thread. JF-17 first kill of Iranian drone using PL-5


They did what?


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Aj jazbati hogaya laptop ka charger toot gaya :-(
> Akhri ball par chalang mari thi
> @Moonlight @The Sandman @Hell hound
> Cant stop listening to



Love it.


----------



## YeBeWarned



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Super Falcon

Jonah Arthur said:


> sanjey manjreker was said that india will chase three overs before


Manjrekar ka mou kala


----------



## Samlee

CriticalThought said:


> What are Pakistanis doing on this thread?Head over at once to JF-17 thread. JF-17 first kill of Iranian drone using PL-5



What?????

Post Link Immediately


----------



## Divergent

Mohammed Amir called 'over-rated' by Rohit - 2016

Mohammed Amir took out Rohit - 2017.


----------



## Super Falcon

Starlord said:


>


Without a doubt no delusions from ALMIGHTY"S favours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThought

Samlee said:


> What?????
> 
> Post Link Immediately



On my mobile just head over to JF-17 main thread.


----------



## Moonlight

I am allowed to celebrate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

are you surprised??

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876486082686308353

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Gift to Fakhar Zaman by Bahria town one canal plot.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Kaptaan said:


> Well done Pakistan.* Fantastic* stuff. The majestic *Abasin Indus* prevailed over the Mata Ganga. And I want all Paks to reflect for a second. It was* Pak* that won. Not Muslims. Not the Ummah Chumma. If it had, then from Morrocco, Algeria, Libya, Tunisia, Bosnia, Egypt, Turkey, Syria, Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Saudia Arabia, qatar, UAE, Oman, Indian Muslims*, Banglas, Malaysia, Nigeria, Indonesia, Niger, Sudan all would be partying today.
> 
> But no. It is *only* Pakistan and few friends. So Pak first always. F*ck the rest except the Turks. To *all* Pakistanis wherever you are - secular, religious, athiest, Pakhtun, Punjabi, Baloch, Sindhi or whatever makes you click - rather appropriate song for all you guys. To quote a member here (I am sure he won't mind me plagiarizing) today is day to "bleed green".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Kashmiris are excluded from "Indian Muslim" because they are not Indians.
> _
> @Sinopakfriend @KediKesenFare @PAKISTANFOREVER





Bro, I always love what you say because it's always true. 

PS As knowledgeable as you are bro, can you name me a time when a nation that is smaller by a factor of 7, destroys the larger nation and humiliates them in front of the rest of humanity?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Samlee said:


> There Is Massive Corruption In PHF Maybe We Need a JIT There As Well



Sure if that's what needed to eradicate this menace. 

Raddul fassad on the infrastructure along with every other institutions.

Where shall i vote?


----------



## Moonlight

Lost car 
Money 
Match
And maybe the wife too lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aazee

What is this?


----------



## Divergent

Pakistani players played like they Wanted it SO bad - so fierclessly! 

Fakhar, Mohammed Amir, Shadab, Hassan Ali = Crazy! And I loved it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Moonlight said:


> Lost car
> Money
> Match
> And maybe the wife too lol
> 
> View attachment 404697


oh bhens isko bht maar parni hai aj

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

The Sandman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876479436786466816
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876479419619127305
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876478750287900672



Damn! Even Sultan Erdogan Watched how we hammered Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876492157284081664


----------



## jericho

jericho said:


> Indian batting is good, but ppl are making it out to be unbeatable which is never true for any team. If we get their top order out early on, i sense a collapse in their team. In any case, we are gonna see what happens tomorrow.



Well well, it turned out to be true


----------



## Samlee

El Sidd said:


> Sure if that's what needed to eradicate this menace.
> 
> Raddul fassad on the infrastructure along with every other institutions.
> 
> Where shall i vote?




Our Hockey Team Has Been Completely Opposite Of Our Cricket Team Totally Pathetic

Just Imagine We Have Lost To Canada In This WC Qualifier Andaza Karo Yaar


----------



## Indus Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Bro, I always love what you say because it's always true.
> 
> PS As knowledgeable as you are bro, can you name me a time when a nation that is smaller by a factor of 7, destroys the larger nation and humiliates them in front of the rest of humanity?


We are like* tiny* Belgium plastering the Germans - which never happened. Check out the size of Belgium and Germany. The ratio is almost* same *as Pak/India.


All the best. And Pak4Ever.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@Moonlight @waz @WebMaster @The Sandman @PAKISTANFOREVER @Super Falcon 
here is the most awaited video from Indian Occupied kashmir




__ https://www.facebook.com/








__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876490465151000577

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876488140411871232


----------



## Zibago

The Sandman said:


> koi ni yr


baki choro itni raat ko charger kahan sey laon :-(
Ab kal rozay mein khajal khwari
But chalay ga jeet ki khushi mein sab chalay kiyon 
Jo maza inki haar mein hay na ishq mein hain na pyar mein hay
Na payal ki chankar mein hay
Na sawam ki barsat mein hay
Na pholon ki bahar mein hay


----------



## war&peace

Congratulations to Pakistan and I am really glad that Pakistan handed india a trashing defeat to liquidate their arrogance and pride. Well done boys....Wish you more wins, keep raising our flag....

Now I must ask that indian player who is the father? I hope now his head and feet touch the ground. 
Pakistanis we should stay humble and strengthen our team further for more wins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876482647014469633


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Celebration in Bemina Srinagar...Indian occupied Kashmir ..
Clashes also reported




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Narendra Trump said:


> @Moonlight @waz @WebMaster @The Sandman @PAKISTANFOREVER @Super Falcon
> here is the most awaited video from Indian Occupied kashmir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


 May Allah keep them safe harne ke baad they can do anything


----------



## ghazi52

Party time in the Pakistan







#CT17


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

CHAMPION PAKISTAN ...........


i AM SHOCKED


----------



## Moonlight

Best. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/





@WebMaster @The Sandman @Zibago @Jonah Arthur

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Reichsmarschall

The Sandman said:


> May Allah keep them safe harne ke baad they can do anything


LOC pe firing shru ho chuki ha


----------



## El Sidd

Samlee said:


> Our Hockey Team Has Been Completely Opposite Of Our Cricket Team Totally Pathetic
> 
> Just Imagine We Have Lost To Canada In This WC Qualifier Andaza Karo Yaar



They need to modernize their training facilities. Fitness seems to be the main issue and has been ever since they shifted to artificial grass.

It went a bit too expensive for us the game or was made out to be.

They still play the whole game at the same pace. Playing at macro tactics in bursts of 15 sounds better.

But enough talent and wisdom out there.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Narendra Trump said:


> @Moonlight @waz @WebMaster @The Sandman @PAKISTANFOREVER @Super Falcon
> here is the most awaited video from Indian Occupied kashmir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



@Power Metal @el nino

Guys, tag as many Hindustanis as possible to see this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Moonlight said:


> Best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @The Sandman
> @Zibago @Jonah Arthur


 abhi abhi dekhi ye mene kamaal krdia 


Narendra Trump said:


> LOC pe firing shru ho chuki ha


Umeed thi ke aesa kch zroor hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876493976811036673

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

1,300,000,000 million Indians and I don't see one on the thread. Vanished. Woooosh. Off to hide in the Ganga.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Reichsmarschall

watch live




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Pakistan lost said:


> We totally destroyed pakistan today



Go home you're drunk.


----------



## Zarvan

Hence proved who is the father here and now Sehwag gets the biggest shut up call and irony is today is fathers day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samlee

El Sidd said:


> They need to modernize their training facilities. Fitness seems to be the main issue and has been ever since they shifted to artificial grass.
> 
> It went a bit too expensive for us the game or was made out to be.
> 
> They still play the whole game at the same pace. Playing at macro tactics in bursts of 15 sounds better.
> 
> But enough talent and wisdom out there.



But Still No Worries We Have Beaten India By 7-1 Twice in The Past

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Burhan Wani




----------



## imadul

Super Falcon said:


> Shehzad is worst player take this idiot out


He wasnt bad when he started, he awas vrey good. Both he and Umar were destroyee by Waqar....it is other thing he is my favorite bowler


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Don't think we understand the magnitude over our achievement. What we done today is a miracle. 

india's population is more than 7x bigger than that of Pakistan. Cricket is a religion in india wheras most Pakistanis are indifferent to it. india is the richest cricket board in the world with the best cricket facilities. Pakistan is the exact opposite to this. india plays at home wheras we havn't in nearly a decade. We are rated number 8, india is rated no.1. YET despite these overwhelmingly impossible odds stacked against us, we have just DESTROYED & HUMILIATED an entire nation in front of the rest of the whole world. Everyone said it was impossible--Pakistan made the impossible possible. 




PS had india won, they would have used this as an excuse to curse our race and religion. They would have used it as an analogy of why they would defeat us in ANYTHING. I won't scoop to that level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Pakistan lost said:


> We totally destroyed pakistan today



Yeah We Saw It In Oval Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erroroverload

Ha Ha any one one saw add by jazz #no issue lay lay tissue
Its awesome. Gem for Indian members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Kaptaan said:


> 1,300,000,000 million Indians and I don't see one on the thread. Vanished. Woooosh. Off to hide in the Ganga.



You can ask Ganga nicely like in the song.

Choli ke peche kia hay?

With songs like that no wonder India turned out like that in just 30 years. 

Its going to get worse with the next crop of munniz and jalebiz. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Pakistan lost said:


> We totally destroyed pakistan today








@waz bhai nikalo isse yahan se

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Now we're winning the nuke, mango and cricket wars. Economy, you're up next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Moonlight said:


> Best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @The Sandman @Zibago @Jonah Arthur


SUperb


----------



## El Sidd

Samlee said:


> But Still No Worries We Have Beaten India By 7-1 Twice in The Past



I know. In hockey hum abhi bhi tumhare baap hain as the old dialogue goes


----------



## Moonlight

Narendra Trump said:


> @Moonlight @waz @WebMaster @The Sandman @PAKISTANFOREVER @Super Falcon
> here is the most awaited video from Indian Occupied kashmir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Love it. That trend Kashmir in stadium on twitter was awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Z4ZOHAIB said:


> Ha Ha any one one saw add by jazz #no issue lay lay tissue
> Its awesome. Gem for Indian members.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876473785918074881

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samlee

Pakistan lost said:


> Australia dod that to Pakistan in 1999 world cup final



Yeah Keep Telling Yourself That If It Gives You A Good Nights Sleep


----------



## The Sandman

Pakistan lost said:


> We totally destroyed pakistan today


Acha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

This calls for a tweet 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876496045211099137
To sum up India's tournament, they conceded the highest score in CT17, Got out for the lowest team total in CT17. So much for being a baap.

Wonder how they got 1.3 billion plus population . . . . .
Naughty Pathans 



My first @Zibago @Moonlight @The Sandman . Dont even know how to use it but still

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

I thank you Ahmed Shahzad, Wahab Riaz & Akmal brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

Moonlight said:


> Best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @The Sandman @Zibago @Jonah Arthur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pakistan lost said:


> Australia dod that to Pakistan in 1999 world cup final





But they are part of the group that run cricket, have more money and better facilities than Pakistan. I'm talking about situations were EVERYTHING is stacked against you. Like it was against Pakistan today. Also Pakistanis and Australians don't hate eachother, certainly not like Pakistanis and indians do. So it doesn't count. 

200 million just destroyed & humiliated 1.3 billion in front of the ENTIRE planet today. That is unprecedented and will NEVER BE forgotton.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Burhan Wani

Moonlight said:


> I thank you Ahmed Shahzad, Wahab Riaz & Akmal brothers.


Ahmad Shahzad was cheering holding trophy like he contributed the victory. Stupid player.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

HAHAHA. @The Sandman @Zibago @Narendra Trump if you guys know what it means.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taimur Khurram

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Don't think we understand the magnitude over our achievement. What we done today is a miracle.
> 
> india's population is more than 7x bigger than that of Pakistan. Cricket is a religion in india wheras most Pakistanis are indifferent to it. india is the richest cricket board in the world with the best cricket facilities. Pakistan is the exact opposite to this. india plays at home wheras we havn't in nearly a decade. We are rated number 8, india is rated no.1. YET despite these overwhelmingly impossible odds stacked against us, we have just DESTROYED & HUMILIATED an entire nation in front of the rest of the whole world. Everyone said it was impossible--Pakistan made the impossible possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS had india won, they would have used this as an excuse to curse our race and religion. They would have used it as an analogy of why they would defeat us in ANYTHING. I won't scoop to that level.



Alright alright chill lol can't you just leave it at the odds were stacked against us and that had they won their ego would have been inflated further?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Jonah Arthur said:


> Ahmad Shahzad was cheering holding trophy like he contributed the victory. Stupid player.



I was so pissed the moment I mean give it to Hassan Fakhar Shadab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

war&peace said:


> Congratulations to Pakistan and I am really glad that Pakistan handed india a trashing defeat to liquidate their arrogance and pride. Well done boys....Wish you more wins, keep raising our flag....
> 
> Now I must ask that indian player who is the father? I hope now his head and feet touch the ground.
> Pakistanis we should stay humble and strengthen our team further for more wins.





200 million have just destroyed and humiliated 1.3 billion in front of ENTIRE planet earth. That is unprecedented.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Arsalan said:


> This calls for a tweet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876496045211099137
> To sum up India's tournament, they conceded the highest score in CT17, Got out for the lowest team total in CT17. So much for being a baap.
> 
> Wonder how they got 1.3 billion plus population . . . . .
> Naughty Pathans


bhai give me link of Erdogan PIC tweet


----------



## jericho

Moonlight said:


> I thank you Ahmed Shahzad, Wahab Riaz & Akmal brothers.


THIS!!! only god know what would have happened if those guys were still around, and i know they too want to perform and have done some great stuff in the past but this wouldnt have been possible without Naya Pakistan team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Moonlight said:


> HAHAHA. @The Sandman @Zibago @Narendra Trump if you guys know what it means.
> View attachment 404700


Ye kya scean ha ??

Opppsss at those comments about lots of tv screens about to be broken in Pakistan




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1351084398300939

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

Congratulation to Pakistan for winning Champions Trophy. Gave India a thrashing. A brilliant performance where everything clicked.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Moonlight

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876473359898484737

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WebMaster

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The Sandman

Moonlight said:


> HAHAHA. @The Sandman @Zibago @Narendra Trump if you guys know what it means.
> View attachment 404700


Didn't get it :/


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Sarfraz(read dhokha nhe dega) is a real Champ

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## The Sandman

Moonlight said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


 kya fayda hua itni bari bari baatein krne ka yr inko sigh


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

dsr478 said:


> Alright alright chill lol can't you just leave it at the odds were stacked against us and that had they won their ego would have been inflated further?






CHILL??????????.............You just don't understand. 200 million have just destroyed & humiliated 1.3 billion in front of the entire planet. That has never happened before. The fact is also that the odds were so MASSIVELY stacked against us, it was deemed impossible for Pakistan to win. But we did. We performed a miracle. We made the impossible, possible. Only Pakistan can.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

@Moonlight @DESERT FIGHTER @Zibago @Narendra Trump

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Young Pak Guns!!! Taking no prisoners....

I guess Pak Peoples needed a historic victory for morale booster.... Now finish the CPEC with same force.... biggest match in History is going to played around 2030.

Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Taimur Khurram

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> CHILL??????????.............You just don't understand. 200 million have just destroyed & humiliated 1.3 billion in front of the entire planet. That has never happened before. The fact is also that the odds were so MASSIVELY stacked against us, it was deemed impossible for Pakistan to win. But we did. We performed a miracle. We made the impossible, possible. Only Pakistan can.





Alright alright bro, I believe you.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zibago

The Sandman said:


> kya fayda hua itni bari bari baatein krne ka yr inko sigh


Was i the only one to observe complete lack of sportman spirit in Indians by 70% leaving the stadium?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Jonah Arthur said:


> @Moonlight @DESERT FIGHTER @Zibago @Narendra Trump


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Completly agree next S-20 Sunmarine should be named after him PNS fakhar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876474965893238784

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Was i the only one to observe complete lack of sportman spirit in Indians by 70% leaving the stadium?


:/ ye to galat baat hai yr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## imadul

Arsalan said:


> *Turkish prime minister Erdogan*
> PM watching Pakistan vs India match and joyed with Pakistan victory
> View attachment 404670
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 404675


Is it Real! Honesty!!


----------



## ghazi52

Must Watch






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Bol is real beauty


----------



## Arsalan

Zibago said:


> Was i the only one to observe complete lack of sportman spirit in Indians by 70% leaving the stadium?


Not the first time, nor the last

@The Sandman faida hota agr sabak seekh lytay but this chest thumping will bring more shame, baaz ni aain gy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Must Watch






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876501969434796034

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1411501298928949




Happy fathers day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheepistanis



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

When we ruled the world

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## imadul

Stealth said:


> *Stop abusing Indians... they're also appreciating our team ... the way they defend our captain Sarfaraz over his English scene especially after Pakistan won against England, Srilanka.... Ganguly always appreciating and supporting team Pakistan..... its a game!*


Not abusing, just happy. Broke the jinx and shattered the myth. Many indians would have sports man spirit, but majority jad ridiculed Pak in the past. Now stop crying and take some music.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jackdaws

Pakistan was a deserving winner. Congrats to Pak members and fans. Outplayed India comprehensively.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@Arsalan @Moonlight @dsr478 @The Sandman @Zibago come and support Pakistan in this trend
https://twitter.com/hashtag/BaapBaapHotaHai?src=tren&data_id=tweet:876479851078746114

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ababeel




----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Congratulations to Pakistani team and everyone who's celebrating our victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876502489201246209

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## imadul

Jonah Arthur said:


> May be they rushed towards Dhoni's home?
> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876486702872772608


Ha ha


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

Let me emphasise Pakistan's new team isn't as experienced as global teams considering its relevantly new.

They played with passion and were literally all on FIRE! 

Going out for Dinner tonight! 

This is The Best Eid gift ever!


----------



## Arsalan

Sheepistanis said:


> *@Horus @WebMaster Can you please make sure that some butthurt 'Indian loving mod' don't ruin our fun, we arent even using offensive words and some 'Desi Liberal or a wolf in sheeps clothing' mod is deleting our posts.
> You guys know how Indians have always mocked us, but we cant even have fun in our modest way just because it hurts Bhartey sentiments. Nowonder defence.pk is losing popularity amongst Pakistani's, please ensure that no mod gets to violate rules out of his personal affiliations. Thanks*


Dont break any rules
no offensive words directed at religion, no offensive abusive words please and no one will delete any posts inshAllah. I dont know if any have been deleted so far. We are all in THAT MOOD today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Areesh @waz. @Irfan Baloch Did u see this clip on fb;
> View attachment 404705


this is very old


----------



## Zibago

Arsalan said:


> Not the first time, nor the last
> 
> @The Sandman faida hota agr sabak seekh lytay but this chest thumping will bring more shame, baaz ni aain gy


I really wish he was alive to see this :-(




May his soul rest in peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Narendra Trump said:


> Completly agree next S-20 Sunmarine should be named after him PNS fakhar
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876474965893238784


@Asfandyar Bhittani bhai Teri tweets bohat popular haien..


----------



## Sheepistanis

Arsalan said:


> Dont break any rules
> no offensive words directed at religion, no offensive abusive words please and no one will delete any posts inshAllah. I dont know if any have been deleted so far. We are all in THAT MOOD today


Yes exactly, I don't understand why someone thinks he can ruin our fun when we are staying within the rules and decorum of the forum.


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Apparently just heard when india played against South Africa last week, indian fans were chanting 'We hate Pakis". They may very well do but indians are too weak, powerless and pathetic to do anything to Pakistan. This match just proved it. Despite impossible odds we TRASHED & HUMILIATED them in front of the ENTIRE EARTH. Not even Imran Khan, Javed Miandad or Wasim Akram defeated india by this huge margin. Won't be surprised if this is the start of something new.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

Fakhar's Father must be SO very proud of him. He did his Country and his former Navy Institute very proud

This guy is a discovered talent along many other Pakistani team members.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PakistaniJunior

Arsalan said:


> Ye kya scean ha ??
> 
> Opppsss at those comments about lots of tv screens about to be broken in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1351084398300939





Jonah Arthur said:


> @Moonlight @DESERT FIGHTER @Zibago @Narendra Trump




Why are they breaking those poor TVs?
They'll be missing those later on...

Anyways , today, my Father was watching the match. I came to his room once every hour to ask him, ''Is Pakistan losing?'' "Pakistan is gonna lose.."
But i was pleasantly surprised to know that in the end, we managed to SMASH the Indian team with outstanding performance!
I had lost all hope from this team since 2015, But i have regained it!
Ohh how badly i wish to meet an Indian and sing 'Mauka~ Mauka~' to them.
I don't know why, But today felt much more special than before, i dunno how to explain it 
I'm also happy that we aren't abusing the Indians over our Victory like they usually do to us.
Shows how much well-mannered we are in comparison.

ANYWAYS,

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD !

NAR E TABKEEL!

ALLAH HU AKBAR!

PAKISTAN!

ZINDABAD!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jackdaws

Meanwhile Hardik Pandya innings -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## singlefighter

ahmedlatif said:


> *HAHHAHHAHAHAH NO RANDIANS COMMMENTS HAHAHHAHAHAHA kia huwa indians jawab do na ?????????? hahahahahha*


Ohh bhai unkay gharoon mein saf e matam bichi hui hay or ap unsay jawab mang rahay hoo,he he he


----------



## mikaal hassan

And thats for Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRAVO_

in entire tournament Indians team played well but some days are a good days and some are bad .. it was a good day for team Pakistan and bad for indian team, pakistan out classed them in almost all fields, hope pakistani team will keep this wining momentum up and congrats to all pakistanies... further to that both govts should keep the game of cricket away from the politics and let the public see some quality cricket in future... indeed a very happy day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876472935279509504

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Max said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/





THAT IS THE BEST CLIP I'VE EVER SEEN..........LOL......LOL.....LOL................

At least they are being honest in showing the reaction of 1.3 billion people being destroyed & humiliated by only 200 million.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

Where is that little ugly sehwag and that fat pishi kapoor ?


----------



## WaLeEdK2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876505452892233729

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cleverrider

Divergent1 said:


> Fakhar's Father must be SO very proud of him. He did his Country and his former Navy Institute very proud
> 
> This guy is a discovered talent along many other Pakistani team members.
> View attachment 404706



Pathans always doing wonders for Pakistan!

Imran - Misbah - Younas - Afridi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paritosh

Its safe to say now that ab maza ayega apas indo-pak matches mein.
Hopefully the rivalry is back. 
Congratulations to my second favorite team in the world on going super-saiyan!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## imadul

Bratva said:


>


Lol


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## singlefighter

Power Metal said:


> Indian cricket team deserved this loss.
> Unlike the Indian hockey team which won arms bands supporting our soldiers and defeated Pakistan, there was no such move by Ind cricket team:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876470299201384449


Ro india Ro


----------



## Arsalan

Going on a short brak guys, kuch kha lain 

will leave you with this

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## El Sidd

cleverrider said:


> Pathans always doing wonders for Pakistan!
> 
> Imran - Misbah - Younas - Afridi



Thanks now i know he is a pathan. Although my previous knowledge that he is a Pakistani was complete enough. 

Marraan kia karti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Very interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@cleverrider misbah ain't Pashtun.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Narendra Trump said:


> @Arsalan @Moonlight @dsr478 @The Sandman @Zibago come and support Pakistan in this trend
> https://twitter.com/hashtag/BaapBaapHotaHai?src=tren&data_id=tweet:876479851078746114



Don't use twitter I'm afraid. 

I don't use social media at all tbh.


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## BDforever

LOL 
shewag, Harbhajan in it, enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @cleverrider misbah ain't Pashtun.



@cleverrider and thats why. 

Now you can get a room and discuss their DNA and ethnicity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

El Sidd said:


> @cleverrider and thats why.
> 
> Now you can get a room and discuss their DNA and ethnicity.


Who cares man.

I ain't Panjabi and I have Pashtun relatives.


----------



## Max

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## cleverrider

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @cleverrider misbah ain't Pashtun.



The Niazi Pathans mainly live in the areas of Punjab like Mianwali, Khanewal and many other cities of Punjab. Notable and famous Niazis are Imran Khan, Attaullah Khan Esakhelvi, Abdul Sattar Khan Niazi, Misbah-ul-Haq!

May be I am wrong - just a brief dig. Either way congrats Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

BDforever said:


> LOL
> shewag, Harbhajan in it, enjoy


Mauka mauka

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Narendra Trump said:


>





On a serious note. indian team members need to be careful. Would not be surprised if someone in india tries to harm them. Today was their heaviest defeat ever, inflicted by Pakistan. Not even even Imran Khan, Javed Miandad or Wasim Akram managed to do this to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Celebration in Srinagar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

BDforever said:


> LOL
> shewag, Harbhajan in it, enjoy


Gharoor and Takubar, bad indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

El Sidd said:


> @cleverrider and thats why.
> 
> Now you can get a room and discuss their DNA and ethnicity.


Imran Khn,Misbah re seraiki speakers from mianwali their language is the same you hear in Attaullah songs


----------



## WaLeEdK2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876486082686308353

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cleverrider

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876505441827569664

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prashantazazel

Congrats. .


----------



## ghazi52

​

Hasan Ali holds aloft the golden ball award, India v Pakistan, Final, Champions Trophy 2017, The Oval, London, June 18, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876496999201288192

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

ashok321 said:


> Bhai aap false flagger ho kiya?


Logical.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Power Metal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876486432650604544

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

Levina said:


> @WAJsal
> 
> This picture I bet will make you also smile ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876312560273719296


It's a great image for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

He lost his car . . . . 






and then he lost his wife and the match as well

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Zibago said:


> Imran Khn,Misbah re seraiki speakers from mianwali their language is the same you hear in Attaullah songs





Sannu ki... Sub bhai hain pakistani hain alag alag zabaan bolte hai.

And no comments on Ataullah and his kaali kameez

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WaLeEdK2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876509035243028480

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876493754999357440

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## YeBeWarned

Arsalan said:


> He lost his car . . . .
> View attachment 404713
> 
> 
> and then he lost his wife and the match as well



Sab loota dia match se Pehle , ab khud ki lut gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

The Sandman said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Priceless


----------



## Reichsmarschall

tweet from my favorite Cricketer
|

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876468054624010240

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876474095466106881

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

A very good feeling after a long time, great batting from Fakhar and company. Unbelievable bowling from Amir, getting Kohli, Rohit and Dhawan just tells you his class(hope he keeps improving). Beating India isn't just it for me, getting on a level where we are challenging world best is a great thing to see.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876484066702262272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876501545348739073@The Eagle ,@Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

*JEEJA JI JEEJA JI HOTA HEY 

KESA DIA INDIAN. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Max

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876490903430590464

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

I don't see those arrogant Indian members here who were mocking Pakistani team..garor ka sar neecha hota ha. any team could have a bad day

I still respect Dhoni and Kohli though because they are gentleman beside being great batsman.
Dhoni carrying the baby of Pakistani captain Sarfaraz Ahmed

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876499574181031936

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

India media before the final.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Areesh said:


> @Windjammer kahan ho bhai??? Kuch ho gaya hai kisi kai sath


Yaar, yea tu bharat ka balatkar ho gaya.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1278015592296931




@The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## litman

the last ICC tournament pak won was T20 world cup in 2009 and after that we won today. M amir's bowling made real difference in both.


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jaanbaz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sheepistanis

Zibago said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1278015592296931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight


Who is she?


----------



## Ababeel

Gautam Gambhir on Team Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Ok I will leave this thread now. But before I go. I would like to troll my fellow Indian members of the forum. I haven't till yet posted anything at them.
Its just sports.
But I am just a Pakistani too.
So message

' we still don't let Mr. Patel go ".

Now continue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheepistanis

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

DG ISPR is having a hell of a time LMAO

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876513193975140352
@Areesh @The Sandman @django @Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Ababeel

Wasim & Shuaib celebrating on live TV Channel:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cleverrider

Peshawar Now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

While all my aggressive posts meant to rub their noses in it is motivated by Sehwag, Rishi Kapoor, quite a few members of this forum and many other idiot I dian celebrities that have actually brought a lot of shame to India today, *a quick word about Virat Kohli here, he talked like a true sportsman and a proper great cricketer today. Respect for you sir. *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Burhan Wani



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hareeb

Hi Indians!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

https://cf-e2.streamablevideo.com/v...-jLTdFRgfUGjOzfFwtA5yEUkSp9dZ/YGErzgIyTJnz1c=


----------



## Zibago

****
ICC - International Cricket Council added 3 new photos.
Cricket World Cup ✅
World Twenty20 ✅
Champions Trophy ✅
Pakistan's trophy cabinet is complete












1992 Josh
2009 Junoon
2017 Josh o Junoon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

my friend from IOK sent me these photo

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## ghazi52

Punjabi totay - Ind Pak cricket match

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

Earlier the staff of German Embassy in Islamabad posted this message.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876468885280698368

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Zaki said:


> @Srinivas
> 
> Bhai score kya huwa hai?



Indian team played well to reach the final.

One bad day for Indian cricket.

Mohd Amir played well, this is only one cricket match, we will see next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

at least some reason Indian Team can cheer about .. 
@DESERT FIGHTER @The Sandman @django @Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sheepistanis

Windjammer said:


> Earlier the staff of German Embassy in Islamabad posted this message.
> 
> 
> View attachment 404719


Now India will cutt off diplomatic ties with Germany lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

Sheepistanis said:


> Now India will cutt off diplomatic ties with Germany lol


well they can't threat to stop playing cricket with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

People in Nathpora Khanbal in Anantnag Town watching Indo-Pak match and cheering for Pak Cricket Team on the Road side with television installed inside a Chinar Tree.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terry5

Mickey mickey Mickey Arthur for president

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

@Narendra Trump 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876475138572775424

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

this women is way better than Reham

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876468649254686720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876421895058534401

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876399357100257280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876394535668125696

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sheepistanis

WAJsal said:


> @Narendra Trump
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876475138572775424


All irrelevant wont you agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

WAJsal said:


> @Narendra Trump
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876475138572775424


we should have been on top as we are the champions


----------



## terry5

Ababeel said:


> Wasim & Shuaib celebrating on live TV Channel:



Look at wasim looks like a kid on eid day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Srinivas said:


> Indian team played well to reach the final.
> 
> One bad day for Indian cricket.
> 
> Mohd Amir played well, this is only one cricket match, we will see next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155673791678690

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

WAJsal said:


> A very good feeling after a long time, great batting from Fakhar and company. Unbelievable bowling from Amir, getting Kohli, Rohit and Dhawan just tells you his class(hope he keeps improving). Beating India isn't just it for me, getting on a level where we are challenging world best is a great thing to see.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876484066702262272
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876501545348739073@The Eagle ,@Arsalan



ESPN went stronger. Rest about Aamir, claimed Kohli's wicket two times in a row that tells his skills. May he continue with same spirit. Rohit has to rethink about his statement. I recall V. Richard words that your performance must speak instead of mouth. (if I remember correctly from PSL)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hareeb

Bangladeshis rightnow...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Safriz

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Sheepistanis said:


> All irrelevant wont you agree?


No sir
Its important, plus there is that world cup wualification thing as well. Good game good result in ranking as well. 


Narendra Trump said:


> we should have been on top as we are the champions


It do not works that way


----------



## Mav3rick

Jonah Arthur said:


> Imagine if we were in their place loosing?
> They disgraced our country every moment and today they will re think to face us again.



And that's the difference between them and us. Do we have to get down to their level?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

Hareeb said:


> Bangladeshis rightnow...
> 
> 
> View attachment 404728



Forever brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Twitter trends in pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876513193975140352

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zibago

Comment on cricket.com.au's post
Benjamin James Park
I don't understand why Pakistan didn't force the follow on. India were 180 behind. )
@The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

Indian media anchors badly crying after an emotional defeat at the hands of Pakistan with 180 runs...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Srinivas

Areesh said:


>


One single match , Pakistanis are celebrating this cup like a World Cup.
Chalo celebrate karo, 

you won we had one bad day, that's all.


----------



## terry5

It wasn't a game it wasn't a win it wasn't a beating not a walloping not a thrashing
It wasn't a whitewash not a brown wash it was cold blooded murder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155420597754313

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NakedLunch

LOL!


----------



## M. Sarmad

Hindutva arrogance humiliated and Indian pride brought down. 

Well done Team Pakistan ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Congratulations to team Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

AlHumduillah, The way Pak bounced back after losing 1st game, it was always on the cards that they will be dangerous, but Pak was ruthless today it was a complete bloodbath at oval.. well done Pakistan


----------



## terry5

Who done the killing at the oval ?

Guilty your honour 
We did the killing 

Pakistan murdered India at the oval


----------



## Divergent

ISPR saying it how it is. Read it loud and clear!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Reichsmarschall

NakedLunch said:


> LOL!


welcome back good to see you after very long time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5




----------



## Mian Babban

British know us very well.

"The part of the world from where he (Fakhar Zaman) comes from, right up in the North West, they dont do inferiority complexes"





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## waz

Hareeb said:


> Bangladeshis rightnow...
> 
> 
> View attachment 404728



LOL!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Srinivas said:


> One single match , Pakistanis are celebrating this cup like a World Cup.
> Chalo celebrate karo,
> 
> you won we had one bad day, that's all.



It is a mini worldcup with all top teams of the world. 

And you got the biggest thrashing in all ICC tournaments. 180 runs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## koolio

Congrats to Pakistan team thumping Indian team in the final, well done pak cricket team, we are all proud of you


----------



## terry5




----------



## Samudra Manthan

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


>


Crazy people ROFL.


----------



## Riz

Acha to yeh woh beizti the jiski waja sa indians hum sa khailny sa darty thay...?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hareeb

Pakistan team players'messages to nation after becomming Champions.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=875577875931191





Pakistanis celebrating Pak win in UAE. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=875595625929416

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Divergent

Western media reports states over 1.2 billion watched this Champions Trophy cricket final. Super Bowl was watched by 113 million. Let that sink in.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AsianLion

Fakhar Zaman Lahore Qalandar is yours...Lahore Qalandar vital find for PSL.


----------



## Zibago

@The Sandman @Hell hound

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Moonlight said:


> I thank you Ahmed Shahzad, Wahab Riaz & Akmal brothers.



Add Lala to the list as well for retiring!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naara-e-Mastana

jaiind said:


> pak is more worried about India than bangla after today's result


 mauks maukaa mauks mauka . 180 runs lolz . #chullubharpani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Arsalan said:


> While all my aggressive posts meant to rub their noses in it is motivated by Sehwag, Rishi Kapoor, quite a few members of this forum and many other idiot I dian celebrities that have actually brought a lot of shame to India today, *a quick word about Virat Kohli here, he talked like a true sportsman and a proper great cricketer today. Respect for you sir. *



I ditto this. Such a slap on the likes of Sehwag and some Indian members on this forum. Having said that Kohli was a real gentleman and deserves respect for his behaviour after defeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

Defeat of India by 180 runs is massive ever defeat in ICC Final.....


----------



## Khan_21

Pakistan absolutely thrashed/murdered/whooped/demolished India . 180 runs defeat is the highest margin in any ICC event Finals .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NakedLunch

Narendra Trump said:


> welcome back good to see you after very long time




Moderators sent me on holiday. Took an extra few weeks off. LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Hareeb said:


> Pakistan team players'messages to nation after becomming Champions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=875577875931191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistanis celebrating Pak win in UAE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=875595625929416



LOL! The last team tribute the guy says "mauka, mauka" hahahaha.


----------



## Zibago

Divergent1 said:


> Western media reports states over 1.2 billion watched this Champions Trophy cricket final. Super Bowl was watched by 113 million. Let that sink in.





Divergent1 said:


> Western media reports states over 1.2 billion watched this Champions Trophy cricket final. Super Bowl was watched by 113 million. Let that sink in.


Cricket is more than a game for Pakistanis it has a cult like following street are deserted on India Pakistan matches


----------



## Divergent

British Police busting a few moves with Pakistani Fans:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AsianLion

We don't have million dollar superstar players but we've got young hungry passionate crazy players! Congratulations Pakistan Cricket Team! #champions #iccchampionsthrophy2017 #cricket #Pakistan

Indians was demolished in the Final....by great skill, bravery and wildness of Pakistanis....


----------



## waz

It looks like Pakistani expats have the biggest celebrations. I thought the Pakistani ones would be massive. I want to see Karachi, Lahore, Peshawar, Rawalpindi and Islamabad lit up! 
23 million people outdoing 200 million hahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## AsianLion

Hasan Ali and M Amir the great bowlers from Punjab destroyed Indian batting line up...forever...in the Finals of Finals...once in a life time chance...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

waz said:


> It looks like Pakistani expats have the biggest celebrations. I thought the Pakistani ones would be massive. I want to see Karachi, Lahore, Peshawar, Rawalpindi and Islamabad lit up!
> 23 million people outdoing 200 million hahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hareeb

waz said:


> LOL! The last team tribute the guy says "mauka, mauka" hahahaha.


Mauka mauka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Chaman:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876525836362334208

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Moonlight

Kambojaric said:


> Add Lala to the list as well for retiring!



Naaaaaa true fan of him. :d





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kabira

Amir spell sealed the deal. This Indian batting line up is made of freaks. Even after 338 people said hold on they may still win.


----------



## Zibago

@waz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Riz

WAJsal said:


> A very good feeling after a long time, great batting from Fakhar and company. Unbelievable bowling from Amir, getting Kohli, Rohit and Dhawan just tells you his class(hope he keeps improving). Beating India isn't just it for me, getting on a level where we are challenging world best is a great thing to see.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876484066702262272
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876501545348739073@The Eagle ,@Arsalan


Lol... Love it man espn na to jala kar rakh di indians ki..


----------



## Hareeb

Divergent1 said:


> British Police busting a few moves with Pakistani Fans:
> View attachment 404737
> View attachment 404738
> View attachment 404739


This win will be remembered for a long time. Here is a full video of above posted pics:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=459130261108903

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876486082686308353

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Evora



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Neelum Yousaf was looking @hell hound @The Sandman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876492157284081664

Imad wasim is 
Man is a pindi bouy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

I'm just being honest I love this picture for this seeing this moron sad. Peaceful to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hareeb

Baap Baap hota ha. 
"Mauka Mauka" video by Pakistani entertainers.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1093896307378794

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Neelum Yousaf was looking @hell hound @The Sandman


IKR  Irza Khan too


----------



## Kabira

See what happens when we get rid of Misbha and his China copy Azhar as captain, Pakistan win champion trophy. And look at this shameless Shahzad lmao thanks for not playing well in first game to pave way for Fakhar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

عبرتناک شکست کے بعد بھارت میں کہرام مچ گیا
19/June/2017, 01:21hamariweb.com

نئی دہلی : عبرتناک شکست کے بعد بھارت میں کہرام مچ گیا۔ ”موکا موکا “ کا گیت گانے والے بھارتی شہری پاکستان کے ہاتھوں ذلت آمیز شکست برداشت نہ کر سکے اور میچ ہارنے پر اپنے ٹی وی توڑ ڈالے۔ تفصیلات کے مطابق چیمپئینز ٹرافی میں پاکستان ٹیم کے ہاتھوںعبرتناک شکست نے بھارتی عوام کا دوبارہ چیمپئینز بننے کا خواب چکنا چور کر دیا جس پر بھارت کے مختلف حصوں میں عوام سڑکوں پر نکل آئے اور بیچ بازار میں اپنے ٹی وی توڑ کر اپنے غم غصے کا اظہار کیا۔ جبکہ بھارتی میڈیا کی جانب سے عوام نے شکست پر بھارتی کرکٹرز کے گھر کا بھی رخ کر لیا مگر سرکار کی جانب سے شکست کے بعد ہی کرکٹرز کے گھروں کی سیکورٹی سخت کر دی گئی۔ یہاں آپ بھی بھارتی عوام کے غم و غصے کے چند مناظر دیکھ سکتے ہیں۔ ... ... ... ...


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876483813303398400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876482030187429888

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zibago



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

British police today 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

WaLeEdK2 said:


> DG ISPR is having a hell of a time LMAO
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876513193975140352
> @Areesh @The Sandman @django @Windjammer


I bet their are another 101 videos of this kind ...sorry 1001.Kudos


----------



## Areesh

Skies said:


> As always Pakistan will not win, but I will support Pakistan team.



Say that again please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

I guess the boys have shown them who is the real "BAAP" men from the Indus region

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Indian fans should not lose heart or get overly depressed over today's drubbing. Firstly, it was only a matter of time before Pakistan came back into their element and began thrashing the men in blue, like they historically have over the years. Secondly, no batting side could have withstood that alchemical and surreal spell by Muhammad Amir. He would have shattered any and everyone to smithereens today. There is no team on earth which can hold its own against a classic Pakistani pace attack!

India was just unlucky to be in Finals against powerful Pakistan...it does hurt little bit bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago




----------



## Ababeel

Hillarious:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kabira

شاھین میزایل said:


>



looks fake, they are likely watching football match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

We have avenged Bangladesh's loss and also settled the loss of first match. Congrats!
Also, cheer up India,you were not bad yourself in CT. More chances will come in the future. Remember its just a game but we get emotional all the time.


----------



## Awan68

شاھین میزایل said:


>


Lol u beat me to it, @HAKIKAT


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

M.Musa said:


> We have avenged Bangladesh's loss and also settled the loss of first match. Congrats!
> Also, cheer up India,you were not bad yourself in CT. More chances will come in the future. Remember its just a game but we get emotional all the time.





india have NEVER before been beaten like this by Pakistan. The margin of defeat was MASSIVE. Even Imran Khan, Javed Miandad and Wasim Akram never thrashed india like we did today.

This maybe the start of something new....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Samudra Manthan said:


> Crazy people ROFL.


its just a game, no one can always win or lose!


----------



## Hyde

Srinivas said:


> Indian team played well to reach the final.
> 
> One bad day for Indian cricket.
> 
> Mohd Amir played well, this is only one cricket match, we will see next time.


Indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> india have NEVER before been beaten like this by Pakistan. The margin of defeat was MASSIVE. Even Imran Khan, Javed Miandad and Wasim Akram never thrashed india like we did today.
> 
> This maybe the start of something new....


Yes lets celebrate this victory. Also, respect our rival for reaching the final..Cricket is our current battlefield and we will defeat them again and again In Sha Allah. Pakistan wins and Cricket wins!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Looks like Pakistanis are going bezerk after winning the cup....such a fun moment in life time....and that to defeating India humiliatingly so bad......in the ultimate mother of all finals watched by 1.5 billion people.

What a cherishing moment!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassamun

Congrats to all Pakistanis!!!


----------



## LA se Karachi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Moonlight said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876492157284081664
> 
> Imad wasim is
> Man is a pindi bouy?


He is an Isloo boy who plays for KK #dilonKayBadshah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Diplomat

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cocomo

Indian claiming that people are celebrating Pakistan's victory across India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eagle_storm

First of all to all pakis mubarak anywhere in the world.Mubarak to the army and mujahedeens their courage must be high with this victory.

Secondly that batsman my favourite player s Muhammad amir and hassan they were fantastic.I can't explain how they fire on indians it was all by Mercy of Allah.
I suggest that PCB should give these three guys a lot and give them credit specially amir the way he bowl stole ma words .remember me the wasim akram waqar younas and imran khan attack bowling. ❤❤❤❤❤ 


My boss also watch he is looking awesome.


----------



## LA se Karachi

I expected a win, but by 180 runs? That's embarrassing....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FlyingAce

This is more than a Win, A Moral Booster for the Nation.. When there is Dedication, Honesty, Believe in yourself, You get Results, & Today has been an Example of Brilliance of Courage, Attitude, Letting the World know Pakistan is a nation that is "One"... 
Long Live Pakistan, Pakistan Zindabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Ababeel said:


> Hillarious:



LMAO what is this???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

Moonlight said:


> I'm just being honest I love this picture for this seeing this moron sad. Peaceful to see.
> 
> View attachment 404742


whoa,I would love to see that link please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> its just a game, no one can always win or lose!



 yeah it is just a game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evora



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Hum nai to arabon ko bhi naachnai par laga dia 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876528122992013312

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cookie Monster

@Prince of Dorne oye tum match se pehle bohat uchal rahe thay...ab kidhar chupay huay ho? U ready to eat ur words yet?



S.Y.A said:


> View attachment 404754


Could u post a video of that? I wanna see it so bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iPhone

This victory here will do wonders for the next year's PPL event. Mark my words.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

This was the exact situation before the final match.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## CHD

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## hassamun

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876473638618312705

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Areesh said:


> This was the exact situation before the final match.
> 
> View attachment 404758


Oh shit, thats hardcore.


----------



## S.Y.A

Cookie Monster said:


> Could u post a video of that? I wanna see it so bad.


got it off a facebook page, havent got the video


----------



## Areesh

iPhone said:


> Oh shit, thats hardcore.



And its also true too. Remember all those big claims by bharatis how their team would thrash Pakistan to win CT. Today's match was just a formality as per those guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LA se Karachi




----------



## AsianLion

I wonder would we ever had another ICC Final again between Pakistan and India....180 run Indian defeat.....this is one of the biggest achievement in our life time.


----------



## Safriz

Epic Trolling at The Oval stadium 







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

iPhone said:


> Any videos of celebrations in Pakistani cities?



From Lahore:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876515347259506688

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CHD

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Overachivement but I will say thank you "Alhamdulilah" 

For me team was already a winner by reaching in Semi finals


----------



## Areesh

And the message is clear:






Lay off f*ckers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

jaiind said:


> lots of tv sets gonna to be break


well said







protest said:


> Hopefully, it won't be a one sided affair like the last one.


unfortunately it was one sided match soupa pawa lost by just 180 runs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flash_Ninja

AsianUnion said:


> I wonder would we ever had another ICC Final again between Pakistan and India....180 run Indian defeat.....this is one of the biggest achievement in our life time.



We got a new season of PSL which might bring us some new players and give the existing ones a lot more experience, definitely still have a lot more to look forward to from Pakistan.

If the Indians treat this loss as a loss and train on it then this is probably as good as it will get for Pak, if they hound their players and management and attack each of them then we will easily see victories like this again. 

Morale is the real decider here.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Soumitra said:


> View attachment 403913

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

I saw the whole match albeit on the TV. Without Fakhar Zaman’s innings the situation would have been different but in my view the match was won for us by Amir who got rid of the top 3 batsman of India.

Congratulations to my compatriots. I am over the moon as well but we have to get into the winning habit and not let this win make the team complacent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LA se Karachi

Narendra Trump said:


>





Ababeel said:


>



LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Boomin' Bomber I.J.



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Jonah Arthur said:


> @Moonlight @DESERT FIGHTER @Zibago @Narendra Trump





HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH.


----------



## Divergent

Did anyone else see Hassan Ali blow a kiss at the crowd after that catch? Lol - it's so cute the way he just goes crazy

Best moment of the day is when Shadab Khan (junior most) confidently compelled Sarfraz (Capt, Senior most) to take a review. #PAKvIND

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Skies

شاھین میزایل said:


>



Like US Situation room ........nice


----------



## saiyan0321

Areesh said:


> And the message is clear:
> 
> View attachment 404761
> 
> 
> Lay off f*ckers.



Yeah this tweet burned the toad and the faggot loser. Oh man it burned them bad. From Baluchistan to Srinagar, there are celebrations everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Divergent

Mohammed Amir went crazy on the field lol - what a beauty!


----------



## abdulbarijan

Divergent1 said:


> Mohammed Amir went crazy on the field lol - what a beauty!


He was actually cursing Rohit after the first dismissal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Amir has shown he can be a match winner in Finals he was also the main reason for winning T20 world cup.

However Hasan Ali and other bowlers do also require acknowledgement they did divide the work load and now all share the bounty ....

Team work

For Pakistani team used to defending 180-220 runs, to get luxury of 338 runs was tremandous moral boost. At that stage Pakistan only needed to field like tigers and knew India would make mistakes

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moonlight

This is so funny. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Even the British Police officers joined in Pakistani celebrations.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Moonlight

abdulbarijan said:


> He was actually cursing Rohit after the first dismissal



Oh so someone mentioned


----------



## American Pakistani

I'm very happy for Pakistan win but India played well throughout the tournament as well.

It seems like karma at work, indians before the match were taunting and trolling Pakistanis. Entire nation of india was going macho over a cricket match, instead of taking it as a sports. Some indian internationally recognized figures and celebrities were claiming india as baap, but this is what karma does. On father's day pakistan crushed india not in an ordinary bilateral match but champions trophy, not in a league match but in the final, not with 18 runs but 180 runs, demolished not only their balling but sunk their entire batting lineup mercilessly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jungibaaz

I went to Southall after the match, boy did it seem lively, had a good time flag waving.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

Pakistan zindabad! I told you folks. Pakistan won and they player like fearless lions. We crushed them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Divergent1 said:


> Did anyone else see Hassan Ali blow a kiss at the crowd after that catch? Lol - it's so cute the way he just goes crazy
> 
> Best moment of the day is when Shadab Khan (junior most) confidently compelled Sarfraz (Capt, Senior most) to take a review. #PAKvIND



The best moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

First Pakistan Test team lifting the Mace (Test cricket)
Second West Indies Test Tour achivement (winning series first time in 70 years)
Third Younis Khan's 10,000 runs & 5,000 Runs by Misbah

Now ODI Champion's trophy (Icing on cake)


Great year for Pakistani Cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Chaman:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876525836362334208



Wow celebrations in the great North without a single gun going off lol. But then they are doing the Attan so keeping up another tradition. Someone needs to compile a video of how different parts of Pakistan celebrate. Oh and then add the expats in hahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Moonlight said:


> The best moment.


It was Kohli getting out twice...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan should now keep this form and win T20 and ODI World Cups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

*Arnab Goswami vs Kashmiri Who Support Pakistani Team*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875486809450577920

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

American Pakistani said:


> I'm very happy for Pakistan win but India played well throughout the tournament as well.
> 
> It seems like karma at work, indians before the match were taunting and trolling Pakistanis. Entire nation of india was going macho over a cricket match, instead of taking it as a sports. Some indian internationally recognized figures and celebrities were claiming india as baap, but this is what karma does. On father's day pakistan crushed india not in an ordinary bilateral match but champions trophy, not in a league match but in the final, not with 18 runs but 180 runs, demolished not only their balling but sunk their entire batting lineup mercilessly.




Some indians were even claiming that today's match was a battle between Hinduism and Islam. That india would win this match for their soldiers killed in Kashmir. That their honour was at stake and they would show they're virtue by humiliating Pakistan. The indians took it THAT seriously. It all backfired however.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

Guys/gals if you find any Mauka Mauka video pleaseee share it with me. Thanks. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abdulbarijan

Moonlight said:


> Oh so someone mentioned


It's the pindi (Amir's hometown) way of saying ... "farewell biatch!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Some indians were even claiming that today's match was a battle between Hinduism and Islam. That india would win this match for their soldiers killed in Kashmir. That their honour was at stake and they would show they're virtue by humiliating Pakistan. The indians took it THAT seriously. It all backfired however.




I guess Islam won, then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Areesh said:


> From Lahore:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876515347259506688



Oh my days, that warms the heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Some indians were even claiming that today's match was a battle between Hinduism and Islam. That india would win this match for their soldiers killed in Kashmir. That their honour was at stake and they would show they're virtue by humiliating Pakistan. The indians took it THAT seriously. It all backfired however.



These Modi toadies have been gobsmacked and destroyed for life. Such a brutal loss in the final should shut these animals forever.

They were saying that Pak 124 run loss against India was destruction. I wonder how they would describe today's 180 run loss. That too in the final of an ICC tournament. The champions league of cricket. LOL at the remark that on the day Pakistan were better... We won back to back games in a row against top teams and avenged our first loss by defeating India with a bigger margin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waz

Jungibaaz said:


> I went to Southall after the match, boy did it seem lively, had a good time flag waving.



Even with Rozeh and the heat these guys went celebrating lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

abdulbarijan said:


> It's the pindi (Amir's hometown) way of saying ... "farewell biatch!"



Wait you one of them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

waz said:


> Even with Rozeh and the heat these guys went celebrating lol.



Not often we get this opportunity. Pakistanis came out in force today. Must have been thousands in and around Southall broadway alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moonlight

WAJsal said:


> It was Kohli getting out twice...



Ego shattered twice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abdulbarijan

Moonlight said:


> Wait you one of them?


My location is top secret!  .... But yeah ... that is something that is very pindi-ish ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Finally the most awaited video has been found




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## BATMAN

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## maximuswarrior

The beauty of it all. They claim to have the best IPL league which is supposed to boast the best players around the world. We were supposed to get a spanking by the best IPL players. Pakistan was supposed to be a side that was light years behind Indian cricket. Mentioning the two in one sentence was a blasphemy. They boycott our players in their leagues and politicize sports. They don't want to play a series and are butt hurt at every level.

This is the result in the end. All the "best" IPL players in one team which get to play all year long with the best talent around the world get smashed. On the other hand, you have a side which is supposed to be ranked 8th, has no international cricket on its home soil and barely a league which has found exposure only recently. Indian arrogance shattered to bits and pieces. Total and clinical annihilation is what we witnessed today. Their taunts, lies and false claims amounting to nothing. They can't even face us after this loss. Their hate has been defeated.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Path-Finder

Ababeel said:


> Hillarious:


What the flip hahaha. Strange attire having two women in denim Hot pants. What ever draws the crowd. Hahha



Areesh said:


> From Lahore:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876515347259506688


Oh wow it's epic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Divergent

abdulbarijan said:


> He was actually cursing Rohit after the first dismissal



He was cursing because Rohit said 'Mohammed Amir is an 'average' bowler and over rated, it's not like when he comes to the field he 'bowls' everyone out' 

Mohammed Amir bowled him AND Kohli out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

abdulbarijan said:


> My location is top secret!  .... But yeah ... that is something that is very pindi-ish ..




Hahahahaha. But I must admit Pindi boys know how to celebrate


----------



## grey boy 2

Congratulation to my Pakistanis brothers for this sweet victory over the self-proclaimed undisputed Champion

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## LA se Karachi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

Indian fan wearing this Tee at the stadium.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Path-Finder

You know I didn't think Pak was going to win. Until my Bengali friend told of Mohammad Amir' s performance then I started watching and what a delight. Pakistan the unpredictable


----------



## Multani

indians cry me a river

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ghazi52

ALL OF INDIA WICKETS - Final Match - Pakistan vs India - ICC Champions Trophy 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> Aj jazbati hogaya laptop ka charger toot gaya :-(
> Akhri ball par chalang mari thi
> @Moonlight @The Sandman @Hell hound
> Cant stop listening to


----------



## Moonlight

@The Sandman @Zibago @Hell hound @Narendra Trump

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Skies

Narendra Trump said:


> Finally the most awaited video has been found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Interested to know what could be the price of each bullet...


----------



## Daghalodi

It feels like Eid!!!

Congratulations Pakistan!!!

Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abdulbarijan

Divergent1 said:


> He was cursing because Rohit said 'Mohammed Amir is an 'average' bowler and over rated, it's not like when he comes to the field he 'bowls' everyone out'
> 
> Mohammed Amir bowled him AND Kohli out.


Ummm ... Good reply then ...  BTW, while Amir is way above average, he isn't a Wasim or Waqar, even though they themselves praise this lad. He has flashes of brilliance like today, but he has yet to develop that level of fear in the minds and hearts of the opposition, plus Pakistani bowlers seriously need to work on them yorkers ... That is one weapon of bowling that isn't even dependent on the pitch and conditions ... although it becomes quite deadly if the conditions are in your favor.


Moonlight said:


> Hahahahaha. But I must admit Pindi boys know how to celebrate


You should be thankful he didn't have one of his partners and a bike in the field ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khanate

Divergent1 said:


> He was cursing because Rohit said 'Mohammed Amir is an 'average' bowler and over rated, it's not like when he comes to the field he 'bowls' everyone out'
> 
> Mohammed Amir bowled him AND Kohli out.





Love is in the air.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Multani

LA se Karachi said:


>



as they say in Punjabi

oye Baandar


----------



## Jinn Baba

So happy for Pakistan. The people deserved a victory and some good news to bring everyone together and celebrate  

As for 'mighty India' - im glad their arrogance and pride was handed a kicking today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Dil Dil Pakistan, Win Win Pakistan, Dil Dil Pakistan ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

WAJsal said:


> It was Kohli getting out twice...


And that too in a row..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

Khanate said:


> *Arnab Goswami vs Kashmiri Who Support Pakistani Team*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875486809450577920






salam az mujahideen e Kashmir !!!

daleri ki misaal

Allah u Akbar !

Pakistan Zinda ABAAD ( in sha Allah, in this blessed month of RamaDan ) dilli dua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Divergent

Khanate said:


> Love is in the air.



Please can you put more videos


----------



## ghazi52

*Five key moments that propelled Pakistan to Champions Trophy glory*






Pakistan celebrate their victory over India on the pitch after the ICC Champions Trophy final. ─ AFP

Following are five key moments that helped Pakistan win the Champions Trophy for the first time with a crushing 180-run victory over holders India at The Oval on Sunday.

*Pakistan skipper Sarfaraz Ahmed loses toss*

India have done well chasing down targets so captain Virat Kohli opted to put his rivals in to bat first.

It proved to be a good toss to lose as Sarfaraz said he would also have elected to field if he had won it.

"We wanted to bowl first. But the toss is out of our control. Hopefully, we can post more than 300," Sarfaraz said.

*Opener Fakhar Zaman is caught by MS Dhoni for three ─ off a no ball*

With his bat tucked under his arm, Fakhar begins the long walk back to the pavilion as the Indians celebrate grabbing their first wicket with only four runs on the board.

The celebrations swiftly change direction, however, when replays on the big scoreboard show that Jasprit Bumrah had bowled a no ball and Fakhar is called back to the crease.

It proved to be a costly no ball as Fakhar goes on to score his first international century before falling for 114.

*Kohli fails to capitalise on a dropped catch on five*

The Indian captain had come into the match with an astonishing batting average of 253 runs in this year's tournament, having been dismissed only once in four matches.

So when he was dropped by Azhar Ali in the slips off Mohammad Amir in the third over, huge cheers erupted around the arena.

Pakistan made sure it did not turn out to be a costly mistake, though, as Amir dismissed him next ball.

His departure proved to be a bad omen for the Indians as the only other time he had been dismissed in this year's Champions Trophy ─ against Sri Lanka in the group stage ─ the holders also lost the match.

*Amir back in the team after missing semi-final with back injury*

Amir, once vilified for his role in the 2010 spot-fixing scandal which led to him serving a prison term in London, was at his brilliant best when he produced a devastating opening spell.

He removed India's top three batsmen ─ Rohit Sharma (0), Shikhar Dhawan (21) and Kohli (5).

After leaving India reeling on six for two following the dismissals of Sharma and Kohli, Amir's figures read 1.4 overs, four runs, two wickets.

His transformation into a hero was complete as his final tally was six overs, two maidens, 16 runs and three wickets.

*Hardik Pandya, India's last hope, run out for 76 after showering the ground with sixes*

Pandya came to the crease with India teetering on 54 for five after Yuvraj Singh and former captain Dhoni departed in quick succession.

He raised hopes of pulling off a one-man Indian Houdini act as he hit three successive sixes to reach his half century.

But just when it seemed that he was blazing towards a first international century, he was run out after a mix-up with Ravindra Jadeja.

India still had three wickets in hand but the deafening cheers from Pakistan fans made clear that the end was nigh.

India lost their last four wickets for the addition of only six runs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

Moonlight said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876486082686308353


That's Baloch, That's Pakistan. . 
So Sehwag, what were you saying?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Five key moments that propelled Pakistan to Champions Trophy glory*






Pakistan celebrate their victory over India on the pitch after the ICC Champions Trophy final. ─ AFP

Following are five key moments that helped Pakistan win the Champions Trophy for the first time with a crushing 180-run victory over holders India at The Oval on Sunday.

*Pakistan skipper Sarfaraz Ahmed loses toss*

India have done well chasing down targets so captain Virat Kohli opted to put his rivals in to bat first.

It proved to be a good toss to lose as Sarfaraz said he would also have elected to field if he had won it.

"We wanted to bowl first. But the toss is out of our control. Hopefully, we can post more than 300," Sarfaraz said.

*Opener Fakhar Zaman is caught by MS Dhoni for three ─ off a no ball*

With his bat tucked under his arm, Fakhar begins the long walk back to the pavilion as the Indians celebrate grabbing their first wicket with only four runs on the board.

The celebrations swiftly change direction, however, when replays on the big scoreboard show that Jasprit Bumrah had bowled a no ball and Fakhar is called back to the crease.

It proved to be a costly no ball as Fakhar goes on to score his first international century before falling for 114.

*Kohli fails to capitalise on a dropped catch on five*

The Indian captain had come into the match with an astonishing batting average of 253 runs in this year's tournament, having been dismissed only once in four matches.

So when he was dropped by Azhar Ali in the slips off Mohammad Amir in the third over, huge cheers erupted around the arena.

Pakistan made sure it did not turn out to be a costly mistake, though, as Amir dismissed him next ball.

His departure proved to be a bad omen for the Indians as the only other time he had been dismissed in this year's Champions Trophy ─ against Sri Lanka in the group stage ─ the holders also lost the match.

*Amir back in the team after missing semi-final with back injury*

Amir, once vilified for his role in the 2010 spot-fixing scandal which led to him serving a prison term in London, was at his brilliant best when he produced a devastating opening spell.

He removed India's top three batsmen ─ Rohit Sharma (0), Shikhar Dhawan (21) and Kohli (5).

After leaving India reeling on six for two following the dismissals of Sharma and Kohli, Amir's figures read 1.4 overs, four runs, two wickets.

His transformation into a hero was complete as his final tally was six overs, two maidens, 16 runs and three wickets.

*Hardik Pandya, India's last hope, run out for 76 after showering the ground with sixes*

Pandya came to the crease with India teetering on 54 for five after Yuvraj Singh and former captain Dhoni departed in quick succession.

He raised hopes of pulling off a one-man Indian Houdini act as he hit three successive sixes to reach his half century.

But just when it seemed that he was blazing towards a first international century, he was run out after a mix-up with Ravindra Jadeja.

India still had three wickets in hand but the deafening cheers from Pakistan fans made clear that the end was nigh.

India lost their last four wickets for the addition of only six runs.


----------



## CHD

Srinivas said:


> Indian team played well to reach the final.
> 
> One bad day for Indian cricket.
> 
> Mohd Amir played well, this is only one cricket match, we will see next time.


ok, but the tally now is

*73-52 *



Srinivas said:


> One single match , Pakistanis are celebrating this cup like a World Cup.
> Chalo celebrate karo,
> 
> you won we had one bad day, that's all.


oh paaji,

tally dekho

73-52 lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Divergent

Can't get over how Shadab Khan (youngest player in whole of ICC) MADE Sarfraz (senior Captain of the team) take the review. Absolutely forced him. What confidence. Kid is gonna be a superstar. bloody love him.

FYI: he took out Yuvraj - India's senior, experienced and pro player.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## abdulbarijan

Just a throwback ... This is what REALLY DEADLY bowling looks like ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

Rohit was got out in THE 20 Asia cup by amir very cheaply or on duck if i remember correctly


abdulbarijan said:


> Ummm ... Good reply then ...  BTW, while Amir is way above average, he isn't a Wasim or Waqar, even though they themselves praise this lad. He has flashes of brilliance like today, but he has yet to develop that level of fear in the minds and hearts of the opposition, plus Pakistani bowlers seriously need to work on them yorkers ... That is one weapon of bowling that isn't even dependent on the pitch and conditions ... although it becomes quite deadly if the conditions are in your favor.
> 
> You should be thankful he didn't have one of his partners and a bike in the field ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

sur said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/




wah ji waah, Tanoli Badshaho, they did a Mansehra right in front of poor indians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Army jawans celebrate Pakistan triumph*





RAWALPINDI: The historic Pakistan victory over India in the Champions Trophy final has enthralled the entire nation including citizens, politicians and our valiant soldiers.

All of them have been overjoyed beyond estimates. Amid celebrations over the huge win against India , Pakistan Army soldiers too could not hold back themselves from expressing their emotions.

Title-holders India, set 339 to win, collapsed to 33 for three and 54 for five against a Pakistan side they had thrashed by 124 runs in their tournament opener at Edgbaston on June 4. They were eventually dismissed for 158 in reply to Pakistan's 338 for four.






DG Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) Maj. Gen. Asif Ghafoor tweeted out images of ecstatic soldiers. The pictures show army jawans gesturing victory sign and dancing after Pakistan thrashed India by 180 runs today.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

maximuswarrior said:


> These Modi toadies have been gobsmacked and destroyed for life. Such a brutal loss in the final should shut these animals forever.
> 
> They were saying that Pak 124 run loss against India was destruction. I wonder how they would describe today's 180 run loss. That too in the final of an ICC tournament. The champions league of cricket. LOL at the remark that on the day Pakistan were better... We won back to back games in a row against top teams and avenged our first loss by defeating India with a bigger margin.






No matter what the indians do, even if they spend all the wealth in the world, even if they have 7x more people to chose their players from, even if they have the entire backing of the cricket power blocks, they will always be inferior to Pakistan no matter what they say or do.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassamun



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakdefender

Srinivas said:


> One single match , Pakistanis are celebrating this cup like a World Cup.
> Chalo celebrate karo,
> 
> you won we had one bad day, that's all.



Spoken like a real loser

Indian fans are sore losers, Indian cricket team not so much , the took it on the chin and moved on , learn something from your own team if not from anyone else

It's the off field idiots like fat and skinny indians fans , ex indian cricketers and indian movie stars who are showing themselves to be such sorry losers

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Multani

AsianUnion said:


> Indian media anchors badly crying after an emotional defeat at the hands of Pakistan with 180 runs...



hear the urdu she is speaking,or should i say arabic and persian

maujud, rawanaa, dafa, hadd, akhir kaar, naa umeedi, shikast, behtareen, kharab, sahih, andaaza, waqayee, faisla, lekin



They love the language of Muslims, Urdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.M.

Will remember this day forever. What an amazing feat.

From the bottom to the top, in a matter of two weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHD



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

@Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Path-Finder @RealNapster 
She completely owns the H!ndian host, kudos to Zainab Abbas

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## maximuswarrior

Multani said:


> hear the urdu she is speaking,or should i say arabic and persian
> 
> maujud, rawanaa, dafa, hadd, akhir kaar, naa umeedi, shikast, behtareen, kharab, sahih, andaaza, waqayee, faisla, lekin
> 
> 
> 
> They love the language of Muslims, Urdu.



LMAO these Indians don't have their own language and are trying to lecture us.



pakdefender said:


> Spoken like a real loser
> 
> Indian fans are sore losers, Indian cricket team not so much , the took it on the chin and moved on , learn something from your own team if not from anyone else
> 
> It's the off field idiots like fat and skinny indians fans , ex indian cricketers and indian movie stars who are showing themselves to be such sorry losers



Even the Indian cricketers who actually lost the match accepted defeat at the hands of incredible Pakistan. These Indians who didn't play cricket on the field and are handing out lectures are an utter disgrace. They got whooped and spanked. They got humiliated so badly that they are going to be crying their entire life. I'm going to enjoy this for such a long time to come. Analyse every bit and burn these losers to the ground. We owned them so badly. Words cannot even describe it. The celebrations haven't even begun yet. Let this sink in for the moment. The real humiliation for India is going to start when we dissect every moment of humiliation into detail. From beginning till end.

India couldn't have defeated Pakistan another 100 times if we played this game over. That is how superior this Pak team was. From batting and bowling to fielding. We simply destroyed India. This was complete dominance at display by Pakistan.

If only IPL and expensive Nike sponsor deals could make you win matches LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

1 Victory to win them all!!
1 Defeat to defeat them all!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

hassamun said:


>



The Indian media getting to grips with the incredibly humiliating loss at the hands of Pak team. No matter how many IPL games Indians play, you can never prepare against Pak.

Not taking the side of the Indian team, but these nasty hypocritical Indian "fans" need to have some shame. Isn't this the same Indian team that won them previous games? These Indians think they own victory. Like it is their dads property. This is the face of Modi's India folks. This is how he has destroyed India. Turned it into a hell hole. This is how sick and perverted nasty nationalistic Indians have become. Look at their incredibly nasty faces. Remember these horrible faces. The hatred flows like a river. So hateful and ugly. You deserve this loss and we are going to enjoy it with full pleasure. You deserve no mercy. You deserve more pain because you are ugly and hateful. Hate deserves loss. Hate deserves humiliation. Hate deserves no compassion. You got what you deserve. Every bit of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LA se Karachi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

LA se Karachi said:


>



Says it all folks. The margin of win is staggering and mind boggling. This isn't defeat. Defeat is losing by a reasonable margin. This is a thorough demolition.



ghazi52 said:


>



LOL man that look on Dhoni's face is priceless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

1) To be honest, I didn't think Pakistan was going to win--you know the ICC tournaments track record--and so I was not planning to watch. But, at CricInfo, the headline was something like Pakistan goes past 300 and so... I decided to follow it. Still no videos--only text info at CricInfo.
2) I still admire Indian batting line up--I mean even Ashwin can play well. So credit to that talent pool of batting. Bowling is a different matter though.
3) When last Pakistan won something major like the 2009 T20 Cup, the nation was joyous. That event came around the time when Pakistan was in the middle of a very bad phase of terrorism. People in Pakistan came out on the streets after the victory and boldly claimed something like "If we can win a Cup like this, we can defeat terrorism too". Sporting events are often way more than sporting events--affecting hundreds of millions' outlook toward current affairs.
4) I am hopeful that the psychological choke on Pakistani cricket in ICC tournaments against India is FINALLY broken with this victory!!
5) Even NY Times has it linked from its front page: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/18/...hy.html&eventName=Watching-article-click&_r=0
6) My Gori (American) wife is wondering as to why I am glued to the YouTube videos about cricket all day today. I told her that the SuperBowl she and her folks know is not much but a festival compared with the India-Pak cricket rivalry in terms of viewership.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LA se Karachi

LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scionoftheindus

maximuswarrior said:


> The beauty of it all. They claim to have the best IPL league which is supposed to boast the best players around the world. We were supposed to get a spanking by the best IPL players. Pakistan was supposed to be a side that was light years behind Indian cricket. Mentioning the two in one sentence was a blasphemy. They boycott our players in their leagues and politicize sports. They don't want to play a series and are butt hurt at every level.
> 
> This is the result in the end. All the "best" IPL players in one team which get to play all year long with the best talent around the world get smashed. On the other hand, you have a side which is supposed to be ranked 8th, has no international cricket on its home soil and barely a league which has found exposure only recently. Indian arrogance shattered to bits and pieces. Total and clinical annihilation is what we witnessed today. Their taunts, lies and false claims amounting to nothing. They can't even face us after this loss. Their hate has been defeated.


Hey man..one win and you people started imagining yourselves as world champions..india has proved itself in all 3 formats across the wirld..they are consistent...let pakistan prove its consistency...otherwise this win can be considered a fluke...remember, this is not the last indo pak match..there are many more to come and dont brag too much and too soon


----------



## Ababeel

A gentlman attitude of Kapil Dev:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

Great Win


----------



## maximuswarrior

scionoftheindus said:


> Hey man..one win and you people started imagining yourselves as world champions..india has proved itself in all 3 formats across the wirld..they are consistent...let pakistan prove its consistency...otherwise this win can be considered a fluke...remember, this is not the last indo pak match..there are many more to come and dont brag too much and too soon



LOL burn you coward. Loser. You are a loser in every sphere of life. From CPEC to cricket. Nothing goes your way. A you do is lie and try to feel good about things which are fake. You are a fake. Lick your wounds because we humiliated you and are light years ahead in ODI wins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scionoftheindus

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> No matter what the indians do, even if they spend all the wealth in the world, even if they have 7x more people to chose their players from, even if they have the entire backing of the cricket power blocks, they will always be inferior to Pakistan no matter what they say or do.


Hahaha..india gave a thrashing to pak in hpckey..7-1....thats much more shameful than 180 run defeat...7-1..cant believe


----------



## jericho

scionoftheindus said:


> Hey man..one win and you people started imagining yourselves as world champions..india has proved itself in all 3 formats across the wirld..they are consistent...let pakistan prove its consistency...otherwise this win can be considered a fluke...remember, this is not the last indo pak match..there are many more to come and dont brag too much and too soon


We beat number 1 odi team (south afirca), number 1 batting team and faovrites in this tournament (england) and one of the top batting team(india) so yeah, its not one win, thats a lot of win and consistent performance. Get your head out of where the sun doesnt shine and either accept that you lost or just stay away from this place if you cant handle our celebration

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LA se Karachi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

maximuswarrior said:


> The Indian media getting to grips with the incredibly humiliating loss at the hands of Pak team. No matter how many IPL games Indians play, you can never prepare against Pak.
> 
> Not taking the side of the Indian team, but these nasty hypocritical Indian "fans" need to have some shame. Isn't this the same Indian team that won them previous games? These Indians think they own victory. Like it is their dads property. This is the face of Modi's India folks. This is how he has destroyed India. Turned it into a hell hole. This is how sick and perverted nasty nationalistic Indians have become. Look at their incredibly nasty faces. Remember these horrible faces. The hatred flows like a river. So hateful and ugly. You deserve this loss and we are going to enjoy it with full pleasure. You deserve no mercy. You deserve more pain because you are ugly and hateful. Hate deserves loss. Hate deserves humiliation. Hate deserves no compassion. You got what you deserve. Every bit of it.


Well said
We shattered and scattered the ashes of indian cricket supremacy now and forever. Pak ruled india for a decade after Miandad last ball six. Now Pak will rule them for next 50 years. Other teams will also toy with india.
Great Safi Eleven!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## maximuswarrior

scionoftheindus said:


> Hahaha..india gave a thrashing to pak in hpckey..7-1....thats much more shameful than 180 run defeat...7-1..cant believe



LOL 180 run loss. The whole world laughs at you. What happened to your IPL boys? Not enough practice yet LMAO

Wait let me help you a little. The ISI manufactured this loss LOL Ugly sucker. Go and sob somewhere else. You got your ugly rear handed to you. We are the champions. You are the loser. Look at that beautiful cup b!tch. It is ours LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scionoftheindus

maximuswarrior said:


> LOL burn you coward. Loser. You are a loser in every sphere of life. From CPEC to cricket. Nothing goes your way. A you do is lie and try to feel good about things which are fake. You are a fake. Lick your wounds because we humiliated you and are light years ahead in ODI wins.


Enjoy the moment man,.its not often you people experience such occasions...the last time you got somethog like this was 2009..enjoy this moment for another 8 yrs kiddo...I sincerely wish international teams visit pakistan now onwards to play against world beaters of pakistan and thereby improve their game..what do ypu think man? Will intl teams visit your country after this match?


----------



## maximuswarrior

scionoftheindus said:


> Enjoy the moment man,.its not often you people experience such occasions...the last time you got somethog like this was 2009..enjoy this moment for another 8 yrs kiddo...I sincerely wish international teams visit pakistan now onwards to play against world beaters of pakistan and thereby improve their game..what do ypu think man? Will intl teams visit your country after this match?



The last time I checked we nailed you fvckers in total ODI wins. We dominate you. This humiliation only proves how strong we are against India. Enjoy? We are going to celebrate this win by spitting in your face. You are the ones who like to make tall claims and brag about fake wins that never come. Now get on your knees and accept defeat. Accept the humiliation. Accept that we humbled you and made you eat your words. We might consider mercy.

One word of advice, just don't cry and destroy that television set. We know we have scarred you for life with this unexceptional destruction. Don't act like it is normal. What happened to you isn't normal. It is record breaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Goenitz

scionoftheindus said:


> Enjoy the moment man,.its not often you people experience such occasions...the last time you got somethog like this was 2009..enjoy this moment for another 8 yrs kiddo...I sincerely wish international teams visit pakistan now onwards to play against world beaters of pakistan and thereby improve their game..what do ypu think man? Will intl teams visit your country after this match?


be cool... some are overjoyed....


----------



## xyxmt

scionoftheindus said:


> Hey man..one win and you people started imagining yourselves as world champions..india has proved itself in all 3 formats across the wirld..they are consistent...let pakistan prove its consistency...otherwise this win can be considered a fluke...remember, this is not the last indo pak match..there are many more to come and dont brag too much and too soon



yes we are world champion, there is no other team who can match us in bowling dept, our replacement fast bowlers are better than Indian main attack bowler.

Now we know why BCCI is refusing to Play with Pakistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Trolling Virat Kohli at the Oval 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Pakistani players having Fun with Indian players after winning final of champion trophy..

[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

India captain Virat Kohli after his team lost the ICC Champions Trophy 2017 final to Pakistan. Watch video highlights of India vs Pakistan here(AP)


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

scionoftheindus said:


> Hey man..one win and you people started imagining yourselves as world champions..india has proved itself in all 3 formats across the wirld..they are consistent...let pakistan prove its consistency...otherwise this win can be considered a fluke...remember, this is not the last indo pak match..there are many more to come and dont brag too much and too soon


You must be idiot and need to learn something form your captain about how to embrace defeat. Your arrogance , fake egos and inferiority complex is the reason that even some sane Indians are bearing the insults and abuse..give credit where it due. you are trying to find solace of cricket defeat in hockey? you are calling it fluke to beat teams like Sri Lanka (who defeated you), South Africa, England and then India? Pakistan already dominate you in overall test and ODI records and took lead now in as with this match they have won more matches in champion trophy tournaments..only thing left now is world cup 6/7 matches and if you did not gave up this arrogance then that record will also become past one day. You probably don't know that Pakistan is second most successful team in history of cricket in terms of win-loss ratio just behind Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

django said:


> @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Path-Finder @RealNapster
> She completely owns the H!ndian host, kudos to Zainab Abbas



OMG I love this interview -Zainab is our new secret weapon have her take selfies with all our opponents lol Gorgeous patriotic girl with beauty an brains She chewed him up and spit him out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

So true his confidence about the out was iconic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZenBird

Congratulations, it was a good game. Pakistan deserved the win thoroughly, looking forward to a resurgence in your cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

khanz said:


> OMG I love this interview -Zainab is our new secret weapon have her take selfies with all our opponents lol *Gorgeous patriotic girl with beauty an brains She chewed him up and spit him out *


Totally concur,,,,,,, I will be keeping a close eye on this gem of a lady, a very close eye indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Pakistan won the match and hope this consistency of wining the match would be continue in future as well. Team will have to prove that this match not win by the chance but won by its struggle and competency and with the planning. Hope the team would be lead beyond the politics as always the political factor has been observed in the team either inside the team or outside. 
In the last I would like to say that Indian team is also strong team but that lost the match by its own arrogance and overconfidence.


----------



## Moonlight

Baloch Pakistani said:


> That's Baloch, That's Pakistan. .
> So Sehwag, what were you saying?



Arrogant people.



abdulbarijan said:


> You should be thankful he didn't have one of his partners and a bike in the field ...



Wearing red pants with yellow shirt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

django said:


> Totally concur,,,,,,, I will be keeping a close eye on this gem of a lady, a very close eye indeed



dude this interview is comedy gold imo in all seriousness look at her very closely it says a lot - notice her tone of voice, body language and facial expression esp from 33 to 44 seconds it's hilarious she gives a dismissive girly flick and stroking of her hair and then she crosses her arms and eyes him up an down with a sly expression of raw disdain on her face lol he never stood a chance.
Zainab rocks !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

pakdefender said:


> Spoken like a real loser
> 
> Indian fans are sore losers, Indian cricket team not so much , the took it on the chin and moved on , learn something from your own team if not from anyone else
> 
> It's the off field idiots like fat and skinny indians fans , ex indian cricketers and indian movie stars who are showing themselves to be such sorry losers



You are being sore looser here despite winning, there is nothing wrong in my comment.

Yes there will be some unhappiness since our team lost.


----------



## malikahmed91279

Well I guess it's time for celebrate but not to tease them(India), I feel so bad when I hear their comments before match, of course hate and poison stuff, but we also have to realize we are Pakistani and Muslim, so celebrate, every Pakistani get his eidi from Allah before in advance


----------



## macnurv

scionoftheindus said:


> Hey man..one win and you people started imagining yourselves as world champions..india has proved itself in all 3 formats across the wirld..they are consistent...let pakistan prove its consistency...otherwise this win can be considered a fluke...remember, this is not the last indo pak match..there are many more to come and dont brag too much and too soon



Another triggered Indian, who is acting up like a sore looser. That is what makes any victory against India so sweet, it is the over blown reaction because of the huge ego Indians have. Suck on these nuts you looser, and nothing will change it.



scionoftheindus said:


> Hahaha..india gave a thrashing to pak in hpckey..7-1....thats much more shameful than 180 run defeat...7-1..cant believe


HAHAHA, another attempt to compensate for thrashing got at hands of Greens. Lick those wounds boy.

The thing is Indian team is among the best cricket team on the planet and no one can say otherwise. They are a force to reckon with, but today they were outclassed by a team which performed better than them. I truly appreciate the sportsmanship displayed by the whole Indian team, especially the Captain. I tip my hat to him, he is was graceful in defeat, cricket was known as a gentlemens game. 

For gods sake, Indian media and fans need to stop being so overly triggered. They are not "Mujrims", jeez winning and loosing is part of the game. But such behaviour only exposes deep seated intolerance running through the Indian society.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

Can we pleaseeeee????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Moonlight said:


> Can we pleaseeeee????


no thanks dill main itni bardashat nahi hay ab.mar jain gay sab heart attack say


----------



## macnurv

django said:


> @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Path-Finder @RealNapster
> She completely owns the H!ndian host, kudos to Zainab Abbas



Who the heck is this idiot, he isnt smart enough to be funny. Zainab was very graceful, with this idiot. I would have drop kicked him in an instant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## t_for_talli

Narendra Trump said:


> Ya'll still there??
> View attachment 404653
> 
> @I S I @DESERT FIGHTER @Sinopakfriend @Super Falcon @maximuswarrior @PaklovesTurkiye @terry5 @PAKISTANFOREVER



There is a difference between exceptions and generalization, Yesterday;s match was exception (fluke) and Indian team is better is generalization. 

On their day a pack of dogs can kill a tiger, but that doesnot mean that tiger is weaker, 

Fact will always remain fact and exceptions will exceptions, ICC will still rank India better because exceptions happen but statictics donot lie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

میچ تو پاکستان جیت گیا مگر نجم سیٹھی کی قسمت میں پھر "گو نواز گو" ہی رہا۔ لندن میں کیسا استقبال کیا گیا آپ بھی دیکھیے۔





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Humiliation has another name ............. world class batting order all out at 158 in 30 overs.

Sarfraz is a great cricketing captain, this Pakistani side is young and motivated and would be threatening opposition for next few years, the new confident Azhar Ali was treat to watch, plus how Junaid Khan supported Amir at other end. All class and brilliant ........... Well done



t_for_talli said:


> Yesterday;s match was exception



This exception seems to be the future norm ......... get used to it, Kohli is not Dhoni.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## My-Analogous

t_for_talli said:


> There is a difference between exceptions and generalization, Yesterday;s match was exception (fluke) and Indian team is better is generalization.
> 
> On their day a pack of dogs can kill a tiger, but that doesnot mean that tiger is weaker,
> 
> Fact will always remain fact and exceptions will exceptions, ICC will still rank India better because exceptions happen but statictics donot lie


It is you guys who bark alot and think it's roar but its ok because you never hear roar and think you bark is roar. We are falcons and we did that to India many times before and i think it is better for India not to play(mess) with us. Regarding India greatness. We are better team since start and statistics prove that and we are better team in whole tournaments in the world except ICC Worldcup. We have better winning ratio in ICC Champion's trophy against India as well. Next time do some research and don't teach father how to make sons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMC

t_for_talli said:


> There is a difference between exceptions and generalization, Yesterday;s match was exception (fluke) and Indian team is better is generalization.
> 
> On their day a pack of dogs can kill a tiger, but that doesnot mean that tiger is weaker,
> 
> Fact will always remain fact and exceptions will exceptions, ICC will still rank India better because exceptions happen but statictics donot lie



You can't really call 4 matches in a row exceptions. That defies all logic known to mankind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

khanz said:


> dude this interview is comedy gold imo in all seriousness look at her very closely it says a lot - notice her tone of voice, body language and facial expression esp from 33 to 44 seconds it's hilarious she gives a dismissive girly flick and stroking of her hair and then she crosses her arms and eyes him up an down with a sly expression of raw disdain on her face lol he never stood a chance.
> Zainab rocks !


You summed her up perfectly she was always a step ahead of him, make it two steps, no make it three steps lol, I am a fan of hers bigtime, after Ramadan i will have more on this beauty.Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

I LOE YOU RISHI KAPOOR





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

macnurv said:


> *Who the heck is this idiot*, he isnt smart enough to be funny. Zainab was very graceful, with this idiot. I would have drop kicked him in an instant.


A fish out of water lol.Kudos


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Well! 
Some of the comments from the indian members are quite hilarious......
Boy you guyz are real fun to be with....
just look at your boys (the indian team), learn something from them, some sportsmanship, i am sure your this much of constipation is not going to end up anywhere except a sore bottom and who knows? may be piles???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Callisto

Moonlight said:


> Can we pleaseeeee????
> 
> View attachment 404782


Dont worry that moment will come again.


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## t_for_talli

SMC said:


> You can't really call 4 matches in a row exceptions. That defies all logic known to mankind.



I am saying match against India is exception, not others. Else ICC would have ranked Pakistan above India


----------



## HRK

........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## t_for_talli

My-Analogous said:


> It is you guys who bark alot and think it's roar but its ok because you never hear roar and think you bark is roar. We are falcons and we did that to India many times before and i think it is batter for India not to play(mess) with us. Regarding India greatness. We are batter team since start and statistics prove that and we are batter team in whole tournaments in the world except ICC Worldcup. We have batter winning ratio in ICC Champion's trophy against India as well. Next time do some research and don't teach father how to make sons.



  

Yes Pakistan are a BATTER teamm but India is better


----------



## Safriz

t_for_talli said:


> Yes Pakistan are a BATTER teamm but India is better


NASA have just reported that Indian fans.......who were flying too high before the match have safely landed on ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DJ_Viper

Imad.Khan said:


> میچ تو پاکستان جیت گیا مگر نجم سیٹھی کی قسمت میں پھر "گو نواز گو" ہی رہا۔ لندن میں کیسا استقبال کیا گیا آپ بھی دیکھیے۔
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Not to bring in politics. But this whole political rhetoric and hatred is actually very negative in nature and only creates violence. This fire shouldn't have been ignited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

t_for_talli said:


> Yes Pakistan are a BATTER teamm but India is better





t_for_talli said:


> Yes Pakistan are a BATTER teamm but India is better


Yes, i know when logic fails this is best Indian dirty mind can do. By the way for your tiny brain please note that auto correct may ditched you while typing. Now please come up with logical answer next time and also correct Teamm with team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2315940461965141

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

LA se Karachi said:


> LOL!



Poor guy, today, he's probably holding a sign off some street saying "How eff'ing stupid I was, now I am divorced and the Wife took the house and everything with her" . And the team I supported, got crushed. There is a reason old wise men told us not to play such big gambles .

I just watched the highlights, coming from a Baseball background I understand majority of this sport and like it. But lord, did India get crushed? This was an insane one way express car wash. You go in from one way, you come out from the other side just entirely washed up!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Safriz

DJ_Viper said:


> Poor guy, today, he's probably holding a sign off some street saying "How eff'ing stupid I was, now I am divorced and the Wife took the house and everything with her" . And the team I supported, got crushed. There is a reason old wise men told us not to play such big gambles .
> 
> I just watched the highlights, coming from a Baseball background I understand majority of this sport and like it. But lord, did India got crushed? This was an insane one way express car wash. You go in from one way, you come out from the other side just entirely washed up!


an american watching cricket...hmmmm.
Something is not right here


----------



## DJ_Viper

jericho said:


> We beat number 1 odi team (south afirca), number 1 batting team and faovrites in this tournament (england) and one of the top batting team(india) so yeah, its not one win, thats a lot of win and consistent performance. Get your head out of where the sun doesnt shine and either accept that you lost or just stay away from this place if you cant handle our celebration



You are right, I followed up on this entire tournament. No one can say this was a "one off". This looks like after the first beating from India, Pakistanis woke up, got their sh!t together and came up with a strategy. And based on the highlights, they perfected their strategy game by game. They crushed every single big wig who used to consider them a low level team and wouldn't come to play in Pakistan, ending in plummeting the Indian rhythm to oblivion and winning the trophy. Very cool stuf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

I think we should end this now 193 pages comon people


----------



## DJ_Viper

شاھین میزایل said:


> an american watching cricket...hmmmm.
> Something is not right here



In every American mid-sized to big city, there is Indian Pakistani population and you can see people playing cricket. Its not an uncommon scene.There is a public park where Indian / Pakistani emigrants in IT play cricket every day so I see it on and off.

I am a baseball player and its not difficult to grab the concepts of the game by watching it. For the record, i never said I "watched the game", I did watch the highlights as this was on CNN and on various US news paper like the Washington post, etc. So naturally, you'd want to check it out. I don't have a day to watch any game, let alone cricket. I am good with 20 minute highlights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

t_for_talli said:


> I am saying match against India is exception, not others. Else ICC would have ranked Pakistan above India



First, India isn't the only team. It's a silly argument to keep bringing up over and over. Second, what are you basing it on? If you are going to say based on history in ICC tournaments, then that is an invalid argument. History matters very little in sport except for statistical purposes. If you are talking about the quality of teams then maybe you have a point, but then you have to realize that maybe Pakistan has just started playing a different brand of cricket and this is the beginning. This same team that just beat England and South African in addition to India. Maybe with the departure of Azhar Ali as captain, things are changing and this is just the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

t_for_talli said:


> There is a difference between exceptions and generalization, Yesterday;s match was exception (fluke) and Indian team is better is generalization.
> 
> On their day a pack of dogs can kill a tiger, but that doesnot mean that tiger is weaker,
> 
> Fact will always remain fact and exceptions will exceptions, ICC will still rank India better because exceptions happen but statictics donot lie



LOL at 100 overs of fluke. LOL at 400 overs of winning fluke. We must have also fluked the 70+ ODI wins against your 50 throughout these years.

You Indians are a disgrace and thank God you lost in the manner you did. No matter what you say, this loss is not going to soften your pain. This loss is going to be imprinted in your DNA. It already has LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## CriticalThinker02

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Jugger

maximuswarrior said:


> This loss is going to be imprinted in your DNA


Ohh my, so cricket victory changes dna of loosing country. That's a revelation.
Btw congrats on your dna changing victory.


----------



## maximuswarrior

Jugger said:


> Ohh my, so cricket victory changes dna of loosing country. That's a revelation.
> Btw congrats on your dna changing victory.



Don't attack me. Look at your media and people going bananas over a loss. I understand the pain though. That is what happens when you make false claims about winning LOL You shouldn't have high hopes and expectations. 180 run loss is a little too much though. Surely you are going to admit that much? LMAO You must be feeling a lot of pain. India is losing a lot lately. From Jadhav the terrorist, Kashmiri uprising to CPEC and now sports. Modi is bringing shame to India. Time to start an uprising against Modi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

scionoftheindus said:


> Hahaha..india gave a thrashing to pak in hpckey..7-1....thats much more shameful than 180 run defeat...7-1..cant believe




We've beaten india 7-1 at hockey twice before. Please check the stats. And our overall head to head record against india is better also. That is pathetic considering india is 7x bigger than Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

When all the hype dies down and Virat sees back at this match in introspection, i think he'll realize this as an important part of his captaincy career.
He requires matches like these once in a while, for these are important part of his growth as captain.
Very few captains in history of game have had smooth sailing throughout their tenure and when setbacks like these come, it shows how media behaves, how fans react, how selectors respond and above all how team pulls itself out of the gloom. In short, the true character of yourself and everything that surrounds you.
India has played some fantastic cricket in last 2 years and failure to win some coveted silverware, while is going to hurt for sometime, shouldn't demoralize, beyond a point.
Last evening, they lost to a clearly better team on the day and for a lot of players like Jadhav, Hardik even Bumrah, this was one of first chance to play in Finals of an ICC event of such a scale. Ability to handle pressure on such a day is definitely one of the lesson they would've learnt.
For captain Kohli, he has a long season ahead of him and his biggest challenge would be to keep his team motivated and fit.
If i were in his shoes, the fact that India has been able to reach two consecutive finals of an ODI tournament in England, would give me enough reasons to be positive, for ODI World Cup in 2019 in England and Wales.

@WAJsal @Arsalan @The Eagle @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## abdulbarijan

Moonlight said:


> Wearing red pants with yellow shirt


I seriously hope that you don't think that 3 million have the same dressing sense ......... some of us prefer pink and purple  ... naah but seriously ... 

BTW, for the friends that implied that this win by Pak was a fluke ... you guys need a mental examination ... *Pakistan throughly outdid India yesterday ... and won against Srilanka (a team which thoroughly gave India a spanking in the group stages) and England ( a team that whopped Newzeland and Australlia in the group stages) ... and with the exception of Srilanka .. our wins against England and India ... are at the very least .. slam dunk cases of domestic violence .. so yeah .. that wasn't no one time thing Laquisha*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imad.Khan

DJ_Viper said:


> Not to bring in politics. But this whole political rhetoric and hatred is actually very negative in nature and only creates violence. This fire shouldn't have been ignited.




*گو نواز گو‎*
*گو نواز گو‎
گو نواز گو‎
گو نواز گو‎
گو نواز گو‎
گو نواز گو‎*



شاھین میزایل said:


> an american watching cricket...hmmmm.
> Something is not right here



His name is Arsalan. he is a american wannabe. @Zibago knows more about him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scionoftheindus

t_for_talli said:


> There is a difference between exceptions and generalization, Yesterday;s match was exception (fluke) and Indian team is better is generalization.
> 
> On their day a pack of dogs can kill a tiger, but that doesnot mean that tiger is weaker,
> 
> Fact will always remain fact and exceptions will exceptions, ICC will still rank India better because exceptions happen but statictics donot lie


Very well said mate..yours is the top commemt of the thread


----------



## Jugger

maximuswarrior said:


> Don't attack me. Look at your media and people going bananas over a loss. I understand the pain though. That is what happens when you make false claims about winning LOL You shouldn't have high hopes and expectations. 180 run loss is a little too much though. Surely you are going to admit that much? LMAO You must be feeling a lot of pain. India is losing a lot lately. From Jadhav the terrorist, Kashmiri uprising to CPEC and now sports. Modi is bringing shame to India. Time to start an uprising against Modi?


I hope you guys never win the world cup otherwise you would change the entire worlds dna.
Btw team india had too much ego, were too overconfident and required such a thrashing at the hands of foe pakistan, now they have landed on ground. I didn't like koli's overconfidence, he should learn from dhoni how to handle pressure.
Dhoni is a class apart w.r.t kohli.
I hope team india learns from this match and leaves arrogance behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Srinivas said:


> You are being sore looser here despite winning, there is nothing wrong in my comment.
> 
> Yes there will be some unhappiness since our team lost.



Indian cricket fans the most irritating and loser lot , see this example

1. indians calling Amir "Qaidi Number Panch"






2. Amir's reply






3. the disgraceful indian fans just left the stadium from the back doors without even waiting for the match to complete

That's the epitome of being sore losers!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moonlight

abdulbarijan said:


> I seriously hope that you don't think that 3 million have the same dressing sense ......... some of us prefer pink and purple  ... naah but seriously ...



My goodness boy, I can see the pindi boy in you. :p. Even that sarcasm is on point. 



abdulbarijan said:


> BTW, for the friends that implied that this win by Pak was a fluke ... you guys need a mental examination ... *Pakistan throughly outdid India yesterday ... and won against Srilanka (a team which thoroughly gave India a spanking in the group stages) and England ( a team that whopped Newzeland and Australlia in the group stages) ... and with the exception of Srilanka .. our wins against England and India ... are at the very least .. slam dunk cases of domestic violence .. so yeah .. that wasn't no one time thing Laquisha*



Oh thank you for speaking my heart out. I really hate such people & wish to hold one AK47 and make them history. I mean shut up. We won with playing an outclass game.



Hell hound said:


> no thanks dill main itni bardashat nahi hay ab.mar jain gay sab heart attack say



Same here. But it's worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

After Cricket loss:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I.R.A

anant_s said:


> For captain Kohli, he has a long season ahead of him and his biggest challenge would be to keep his team motivated and fit.



I think india would soon change their captain.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

It was funny to see how arrogantly, baisly and over confidently so many veteran Indian players were behaving on Star sports and even in the opening and ending presentation of the match.

Many predicted it will be a one sided final in the favour of India, one even said that India will takeout the entire Pakistani team near 250 and will win comfortably and if that doesn't happens he will shave his moustache. And that's only a few.

Even in the presentation ceremony you could see their bias and over confidence when they were suppose to act as rather neutral analysts even when foreign legends like Brandon McCullum , Ricky Pointing and others were clearly favoring Pakistan before and after Pakistan's batting and on few occasions even embarrassed them a little.

This would just be a glorious and memorable victory of Pakistan but its the cheap attitude of Indian nation that has made this defeat much more embarrassing for them and much more bigger for Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abdulbarijan

Moonlight said:


> My goodness boy, I can see the pindi boy in you. :p. Even that sarcasm is on point.









> Oh thank you for speaking my heart out. I really hate such people & wish to hold one AK47 and make them history. I mean shut up. We won with playing an outclass game.


We should give the poor kiddos a break ... after all, to these guys, the 2 day build up to the finals and then yesterday felt alot like ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dhara

M@rKhor said:


> @Dhara
> Bhai g kush ghussa utrya ?



Dil khush kar ta, maar ditaa te phaar ditaaa.

Long live Pakistan,
Long live Republic of Khalistan.


Kal de match ney dass dita k maidaan e jaung keda jitou gha.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

After the Indian loss yesterday, this false flagger Ashok321 traveling in a business class:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1329066790522086

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dhara

ashok321 said:


> After the Indian loss yesterday, this false flagger Ashok321 traveling in a business class:
> 
> View attachment 404802


I am also in your league.


----------



## ashok321

Dhara said:


> I am also in your league.



Welcome to false flaggers club!

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Windjammer

*''P'' for Pappa and Pakistan.......

''B'' for Beta and Bharat. !!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SoulSpokesman

Lots of Pakistanis here had been abusing Najam Sethi after the first match. Now will they be gracious enuff to apologise!

Kudos to Pak cricket team!

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

*Voice Of Balochistan*‏ @VofBalochistan
People of #Gwadar are on the streets to celebrate #Pakistan's historic victory against #India. #CT17 #PAKvIND #CT2017Final

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

After the match:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Police outside kohli's house

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876577605822144512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Moonlight said:


> Guys/gals if you find any Mauka Mauka video pleaseee share it with me. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


one from mauka mauka video from Srilankan Friends




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876529858062548993

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dhara

*India vs Pakistan Champions Trophy 2017: Inspired Pakistan gives India a hiding*.






*Zaman’s cavalier hundred and Amir’s crucial strikes send India to its doom*
Pakistan entered the ICC Champions Trophy as the tournament’s bottom-ranked side; it left the Oval on Sunday with the top prize. Fakhar Zaman scored an entertaining, cavalier hundred before Mohammad Amir starred with the ball as Pakistan drew a line under years of hurt, beating India by an emphatic 180 runs in the final. It had been eight years since Pakistan achieved victory over its southerly neighbour in a global event. Talk about choosing the moment.

Chasing 339 for victory, due in no small part to a disappointing bowling display, India sank to 158 all out in 30.3 overs. Rohit Sharma fell three balls into the second innings, trapped leg before by Amir. Virat Kohli, who walked in next, was dropped on five by Azhar Ali at first slip. Pakistani shoulders slumped but India’s captain lasted only one more ball, closing the face of the bat early as the edge was grabbed at point. Zaman had been similarly reprieved in the morning, when he was caught off a no-ball for three. He went on to add the small matter of 111 runs.

Shikhar Dhawan, who had hitherto had a fine time in England, followed Kohli, edging Amir behind for 21. Yuvraj Singh and M.S. Dhoni then departed in the space of four balls. Yuvraj was out leg-before to Shadab Khan on review, and Dhoni pulled Hasan Ali straight to the fielder on the square leg boundary.
*Pandya’s resistance*
Only Hardik Pandya offered resistance, producing an astonishing counter-attacking innings. He hammered six sixes in his 43-ball-76 and appeared to have breathed life — however little of it — back into the contest. His run out, however, ended a partnership of 80 (57b) for the seventh wicket and killed the game off.

India lost its last four wickets for six runs in 25 balls as Pakistan celebrated its first major ODI success since 1992 and first global trophy since the 2009 World T20.

In the morning, after Pakistan had been invited to bat first, Zaman rode his luck. He could have been run out for one and Jasprit Bumrah appeared to have struck early when he had Zaman edge behind. Replays showed, however, that Bumrah had overstepped. India would pay dearly.

Zaman came out swinging like he has all tournament, his approach uncomplicated, his mind free of doubt. There were inside edges, a boundary off the helmet, a couple of wild heaves that evaded fielders; but nothing rattled Zaman.

Instead, it was India that was shaken. The left-hander, who at one stage was training to join the Pakistan Navy, was severe on Ravindra Jadeja and R. Ashwin, both of whom struggled. Jadeja was short and wide, when he was cut, or predictable, when Zaman stepped out to swipe him over the infield.

At the other end, Azhar Ali, usually staid and unremarkable, unfurled some shots of his own as Pakistan’s openers put together a 128 runs. Ali’s run-out for 59 brought India some relief but appeared to have galvanized Zaman, who soon launched Jadeja and Ashwin over the ropes and raced from 60 to 100 in 15 balls.

He raised his first international century with a sweep to the fence at square leg. It was an ungainly shot, but like the rest of his innings hugely effective.




*Excellent catch*
India was desperate for a foothold in the game when Pandya broke through, getting rid of Zaman as Jadeja took an excellent catch running back from point. Shoaib Malik and Babar Azam threatened to explode before they were claimed by Bhuvneshwar Kumar and Kedar Jadhav respectively.

That slowed Pakistan down somewhat but Mohammad Hafeez proved an unlikely aggressor, wallloping a 34-ball half-century as India’s bowlers suffered. It did not help that they delivered 13 wides (out of 25 extras) and three no-balls, with Ashwin and Bumrah particularly guilty. Pakistan ran up its highest total of the tournament. It would prove well beyond India’s reach.

*Scoreboard*
*Pakistan:* Azhar Ali run out 59 _(71b, 6x4, 1x6)_, Fakhar Zaman c Jadeja b Pandya 114 _(106b, 12x4, 3x6)_, Babar Azam c Yuvraj b Jadhav 46 _(52b, 4x4)_, Shoaib Malik c Jadhav b Bhuvneshwar 12 _(16b, 1x6)_, Mohammad Hafeez (not out) 57 _(37b, 4x4, 3x6)_, Imad Wasim (not out) 25 _(21b, 1x4, 1x6)_; Extras (lb-9, w-13, nb-3): 25; Total (for four wkts. in 50 overs): 338.

*Fall of wickets:* 1-128 (Azhar, 22.6), 2-200 (Zaman, 33.1), 3-247 (Malik, 39.4), 4-267 (Azam, 42.3).

*India bowling:* Bhuvneshwar 10-2-44-1, Bumrah 9-0-68-0, Ashwin 10-0-70-0, Pandya 10-0-53-1, Jadeja 8-0-67-0, Jadhav 3-0-27-1.

*India:* Rohit Sharma lbw b Amir 0 (_3b_), Shikhar Dhawan c Sarfraz b Amir 21 (_22b, 4x4_), Virat Kohli c Shadab b Amir 5 (_9b_), Yuvraj Singh lbw b Shadab 22 (_31b, 4x4_), M.S. Dhoni c Imad b Hasan 4 (_16b_), Kedar Jadhav c Sarfraz b Shadab 9 (_13b, 2x4_), Hardik Pandya run out 76 (_43b, 4x4, 6x6_), Ravindra Jadeja c Babar b Junaid 15 (_26b_), R. Ashwin c Sarfraz b Hasan 1 (_3b_), Bhuvneshwar Kumar (not out) 1 (_8b_), Jasprit Bumrah c Sarfraz b Hasan 1 (_9b_); Extras (lb-2, w-1): 3; Total (in 30.3 overs): 158.

*Fall of wickets*: 1-0 (Rohit, 0.3), 2-6 (Kohli, 2.4), 3-33 (Dhawan, 8.6), 4-54 (Yuvraj, 12.6), 5-54 (Dhoni, 13.3), 6-72 (Jadhav, 16.6), 7-152 (Pandya, 26.3), 8-156 (Jadeja, 27.3), 9-156 (Ashwin, 28.1).

*Pakistan bowling:* Amir 6-2-16-3, Junaid 6-1-20-1, Hafeez 1-0-13-0, Hasan 6.3-1-19-3, Shadab 7-0-60-2, Imad 0.3-0-3-0, Zaman 3.3-0-25-0.

*Toss:* India.

*Man-of-the-match:* Fakhar Zaman.

*Man-of-the-tournament:* Hasan Ali.

_Pakistan won by 180 runs_.

Hindustan Time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## terry5

Mickey Arthur on finding Pakistani talent interview is a must to listen 

We have ten more guys ready to step in abundance of talent Here 

Yes we done it guys .
Hahahaha hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## singlefighter

Srinivas said:


> Indian team played well to reach the final.
> 
> One bad day for Indian cricket.
> 
> Mohd Amir played well, this is only one cricket match, we will see next time.


Now the equation is Pak 73 and india 52 victories in bilateral matches,RIP


----------



## Dhara



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876501364792315904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876515560753901568

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistan First

t_for_talli said:


> There is a difference between exceptions and generalization, Yesterday;s match was exception (fluke) and Indian team is better is generalization.
> 
> On their day a pack of dogs can kill a tiger, but that doesnot mean that tiger is weaker,
> 
> Fact will always remain fact and exceptions will exceptions, ICC will still rank India better because exceptions happen but statictics donot lie



Ohoooo. Finally one indian has the balls to come out despite the humiliation.

Be a MAN and accept defeat. You LOST. Lost convincingly. To Pakistan by *180* runs. Digest it. Pakistan beat you in final match and were declared CHAMPIONS.

Exception? Pakistan beat South Africa, Sri Lanka, England and India in consecutive games and this genius refers to this as exception / fluke.

*Beta,* you need to compare India vs Pakistan's historical cricket records and you will see that Pakistan leads India in both ODIs and Tests.
Tests: (Pakistan 12; India 9)
ODIs: (Pakistan 73; India 52)

You're right on one thing, statistics do not lie and they clearly tell where India stands against Pakistan. Overall, Pakistan is a much better team than India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876501488885014528

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## singlefighter

ghazi52 said:


>


Team Pakistan in the historical ground,victory


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876493754999357440

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## singlefighter

Srinivas said:


> One single match , Pakistanis are celebrating this cup like a World Cup.
> Chalo celebrate karo,
> 
> you won we had one bad day, that's all.


Ro india Ro,that's all.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876496155542253568

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zee-shaun

It was the best cricket and best victory I have seen in my life.

Thank you Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hareeb

Best of all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Hareeb said:


> Best of all.
> 
> View attachment 404818



What a loser


----------



## darksider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## singlefighter

Cookie Monster said:


> @Prince of Dorne oye tum match se pehle bohat uchal rahe thay...ab kidhar chupay huay ho? U ready to eat ur words yet?
> 
> 
> Could u post a video of that? I wanna see it so bad.


Ab wo apna kala mou chupa k koi new id bana raha ho ga jis mein wo hockey ki victory ka bolay ga zaleel log hain ye.sharminda nahi hotay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876710228993167360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876506159158525952


t_for_talli said:


> What 50-50.
> Its holy month for you and you shoulnt make false claims
> 
> There is less than 10% chance of Pak winning final
> 
> If Pak bowls first they have to restrict India under 250
> 
> If batting first then anything less than 300 is not enough


hey dude are you still there??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan First

It's not in our nature to bad-mouth others or to be sarcastic, however, looking at how indian media and their celebrities were bad-mouthing and belittling us before the match, I feel Indians deserve a sound thrashing just so that they learn a lesson and in future, behave themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

rubyjackass said:


> Pakistan's only strength is a bit of bowling and a hint of luck called unpredictability. They already won two matches, the effect is over. Sri Lanka literally threw the match away. Stokes' initial struggle and absence of partners late cost them bad. The fact that Pakistan's fielding improved from horrible to bad also helped.
> 
> In the final perhaps when the best bowling meets best batting and mediocre bowling meets mediocre batting, we will have an interesting match. India is better off batting second. Takes out the unpredictability part.


what are your views about yesterdays fluke??



kasper95 said:


> India beat BD just as easily as India beat Pakistan


and pakistan thrashed India just by 180 runs


----------



## darksider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Fireurimagination said:


> WhatsApp joke: People in Pakistan - Arre Yaar, abhi Parso hi toh naya TV kharida tha!


abhi tou India mai TV toot rhe hn Cricketers k ghar jal rhe hn



scionoftheindus said:


> Got fed up with these irrelevant statistics man..you and I know the thrashing india has been giving Pakistan for the past 10 years


ahem ahem

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistan First

t_for_talli said:


> What 50-50.
> Its holy month for you and you shoulnt make false claims
> 
> There is less than 10% chance of Pak winning final



Haan *beta* kya hoa. Kahan gya tumhara 10% chance? #No Issue Yeh lo Tissue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LA se Karachi

Narendra Trump said:


> and pakistan thrashed India just by 180 runs


Pakistan beat India even more easily than India beat Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Grevion said:


> My spelling is correct according to how we say it in India.
> 
> Yep everday is not a sunday but yaar last time kab tum logo ne ICC event me India ko haraya tha ab to mere khayal se ICC ko bhi yaad nahi hai.


han bhai burnol bhejon??



Skies said:


> As always Pakistan will not win, but I will support Pakistan team.


should i send you a packet of burnol??



duhastmish said:


> why dont they play afridi and younis for their experience it will do the world of good.


even without them we lift the cup, ab tjhe burnol bhejon kal ko gang bang ho gya hai bhartiyon ka



halupridol said:


> Pakistanis get ready to break ur tv's











Prince of Dorne said:


> Who Shehzaad? That Chinese copy of Kohli? which didn't work just like every other Chinese products


@Horus @The Eagle bhai isse unban kro zra



neem456 said:


> Virat kohli on song and india chased down 321 in 36 overs just for that extra bonus point.
> Have fun.


yesterday he missed his briliant triple century just by 295 runs despite of getting second chance and his team lost by only 180 runs



Soumitra said:


> W bat deep till number 6-7 Even if you take 2-3 wickets at the top this team has the potential to score 280-300 easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan First

.... aaaaand the balatkaar continues.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Grevion said:


> Yep they were inexperienced and that showed in the semi-finals vs Pakistan. Remember England team had a turnaround after their pathetic performance in the 2015 world cup.


then why do the soupa doupa bhartee team lost to minnow pakistan by only 180 runs??



neem456 said:


> Kohli wins the toss and said wants to chase .
> Kohli and chase.
> Pakistan you can shut your TV and go back to your work


believe kohli and his team was totally f*cked by pakistan in ***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jermankill

congratulation 
plz check this video by a sikh




__ https://www.facebook.com/




m sure u guys will like it

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PakSword

Social media main Rishi Kapoor ka naam *PISHI KAPOORA *parr gaya hai.. 

@Zibago @Imad.Khan @Narendra Trump

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Reichsmarschall

jermankill said:


> congratulation
> plz check this video by a sikh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m sure u guys will like it


@Dhara @ashok321



PakSword said:


> Social media main Rishi Kapoor ka naam *PISHI KAPOORA *parr gaya hai..
> 
> @Zibago @Imad.Khan @Narendra Trump


mjhe block kr diya ha us BC ne

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

*Jail Virat Kohli, Says Kamaal R Khan. India, Pakistan Fans Team up to Thrash Him*
Updated: 19 June 2017 12:33 IST

*After Kohli won the toss and opted to field first, Pakistan posted an imposing total of 338 for four featuring Fakhar Zaman's maiden One-Day International hundred, an innings where he might have been run out for one and was caught off a no-ball on three.
*
Self-styled film critic Kamaal R Khan on Sunday launched a foul-mouthed tirade against Indian cricket captain Virat Kohli after the latter's side was outclassed by Pakistan in the final of the ICC Champions Trophy on Sunday. Kohli was dismissed for 5 in the final by pacer Mohammad Amir, as the Indian team lost by a huge 180-run margin. "Virat Kohli should be banned from playing cricket for lifetime for selling pride of 130Cr Indians to Pakistan. He shud be behind the bars," tweeted a clearly furious KRK.

"Bro @imVkohli when ur catch was dropped, then you gave easy catch on next ball only. Bilkul Darr Nahi Laga Ki clear cut fixing Pakdi Jayegi," he added.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876453653070176256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876496833928998912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876456449622278146


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@Soumitra @duhastmish @halupridol @neem456 @StraightShooter @Grevion 




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Pakistan First

scionoftheindus said:


> Hey man..one win and you people started imagining yourselves as world champions..india has proved itself in all 3 formats across the wirld..they are consistent...let pakistan prove its consistency...otherwise this win can be considered a fluke...remember, this is not the last indo pak match..there are many more to come and dont brag too much and too soon



We *ARE *the *CHAMPIONS. *Didn't you watch yesterday's final?

All India has proven to date is:
Tests: (Pakistan 12; India 9)
ODIs: (Pakistan 73; India 52)

Pakistan still *owns* India. Yesterday was just a reminder of this fact proven by statistics.

Stop being a sore loser and stop this randi-rona. ACCEPT DEFEAT. ACCEPT being defeated by a Superior Team. Accept being defeated convincingly by PAKISTAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow

Fakhar Zaman as a Naval Cadet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Narendra Trump said:


> han bhai burnol bhejon??
> 
> 
> should i send you a packet of burnol??
> 
> 
> even without them we lift the cup, ab tjhe burnol bhejon kal ko gang bang ho gya hai bhartiyon ka
> 
> 
> View attachment 404821
> 
> 
> 
> @Horus @The Eagle bhai isse unban kro zra
> 
> 
> yesterday he missed his briliant triple century just by 295 runs despite of getting second chance and his team lost by only 180 runs
> 
> 
> View attachment 404822
> View attachment 404822






Boss ye hay inka sportsman spirit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Zibago said:


> Boss ye hay inka sportsman spirit


tag some arrogant Indians on this thread

@Zibago sehwag k kl k show ki video ha ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

Chak de India..Fu*k de Cricket!


----------



## pakdefender

Narendra Trump said:


> tag some arrogant Indians on this thread
> 
> @Zibago sehwag k kl k show ki video ha ??



They all left the stadium even before the match ended

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/





@Zibago @Areesh Pakistani Pashtoon's message to namak Haram afghani who was supporting india




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cookie Monster

Narendra Trump said:


> *tag some arrogant Indians on this thread*
> 
> @Zibago sehwag k kl k show ki video ha ??


thats not going to help. They r shameless. They r currently cycling through the following delusions...
1) It was just a fluke and India is still the best team in the world...bcuz look at the statistics(not all the statistics of course bcuz that still shows India losing to Pakistan more often than not)
2) Hockey is the real sport and no one in India cares that much about cricket(a blatant lie)

These r among some of the delusions they r currently sticking with. This sore loser like behavior and their arrogance before the match are exactly the reason why I'm enjoying the victory even more. There's nothing more satisfying than to put an arrogant fool in his/her place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

*شعیب ملک میچ جیتنے کےبعد اپنے سالوں کے ہمراہ خوشگوار موڈ میں!-*




__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876713539196604416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Narendra Trump said:


> han bhai burnol bhejon??


Nahi aap hi rakho. Aage future me kaam aayega.


Narendra Trump said:


> then why do the soupa doupa bhartee team lost to minnow pakistan by only 180 runs??


Because your team played well that's it. Even our Captain congratulated your team for that.



Narendra Trump said:


> @Soumitra @duhastmish @halupridol @neem456 @StraightShooter @Grevion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Our media is as usual exaggerating things way out of proportion. They are the most stupid bunch of idiots I have ever seen


----------



## Safriz

Yuvraj Singh being the sore loser 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Zibago

This is called sportsman spirit @The Sandman @Hell hound @PakSword @Moonlight @Divergent1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AsianLion

Damn Kholi and Dhoni Fixed the match, Indian team ripped apart:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876670462188675072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876500164139266048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876486730148433921

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876481668147793922

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876471033645158400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876469087324565513


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Zibago said:


> This is called sportsman spirit @The Sandman @Hell hound @PakSword @Moonlight @Divergent1


sehwag ki b dhond lao kahin se

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Moonlight said:


> Ego shattered twice.


Redemption.



Riz said:


> And that too in a row..


Made us all jump, it was crazy.



anant_s said:


> When all the hype dies down and Virat sees back at this match in introspection, i think he'll realize this as an important part of his captaincy career.
> He requires matches like these once in a while, for these are important part of his growth as captain.
> Very few captains in history of game have had smooth sailing throughout their tenure and when setbacks like these come, it shows how media behaves, how fans react, how selectors respond and above all how team pulls itself out of the gloom. In short, the true character of yourself and everything that surrounds you.
> India has played some fantastic cricket in last 2 years and failure to win some coveted silverware, while is going to hurt for sometime, shouldn't demoralize, beyond a point.
> Last evening, they lost to a clearly better team on the day and for a lot of players like Jadhav, Hardik even Bumrah, this was one of first chance to play in Finals of an ICC event of such a scale. Ability to handle pressure on such a day is definitely one of the lesson they would've learnt.
> For captain Kohli, he has a long season ahead of him and his biggest challenge would be to keep his team motivated and fit.
> If i were in his shoes, the fact that India has been able to reach two consecutive finals of an ODI tournament in England, would give me enough reasons to be positive, for ODI World Cup in 2019 in England and Wales.
> 
> @WAJsal @Arsalan @The Eagle @nair


I think some basic mistakes were made, Ashwin finished his 10 overs...

Brilliant performance from Fakhar and finally redemption for Amir, what do you think @anant_s ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

WAJsal said:


> I think some basic mistakes were made, Ashwin finished his 10 overs..



You highlighted the silent truth.


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876466096609665025

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876460955005222918

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876458451257503747


----------



## Arsalan 345

India played well during entire tournament except final match.India was sloppy in the field,also they look like tired.there was problem with team management specially kumble kohli problem as well.Pakistan played well,pitch supported amir.we must thanks oval ground staff for this fantastic pitch.Pakistan is a great team.too many players already retired which created a vacuum and there was Indian dominance from the last 5 to 6 years.now we are slowly filling the vacuum with some young players.also India is a great team.there were players like tendulkar and dravid who always played well against good side.I think India must find new fast bowlers because sri Lanka also chased well against India.batting is not a problem but I miss suresh raina.I think raina and shami deserves a chance in starting eleven.


----------



## Path-Finder

pakdefender said:


> Indian cricket fans the most irritating and loser lot , see this example
> 
> 1. indians calling Amir "Qaidi Number Panch"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Amir's reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. the disgraceful indian fans just left the stadium from the back doors without even waiting for the match to complete
> 
> That's the epitome of being sore losers!



What a bunch of tw#ts, Qaidi No.5 f#cked you up


----------



## Fledgingwings

Indian Munne gaye !!!!!!!!


----------



## WAJsal

Mohammad Amit: redemption

And now for my favourite bit. Eighteen years old and idiotic, but coerced and betrayed, Mohammad Amir might have been forgiven for throwing cricket to the wind. Instead he did time and resolved to put right his wrong. Last summer in England, he beat the bat, saw catches shelled and beat his fist upon the ground. His God was ready to forgive but not to reward. Redemption was at hand but not complete.

Until now.

Three balls to Rohit Sharma, a few more to Kohli, during which time he got them out three times. Wait, look, is it Wasim Akram with the new ball? Nope. Might as well have been. Rohit trapped in front by some pacy inswing; Kohli caught at slip by one that nipped a little off the seam. Oh no, dropped it! Azhar, what have you done?! No matter, the next ball nipped too and Virat's leading edge fell into the gleeful hands of Shadab Khan at cover point. OMG ROHIT AND VIRAT GONE! This the Rohit who made a sublime hundred in the semi-final and the Virat who is the best batsman in the world. Hearts rejoiced and hearts sank. Put frankly, we came to see Virat make a big score. We knew the record, we wanted to see the live performance. Fine, Pakistan can win, be great if they did, not that we want to patronise or anything, but Kohli must still entertain us: it's a part of the package.

Not today, it wasn't. Today was Amir's Bob Marley moment, his "Redemption Song" - _Emancipate yourselves from mental slavery / none but ourselves can free our mind_. In figures, the result was 3 for 16. In point of fact, it was the game. Hasan Ali took 3 for 19. That's 6 for 35 after you bat first and score 338; a slam dunk if ever there was one.

The noise was unforgettable. There were fireworks behind the old pavilion - of course there were - but it was the green that caught the eye: the Pakistan fans wrapped in the flags and shirts of their cricket team, which too often makes no sense but at such times as this, brings overwhelming joy to those who belong. Sarfraz Ahmed conducted his orchestra with the skill, flair and certainty of the maestros. The ball fell softly into his gloves, the match into the record books. The Champions Trophy had been won. Of all the dotty, improbable things!

You had to be there. It was fantastic. I left by the Hobbs Gate and sensed that Jack would have nodded his approval. Past Alec I went, both of us purring. Another time, another time.
http://www.espncricinfo.com/magazine/content/story/1104677.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trident2010

Awesome display of cricket by PAK team. Sad for Indian team's loss but felt proud to see how Pakistani team played 

Keep it up guys but make sure you make winning habit again. Because of our final match ICC decided to carry on with ICC Champions trophy for next edition. It shows the value we bring in terms of cricket.

Good luck for the future and hope we meet again for world cup final in England 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan

Narendra Trump said:


> bhai twitter handle ka link do





Path-Finder said:


> is this for real?



Found it here:
https://twitter.com/hashtag/Erdoğan?src=hash
This seems to Erdogan's page (i don't use twitter and yesterday was my first day so i do not know much). Seems legit to me!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876479419619127305


PaklovesTurkiye said:


> This should be joke>? Are you serious? Is this really authentic?


Just shared what i found and explained, first day on twitter, dont know what is authentic there. To me it looked like a post on this page so if it was not real it should have been addressed by him? Really no idea how it works.


YOU PEOPLE TELL ME IF IT IS AUTHENTIC OR NOT 



litman said:


> you have got few more hours to enjoy. dont comment on this thread 12 hrs later.



Thanks for the suggestion bro!!
I thoroughly enjoyed those few hours as per your advice! THANK YOU. 



Stealth said:


> *Stop abusing Indians... they're also appreciating our team ... the way they defend our captain Sarfaraz over his English scene especially after Pakistan won against England, Srilanka.... Ganguly always appreciating and supporting team Pakistan..... its a game!*


The abuses or i should say bashing and ridiculing is mostly directed towards that arrogant celebrities like Rishi Kapoor, the dickhead former players who have to earn their living some how like Sehwag and a HUGE LOAD of Indian chest thumping and boasting members here on this very thread and forum. People who know 5hit about cricket but thought they should post here just because its India vs Pakistan and were counting one tram out even before the day of the final, this is cricket, those high flying chest thumping idiots have brought it upon themselves. 

As for the Indian team, WELL PLAYED and its is a game. Indian captain Virat Kohli spoke like a true sports man and a great cricketer and have respect of many on those forum and in this country as i already mentioned in a previous post. 

In short, *Jesa munh wasiiii chapair!! 
*


The Eagle said:


> Thought to share a video with you in convo but using cellphone hence, hard to copy paste links... Later, though.
> 
> Enjoy............



Yeah, do share dear. It have been a few hours of euphoria now. A much needed happy news MashAllah for a country deprived of international cricket and with all those other problems as well. I hope, i pray that this is the first of MANY, INSHALLAH.



Narendra Trump said:


> @waz @Moonlight @BDforever @monitor @DESERT FIGHTER @Super Falcon
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876473785918074881



@The Eagle you were looking for this ? 
Someone was asking for this add, you or may be @WAJsal nut i cannot remember who

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

singlefighter said:


> Ro india Ro,that's all.



we are not pakistani type


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Kaptaan said:


> Well done Pakistan.* Fantastic* stuff. The majestic *Abasin Indus* prevailed over the Mata Ganga. And I want all Paks to reflect for a second. It was* Pak* that won. Not Muslims. Not the Ummah Chumma. If it had, then from Morrocco, Algeria, Libya, 8Tunisia, Bosnia, Egypt, Turkey, Syria, Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Saudia Arabia, qatar, UAE, Oman, Indian Muslims*, Banglas, Malaysia, Nigeria, Indonesia, Niger, Sudan all would be partying today.
> 
> But no. It is *only* Pakistan and few friends. So Pak first always. To *all* Pakistanis wherever you are - secular, religious, athiest, Pakhtun, Punjabi, Baloch, Sindhi or whatever makes you click - rather appropriate song for all you guys. To quote a member here (I am sure he won't mind me plagiarizing) today is day to "bleed green".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Kashmiris are excluded from "Indian Muslim" because they are not Indians.
> _
> @Sinopakfriend @KediKesenFare @PAKISTANFOREVER


Congratulations to Pakistan and once again, you're spot on. Even I've never watched a single cricket match before unfortunately. I don't know anything about this game and its rules like probably over 1b Muslims all around the globe. This is Pakistan's victory as a nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Srinivas

singlefighter said:


> Now the equation is Pak 73 and india 52 victories in bilateral matches,RIP



India won the most significant matches in those stats.

Stats mean nothing when there is nothing significant achievement apart from this trophy.


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Reichsmarschall

matual hate with love from Australians

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NeonNinja

Just See Indian Player Reaction


----------



## assassin123

Narendra Trump said:


> matual hate with love from Australians


When will pakistanis stop pretending to be someone else.
Why are you using a cricket match victory solely to bash someone else using false names all over the internet
Your team played very well yesterday and you won. I congratulate your team for that.
Some of your young players played some exceptional cricket yesterday and handled pressure in an India pak match like cake.
This if 50+ pages of pure nonsense.


----------



## Safriz

NeonNinja said:


> Just See Indian Player Reaction


اسکا غصّہ بنتا ہے، یہ بارھویں کھلاڑی کے طور پر بیٹھا بیٹھا ہی پاکستانی ولدیت میں آ گیا

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> Fakhar


he made most of his chances after having a lucky reprieve. Thats the most heartening part of his innings. He never gave another chance and am sure it speaks volumes about his temperament.


WAJsal said:


> redemption for Amir


He is simply a joy to watch, when in full flow, isn't he!
I want to repeat above line for Amir but i have a feeling that he has now left an old dark chapter of life behind him.
I as a cricket lover, will never talk about what he went through rather see what he does on field now. & he is doing alright for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reichsmarschall

*All cricket nations were supporting Pakistan against arrogant indians*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## t_for_talli

Pakistan First said:


> Haan *beta* kya hoa. Kahan gya tumhara 10% chance? #No Issue Yeh lo Tissue


 
You have comprehension issue, yesterday's event was part of 10% chance, I was correct that day and today also 

I told, There was 10% chance and that 10% realized yesyerday,


----------



## Zibago

Saeen to saeen saeen ki team bhi saeen 
@The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @PakSword







assassin123 said:


> When will pakistanis stop pretending to be someone else.
> Why are you using a cricket match victory solely to bash someone else using false names all over the internet
> Your team played very well yesterday and you won. I congratulate your team for that.
> Some of your young players played some exceptional cricket yesterday and handled pressure in an India pak match like cake.
> This if 50+ pages of pure nonsense.


Three days ago your media was spewing beta,poota nonsense this is nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## t_for_talli

Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876710228993167360
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876506159158525952
> 
> hey dude are you still there??


yes dude here ,I told there was 10% chance, I still believe there is 10% chance, probablity of happening of that even is less than 10% , 

If 10 matches to be played between 2 team India will win 9/10, however 10% (1/10) happened yesterday, you are lucky


----------



## anant_s

Guys, what do you make out of Australian ODI team. Even with some names missing, they had a full strength pace attack available to them with Starc back. However they don't look like an unbeatable team.
plus smith ain't Steve Waugh or Ricky Ponting.
How do you rate their chances in 2 years time at WC?
@Arsalan @WAJsal @The Eagle


----------



## t_for_talli

Pakistan First said:


> Ohoooo. Finally one indian has the balls to come out despite the humiliation.
> 
> Be a MAN and accept defeat. You LOST. Lost convincingly. To Pakistan by *180* runs. Digest it. Pakistan beat you in final match and were declared CHAMPIONS.
> 
> Exception? Pakistan beat South Africa, Sri Lanka, England and India in consecutive games and this genius refers to this as exception / fluke.
> 
> *Beta,* you need to compare India vs Pakistan's historical cricket records and you will see that Pakistan leads India in both ODIs and Tests.
> Tests: (Pakistan 12; India 9)
> ODIs: (Pakistan 73; India 52)
> 
> You're right on one thing, statistics do not lie and they clearly tell where India stands against Pakistan. Overall, Pakistan is a much better team than India.


Overall statictics has notin to do with current Indian and Pakistan team. 
Accept it yesterday's match was a fluke 



maximuswarrior said:


> LOL at 100 overs of fluke. LOL at 400 overs of winning fluke. We must have also fluked the 70+ ODI wins against your 50 throughout these years.
> 
> You Indians are a disgrace and thank God you lost in the manner you did. No matter what you say, this loss is not going to soften your pain. This loss is going to be imprinted in your DNA. It already has LOL


* yes it was a fluke*, else ICC would have ranked Pakistan above India based on just one match  



SMC said:


> You can't really call 4 matches in a row exceptions. That defies all logic known to mankind.



I am not talking about 4 matches but just the fluke one


----------



## assassin123

Zibago said:


> Saeen to saeen saeen ki team bhi saeen
> @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @PakSword
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three days ago your media was spewing beta,poota nonsense this is nothing


I do regret having some shyt media outlets here too. But most credible news channels and the general public are all praises for your teams performance.


----------



## pakdefender

t_for_talli said:


> Overall statictics has notin to do with current Indian and Pakistan team.
> Accept it yesterday's match was a fluke
> 
> 
> * yes it was a fluke*, else ICC would have ranked Pakistan above India based on just one match
> 
> 
> 
> I am not talking about 4 matches but just the fluke one



If the 10 players that india had offered as its finest were ALL dismissed by flukes then what does that say about the quality of india's finest


----------



## Reichsmarschall

assassin123 said:


> When will pakistanis stop pretending to be someone else.
> Why are you using a cricket match victory solely to bash someone else using false names all over the internet
> Your team played very well yesterday and you won. I congratulate your team for that.
> Some of your young players played some exceptional cricket yesterday and handled pressure in an India pak match like cake.
> This if 50+ pages of pure nonsense.


visit this page its an Aussie website
https://www.facebook.com/cricketcomau/


----------



## Arsalan

That is what happens when you boast so big, you blow so much air into your own self, the chest thumping gets so ridiculous that your feet are no longer on the ground!!

Embarrassing really.




__ https://www.facebook.com/




This is really insulting for the team really and the only reason they faced this humiliation (not talking about defeat, that is part of the game, talking about what we see in video) only because of some idiots back home who were arrogant enough to think they know the game well enough to start insulting the opposition before the game. 

Feel sorry for the Indian Team as they had to pay for that arrogant attitude of some fans, ex-cricketers who just want to stay relevant and some celebrities looking for cheap fame and their desire to stay in limelight. *Thing is, bhonktay Arnab jesay han n bharnaa in ko logon parta ha who give all they have got for their country (the cricket team that is)!* Otherwise Kohli in that post match statement/interviewer won a lot of fans here in Pakistan, i respect him for that attitude and sportsman spirit.

*Only if India can get rid of some of those idiots (many of them have unfortunately join here on this forum as well) things would be much better.*

I just hope that those arrogant people (and they know i am talking about them) learn a lesson here and avoid such stupid remarks in the future as they have done nothing but brought shame to their country and this excellent cricket team. 



Grevion said:


> Hey buddy. An off-topic post but can you please tell me the post count one needs to become a senior member?


Congratulations, you are a senior member now 
Just a quick word, focus more on the quality of your posts compared to the quantity of the posts. This is an excellent place to learn about various things that might interest you. Use it that way and you will love it, use it to troll and all you will do is bring shame and bad name to the flag you carry.

Note that this is just a request or a suggestion mate, not anything related to any of your posts as i do not remember seeing one. Tu shaikiat ni, mashwara he ha!



scorpionx said:


> A tv series on real crime events..



ahahhaha
They have so many such programs here in Paakistan as well. Are they any god over there in India?
I will look up this Sabhdan India on youtube 

@anant_s i agree, Kohli is likely to emerge as a better leader from this loss, the team will be more matured and humbled. Sad that the same cannot be said for a HUGE number of fans 
WE know how to spoil this fun sports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

Srinivas said:


> India won the most significant matches in those stats.
> 
> Stats mean nothing when there is nothing significant achievement apart from this trophy.



your team can only perform when the pitch is absolutely flat offering nothing to bowlers and the boundaries are short

The term flat track bully was first used to describe indian batsmen and that is still the case

lately you had been manufacturing wins due to india's clout in the ICC but that got turned on its head in the ICC 2017 Champions trophy final 

Pakistan nay tumhari lay li ... hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

kohli apni ammi sy, ammi Mujhy chai to dena.
Ammi ne plate me chai daal k di.

Kohli ghussy se bola: ammi yi kya hai
Cup me daal k do.
Ammi: CUP to tera Baap Sarfaraz le gaya... isi me peeny ki aadat daal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

t_for_talli said:


> yes dude here ,I told there was 10% chance, I still believe there is 10% chance, probablity of happening of that even is less than 10% ,
> 
> If 10 matches to be played between 2 team India will win 9/10, however 10% (1/10) happened yesterday, you are lucky


LOL you still saying that after this great humiliation??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

Garoor and takubar. Well he most likely did this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

t_for_talli said:


> Overall statictics has notin to do with current Indian and Pakistan team.
> Accept it yesterday's match was a fluke
> 
> 
> * yes it was a fluke*, else ICC would have ranked Pakistan above India based on just one match
> 
> 
> 
> I am not talking about 4 matches but just the fluke one


accept it your team is pathetic and flat track bullies whenever they see ball is moving they all collapse like always
I can still remember what junaid khan did to your team in 2013 in your own backyard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NOWorNEVER

*Turkish President Tayeb Erdogan watching and backing Pakistan against India : Celebrates Victory !



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

t_for_talli said:


> You have comprehension issue, yesterday's event was part of 10% chance, I was correct that day and today also
> 
> I told, There was 10% chance and that 10% realized yesyerday,



There is also one sperm cell needed among billions to give a birth. And among those billions it lead to birth of an idiot like you.

Now that I call is the biggest fluke of the millennium.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Srinivas

pakdefender said:


> your team can only perform when the pitch is absolutely flat offering nothing to bowlers and the boundaries are short
> 
> The term flat track bully was first used to describe indian batsmen and that is still the case
> 
> lately you had been manufacturing wins due to india's clout in the ICC but that got turned on its head in the ICC 2017 Champions trophy final
> 
> Pakistan nay tumhari lay li ... hahaha



The same Indian batsmen trashed pakistani bowlers in the group matches.


----------



## Areesh

Srinivas said:


> The same Indian batsmen trashed pakistani bowlers in the group matches.



And got exposed when their is no wahab to save them and where it mattes the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fitpOsitive

Well I am really happy, kai salon bad bara sakon mila, but I am really very worried about Pakistani spin bowling attack. They suck man. Need to improve them, specially the one: jis nain chakkon ki hat trick kerwai thi.


----------



## assassin123

Narendra Trump said:


> visit this page its an Aussie website





Narendra Trump said:


> visit this page its an Aussie website
> https://www.facebook.com/cricketcomau/



Well I did. Many Indian members were unnecessary trolling in that page. Many Indians members too did ask the ones trolling to stop but you only posted selected comments.


----------



## Areesh

fitpOsitive said:


> Well I am really happy, kai salon bad bara sakon mila, but I am really very worried about Pakistani spin bowling attack. They suck man. Need to improve them, specially the one: jis nain chakkon ki hat trick kerwai thi.



Hota hai. Wohi larka aagai match bhi jitwaye ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

hahaha losers lost the match


----------



## Srinivas

Areesh said:


> And got exposed when their is no wahab to save them and where it mattes the most.



only Wahab was replace, remaining bowlers are the same in the final.


----------



## Ababeel

https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/wp-.../869x537x2-5.jpg.pagespeed.ic.RctoNMF7Pi.webp


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

t_for_talli said:


> Overall statictics has notin to do with current Indian and Pakistan team.
> Accept it yesterday's match was a fluke







I know I know your burning in jealous  Don't do suicide


----------



## Reichsmarschall

assassin123 said:


> Well I did. Many Indian members were unnecessary trolling in that page. Many Indians members too did ask the ones trolling to stop but you only posted selected comments.


i posted comments of Australians not Pakistan btw you can also visit cricket pages of other nation everyone was bashing arrogant Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Srinivas said:


> only Wahab was replace, remaining bowlers are the same in the final.



Yup. And they destroyed you. Losing with 180 runs is not a failure. It is something bigger than that.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@Arsalan why @I S I is banned again??


----------



## Marshmallow

Srinivas said:


> only Wahab was replace, remaining bowlers are the same in the final.


oyein oyein ...cry me a river!


----------



## Zibago

KediKesenFare said:


> Congratulations to Pakistan and once again, you're spot on. Even I've never watched a single cricket match before unfortunately. I don't know anything about this game and its rules like probably over 1b Muslims all around the globe. This is Pakistan's victory as a nation.


Its the biggest sporting rivalry in the world with a 1 billion viewers and majority of them Indians beating them with a big margin put their sky high attitude back to earth
The emotions of the fans say it all




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155673791678690









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155420597754313









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=660269107499560

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Areesh said:


> Yup. And they destroyed you. Losing with 180 runs is not a failure. It is something bigger than that.



what about the first match in the same tournament and same type of pitches.

Bad luck India, One can only wonder for the reason why they lost 3 wickets in first 10 overs. Anyway we are not pakistanis to become depressed. There is always a second chance.



Marshmallow said:


> oyein oyein ...cry me a river!



Oyein baby, we are not cry babies. We will get back at you soon


----------



## Areesh

Srinivas said:


> what about the first match in the same tournament and same type of pitches.
> 
> Bad luck India, One can only wonder for the reason why they lost 3 wickets in first 10 overs. Anyway we are not pakistanis to become depressed. There is always a second chance.



We played cr@p in the first match. We learned from our mistakes and gave you an even bigger thrashing. Luck favors the brave. There is nothing to wonder why they lost 3 wickets in first 10 overs. They just got exposed by a very good bowler. They couldn't handle the pace and the swing under pressure of chasing 300 plus total. 

It is all very simple. How hard it is to understand?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

haha im luving the thrashing/trolling of Indians by Pakistanees on social Media

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Srinivas said:


> what about the first match in the same tournament and same type of pitches.
> 
> Bad luck India, One can only wonder for the reason why they lost 3 wickets in first 10 overs. Anyway we are not pakistanis to become depressed. There is always a second chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Oyein baby, we are not cry babies. We will get back to you soon


lol Para military forces are deployed outside homes of your cricketers and you are saying we are not depresssed like Pakistanis LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Narendra Trump said:


> lol Para military forces are deployed outside homes of your cricketers and you are saying we are not depresssed like Pakistanis LMAO


every one has their share of radicals.

I am talking about the breaking tv's, chasing cricketers and abusing them in the airports etc...etc..


----------



## Zhukov

scionoftheindus said:


> Hahaha..india gave a thrashing to pak in hpckey..7-1....thats much more shameful than 180 run defeat...7-1..cant believe


ODI India Vs Pakistan
PaKistan Won 73 Matches
India Won 52 Matches.

Now this is real humiliation that runs through the time we both nations started playing cricket through 3 generations of cricketers 
Your Burn knows no bound

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Srinivas said:


> only Wahab was replace, remaining bowlers are the same in the final.



You see you have got your butts slapped so bad in the final that they have turned blue 

your slogan anyway was "a nation that bleeds blue" , well after the butt spanking you got from Pakistan so now everything is matching , the blood and the place where it's coming out from

just saying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Srinivas said:


> what about the first match in the same tournament and same type of pitches.
> 
> Bad luck India, One can only wonder for the reason why they lost 3 wickets in first 10 overs. Anyway we are not pakistanis to become depressed. There is always a second chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Oyein baby, we are not cry babies. We will get back at you soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Narendra Trump said:


> tumhra badla le rhe hn bhai
> @asad71



Indians, fueled by Mumbai mafia finance, had been holding international cricket hostage for years. To that end they used all the unethical tricks in/out of the book to destroy Pak cricket. In a way it has been good that we had lost giving Pak the chance to thrash India in a come back. We hope to see healthy enjoyable games of cricket with cleaning up the vegetarian mess created by India on and off the field, incl inside ICC. Welcome back Pak XI. Abhi really game on hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakdefender

Indian media bought a low life afghani tout before the match , listen what the moron had to say






Then this happnen .... ahahah OWNED!





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

scionoftheindus said:


> Hahaha..india gave a thrashing to pak in hpckey..7-1....thats much more shameful than 180 run defeat...7-1..cant believe



Abay dhakkanon hockey main bhi bohat zaleel hoye ho. Share karoon stats??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StraightShooter

Narendra Trump said:


> @Soumitra @duhastmish @halupridol @neem456 @StraightShooter @Grevion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



No excuses. Kohli should go. He is not a captain material. He is not a leader. Period.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

StraightShooter said:


> No excuses. Kohli should go. He is not a captain material. He is not a leader. Period.


oh but but baby ko chase pasand hai cricket GOD master of chasing invincible cricketer nightmare for bowlers



pakdefender said:


> Indian media bought a low life afghani tout before the match , listen what the moron had to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this happnen .... ahahah OWNED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


I've posted the reply to this namak haram by our Pakistani pashtoons afew pages back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Marshmallow said:


>



The cake looks good add some marshmallows to it as well, but it seems the caption should be "one day wonder pakistani cricket team"


----------



## StraightShooter

Narendra Trump said:


> oh but but baby ko chase pasand hai cricket GOD master of chasing invincible cricketer nightmare for bowlers
> 
> 
> I've posted the reply to this namak haram by our Pakistani pashtoons afew pages back



He can stay in the team but not as captain.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Srinivas said:


> I am talking about the breaking tv's, chasing cricketers and abusing them in the airports etc...etc..


I off this is happening in India should I share the photos of setting up fire in stadium throwing bottles in ground burning houses etc??


----------



## Srinivas

pakdefender said:


> You see you have got your butts slapped so bad in the final that they have turned blue
> 
> your slogan anyway was "a nation that bleeds blue" , well after the butt spanking you got from Pakistan so now everything is matching , the blood and the place where it's coming out from
> 
> just saying



this is why I like to come to this place, the rants and celebrations are so funny from pakistanis.

Some time they exaggerate themselves and disconnect from reality.



Narendra Trump said:


> I off this is happening in India should I share the photos of setting up fire in stadium throwing bottles in ground burning houses etc??



Not as crazy as pakistanis who buy tv's only to break them and post those videos .


----------



## Areesh

Srinivas said:


> Not as crazy as pakistanis who buy tv's only to break them and post those videos .



You still using this lame TV breaking joke?? 

Bhai kuch to khayal karo. Aur kitna zaleel hogai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Pakistanis are making sure, India is completely knocked out, i like the humbleness shown by Pakistanis after major historic victory:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876444954012164097


----------



## Curious_Guy

This was one of the most epic and complete performance by Team Pakistan .

Loved every single bowl .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

india has been irritating every cricketing nation , which is why nobody was really rooting for them to win the ICC 2017 Champion's trophy

india is bad influence on cricket , that much everyone seems to agree upon


----------



## Srinivas

Areesh said:


> You still using this lame TV breaking joke??
> 
> Bhai kuch to khayal karo. Aur kitna zaleel hogai.



I am confident that atleast 1000 tvs would have been smashed has India won !


----------



## Unite & Defend

Now that's what I call a surgical strike, well played Pakistan


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876444954012164097

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Srinivas said:


> I am confident that atleast 1000 tvs would have been smashed has India won !



Keep your confidence to yourself and bring something new to joke about


----------



## pakdefender

Srinivas said:


> I am confident that atleast 1000 tvs would have been smashed has India won !



you were confident , rather over confident , that you'll win the match

phir kya hua ? what's the worth of this 'confidence' of yours ?

your butt has been spanked blue but still if you are talking about confidence , the word we use in Urdu for this behaviour is "Dheet" , 

I mean your pants have been pulled down in the match , there is not much to see and you are still strutting about like you own the place of something


----------



## AsianLion

Before the Mother of all Finals and after Waqar Zaka:


----------



## Zibago

protest said:


> Hopefully, it won't be a one sided affair like the last one.


Sigh it was one sided again :-//
------




@The Sandman @Hell hound @PakSword @Musafir117 @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

So the overall Pakistan Wins over India gaps widens 73 Pak wins vs 52 Indian wins.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## P@nThEr

.


Areesh said:


> Keep your confidence to yourself and bring something new to joke about


HaaHaa Mr.. Just recall how many times India won Champions trophy or WC & compare it to Pakistan. 
This year Pakistanis have played exceptionally well but history says you have lots to achieve if want to compare to India.. Stats never lie.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

LOL even the Americans are also trolling India




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1278085208956636

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

P@nThEr said:


> .
> 
> HaaHaa Mr.. Just recall how many times India won Champions trophy or WC & compare it to Pakistan.
> This year Pakistanis have played exceptionally well but history says you have lots to achieve if want to compare to India.. Stats never lie.



india has taken manufacturing wins in cricket to next level , where the ground gets prepped to fit india's needs

if not the groundman gets abuse , what an achievment


> In fact, it is learnt that it all began on the eve of the game. The Team India support staff was reportedly not happy with the way the MCA had prepared a batting pitch for the fifth ODI. Looking at the track, the support staff had requested that the pitch be made on the slower side but the MCA instead used a heavy roller twice on the day before the game



http://indianexpress.com/article/sp...i-abused-over-wankhede-stadium-pitch-curator/

Use of heavy roller twice on the pitch was all that it took for the South Africa bowling attack to rattle india 

bus ye hay tumhari asliyat


----------



## PakSword

Zibago said:


> Sigh it was one sided again :-//
> ------
> 
> @The Sandman @Hell hound @PakSword @Musafir117 @Moonlight



He was wearing a green tie.. I like that.. By the way, look at Zaheer Khan.. lolll



P@nThEr said:


> .
> 
> HaaHaa Mr.. Just recall how many times India won Champions trophy or WC & compare it to Pakistan.
> This year Pakistanis have played exceptionally well but history says you have lots to achieve if want to compare to India.. Stats never lie.



What is the Champions Trophy record?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

P@nThEr said:


> .
> 
> HaaHaa Mr.. Just recall how many times India won Champions trophy or WC & compare it to Pakistan.
> This year Pakistanis have played exceptionally well but history says you have lots to achieve if want to compare to India.. Stats never lie.


when was the last time you won series in South Africa england or Australia??
Have you ever won a ODI series in south africa?


----------



## Mitho1980

India should beg icc to arrange a bilateral series with Pakistan and try to win it untill then moka moka..........


----------



## Areesh

P@nThEr said:


> .
> 
> HaaHaa Mr.. Just recall how many times India won Champions trophy or WC & compare it to Pakistan.
> This year Pakistanis have played exceptionally well but history says you have lots to achieve if want to compare to India.. Stats never lie.



I don't need to recall anything. The thrashing of 180 runs is enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

sore loser jadeja calls Pakistanis terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Arsalan

Narendra Trump said:


> @Arsalan why @I S I is banned again??


No idea!
But it must be some rule violation picked up by some moderator i suppose.


----------



## Zibago

Narendra Trump said:


> LOL even the Americans are also trolling India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1278085208956636


@RealNapster @Hell hound @Moonlight 
Isko bigarney mein mera hath bhi hy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

anant_s said:


> Guys, what do you make out of Australian ODI team. Even with some names missing, they had a full strength pace attack available to them with Starc back. However they don't look like an unbeatable team.
> plus smith ain't Steve Waugh or Ricky Ponting.
> How do you rate their chances in 2 years time at WC?
> @Arsalan @WAJsal @The Eagle


I will say that the contract dispute had taken its toll on them more than we realized. The team just didn't clicked. 

Aussies have a habit of bouncing back and i see them doing the same in WC. However, its still 2 years away and the next 12-18 months will tell us much more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Arsalan said:


> No idea!
> But it must be some rule violation picker up by some moderators i suppose.


he was banned within first 5 minutes of his come back he only posted 1 message and it was also not offensive



Zibago said:


> sore loser jadeja calls Pakistanis terrorists


that is perody account


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876500044823773184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876522768963121153

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

pakdefender said:


> you were confident , rather over confident , that you'll win the match
> 
> phir kya hua ? what's the worth of this 'confidence' of yours ?
> 
> your butt has been spanked blue but still if you are talking about confidence , the word we use in Urdu for this behaviour is "Dheet" ,
> 
> I mean your pants have been pulled down in the match , there is not much to see and you are still strutting about like you own the place of something



what ever your illusions are because of the trashing pakistan received in the previous decade and half by Indian cricket team.


----------



## P@nThEr

Narendra Trump said:


> LOL even the Americans are also trolling India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1278085208956636


She is a Pak obsessed typo..


----------



## Arsalan

Narendra Trump said:


> he was banned within first 5 minutes of his come back he only posted 1 message and it was also not offensive
> 
> 
> that is perody account


I guess you should take up this matte here. 
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/review-ratings-ii.397939/
Tag me and a few mods and hopefully they will give you some details.


----------



## Zibago



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

Watch this again and again:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## P@nThEr

Narendra Trump said:


> when was the last time you won series in South Africa england or Australia??
> Have you ever won a ODI series in south africa?


When was the last time we won?






http://stats.espncricinfo.com/india/engine/records/team/series_results.html?class=2;id=6;type=team


----------



## Burhan Wani

@DESERT FIGHTER @Zibago @django @Areesh @Narendra Trump


----------



## P@nThEr

Areesh said:


> I don't need to recall anything. The thrashing of 180 runs is enough


HaHa I know you wouldn't.....
Btw 180 runs thrashing charm is justified.. It's your day


----------



## imadul

Jonah Artaste post: 9587886 said:


>


That was in bad taste. Indian players have nothing to do what happens outside between fans. Should not have been targeted.


----------



## ghazi52

Nice








Pakistan's celebrations take off, India v Pakistan, Champions Trophy, final, The Oval, London, June 18, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

imadul said:


> That was in bad taste. Indian players have nothing to do what happens outside between fans. Should not have been targeted.


But when we lost by 180 runs the reaction would be worse.


----------



## AsianLion

Biggest ever defeat by a team in ICC match, India gets it on its face. 180 runs


----------



## Reichsmarschall

P@nThEr said:


> When was the last time we won?
> View attachment 404862
> 
> 
> http://stats.espncricinfo.com/india/engine/records/team/series_results.html?class=2;id=6;type=team


you never won a series in south Africa Pakistan is the only Asian country to do so



P@nThEr said:


> She is a Pak obsessed typo..


so??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876776274529792001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876689425169862656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Mian Babban

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Srinivas said:


> India won the most significant matches in those stats.
> 
> Stats mean nothing when there is nothing significant achievement apart from this trophy.




Most significant lol....The most significant match ever played was the ICC Final, which India lost biggest ever defeat with 180 runs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Areesh said:


> Abay dhakkanon hockey main bhi bohat zaleel hoye ho. Share karoon stats??


Despite our crappy attitude towards hockey... we still hold the world record for most wins!


And this pic sums it up... remember Indian spectators hurling abuse and garbage at Pak players?

What happened next? Thoka Thoka

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## singlefighter

Grevion said:


> Nahi aap hi rakho. Aage future me kaam aayega.
> 
> Because your team played well that's it. Even our Captain congratulated your team for that.
> 
> 
> Our media is as usual exaggerating things way out of proportion. They are the most stupid bunch of idiots I have ever seen


Pak 73 victories,india52 win last bilateral series won by Pakistan icc final won by Pakistan so who needs brunol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Panzerkampf

singlefighter said:


> Pak 73 victories,india52 win last bilateral series won by Pakistan icc final won by Pakistan so who needs brunol


Not really, most of those victories were in 80s & 90s.
Check stats from 2001 onwards.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Panzerkampf said:


> Not really, most of those victories were in 80s & 90s.
> Check stats from 2001 onwards.


P = Papa
P = Pakistan

B = Beta
B = Bharat

Thank you for the Father's Day gift.


Pehlay baad ko chor... baap pehlay hi ata hai.. aur baap baap hi hota hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## M. Sarmad

imadul said:


> That was in bad taste. Indian players have nothing to do what happens outside between fans. Should not have been targeted.




Agreed, but who tried to bring _international politics_ into the game in the first place ? The Board of Control for Cricket in India (BCCI) takes all the decisions related to where and when to send the Indian cricket team and which teams to invite to India — but when it comes to playing Pakistan, the union government gets involved. The Home Ministry must give a green light to a proposed tour, and the Ministry of External Affairs and intelligence agencies are also put on alert. Cricket is not just a "game" when it comes to India and Pakistan.

Pakistan took an initiative of using cricket as a tool to maintain goodwill between the two countries but the Indians, as a part of their policy to isolate Pakistan internationally, responded by using their financial clout to play politics against Pakistan in ICC, and tried to alienate and isolate Pakistan Cricket.

Even before this match, it was the _Indians_, ordinary citizens to celebrities, who said all bad things about Pakistan and Pakistan Cricket. It's not the _180-run defeat_ but the pre-match petulance and extreme arrogance of Indians that has humiliated them so much. They brought it upon themselves and they have no one else to blame.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SMC

t_for_talli said:


> I am not talking about 4 matches but just the fluke one



But you can't isolate one match from the rest. Again, that defies all logic. By your argument, the match against England was a fluke and so was the one against South Africa, because they were ranked above Pakistan as well. And actually the Sri Lanka game as well, since they were also ranked ahead of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

Panzerkampf said:


> Not really, most of those victories were in 80s & 90s.
> Check stats from 2001 onwards.



I think you need to check those stats. India has a lead but it's not a one-sided affair like bharatis say. Also, as said, last bilateral series was won by Pakistan as well.

Second, the reality is you can't cherry pick some history but not others. If you want to stick to the present then stick to the present. If you want to pick history then pick all or none of the history. If you stick to the present then you might have a valid argument about India being the better team today, but then you also have to realize that Pakistan may also have just started playing a different brand of cricket, and this was just start.



Srinivas said:


> India won the most significant matches in those stats.
> 
> Stats mean nothing when there is nothing significant achievement apart from this trophy.



First, why aren't bilateral series significant? That's what most of the ICC rankings are based on.

Second, which of those matches are significant? The ICC ones you say? Well almost all the games in ICC tournament won by bharat have been meaningless because they were in group stage and had no effect on Pakistan making the knock out stages or not.


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Zibago

Meme time 











Respect for Lankans

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Mian Babban said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


this video is from 4th June when Pakistan Team Lost the match only pakistanis have courage and patience to dance when their team was defeated while Indians were doing this when their Team lost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakistaniJunior

Hmmm Indians believe in Karma right?
well, They got what they deserved.
Remember, when Pakistan lose a match against India, All of the Indians insult us and belittle us in the most disgusting ways? Before the Match the Indians Grew wings and were flying around and dancing in the sky while trolling us and being overly over confident. Also being overly disgusting in their taunts too. However, soon Bechare logoon ko dubara zameen par apne per rakhne parre because of the spectacular defeat given to them by our Pakistani Team.
I have observed the difference between the over all behavior of Indians and Pakistanis.
Its simple really, When we won , we did not go into super saiyaan re+ard mode that seems to go off every passing second in our neighboring country .

Sure , we teased them a lot, but we still give credit to their team as well , since they indeed play well.(I was watching a Indian News Channel video and they were talking like hum Paksitan jesi team se harr gaye, bhai jaan , humari team Afghani team jesi nhi haiii ) ( They don't have any respect for other nations) It seems some Indian members here (Not all ) Have problems regarding the digestion of our victory. They are still trying to act superior (trying to grow wings again , i guess).
You know what is respectable behavior?
Just putting aside your humongous Ego for once, and go ahead and congratulate the enemy for their victory. But instead of this some people are still trying to project themselves as superiors after facing a mun thor defeat.

I'm sorry for being judgmental , However I must say that Pakistanis are much more respectful , kind , open hearted ,Humble and well mannered than Indians. I have seen enough proof of this from not only this match but before this as well. The way these people go off are Jahil-Like and Jungliii.
Sometimes , i wish our neighbors were maturer.

I am not usually a hard liner but i have to admit this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

@BDforever @Gibbs



PakistaniJunior said:


> Hmmm Indians believe in Karma right?
> well, They got what they deserved.
> Remember, when Pakistan lose a match against India, All of the Indians insult us and belittle us in the most disgusting ways? Before the Match the Indians Grew wings and were flying around and dancing in the sky while trolling us and being overly over confident. Also being overly disgusting in their taunts too. However, soon Bechare logoon ko dubara zameen par apne per rakhne parre because of the spectacular defeat given to them by our Pakistani Team.
> I have observed the difference between the over all behavior of Indians and Pakistanis.
> Its simple really, When we won , we did not go into super saiyaan re+ard mode that seems to go off every passing second in our neighboring country .
> 
> Sure , we teased them a lot, but we still give credit to their team as well , since they indeed play well.(I was watching a Indian News Channel video and they were talking like hum Paksitan jesi team se harr gaye, bhai jaan , humari team Afghani team jesi nhi haiii ) ( They don't have any respect for other nations) It seems some Indian members here (Not all ) Have problems regarding the digestion of our victory. They are still trying to act superior (trying to grow wings again , i guess).
> You know what is respectable behavior?
> Just putting aside your humongous Ego for once, and go ahead and congratulate the enemy for their victory. But instead of this some people are still trying to project themselves as superiors after facing a mun thor defeat.
> 
> I'm sorry for being judgmental , However I must say that Pakistanis are much more respectful , kind , open hearted ,Humble and well mannered than Indians. I have seen enough proof of this from not only this match but before this as well. The way these people go off are Jahil-Like and Jungliii.
> Sometimes , i wish our neighbors were maturer.
> 
> I am not usually a hard liner but i have to admit this.


True Indian fans and media was disgusting before the match maybe this will teach them to be be humble and respectful the next time they meet us or anyone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/





@Zibago @DESERT FIGHTER @Jonah Arthur @Moonlight @Windjammer @Zee-shaun must watch video




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Azlan Haider said:


> Agreed, but who tried to bring _international politics_ into the game in the first place ? The Board of Control for Cricket in India (BCCI) takes all the decisions related to where and when to send the Indian cricket team and which teams to invite to India — but when it comes to playing Pakistan, the union government gets involved. The Home Ministry must give a green light to a proposed tour, and the Ministry of External Affairs and intelligence agencies are also put on alert. Cricket is not just a "game" when it comes to India and Pakistan.
> 
> Pakistan took an initiative of using cricket as a tool to maintain goodwill between the two countries but the Indians, as a part of their policy to isolate Pakistan internationally, responded by using their financial clout to play politics against Pakistan in ICC, and tried to alienate and isolate Pakistan Cricket.
> 
> Even before this match, it was the _Indians_, ordinary citizens to celebrities, who said all bad things about Pakistan and Pakistan Cricket. It's not the _180-run defeat_ but the pre-match petulance and extreme arrogance of Indians that has humiliated them so much. They brought it upon themselves and they have no one else to blame.


ABP,s reporting on wagah border was plain disgusting this loss could endup taming their rude and unethical media


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

you know what ? India is a country of 1.2 billion.... and we have our own set of morons just like any other country.... The problem starts when people look at only a handful of people and start judging based on them.... 





Arsalan said:


> That is what happens when you boast so big, you blow so much air into your own self, the chest thumping gets so ridiculous that your feet are no longer on the ground!!
> 
> Embarrassing really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really insulting for the team really and the only reason they faced this humiliation (not talking about defeat, that is part of the game, talking about what we see in video) only because of some idiots back home who were arrogant enough to think they know the game well enough to start insulting the opposition before the game.
> 
> Feel sorry for the Indian Team as they had to pay for that arrogant attitude of some fans, ex-cricketers who just want to stay relevant and some celebrities looking for cheap fame and their desire to stay in limelight. *Thing is, bhonktay Arnab jesay han n bharnaa in ko logon parta ha who give all they have got for their country (the cricket team that is)!* Otherwise Kohli in that post match statement/interviewer won a lot of fans here in Pakistan, i respect him for that attitude and sportsman spirit.
> 
> *Only if India can get rid of some of those idiots (many of them have unfortunately join here on this forum as well) things would be much better.*
> 
> I just hope that those arrogant people (and they know i am talking about them) learn a lesson here and avoid such stupid remarks in the future as they have done nothing but brought shame to their country and this excellent cricket team.
> 
> 
> Congratulations, you are a senior member now
> Just a quick word, focus more on the quality of your posts compared to the quantity of the posts. This is an excellent place to learn about various things that might interest you. Use it that way and you will love it, use it to troll and all you will do is bring shame and bad name to the flag you carry.
> 
> Note that this is just a request or a suggestion mate, not anything related to any of your posts as i do not remember seeing one. Tu shaikiat ni, mashwara he ha!
> 
> 
> 
> ahahhaha
> They have so many such programs here in Paakistan as well. Are they any god over there in India?
> I will look up this Sabhdan India on youtube
> 
> @anant_s i agree, Kohli is likely to emerge as a better leader from this loss, the team will be more matured and humbled. Sad that the same cannot be said for a HUGE number of fans
> WE know how to spoil this fun sports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zibago @DESERT FIGHTER @Jonah Arthur @Moonlight @Windjammer @Zee-shaun must watch video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/





Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zibago @DESERT FIGHTER @Jonah Arthur @Moonlight @Windjammer @Zee-shaun must watch video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


uth hun yadi diya hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

nair said:


> you know what ? India is a country of 1.2 billion.... and we have our own set of morons just like any other country.... The problem starts when people look at only a handful of people and start judging based on them....


but people like sehwag Gambhir rishi kapoor Arnab Goswami Sudhir Chaudhry Gaurav Arya and Media houses likw timesnow Republic ABP etc do represent the mind set of Indian Janta as they only say/telecast what you want to see
ABP was celebrating Indian victory at Wagha Border the day before match(17th June)




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

nair said:


> you know what ? India is a country of 1.2 billion.... and we have our own set of morons just like any other country.... The problem starts when people look at only a handful of people and start judging based on them....


I agree.
May be the problem is that out of 1.3 billion even some percentage of such trolls will make up for considerable number of morons world wide, thus the trouble. However please note that i am again and agin appreciating how Kohli handled it in post match interview, how Ravi Shastri and Ganguly responded to such things before match, it was commendable and is being appreciated. However we need to admit here that yhe cheering and fan following for people like that Kapoor and Sehwag (really disappointed with him) spewi g venom against Muslims and Pakistan have increased considerably and the voicese of the sensible people are getting lost in all this BS


----------



## nair

Narendra Trump said:


> but people like sehwag Gambhir rishi kapoor Arnab Goswami Sudhir Chaudhry Gaurav Arya and Media houses likw timesnow Republic ABP etc do represent the mind set of Indian Janta as they only say/telecast what you want to see
> ABP was celebrating Indian victory at Wagha Border the day before match(17th June)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Again you are choosing based on your thought process....



Arsalan said:


> May be the problem is that out of 1.3 billion even some percentage of such trolls will make up for considerable number of morons


Could be... percentage of population.... But then we may have to look at per capita morons



Arsalan said:


> Kohli handled it in post match interview, how Ravi Shastri and Ganguly responded to such things before match, it was commendable and is being appreciated.


They look at it as any other match.... There are certain things in their control and some are not.... They are professionals (that's how they behaved this time)...


Arsalan said:


> Sehwag


He and jadeja are trolling net for some time.....


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gayMo

PakistaniJunior said:


> Hmmm Indians believe in Karma right?
> well, They got what they deserved.
> Remember, when Pakistan lose a match against India, All of the Indians insult us and belittle us in the most disgusting ways? Before the Match the Indians Grew wings and were flying around and dancing in the sky while trolling us and being overly over confident. Also being overly disgusting in their taunts too. However, soon Bechare logoon ko dubara zameen par apne per rakhne parre because of the spectacular defeat given to them by our Pakistani Team.
> I have observed the difference between the over all behavior of Indians and Pakistanis.
> Its simple really, When we won , we did not go into super saiyaan re+ard mode that seems to go off every passing second in our neighboring country .
> 
> Sure , we teased them a lot, but we still give credit to their team as well , since they indeed play well.(I was watching a Indian News Channel video and they were talking like hum Paksitan jesi team se harr gaye, bhai jaan , humari team Afghani team jesi nhi haiii ) ( They don't have any respect for other nations) It seems some Indian members here (Not all ) Have problems regarding the digestion of our victory. They are still trying to act superior (trying to grow wings again , i guess).
> You know what is respectable behavior?
> Just putting aside your humongous Ego for once, and go ahead and congratulate the enemy for their victory. But instead of this some people are still trying to project themselves as superiors after facing a mun thor defeat.
> 
> I'm sorry for being judgmental , However I must say that Pakistanis are much more respectful , kind , open hearted ,Humble and well mannered than Indians. I have seen enough proof of this from not only this match but before this as well. The way these people go off are Jahil-Like and Jungliii.
> Sometimes , i wish our neighbors were maturer.
> 
> I am not usually a hard liner but i have to admit this.


haha.. like the Chennai crowd which applauded Pakistan win or like the Pakistan hockey team showing middle finger to crown in india.


----------



## Zee-shaun

jermankill said:


> congratulation
> plz check this video by a sikh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m sure u guys will like it





Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zibago @DESERT FIGHTER @Jonah Arthur @Moonlight @Windjammer @Zee-shaun must watch video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Bloody soar losers lol.
It looks like Southal right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

If anyone has link to highlights please quote me with the link. Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Divergent1 said:


> If anyone has link to highlights please quote me with the link. Thank you


----------



## t_for_talli

Narendra Trump said:


> LOL you still saying that after this great humiliation??
> View attachment 404848


Yes Exceptions / Fluke do happen 

Remember 2007 when Bangladesh defeated India and India was out of tournament. But no one said Bangladesh was a better team (they had a good day) unlike so call Key board commandos in this forum


----------



## Reichsmarschall

t_for_talli said:


> Yes Exceptions / Fluke do happen
> 
> Remember 2007 when Bangladesh defeated India and India was out of tournament. But no one said Bangladesh was a better team (they had a good day) unlike so call Key board commandos in this forum


you are right 73 flukes every time we beat India its a fluke

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## t_for_talli

pakdefender said:


> If the 10 players that india had offered as its finest were ALL dismissed by flukes then what does that say about the quality of india's finest



Let me enlighten you :

Remember 2007 when Bangladesh defeated India and India was out of tournament. But no one said Bangladesh was a better team (they had a good day/ they were lucky) unlike Key board commandos like you in this forum


----------



## singlefighter

Panzerkampf said:


> Not really, most of those victories were in 80s & 90s.
> Check stats from 2001 onwards.


2004 series you win,2005 series we win,2006 series you win,2012 series we win whats the difference you want to tell?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

t_for_talli said:


> Let me enlighten you :
> 
> Remember 2007 when Bangladesh defeated India and India was out of tournament. But no one said Bangladesh was a better team (they had a good day/ they were lucky) unlike Key board commandos like you in this forum


The same World Cup where Ireland knocked out Pak?


----------



## singlefighter

t_for_talli said:


> Yes Exceptions / Fluke do happen
> 
> Remember 2007 when Bangladesh defeated India and India was out of tournament. But no one said Bangladesh was a better team (they had a good day) unlike so call Key board commandos in this forum


Kitni bar haar k yaqeen aie ga tumhay indiot?
73 times you have loses still not believing what a nation of ignorant people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## t_for_talli

Narendra Trump said:


> you are right 73 flukes every time we beat India its a fluke



Past statictics ha nothing to do with current team, 
If you team is better then they will be ranked above, lets see  

Fluke fluke hota hai aur fact fact, Jao jaa ke ICC ranks check karo, fact pata chalenge


----------



## Reichsmarschall

t_for_talli said:


> Past statictics ha nothing to do with current team,
> If you team is better then they will be ranked above, lets see
> 
> Fluke fluke hota hai aur fact fact, Jao jaa ke ICC ranks check karo, fact pata chalenge


lmao bhai burnol lga tou or hockey dekh


----------



## t_for_talli

singlefighter said:


> Kitni bar haar k yaqeen aie ga tumhay indiot?



2007 was a fluke , ICC ranked India above BD after loss

India is ranked above, even after yesterdays loss, so yakeen tumhe karna chaiye fact dekh ke fluke dekh ke nahi


----------



## singlefighter

t_for_talli said:


> Past statictics ha nothing to do with current team,
> If you team is better then they will be ranked above, lets see [emoji14] [emoji14]
> 
> Fluke fluke hota hai aur fact fact, Jao jaa ke ICC ranks check karo, fact pata chalenge


Oh hello past ko nahi manta present ko nahi manta tu manta kis ko hay dheet insaan jahil insaan


----------



## S.Y.A

Cookie Monster said:


> Could u post a video of that? I wanna see it so bad.


Kapooray video - Aftermath


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

Panzerkampf said:


> Not really, most of those victories were in 80s & 90s.
> Check stats from 2001 onwards.



Stats from 2000-2017 for head-to-head ODIs

Matches played: 45
india won: 23
Pakistan won: 21
Abandoned: 1

And that's when our teams been extremely mismatched vis-a-vis india. Even at our weakest and you at your strongest--the match difference is only 2 matches in your favor.

source: http://stats.espncricinfo.com/pakvi...esults.html?class=2;id=6;id=7;type=headtohead

Goes onto show how utterly superior cricketing nation we are to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

Narendra Trump said:


>



Full match?


----------



## M. Sarmad

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> Stats from 2000-2017 for head-to-head ODIs
> 
> Matches played: 45
> india won: 23
> Pakistan won: 21
> Abandoned: 1
> 
> And that's when our teams been extremely mismatched vis-a-vis india. Even at our weakest and you at your strongest--the match difference is only 2 matches in your favor.
> 
> source: http://stats.espncricinfo.com/pakvi...esults.html?class=2;id=6;id=7;type=headtohead
> 
> Goes onto show how utterly superior cricketing nation we are to you.






From Jan 2000 - Jun 2017

Matches played: 52
India won: 25
Pakistan won: 26
Abandoned: 1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Divergent1 said:


> Full match?


you asked for highlights full match isn't available yet I hope someone will upload it in couple of days


----------



## NeonNinja



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> Stats from 2000-2017 for head-to-head ODIs
> 
> Matches played: 45
> india won: 23
> Pakistan won: 21
> Abandoned: 1
> 
> And that's when our teams been extremely mismatched vis-a-vis india. Even at our weakest and you at your strongest--the match difference is only 2 matches in your favor.
> 
> source: http://stats.espncricinfo.com/pakvi...esults.html?class=2;id=6;id=7;type=headtohead
> 
> Goes onto show how utterly superior cricketing nation we are to you.





Azlan Haider said:


> From Jan 2000 - Jun 2017
> 
> Matches played: 52
> India won: 25
> Pakistan won: 26
> Abandoned: 1


No matter what you post here Indians are going to deny everything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panzerkampf

singlefighter said:


> 2004 series you win,2005 series we win,2006 series you win,2012 series we win whats the difference you want to tell?


Not really, since 2001 India & Pakistan played 47 odis of which India won 24 & Pakistan 23.


----------



## Cookie Monster

S.Y.A said:


> Kapooray video - Aftermath


Lmao...I hope Pishi Kapoora watched this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## singlefighter

Areesh said:


> The relevant statistics are in our favor. And that is what matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard warriors ka future ho ya na ho. Laikin tum jaisai chuttuon ka to bilkul nahi hai.
> 
> 180 runs ki defeat fluke nahi hoti bharati khusrai.


Barri dheet qaum hay ye.mar kha k b keh rahay hain k humay tu lagi hi nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## singlefighter

Panzerkampf said:


> Not really, since 2001 India & Pakistan played 47 odis of which India won 24 & Pakistan 23.


From 2000 we have won 26 and you 25 1 was abandoned so where you are ahead?????


----------



## Cookie Monster

t_for_talli said:


> If you logic is true then why ICC is not ranking Pakistan above India / England based on 4 results
> 
> 
> 
> Not jealous, a fluke is fluke,
> 
> India lost to BD in 2007 WC, exiting at first round, but that never meant that BD was bettter than India, that had a good day and the same happened with PAk
> 
> 
> School jao Statictics padho, keyboard commandos ka future nahi hai ,
> 
> Agar fliuke nahi hai , and PAk is actually a better team then ICC should rank it above India


Oye agar statistics dekhne hain toh yeh dekho k India Pakistan k Test or ODI series mein Pakistan has won way more matches than India.

And as for ur argument of India being ranked higher than Pak in ICC ranking currently...lol that's more embarrassing for u that ur "Hanuman Superior Team" lost so badly to a "Low Ranked Team".


----------



## SHAH820

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Panzerkampf

singlefighter said:


> From 2000 we have won 26 and you 25 1 was abandoned so where you are ahead?????


The year 2000 was not part of the 21st century.
Since 2001 i.e. in 21st century out of 48 matches played, India won 24, Pakistan 23 & 1 abandoned.
In test cricket, India won 4 and Pakistan 3.


----------



## ejaz007

Amazing this thread is still going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Sehwag's tweet calling Pakistan India's 'son' comes to haunt, Harbhajan Singh's reply is epic jantakareporter.com/india/sehwags-…

MUST READ:


----------



## NeonNinja



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

t_for_talli said:


> If you logic is true then why ICC is not ranking Pakistan above India / England based on 4 results [emoji14]



Because they were ranked 8 before the tournament? You are reading too much into the rankings. Pakistan only just started playing good cricket and this is really the start of things. To call it fluke, wait few years and see results from bilateral series.


----------



## SMC

Panzerkampf said:


> The year 2000 was not part of the 21st century.
> Since 2001 i.e. in 21st century out of 48 matches played, India won 24, Pakistan 23 & 1 abandoned.
> In test cricket, India won 4 and Pakistan 3.


So where is the domination from Bharat? Seems like the teams have been fairly even.
I mean, we are apparently talking about the strongest ever Indian team and weakest ever Pakistani team. And that's what you guys have to show?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scionoftheindus

StraightShooter said:


> No excuses. Kohli should go. He is not a captain material. He is not a leader. Period.


We lost the match because of useless kohlis captaincy..mistake after mistake..first he chose fielding..then continued bowling jadeja and ashwin in tandem..then he bowled 10 overs with ashwin..he brought kedar in 38 over..
Then he put a depressing face on field and demoralised the whole team..captains are born..they are not made...to be honest ,even dhoni wasnt a great captain but luck was on his side.
The best captains I saw were clarke, jayawardene , ganguly and ranatunga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Panzerkampf said:


> Not really, since 2001 India & Pakistan played 47 odis of which India won 24 & Pakistan 23.




Since 2000, India & Pakistan played 52 ODIs of which India won 25 & Pakistan 26

Since 1998, India & Pakistan played 68 ODIs of which India won 31 & Pakistan 36

In last 25 years, India & Pakistan played 94 ODIs of which India won 40 & Pakistan 49

Over all, Pakistan has won in 73 ODIs against India and India has won in 52 .. Pakistan has won 12 Test Matches against India, India has won in 9



Forget the past ?? Ok .... In last four years, four ODI matches were played between India and Pakistan, each side won 2 ... 

What's all the gloating about ? 





Panzerkampf said:


> The year 2000 was not part of the 21st century.
> Since 2001 i.e. in 21st century out of 48 matches played, India won 24, Pakistan 23 & 1 abandoned.
> In test cricket, India won 4 and Pakistan 3.




The majority popular approach was to treat the end of 1999 as the end of a millennium and to hold millennium celebrations at midnight between December 31, 1999 and January 1, 2000. The World celebrated new millennia on January 1 2000.... Nice try


Again, since Jan 2000, India & Pakistan played 52 ODIs of which India won 25 & Pakistan 26

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panzerkampf

Azlan Haider said:


> The majority popular approach was to treat the end of 1999 as the end of a millennium and to hold millennium celebrations at midnight between December 31, 1999 and January 1, 2000. The World celebrated new millennia on January 1 2000.... Nice try
> 
> 
> Again, since Jan 2000, India & Pakistan played 52 ODIs of which India won 25 & Pakistan 26


Read again
21 st century started from 01/01/2001 onwards.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/21st_century

Again since 2001, out of 48 matches played, India won 24, Pakistan 23 & 1 abandoned.
In test cricket, India won 4 and Pakistan 3.


----------



## singlefighter

Panzerkampf said:


> The year 2000 was not part of the 21st century.
> Since 2001 i.e. in 21st century out of 48 matches played, India won 24, Pakistan 23 & 1 abandoned.
> In test cricket, India won 4 and Pakistan 3.


Stupid nation new millennium was celebrated all over the world on 12:00 midnight 31 Dec1999 ignorant people


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Panzerkampf said:


> Read again
> 21 st century started from 01/01/2001 onwards.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/21st_century
> 
> Again since 2001, out of 48 matches played, India won 24, Pakistan 23 & 1 abandoned.
> In test cricket, India won 4 and Pakistan 3.


does that fucking matters?? we won the match and the trophy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Panzerkampf said:


> Read again
> 21 st century started from 01/01/2001 onwards.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/21st_century
> 
> Again since 2001, out of 48 matches played, India won 24, Pakistan 23 & 1 abandoned.
> In test cricket, India won 4 and Pakistan 3.




This too is from wikipedia:

*Debate over millennium celebrations[edit]*

However, there are two viewpoints about how millennia should be thought of in practice. One viewpoint relies on the formal operation of the calendar, while the other appeals to other notions that attract popular sentiment. Stephen Jay Gould argued that the choice is arbitrary, and since the question revolves around rules made by people, rather than a natural phenomenon that is subject to experimental measurement, the matter cannot be resolved.[2]

The majority[4] popular approach was to treat the end of 1999 as the end of a millennium and to hold millennium celebrations at midnight between December 31, 1999 and January 1, 2000
---------

The *Millennium celebrations* were a worldwide, coordinated series of events celebrating New Year's Eve in 1999–2000, marking the end of the second millennium and beginning of the new, third millennium.[1] This also marks the ending of the 20th century and the beginning of the 21st century. Many countries held official festivities in the weeks and months leading up to the millennium, such as those organised in the USA by the White House Millennium Council, and most major cities produced firework displays at midnight. Equally, many private venues, cultural and religious centres held events[2] and a diverse range of memorabilia was created – such as souvenir postage stamps.[3]



------------

Again, since Jan 2000, India & Pakistan played 52 ODIs of which India won 25 & Pakistan 26

But even if we accept your POV that new millennium started in 2001 and that only post-2001 stats are to be considered (which of course is a very childish argument), those stats are still pretty much equal for both sides (and are not in India's favor). Over all we have significantly better winning rate than India. Again, what's all the gloating about ?


----------



## Divergent

Narendra Trump said:


> you asked for highlights full match isn't available yet I hope someone will upload it in couple of days



Thanks anyway. I enjoyed every bit of it


----------



## sohail.ishaque

SirHatesALot said:


> India losses icc champions trophy 2017 by 108 runs


i like ur prediction but its not close 
u just had to put 0 after 8 like this 180 instead of 108


----------



## New World

Narendra Trump said:


> but people like sehwag Gambhir rishi kapoor Arnab Goswami Sudhir Chaudhry Gaurav Arya and Media houses likw timesnow Republic ABP etc do represent the mind set of Indian Janta as they only say/telecast what you want to see
> ABP was celebrating Indian victory at Wagha Border the day before match(17th June)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


she is the beauty..


----------



## Panzerkampf

Azlan Haider said:


> This too is from wikipedia:
> 
> *Debate over millennium celebrations[edit]*
> 
> However, there are two viewpoints about how millennia should be thought of in practice. One viewpoint relies on the formal operation of the calendar, while the other appeals to other notions that attract popular sentiment. Stephen Jay Gould argued that the choice is arbitrary, and since the question revolves around rules made by people, rather than a natural phenomenon that is subject to experimental measurement, the matter cannot be resolved.[2]
> 
> The majority[4] popular approach was to treat the end of 1999 as the end of a millennium and to hold millennium celebrations at midnight between December 31, 1999 and January 1, 2000
> ---------
> 
> The *Millennium celebrations* were a worldwide, coordinated series of events celebrating New Year's Eve in 1999–2000, marking the end of the second millennium and beginning of the new, third millennium.[1] This also marks the ending of the 20th century and the beginning of the 21st century. Many countries held official festivities in the weeks and months leading up to the millennium, such as those organised in the USA by the White House Millennium Council, and most major cities produced firework displays at midnight. Equally, many private venues, cultural and religious centres held events[2] and a diverse range of memorabilia was created – such as souvenir postage stamps.[3]
> 
> 
> 
> ------------
> 
> Again, since Jan 2000, India & Pakistan played 52 ODIs of which India won 25 & Pakistan 26
> 
> But even if we accept your POV that new millennium started in 2001 and that only post-2001 stats are to be considered (which of course is a very childish argument), those stats are still pretty much equal for both sides (and are not in India's favor). Over all we have significantly better winning rate than India. Again, what's all the gloating about ?


Please know tge difference between 21st century & millennium first.


----------



## ashok321

OMG!






Must watch:


----------



## Trisonics

Congrats Pakistan! India was completely outplayed.


----------



## cocomo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Panzerkampf said:


> Please know tge difference between 21st century & millennium first.



I know the difference, but you obviously have serious comprehension issues. Learn to read and comprehend first, then come back to reply to my question. Thank you


----------



## Burhan Wani

@DESERT FIGHTER @Zibago @django @Moonlight @Narendra Trump

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Bas Hazrat ub jan lein ge kia.
Well done team PAK. You guys were actually too hot to handle ,both during the batting and bowling.Fielding wasn't off either.Just a single dropped catch.

Commiserations team India.Pitch seemed like a batting paradise.But you guys came under pressure during the chase a bit too early.Would have been a different story if the openers and Kohli had tried to see off the new ball while playing with the straight bat.Any final is always a pressure game,compared to common group matches.So, once you enter that pressure spiral it's hard to come out of it.



Levina said:


> Ab @S.U.R.B. ko bulaooo
> Treat dilaooo.


Pehle Hockey ke match jetne ke treat dilaein.Wese kon sa match jaldi khatam hua tha hockey ka ya cricket ka??
I guess hockey so, that treat is on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hareeb



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Spring Onion

monitor said:


> View attachment 404652





Ababeel said:


> A very interesting video:





Al-zakir said:


> What what mighty India got beaten by Minnow Pakistan (per big mouth Bharti)?
> 
> shabbash Pakistan team. Best gift ahead of Eid ul fitr.




The Irony and wonderful thing is that Both East Pakistan (BD) and West Pakistan have beaten India so badly in ICC 2017 champions trophy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Hareeb said:


> View attachment 404918


----------



## RealNapster

django said:


> @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Path-Finder @RealNapster
> She completely owns the H!ndian host, kudos to Zainab Abbas



Bhai isko PSL ki host hona chaahye is dafa..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Archana Mohan*
12 hrs · 
Pakistan, thanks for defeating us!

Dear Pakistan

I was sure I would wake up with a soul wrenching hangover after you pulverized my team yesterday. To be honest, I wanted to bury myself in a hole and keep newspapers at bay so I didn't have to relive 'that' no ball again.

But something happened this morning.

Instead of the pooja room, where she usually offers prayers every morning, my mother in law was in the living room, waxing eloquent about Mohammad Amir. 'God works in mysterious ways,' she said. 'The boy who made a mistake in his youth has grabbed his second chance. What a great redemption!'

'I wish we had players like theirs', my husband said ruefully. 'No factory produced pieces.
From the by lanes of Peshawar to an ICC event, they are cricketers in the purest sense', he said dreamily.

'And what about that boy Fakhar Zaman', my father in law, said, his cup of filter coffee simmering just like his voice. He is a Navy man no? That's what a soldier does for his country,' the ex-serviceman said proudly.

At work, the colleague who had only a day earlier tweeted a crude slur on Pakistan confessed he had watched everything there was on Youtube about Sarfaraz Ahmed. That man, he said sheepishly, is something else.

On my social media feed, there were dozens of messages congratulating Pakistan and saluting their never say die spirit. 'Marry me Babar Azam' said one of them!

It felt like utopia.

What if India had won? I shudder to think of how low some of us would have stooped in our boorish behavior.

It has been a tough few years for Pakistan. Lack of finances and the reluctance of other teams to play there on account of security reasons has crippled them to some extent but as this win shows, you can never write them off. Irrespective of the result, I am sure, we will always remember this unbelievable comeback from the team that was expected to crash out in the first round itself.

I can't believe that I am saying this, but thank you Pakistan for winning the match. Thank you for being an inspiration.

India may have ended up second, but many of us won something more important than a shiny trophy - the tag of being a good sport.

Perhaps there may still be hope for the two countries after all!

#indiavspak #championstrophy2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

In cricketing terms, its just addition to those 72 other wins before yesterday. *Normal service resumed*. If for some reason Pakistan stop winning against India tomorrow, it will take generations of Indian cricketers to even catch up with Pakistan, let alone go ahead. 

But that is not important.

In this era of 4th generation warfare you destroy the enemy nations not just by military means by on all area of social, economic and cultural level as well. Dominating in sports create an physiological awe in the minds of enemy nation. Yesterday win was epic in this very important aspect specially at the time when Hindu terrorists like Modi and Ajeet Doval are in charge of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panzerkampf

Panzerkampf said:


> Please know tge difference between 21st century & millennium first.


You need to read it again, you said I said new millennium started in 2001, but I always said 21st cent started in 2001.


> But even if we accept your POV that new millennium started in 2001





Taimoor Khan said:


> In this era of 4th generation warfare you destroy the enemy nations not just by military means by on all area of social, economic and cultural level as well. Dominating in sports create an physiological awe in the minds of enemy nation. Y


Well 21st century is era of 4GW, so them going by your logic we are clearly dominating as we won 24/47 matches & won 4 tests vs Pakistan's 3.


----------



## terry5

Divergent1 said:


> Thanks anyway. I enjoyed every bit of it



As an England fan it must feel better that you lost to the eventual champions 

Hahaha we murdered the Indians and walloped your English family 

Haha


----------



## Divergent

terry5 said:


> As an England fan it must feel better that you lost to the eventual champions
> 
> Hahaha we murdered the Indians and walloped your English family
> 
> Haha



Shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876851817283506176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876851402794053632

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Spring Onion

Zibago said:


> uth hun yadi diya hahaha




much mandi gal kadi eee 

bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha had heard it after a loooooooooooooooonggggggggggggg time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

ashok321 said:


> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must watch:



LMAO what an extremist fvckers.


----------



## Burhan Wani

@Windjammer 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876846696298414081

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RealNapster

Zibago said:


>



Ye larky mery aik dost kay bhai kay Flat-mates hay. saary kamaal harami hay.


----------



## Burhan Wani



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*Hindian pay kis nay ye HERRA Rang DAlla................
Mar Dalla ,, Mar Dalla ,,,, Phar dalla ,, Phar Dalla ,,,,,,,,,,,,*


LMAO ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Muka , muka , muka , muka , Hun phir nai aana thovadi ******* ******* ******* hahahahahahahahaha Now keep guessing what ******* means , Indians can ask , Pishi Kapoor ..............
Lo salloooooo ajj maarr dalllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa





Baap bappppp ,,,,,,,,,,,, Ye lo salllooo tum ko tumahiri hi joti say Maraay gain .





@DESERT FIGHTER , @Moonlight , @The Sandman , @django , @Zibago , @Verve , @Divergent1 , @Zarvan , @Arsalan , @Ulla , @ghazi52 ,
enjoy some hits guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Khanate said:


> Love is in the air.




Haha see Rohit face and then Amir kill loook....The Great Boy from Gujjar Khan Punjab is phenomenal.....heart will go on...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

Jonah Arthur said:


>



We've all been there kid 
Was in his shoes in 1996 I cried as well



AsianUnion said:


> Haha see Rohit face and then Amir kill loook....The Great Boy from Gujjar Khan Punjab is phenomenal.....heart will go on...



You from GK ? 
I am

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

terry5 said:


> We've all been there kid
> Was in his shoes in 1996 I cried as well
> 
> 
> 
> You from GK ?
> I am


Check This.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876835217188769792

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## S.U.R.B.

The side effects of win in our society.

03 of them landed just in my ER with firearm injuries thanks to some "Hawai makhlook fire" and 02 of them at a friend's place in KPK.


----------



## Divergent

This is especially for you: 






terry5 said:


> It's true you admitted it
> Shallow fan hahaha
> Now jump on the Pakistani band wagon hey
> Sorry sport don't work like this
> Through thick and thin you support your team not jump on other team / nations coat tails
> 
> In your house we murdered your boys in your house




FYI: Eng vs Pak - I didn't vouch for no team.


----------



## litman

Panzerkampf said:


> The year 2000 was not part of the 21st century.
> Since 2001 i.e. in 21st century out of 48 matches played, India won 24, Pakistan 23 & 1 abandoned.
> In test cricket, India won 4 and Pakistan 3.


1 jan 2000 meant that 2000 yrs have passed since " AD"as per christians. the start of yr 2000 was start of new century.
lets suppose a person is 30 yrs old and his date of birth is 30 june. it means he is in 31st yr of his life and on 30 june he will 31 yr old meaning he lived for 31 yrs and will enter 32nd yr of his life.

PML N patwari : hamaray dor main pakistan chamions trophy jeeta.
PTI : ya sazish ki gae hay. india again came to help NS by losing the match against pak and diverting the attention of pak media and pak nation away from panama JIT.


----------



## khanz

amazing I never knew this there was this much pro-pak sentiment esp from indian side of border- I tend to be a very cynical person and I never realized there was this much love for pakistan from non-pakistanis I have seen messages of support to pakistan from indians,sri-lankans,bangladeshis,arabs,turks,central asians,africans and even white people .The media would have us believe we are being isolated and most hated people but the outpouring of love and support to pakistanis has melted my heart a little. 
Anyway lets not get to carried away and still stay humble guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

pakistan rocks. what a friggin performance. i was away for sometime but these guys were playing special. nodoubt better team won.
i dont feel too bad because of warmth shown on and off field. and more over india lost to a better and more deserving team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canuck786

khanz said:


> amazing I never knew this there was this much pro-pak sentiment esp from indian side of border- I tend to be a very cynical person and I never realized there was this much love for pakistan from non-pakistanis I have seen messages of support to pakistan from indians,sri-lankans,bangladeshis,arabs,turks,central asians,africans and even white people .The media would have us believe we are being isolated and most hated people but the outpouring of love and support to pakistanis has melted my heart a little.
> Anyway lets not get to carried away and still stay humble guys.



Its unbelievable, Isn't it.

I was just viewing the video English people were trolling the Indian fellow in the restaurant. The I saw some of the Bollywood stars put some stuff on social media.

I guess Modi hasn't been able to isolate us as much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

RealNapster said:


> Bhai isko PSL ki host hona chaahye is dafa..


110% agree bhai.

@The Sandman 
This clown has completely lost it lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

شاھین میزایل said:


> Yuvraj Singh being the sore loser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Heckling players isn't good behaviour. They actually got on well i.e. the two teams.


----------



## Panzerkampf

litman said:


> 1 jan 2000 meant that 2000 yrs have passed since " AD"as per christians. the start of yr 2000 was start of new century


Read this:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/21st_century?wprov=sfla1


----------



## HttpError

scionoftheindus said:


> We lost the match because of useless kohlis captaincy..mistake after mistake..first he chose fielding..then continued bowling jadeja and ashwin in tandem..then he bowled 10 overs with ashwin..he brought kedar in 38 over..
> Then he put a depressing face on field and demoralised the whole team..captains are born..they are not made...to be honest ,even dhoni wasnt a great captain but luck was on his side.
> The best captains I saw were clarke, jayawardene , ganguly and ranatunga.



No! you lost this match because we were too good on that day. It is simple and straight, now bow down to the real Champions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

t_for_talli said:


> Not jealous, a fluke is fluke,
> 
> India lost to BD in 2007 WC, exiting at first round, but that never meant that BD was bettter than India, that had a good day and the same happened with PAk







It's ok jus chill and be jealous


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

Jonah Arthur said:


>


The third kid: "Final hy yeh wesay, hy na? 
Children are always innocent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Divergent1 said:


> This is especially for you:
> View attachment 404928
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: Eng vs Pak - I didn't vouch for no team.








Lol


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://www.facebook.com/




@waz @django @Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

KediKesenFare said:


> Congratulations to Pakistan and once again, you're spot on. Even I've never watched a single cricket match before unfortunately. I don't know anything about this game and its rules like probably over 1b Muslims all around the globe. This is Pakistan's victory as a nation.


Thanks. My brother has returned from a week long holiday in Istanbul. He has fallen love with that city. Fantastic place. Remarkable blend of tradition and modernity in harmony in one space united under under the mighty secular Turkish Watan. I will post pictures later if he gives me permission.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaiind

Naara-e-Mastana said:


> mauks maukaa mauks mauka . 180 runs lolz . #chullubharpani


Lolz your people won in cricket but your hockey team lost to india as same as indian cricket team!!


----------



## Divergent

terry5 said:


> View attachment 404939
> 
> View attachment 404940
> 
> 
> Lol



If I was a 'glory hunter' I wouldn't have attended the Pak vs South Africa match supporting the Greens. Please stop further embarrassing yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

django said:


> 110% agree bhai.
> 
> @The Sandman
> This clown has completely lost it lol.


*facepalm* i just... don't know what to say... wese why this guy shout so much?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Srinivas said:


> what ever your illusions are because of the trashing pakistan received in the previous decade and half by Indian cricket team.





jaiind said:


> Lolz your people won in cricket but your hockey team lost to india as same as indian cricket team!!



Lolz we beat you 73 times in ODIs ( just 27 shy of beating you hundred times ) , only recently through off the pitch influencing you have been able to create pitches and grounds to favour your team

but still you only win on home grounds ... more Lolz


----------



## jaiind

pakdefender said:


> Lolz we beat you 73 times in ODIs ( just 27 shy of beating you hundred times ) , only recently through off the pitch influencing you have been able to create pitches and grounds to favour your team
> 
> but still you only win on home grounds ... more Lolz


lolz. people who didnt played any game on their soil for nearly a decade talking about making pitches and ground for other teams


----------



## waz

Zibago said:


> Its the biggest sporting rivalry in the world with a 1 billion viewers and majority of them Indians beating them with a big margin put their sky high attitude back to earth
> The emotions of the fans say it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155673791678690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155420597754313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=660269107499560



Big bro China is next door and that's the best fireworks people throw up?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Panzerkampf said:


> Not really, since 2001 India & Pakistan played 47 odis of which India won 24 & Pakistan 23.



Kia baat hai. Kitna barha karnama hai multiple ID chapal kai muh walai bharati. 

1 match ziada jeeta hai hindustan nai. Wah!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Areesh said:


> Kia baat hai. Kitna barha karnama hai multiple ID chapal kai muh walai bharati.
> 
> 1 match ziada jeeta hai hindustan nai. Wah!!!


He is just like my relatives.
Matric mein mjh se 5 numbers ziada lei kar abhi tak bolte hein k hamare numbers tumhare se ziada hein.

Me right know engineer.
They foreman, lecturer etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

The Sandman said:


> *facepalm* i just... don't know what to say... wese why this guy shout so much?


He is trying to out do Goswami, he comes off as really clown like lol.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Jonah Arthur said:


> He is just like my relatives.
> Matric mein mjh se 5 numbers ziada lei kar abhi tak bolte hein k hamare numbers tumhare se ziada hein.
> 
> Me right know engineer.
> They foreman, lecturer etc etc.



Yaar tumharai relatives to achai log hoon gai.

Yeh @Panzerkampf to PDF ka kutta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Mian Babban said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/



That was the real match, uncle Sardar v Young blood Pakistani. Great video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pseudonym

Reminding everyone again about pishi boy.. 






















The amount of trolling indians are receiving is because of over confident comments from people like rishi kapoor and sehwag...






Should've listened to Gandhi ji

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Burhan Wani

Pseudonym said:


> Reminding everyone again about pishi boy..


Yes last wali picture warasat mein milti hai inko.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

waz said:


> That was the real match, uncle Sardar v Young blood Pakistani. Great video.



Bhai zara time nikal kar is multiple ID pig @Panzerkampf ko bhi ban kardain. Shukria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876883143088889857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876882654028861441


----------



## mjnaushad

In past couple of days i've noticed Pakistan media shows much restrain when its come to reporting unlike Indian Media. I think Pakistan media is very mature as compared to India. Some of the reporting of Indian media before the match shows how immature and rating driven they are. Seriously a national TV channels taking approval of an Afghan on who is the father.... Social media par tu chalo theek hai its an individual act ... but on national TV. You guys really need to grow up. Stop the hatred. Embrace sportsman spirit and act mature...... and for **** sake stop screaming at the camera.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

mjnaushad said:


> In past couple of days i've noticed Pakistan media shows much restrain when come to reporting unlike Indian Media. I think Pakistan media is very mature as compared to India. Some of the reporting of Indian media before the match shows how immature and rating driven they are. Seriously a national TV channels taking approval of an Afghan on who is the father.... Social media par tu chalo theek hai its an individual act ... but on national TV. You guys really need to grow up. Stop the hatred. Embrace sportsman spirit and act mature...... and for **** sake stop screaming at the camera.



I really want to meet that Afghan now. And just want to tell him one thing.

Baap kai aisa kia hai hum nai. To soch lai terai sath kia karain gai.


----------



## Naara-e-Mastana

jaiind said:


> Lolz your people won in cricket but your hockey team lost to india as same as indian cricket team!!


Hayee izaat bachaney ko rumaal mil gya bicharey ko


----------



## Levina

S.U.R.B. said:


> Pehle Hockey ke match jetne ke treat dilaein.Wese kon sa match jaldi khatam hua tha hockey ka ya cricket ka??
> I guess hockey so, that treat is on.


Thank u & same to u.  

You know what???

You're the bestest thing on this forum lil bro. <3 <3 <3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Special tribute to Rohit Sharma. Listen on headphones. Thanks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876844240487104512

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mjnaushad

Areesh said:


> I really want to meet that Afghan now. And just want to tell him one thing.
> 
> Baap kai aisa kia hai hum nai. To soch lai terai sath kia karain gai.


To be honest I don't care what one or a thousand Afghan think. Different point of view exist. We can surely find 100s of Afghans who will gladly insult India on camera. My point is a national level media channels should have more ...... common sense, Decency and maturity. But then again they do have lot of customers for hate in India.


----------



## Safriz

waz said:


> Heckling players isn't good behaviour. They actually got on well i.e. the two teams.


you should go to a football match then and see how much players get heckled.
Also none of them spoke up against their countrymen' relentless abuse against us, so they were in it together


----------



## Areesh

mjnaushad said:


> To be honest I don't care what one or a thousand Afghan think. Different point of view exist. We can surely find 100s of Afghans who will gladly insult India on camera. My point is a national level media channels should have more ...... common sense, Decency and maturity. But then again they do have lot of customers for hate in India.



India media sells and lives on jingoism and war mongering. Both of which have a lot of customers in India. I won't blame them. They are running a business and want to make maximum profit out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

Divergent1 said:


> If I was a 'glory hunter' I wouldn't have attended the Pak vs South Africa match supporting the Greens. Please stop further embarrassing yourself.



Embarrassed lol
Definition of a glory hunter :
Real fan won't wish his team to lose to another then switch and support the winner

Fake fans crawling out the woodwork lol.

*India and Pakistan cricket fans clash in Leicester street after ICC Champions Trophy final*

http://m.leicestermercury.co.uk/ind...trophy-final/story-30397576-detail/story.html


----------



## Areesh

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Areesh said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


They were expecting victory from Pandya.


----------



## Areesh

Jonah Arthur said:


> They were expecting victory from Pandya.



These were kids bro. Even some much grown up guys actually believe that Pandya could have won it for India.

2-3 chakkai maarnai sai match jeet jatai


----------



## Zibago

mjnaushad said:


> In past couple of days i've noticed Pakistan media shows much restrain when its come to reporting unlike Indian Media. I think Pakistan media is very mature as compared to India. Some of the reporting of Indian media before the match shows how immature and rating driven they are. Seriously a national TV channels taking approval of an Afghan on who is the father.... Social media par tu chalo theek hai its an individual act ... but on national TV. You guys really need to grow up. Stop the hatred. Embrace sportsman spirit and act mature...... and for **** sake stop screaming at the camera.


ABP,s reporting was down right insulting they got what they deserved maybe they will be humble next time


----------



## Burhan Wani

Areesh said:


> These were kids bro. Even some much grown up guys actually believe that Pandya could have won it for India.
> 
> 2-3 chakkai maarnai sai match jeet jatai


Khayaali pulao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

terry5 said:


> Embarrassed lol
> Definition of a glory hunter :
> Real fan won't wish his team to lose to another then switch and support the winner
> 
> Fake fans crawling out the woodwork lol.
> 
> *India and Pakistan cricket fans clash in Leicester street after ICC Champions Trophy final*
> 
> http://m.leicestermercury.co.uk/ind...trophy-final/story-30397576-detail/story.html






Lol.........the above is ample evidence that this loss has greatly humiliated & devastated the indians to a massive degree. They didn't see this one coming and they don't know what hit them.....lol......


----------



## Areesh

Jonah Arthur said:


> Khayaali pulao.



Khair hai. Becharaon ka itna haq to hai


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Burhan Wani

Areesh said:


> Khair hai. Becharaon ka itna haq to hai


Twitter aur FB ka boycott kia hua hai lagta hai. Ider bhi Hide and seek khail rae hain.
Badshakale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassamun

Insane Fact: Shadab was 02 Years old when Yuvraj Singh made his Debut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

BDforever said:


> ahem ahem  @Nilgiri



I didnt even watch the match lol...even though I said I would to @WAJsal . Sunday morning was better spent fishing (kinda planned it late), actually went with a BD friend quite ironically lol....caught some good largies, cpl smallies and pike.

Every massive cricket game that India loses is quite welcome for me tbh....dont really like the cricket played anymore (i preferred when India was big underdog and had early to mid era Sachin and Dravid and before this T20 and electronic review nonsense).....and also India losing like this helps to sway people to watch the other sports more (which I have been wanting forever pretty much). Funny enough India did great in two sports on same day as this match......Srikanth Kidambi won Indonesian Open (Major Badminton final, and he beat several top players incl world number one)....and India beat semi finals hockey world league 7 - 1 against Pakistan .

Congrats to @WAJsal @Areesh and other big pak team fans, your boys did really great job and deserved winners.


----------



## Moonlight

abdulbarijan said:


> We should give the poor kiddos a break ... after all, to these guys, the 2 day build up to the finals and then yesterday felt alot like ...





Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I forget Sheikh Rasheed? The leader of pindi bouy
> 
> @Zibago @DESERT FIGHTER @Jonah Arthur @Moonlight @Windjammer @Zee-shaun must watch video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



HAHAHHAHA.  



Jonah Arthur said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Zibago @django @Moonlight @Narendra Trump



That guys is funny. And that girl in the back said "yaar mere phone ke memory Nahi hai". Hahah that was me few months ago when it was my brother's wedding and they were asking me to take pictures of random aunties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Panzerkampf said:


> Well 21st century is era of 4GW, so them going by your logic we are clearly dominating as we won 24/47 matches & won 4 tests vs Pakistan's 3.



When did you actually dominated Pakistan? The last series which was held in India, Pakistan beat you guys in your own turf. Those 73 victories of Pakistan against india's only 52 is a open and shut case as to who is dominating who throughout. Recently, you lot only have started to compete against Pakistan and that's about it, which actually make this demolition of India two days ago more sweeter as this the best India has ever produced against perhaps the most unknown and inexperienced Pakistani side ever, yet the thumping given by Pakistan was almighty. The margin of defeat in any final actually broke your own record which you guys unfortunately held against Australia previously. 

Tbh, the real Pakistani patriots don't give two cents to the cup or title. It is the satisfaction of thumping India under control of Hindu terrorists like Modi and Ajeet Doval which is more important. This will also demolish the moral of RSS bhakts and create a big scare on Indian cricket for a very long time to come. 

Normal service has resumed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Divergent

terry5 said:


> Embarrassed lol
> Definition of a glory hunter :
> Real fan won't wish his team to lose to another then switch and support the winner
> 
> Fake fans crawling out the woodwork lol.
> 
> *India and Pakistan cricket fans clash in Leicester street after ICC Champions Trophy final*
> 
> http://m.leicestermercury.co.uk/ind...trophy-final/story-30397576-detail/story.html



What are you on about? #BoyBye


----------



## hassamun

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876465937880305664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876522584765943808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

I


Cookie Monster said:


> thats not going to help. They r shameless. They r currently cycling through the following delusions...
> 1) It was just a fluke and India is still the best team in the world...bcuz look at the statistics(not all the statistics of course bcuz that still shows India losing to Pakistan more often than not)
> 2) Hockey is the
> 
> 
> Narendra Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All cricket nations were supporting Pakistan against arrogant indians*
> View attachment 404838
> View attachment 404840
> View attachment 404841
> 
> View attachment 404842
> View attachment 404843
> View attachment 404844
> View attachment 404845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viola! Australians genuniely hate Indians to the core...they cll them curry....Can't how happy Australians are now seeing Pakiatania thrashed Indians to the core of defeats....indians r not humble but arrogant bastards....n no better countrybto snub and silence than Pakistan.
Click to expand...


----------



## Burhan Wani

Moonlight said:


> That guys is funny. And that girl in the back said "yaar mere phone ke memory Nahi hai". Hahah that was me few months ago when it was my brother's wedding and they were asking me to take pictures of random aunties.


Your battery saved you BTW. They will first ask you to take the snaps, then they will ask you to tag or Inbox and someone will take your memory card etc etc for infinite time. 
Congratulations for the wedding and a lot of best wishes to your brother.

Check this Even Gorass trolling them.





Hassan Ali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LA se Karachi




----------



## hassamun

https://www.buzzfeed.com/sahilrizwan/hamare-paas-democracy-hai?utm_term=.nwGRy2yRa#.khzPdvdP2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876522997477064704
Seeing Pakistan WIN!!!


----------



## imadul

Azlan Haider said:


> Agreed, but who tried to bring _international politics_ into the game in the first place ? The Board of Control for Cricket in India (BCCI) takes all the decisions related to where and when to send the Indian cricket team and which teams to invite to India — but when it comes to playing Pakistan, the union government gets involved. The Home Ministry must give a green light to a proposed tour, and the Ministry of External Affairs and intelligence agencies are also put on alert. Cricket is not just a "game" when it comes to India and Pakistan.
> 
> Pakistan took an initiative of using cricket as a tool to maintain goodwill between the two countries but the Indians, as a part of their policy to isolate Pakistan internationally, responded by using their financial clout to play politics against Pakistan in ICC, and tried to alienate and isolate Pakistan Cricket.
> 
> Even before this match, it was the _Indians_, ordinary citizens to celebrities, who said all bad things about Pakistan and Pakistan Cricket. It's not the _180-run defeat_ but the pre-match petulance and extreme arrogance of Indians that has humiliated them so much. They brought it upon themselves and they have no one else to blame.


 Thats modi india which is full of hate and we respond in kind. 
Indian and Pak players get along very well and Kohli is an spectacular player.
Agreed, modi india using cricket as a foreign policy tool, modi can go to any lengths. But winds changing direction, every thing in Pak is righting now slowly. We also should dump BD and afg cricket boards, disgrace ungrateful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetray

The Eagle said:


> How is that so? If your answer is by giving of his wicket earlier then remember, cricket is not one man show.


that is the problem with kohli, he does not think like a team man but just as an individual. His captaincy has been worst at the best, it is simply masked by the performance of better players. Just bcos he bats well, he should not have expected others will do the same. No doubt pakistan bowled well which was any thing but expected, but Indian team had no planned response for it. His statement saying the team is perfect and no changes will be made not only shows zero planning but also gives the opposition the advantage to firm up tactics against every player of the team.


Good example is IPL, his team just finished at the bottom of charts. Captain is some one who manages limited resources of team effectively knowing its faults and strengths. Indian team is besot by disease of stardom whether its dhoni taking the things to last ball or kohli fancying himself as master chaser.

Losing is never a problem but neither learning anything from it or not putting up a fight is.


----------



## hassamun

*India in absolute shame after cricket loss to Pakistan*

*http://www.theindependent.sg/india-in-absolute-shame-after-cricket-loss-to-pakistan/*


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy




----------



## Safriz

Brilliant Reply to Indians 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Evil Flare




----------



## ashok321

After that famous/infamous no ball, poor Bumrah's training format has been changed:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LA se Karachi




----------



## M. Sarmad

Gillani88 said:


> . People should be aware of the fact that Ummah is a Quranic term and shouldn't be used in disrespectful way.



Yes, people should be aware of the fact that Ummah is a Quranic term that has been mentioned many times in the Holy Qur'an with numerous meanings (at least 5 different meanings), and contrary to the claim made by the proponents of Political Islam, the Holy Qur'an does *NOT* advocate pan-Islamism


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Gillani88 said:


> I dont know why you have to bring your hatred against Muslim Ummah in a sports thread in which people are enjoying in their own ways. And for your satisfaction, we Pakistanis are part of Ummah of Rasool e Hashmi P.B.U.H and we are proud of it. Secular liberal extremist cant separate our identity from us.
> 
> Why do mods close their eyes after seeing such disrespectful and disgusting remarks against Islamic Values and terms. @The Eagle @waz





No one hates or opposes the Ummah. The point is that apart from Pakistanis, virtually all other Muslims especially the Gulf Arabs are totally opposed to the idea. To the point were Arabs regard non Arab Muslims as "lesser", "inferior" human beings worthy of inhumane treatment. Unless non-Pakistani Muslims become as enthusiastic and supportive of the concept of Ummah as we are, it will never materialise. Sad but true.



Kaptaan said:


> Go to Saudia Arabia and tell them you are from the ummah. After they bend you over and give you a good thrashing you will know what ummah mean - you miskeen bakistani.





That's if you're lucky and they don't push you out of a tower block.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassamun



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jericho

Gillani88 said:


> Its not the first time that i have seen such comments on PDF but its becoming a norm here to spit out disgust and hate against Islamic values by certain so called intellectually superior members. My disagreement is not against the logic he tried to present but his inappropriate choice of words. I dont care what he thinks about concept of Muslim Ummah but he should know that millions of Muslims relates themselves and are proud to be a part of Muslim Ummah. People should be aware of the fact that Ummah is a Quranic term and shouldn't be used in disrespectful way. You can read his post again and I have highlighted the word in my quote. @The Eagle
> 
> 
> *I dont have to take certificate of Ummati from illegitimate rule of Aal e Saud*.


Thanks for explaining and I respect your opinion especially the bolded part. I would however say that Ummah is just an arabic word, and I dont see how it insults Islam based on what he said or if someone doesnt identify with it (i mean, can u actually blame them).



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> No one hates or opposes the Ummah. The point is that apart from Pakistanis, virtually all other Muslims especially the Gulf Arabs are totally opposed to the idea. To the point were *Arabs* regard non Arab Muslims as "lesser", "inferior" human beings worthy of inhumane treatment. Unless non-Pakistani Muslims become as enthusiastic and supportive of the concept of Ummah as we are, it will never materialise. Sad but true.


I get where you are coming from, my thinking is along the same lines however I would like to point out that not all Arabs think that way. I have met some amazing Arab ppl, from Saudi and Yemen and they dont feel that way at all. Of course, I have never been to middle east myself, so what happens there I cant really comment though i have heard how they treat non Arab Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ocean

edited out post in ramadans respect.



Hareeb said:


> View attachment 404918



Hahahahhahahahhahahahhahaha the way i laughed.


----------



## scionoftheindus

hassamun said:


> Insane Fact: Hasan Ali was 02 Years old when Yuvraj Singh made his Debut.


No..7 years old...we have to add five years to the age pakistani crickeers declare ..we know the history of pakistani cricketerd and how they tell their wrong ages


----------



## mikaal hassan

USE the CUP of 
* Champions Trophy *
and the win TO revive our NATIONAL UNITY MORE take the cup and team to every single corner of Pakistan and the end place of the cup needs to be on a BRIDGE linking PAKISTAN AND INDIAN KASHMIR ......LET THE KASMIRI PEOPLE SEE AND BURN THE INDIAN ARSES MORE ....

we need to tell every one living in PAKISTAN ........ALL OF YOU ARE PAKISTANIS 1 ST ....NO MORE YOUR PUNJABIS PATHAN OR SINDHI OR BALOCHI OR KASMIRI ... we are NATION OF Pakistanis who love our freedom. and who love our country more then anything .
O I forgot start the PARADE FORM MINAR---E --PAKISTAN open truck parade with FULL MILITARY BAND AND SOME big guns

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

ایک انڈین سیکھ کا اپنی ٹیم اور پاکستان کے بارے اہم پیغام
سننا مت بھولئیے گا
پاکستان زندہ باد
Indian abt ind cricket team loss against Pakistan cricket team - CT17   

*IndVsPak Final, CT17 (Champions trophy 2017) *





@Horus @PAKISTANFOREVER @Pakistan First @Areesh @LA se Karachi @Windjammer @Proudpakistaniguy @maximuswarrior @terry5 @NakedLunch @BetterPakistan @CHD @Marshmallow + others....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hassamun

scionoftheindus said:


> No..7 years old...we have to add five years to the age pakistani crickeers declare ..we know the history of pakistani cricketerd and how they tell their wrong ages



Saw this Fact in a couple of websites. Trying to find them to share with you...



hassamun said:


> Saw this Fact in a couple of websites. Trying to find them to share with you...



@scionoftheindus , Apologies the guy was Shadab and not Hasan Ali...Still it is a Great Fact.

"A day before Shadab turned two, Yuvraj made his debut for India."

http://www.espncricinfo.com/icc-champions-trophy-2017/content/story/1104663.html


----------



## Kabira

Fakhar Zaman, born in village near Mardan. Moved to Karachi at the age of 16 and joined Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baconlover

so...is this sort of like S.Korea/Japan beating China in a table-tennis championshio ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876793889319006208
Indian media is now abusing its own players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind

Naara-e-Mastana said:


> Hayee izaat bachaney ko rumaal mil gya bicharey ko


mai bhi aisa hi samajh raha hu tere bare mai.mashallah


----------



## t_for_talli

Areesh said:


> The relevant statistics are in our favor. And that is what matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard warriors ka future ho ya na ho. Laikin tum jaisai chuttuon ka to bilkul nahi hai.
> 
> 180 runs ki defeat fluke nahi hoti bharati khusrai.



Please complete education first, you still are unable to comprehend and contradicting your self
when did India lost by 180 last time , It not a common event but a fluke / exception.

get your facts clear about exceptions (fluke) and frequent events



singlefighter said:


> Oh hello past ko nahi manta present ko nahi manta tu manta kis ko hay dheet insaan jahil insaan



Present ko manta hun fluke ko nahi ,
ICC rankings depict present not a fluke,
ICC will rank India above PAK because kabhi kabhi andhe ke haath bhi bater lag jaata hai 



singlefighter said:


> Kitni bar haar k yaqeen aie ga tumhay indiot?
> 73 times you have loses still not believing what a nation of ignorant people



Refer ICC rank to check facts about good teams,

Key board commandos to kuch bhi type karte rehete hain



baconlover said:


> so...is this sort of like S.Korea/Japan beating China in a table-tennis championshio ?


Yes, India is a tier one team and Pakistan is currently ranked at the bottom, Once they were good team couple of decades ago.
they won a match and jumping like monkeys  

To be precise it is like Vietnam/ Nepal beating China in Table tennis or Badminton. (Players can have a lucky/ bad day, but generalization cannot be done based on one result)


----------



## Baby Leone

hopefully now india will boycott Pakistan in ICC events too to safe the face and lives of indian players and their families in india

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ_Viper

Imad.Khan said:


> *گو نواز گو‎
> گو نواز گو‎
> گو نواز گو‎
> گو نواز گو‎
> گو نواز گو‎
> گو نواز گو‎*
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Arsalan. he is a american wannabe. @Zibago knows more about him



WTF? you are talking about me right...? Just making sure. I don't do Pakistani politics so you lying would only work in Pakistan. My name is "Arsalan"? . This one sentence speaks for your credibility or the lack of it pretty well. Next, you further showed me a continuity of your paranoia and propaganda by saying a "member" knows me on here ! Love it. You have absolutely no f*cking idea who I am. Trust me on this. Call me a Ghost rider!

If someone doesn't agree with how you people run your negative propaganda, doesn't mean that you know them or they must be from the "other" side. People like me, have been to Pakistan....some of us know a lot about Pakistan and more. Let's leave this topic at that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scionoftheindus

hassamun said:


> Saw this Fact in a couple of websites. Trying to find them to share with you...
> 
> 
> 
> @scionoftheindus , Apologies the guy was Shadab and not Hasan Ali...Still it is a Great Fact.
> 
> "A day before Shadab turned two, Yuvraj made his debut for India."
> 
> http://www.espncricinfo.com/icc-champions-trophy-2017/content/story/1104663.html


Add 5 years to that number..you will get his real age..he is 23



Khanate said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876793889319006208
> Indian media is now abusing its own players.


Hockey and cricket are not the same..india pakistan finals created a lot of frenzy in both pak and india..lets not make it political by tying black bands.if wd tie black bands for our soldiers, pakistanis will tie them for dead kashmiri terrorists... (whom they call freedom fighters)..it creates unnecessary animosity...things are alteady worse..lets not make them worst...I dont endorse even hockey players gesture...they shouldnt have done what they did..lets keep sports as sports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

DJ_Viper said:


> WTF? you are talking about me right...? Just making sure. I don't do Pakistani politics so you lying would only work in Pakistan. My name is "Arsalan"? . This one sentence speaks for your credibility or the lack of it pretty well. Next, you further showed me a continuity of your paranoia and propaganda by saying a "member" knows me on here ! Love it. You have absolutely no f*cking idea who I am. Trust me on this. Call me a Ghost rider!
> 
> If someone doesn't agree with how you people run your negative propaganda, doesn't mean that you know them or they must be from the "other" side. People like me, have been to Pakistan....some of us know a lot about Pakistan and more. Let's leave this topic at that.



Cry me a river.... no one cares.


----------



## ashok321

hay Allah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

@Hell hound @The Sandman @Moonlight @RealNapster 


Imad.Khan said:


> *گو نواز گو‎
> گو نواز گو‎
> گو نواز گو‎
> گو نواز گو‎
> گو نواز گو‎
> گو نواز گو‎*
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Arsalan. he is a american wannabe. @Zibago knows more about him


His real is Aurangzeb his old id was viper001 which was permanently banned for threatning mods
He is professional liar he claims to own multiple ferraris when we asked for pictures he showed us random google image pictures
@The Sandman can share more gems about this person

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

t_for_talli said:


> Please complete education first, you still are unable to comprehend and contradicting your self
> when did India lost by 180 last time , It not a common event but a fluke / exception.
> 
> get your facts clear about exceptions (fluke) and frequent events
> 
> 
> 
> Present ko manta hun fluke ko nahi ,
> ICC rankings depict present not a fluke,
> ICC will rank India above PAK because kabhi kabhi andhe ke haath bhi bater lag jaata hai
> 
> 
> 
> Refer ICC rank to check facts about good teams,
> 
> Key board commandos to kuch bhi type karte rehete hain
> 
> 
> Yes, India is a tier one team and Pakistan is currently ranked at the bottom, Once they were good team couple of decades ago.
> they won a match and jumping like monkeys
> 
> To be precise it is like Vietnam/ Nepal beating China in Table tennis or Badminton. (Players can have a lucky/ bad day, but generalization cannot be done based on one result)




Yep A Fluke Keep Saying That To Calm Your Nerves


Tests: (Pakistan 12; India 9)
ODIs: (Pakistan 73; India 52)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/








__ https://www.facebook.com/




@Jonah Arthur @Moonlight @The Sandman @Arsalan @DESERT FIGHTER @Areesh





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakdefender

ahahahah THOKA THOKA THOKA!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

jaiind said:


> Lolz your people won in cricket but your hockey team lost to india as same as indian cricket team!!



7-1??? Big Deal We Have Beaten You By 7-1 Twice In The Past



ashok321 said:


> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must watch:



Great Another Goswami Indian News Channels Are Becoming 24 Hour Entertainment


----------



## t_for_talli

Bangladesh defeated Australia in 2005, Did ICC ranked Bangladesh above Aus....... *NO* 

Kenya defeated WI in 1996 WC, Did ICC ranked Kenya above WI....... *NO*

Greece won Eurocup in 2004, Was it ranked best teams in europe ...... *NO*

What did we learn? 
- there can be exceptions, there can be flukes, but facts always remains facts,

On their day pack of dogs can defeat a tiger but that doesnot change the FACT


----------



## Dhara

*The metamorphosis of a champion*





*London:* Pakistan's reputation for the unbelievable — good and bad, often at the same time — may seem hackneyed, but it would have been hard to be convinced two weeks ago that this was a team capable of winning the Champions Trophy.

From crashing to an embarrassing, umpteenth defeat to India in Birmingham to beating the same opponent in the final, Pakistan has travelled the full range on the scale.

Along the way, Sarfraz Ahmed and Mickey Arthur — captain and coach — have managed to turn their band of talented but inexperienced men into a brilliant team.

*Big-match player*

India had no answer to Mohammad Amir, who broke the spine of the run chase with his dismissals of Rohit Sharma, Virat Kohli (drawing two edges off two balls) and Shikhar Dhawan. It cannot be easy for batsmen new at the crease to face a left-armer like Amir, with his pace and movement.

Life has come full circle for the bowler, who six years ago was arriving at nearby Southwark Crown Court — 2.5 miles from the Oval — to face a hearing into spot-fixing charges.

“It says a lot about his personality,” Arthur said afterwards.

“We've been through all that before. But, what I do know is that Mohammad Amir is a big-match player. The bigger the game, the more he performs, the more amped up he gets, so he doesn't shy away from pressure situations. He's got proper big match temperament, and he showed that today on the biggest stage.”

Arthur dismissed Pakistan's defeat to India in the opener as an aberration, insisting that he had believed in the team all along. There were crucial personnel changes, however.

Fakhar Zaman replaced Ahmed Shehzad and Junaid Khan filled in for the injured Wahab Riaz. Before the Champions Trophy, Zaman had played only one ODI. He finished the final as the Man-of-the-Match, his blithe, attacking shots laying the foundation for the win.

*Zaman the fighter*


Later, he revealed how ill he had been the night before, believing that he would not play in the final.

“When we came yesterday for practice, I wasn’t feeling good. I knocked only five to ten balls and left because I had no energy. I had practised a lot the day before. I was sweating a lot. I was fasting the day before.

“Then I called our masseur, and Shane, our physio, and told them that my body feels very bad, please do something. When I came back to the hotel, I told Shane I couldn't play tomorrow. But he gave me tablets, protein, glucose — he gave me everything and told me, ‘No you will play tomorrow’.

“He was with me the whole time. When I woke up in the morning, I was feeling good.”

His two years in the Pakistan Navy had helped, Zaman insisted.

“I did a lot of hard training. It built a very strong base. In the Navy, our coach Azam Khan saw me playing cricket and told me I could play higher. He then wrote letters to the headquarters and said that he needs me for cricket.”

*A revelation*

Hasan Ali, who made his international debut only in August, was a revelation, taking priceless wickets in the middle overs, and was rightly declared Player-of-the-Tournament for his 13 scalps (at an economy rate of 4.29).

Zaman and Ali were hugely influential as Pakistan saw off South Africa, Sri Lanka, England and India; going from barely qualifying for the Champions Trophy to beating the world's best and winning the whole thing.

Along the way there were contributions from Azhar Ali, Shadab Khan, Rumman Raees and old warhorse Mohammad Hafeez, who perhaps surprised even himself with his uncharacteristic belligerence on Sunday.

By Pakistan cricket's standards, though, that is no surprise.


----------



## Samlee

Narendra Trump said:


> No matter what you post here Indians are going to deny everything



Let Us Explain In A Language They Understand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Dhara

t_for_talli said:


> Bangladesh defeated Australia in 2005, Did ICC ranked Bangladesh above Aus....... *NO*
> 
> Kenya defeated WI in 1996 WC, Did ICC ranked Kenya above WI....... *NO*
> 
> Greece won Eurocup in 2004, Was it ranked best teams in europe ...... *NO*
> 
> What did we learn?
> - there can be exceptions, there can be flukes, but facts always remains facts,
> 
> On their day pack of dogs can defeat a tiger but that doesnot change the FACT


Pakistan won most ODI against India google it, You can't compare your defeat with accidental ones, Pakistan lost one opening match but later they won all the matches including the final the most humiliating defeat India could ever suffer.

No stop nonsense and accept your defeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vapnope

t_for_talli said:


> On their day pack of dogs can defeat a tiger but that doesnot change the FACT


The problem is that a pack of 11 "dogs" massacred a pack of 11 "tigers". Of course that doesn't change a "fact".


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Samlee

t_for_talli said:


> Bangladesh defeated Australia in 2005, Did ICC ranked Bangladesh above Aus....... *NO*
> 
> Kenya defeated WI in 1996 WC, Did ICC ranked Kenya above WI....... *NO*
> 
> Greece won Eurocup in 2004, Was it ranked best teams in europe ...... *NO*
> 
> What did we learn?
> - there can be exceptions, there can be flukes, but facts always remains facts,
> 
> On their day pack of dogs can defeat a tiger but that doesnot change the FACT



Your Words Only Show How Deep Your Wound Is.Apply Burnol 3 Times A Day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dhara

ashok321 said:


>



This is not the defeat of all Indians but the humiliating defeat of Sangh-Parivar and their offspring. They are abusive and trolled Pakistan for a long time but after the historic defeat they are comparing it to accidental matches where a weak opponent accidentally won over other.
I have one solution / remedy for their pain.
1 Kg Goha, 1 liter Gau Mutar
1 Kg Shud Ghee, 1 Kg Butter (and last two for external use)


----------



## Bheemsen

Samlee said:


> Yep A Fluke Keep Saying That To Calm Your Nerves
> 
> 
> Tests: (Pakistan 12; India 9)
> ODIs: (Pakistan 73; India 52)


Check last 7 years record , all these victories have come for pakistan 2 decades back when Indian team was very weak and match fixing was done in large scale.


----------



## Samlee

ashok321 said:


>



Dear Don't Take These Things to Heart After All The Mauqa Mauqa Itna To Hamara Haq Banta Hai Na



Bheemsen said:


> Check last 7 years record , all these victories have come for pakistan 2 decades back when Indian team was very weak and match fixing was done in large scale.


 
Why Don't I Simply Check The Last Pak India Series in 2013 Pak Won ODI Series 2-1 and Drew T20 1-1.

And Yes I Am Sure After IPL Match Fixing Has Ceased to Exist



Fawad Masīd said:


> ایک انڈین سیکھ کا اپنی ٹیم اور پاکستان کے بارے اہم پیغام
> سننا مت بھولئیے گا
> پاکستان زندہ باد
> Indian abt ind cricket team loss against Pakistan cricket team - CT17
> 
> *IndVsPak Final, CT17 (Champions trophy 2017) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Horus @PAKISTANFOREVER @Pakistan First @Areesh @LA se Karachi @Windjammer @Proudpakistaniguy @maximuswarrior @terry5 @NakedLunch @BetterPakistan @CHD @Marshmallow + others....



Did You Notice The Picture of Sardar Jarnail Singh Bandrawale In The Background The Dude Is A Khalistani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaiind

Samlee said:


> 7-1??? Big Deal We Have Beaten You By 7-1 Twice In The Past
> 
> 
> 
> Great Another Goswami Indian News Channels Are Becoming 24 Hour Entertainment


then we had beat in t20 final!! so what sense you made by your post??


----------



## t_for_talli

Dhara said:


> Pakistan won most ODI against India google it, You can't compare your defeat with accidental ones, Pakistan lost one opening match but later they won all the matches including the final the most humiliating defeat India could ever suffer.
> 
> No stop nonsense and accept your defeat.


Better teams will be reflected in ICC rankings


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Hahaha ye mashur Indian page sub se zyada uchal raha tha is ne to Pakistan k final me pohanchne ki khabar sunte hi Indian kaum ko champions trophy jeetne ki advance mubarikbad bhi dedi thi ab dekho kesi shit posting kar raha he





Haunt Pakistan? Are you kidding me? Who really cares about those few lousy sixes when we have won the match with a huge margin! And those sixes didn't even brought you anywhere near to victory and he hit those sixes against spinners when it was pretty much clear that you have already lost the match and now there is nothing to loose. Also Sarfaraz intentionally went loose on you because match was already under his full control and he had to utilize spinners for future strategy and he also needed to give rest to his fast bowlers so he could afford to do experiments and make little unorthodox moves and as soon as he put fast bowlers back to attack your Pandeya was run out. Those sixes could have merely contributed to reducing the intensity of your loss.

Koi Nasli Chawal hein ye log.







t_for_talli said:


> Better teams will be reflected in ICC rankings


we beat you in final and we are the new champions rankings dosn't fucking matter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Mauka mauka 




@The Sandman @Hell hound @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/










__ https://www.facebook.com/










__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877076327832178688

lol it really hurts Indians now....hurts!!!!


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Reichsmarschall

*More than fifteen shops belonging to Muslim community were set on fire after Pakistan defeated India in a cricket match




http://thetimesofkashmir.com/2017/0...r-pakistan-defeated-india-in-a-cricket-match/*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

@The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @PaklovesTurkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

What a welcome in Lahore and Karachi:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## litman

Panzerkampf said:


> Read this:
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/21st_century?wprov=sfla1


dont have time to read non sense when something is so obvious from common sense. off course common sense is quite uncommon


----------



## Riz

Narendra Trump said:


> Hahaha ye mashur Indian page sub se zyada uchal raha tha is ne to Pakistan k final me pohanchne ki khabar sunte hi Indian kaum ko champions trophy jeetne ki advance mubarikbad bhi dedi thi ab dekho kesi shit posting kar raha he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haunt Pakistan? Are you kidding me? Who really cares about those few lousy sixes when we have won the match with a huge margin! And those sixes didn't even brought you anywhere near to victory and he hit those sixes against spinners when it was pretty much clear that you have already lost the match and now there is nothing to loose. Also Sarfaraz intentionally went loose on you because match was already under his full control and he had to utilize spinners for future strategy and he also needed to give rest to his fast bowlers so he could afford to do experiments and make little unorthodox moves and as soon as he put fast bowlers back to attack your Pandeya was run out. Those sixes could have merely contributed to reducing the intensity of your loss.
> 
> Koi Nasli Chawal hein ye log.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we beat you in final and we are the new champions rankings dosn't fucking matter


Lol.. That inning of panday was a gift from sarfaraz, why he need to used spinners if your fast bowlers are so destructive... Panday cant face amir one over at the timw when he was building his inning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dhara

Samlee said:


> Did You Notice The Picture of Sardar Jarnail Singh Bandrawale In The Background The Dude Is A Khalistani


Yes like me and Indian Sanghi kids who are claiming they never met a Khalistani Sikh nowhere to find.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Oh no Indian cricket fan commit sucide after Pakistan defeated India in Finals:






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=414520948941447


----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Hello Everyone, 

Again i would say, we should learn from the sportsmanship of these people, the way both the teams played the match, and Kohli n company accepted the defeat and lauded opponents, they way both the team players were interacting after the match, it never seemed to be some arch rivals or blood thirsty enemies....it makes one think about the attitude and approach we follow we should simply be nice to the nice ones, but we cannot be bad for the ones doing something bad (how can one differentiate between good and bad if follows otherwise), 
it's sports-----------------a mean to entertain
not a mean to increase enmity...
enjoy, sometime we will have the upper hand some times our opponents, this should bring us closer and should help in prevailing and promoting peace not otherwise, 

cheers and i take back anything indecent i said.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## Bheemsen

Samlee said:


> Dear Don't Take These Things to Heart After All The Mauqa Mauqa Itna To Hamara Haq Banta Hai Na
> 
> 
> 
> Why Don't I Simply Check The Last Pak India Series in 2013 Pak Won ODI Series 2-1 and Drew T20 1-1.
> 
> And Yes I Am Sure After IPL Match Fixing Has Ceased to Exist
> 
> 
> 
> Did You Notice The Picture of Sardar Jarnail Singh Bandrawale In The Background The Dude Is A Khalistani


Most players who have been charged with match fixing are pakistani so your blabber has no value .
And for records we beat you in last champions trophy , we beat you in asia cup then in world cup then in world t20 and then in champions trophy opening match


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dhara

*Bangladeshi fan commits suicide after India's final defeat*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-indias-final-defeat/articleshow/59216908.cms


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

A lot has been written on India-Pak match. let now finish this issue because now i read the above stuff i feel like vomiting.  Many troll have been done over each other. not only on this forum but also on the various other plat forms as media and newspapers. we fight with each other like cat and dogs and in this fight we have also forgotten how to behave the others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

AsianUnion said:


> Oh no Indian cricket fan commit sucide after Pakistan defeated India in Finals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=414520948941447


Yeh sab kasoor ha sehwag jesa inteha pasando ka Jo kheta ha apni bholi awam ko ka Pak ka Lia India ko harana jesa zameen see tare dhondna ka barabar ha bechari bholi Indian awam usko Sach man ke bhot tawko rakhti ha par sachai duniya ki kuch aur ha 

Bhogatna in ko parts ha time agaya Indian awam apna shaoor istamal Kare in jesa haramiyo ki baton ma na aye 

Hum India se dosti aur bhai Chara cgata ha barabri ka isko hamari kamzori na samjh warna iska result yeh hoga

Kash iski Jan back jati kisi ki zindagi se trophy badi nhe I'm so sad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

THE EXPRESS TRIBUNE > PAKISTAN > PUNJAB

*ICC Champions Trophy : Pak-India final brings Lahore to a standstill and what a historic victory that was..*

*



*

LAHORE: 

A Pakistan-India cricket match is taking place, but the city wears a deserted look instead of a festive one. Unsurprising, as the sweltering heat would have forced viewers to melt faster than the Indian batting line-up.


Only at a few places large screens had been installed in areas such as Garden Town and Barkat Market.

“The final match between arch rivals Pakistan and India has surely given a clear message to the world that despite all the problems, we are one nation and we are united as a nation,” said cricket lover Talat Naqvi.
*
Classic win wins all-round plaudits*

Another cricket lover, Waqas Ahmed, was watching the game on a big screen in Barkat Market.

He said the Pakistan team has given us confidence by making it to the final. He was quick to add that it is still just a game, albeit one which is being enjoyed by the people all over the country.

“We have much respect for our team due to its outstanding performance,” he said. “The champions trophy has become our nation’s pride. We are proud of Fakhar Zaman for scoring a century against India.”

A famous jalebi shop at Allah Hoo Chowk, where usually people stand in queue for a couple of hours before iftar, wore a deserted look.

Customers were in no mood to wait in line, and shopkeepers were not particularly concerned by the lack of work. You know something is up when Lahoris willingly put aside their love of food.

Motorcyclist Zeeshan Ahmed, a rare customer spotted at the jalibi shop, was optimistic about the match. “Pakistan will beat India today.”

However, he said it is just a sport, not a war, and it should be taken as a game only. “We should take it as an opportunity to watch a good match between India and Pakistan, no matter who wins the trophy.


----------



## PakSword

AsianUnion said:


> Oh no Indian cricket fan commit sucide after Pakistan defeated India in Finals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=414520948941447



So sad.. These guys take cricket so seriously. It's better we start losing to save poor lives..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Champions Trophy 2021 in doubt, ICC mulls 2 WT20s in 4 years jantakareporter.com/sports/champio…

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller

ashok321 said:


> Champions Trophy 2021 in doubt, ICC mulls 2 WT20s in 4 years jantakareporter.com/sports/champio…


Aik match se itna dar gae? Abhi to party shuru hui hai.


----------



## Samlee

jaiind said:


> then we had beat in t20 final!! so what sense you made by your post??



Then We Had You Beat in Australasia, Sharjah and Sahara Cups I Can Do This All Day



Bheemsen said:


> Most players who have been charged with match fixing are pakistani so your blabber has no value .
> And for records we beat you in last champions trophy , we beat you in asia cup then in world cup then in world t20 and then in champions trophy opening match




Sreesanth Is Pakistani???? Thanx For The Heads Up


----------



## GumNaam

DG ISPR's message to india...


----------



## Shah Khalid

Bheemsen said:


> Check last 7 years record , all these victories have come for pakistan 2 decades back when Indian team was very weak and match fixing was done in large scale.



OK How About This Then

From Jan 2000 - Jun 2017

Matches played: 52
India won: 25
Pakistan won: 26
Abandoned: 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*This Indian woman wrote a heart-warming Facebook post praising Pakistan's cricket team*
NEW DELHI: Amid ugly pre-final gloating and post-final recriminations from both sides of the border on social media, over the Champions Trophy final, an Indian woman's heartwarming Facebook message to Pakistan is going viral there for all the right reasons.

Archana Mohan began her Facebook message on Monday by thanking the Pakistan cricket team for its thumping win against India in the final of the cricket tournament

Mohan admitted she wanted to "bury myself in a hole and keep newspapers at bay" the morning after the match, so she didn't have to read about it and thus relive it. But then she went on to say that Pakistan's win was an "inspiration" for all sports fans and Pakistani bowler Mohammad Amir's redemption was the stuff of legend.

"Irrespective of the result, I am sure, we will always remember this unbelievable comeback from the team that was expected to crash out in the first round itself," Mohan wrote.

She then related how her mother-in-law "waxed eloquent" about Amir.

"God works in mysterious ways..The boy who made a mistake in his youth has grabbed his second chance. What a great redemption!", Mohan relates her mother-in-law as saying.

Seven years ago, Amir was banned from international cricket for five years for spot-fixing matches. In Sunday's final, Amir was the man responsible for sending three men from India's top order packing.

Mohan's husband was equally thrilled about Pakistan's win, she said.

"I wish we had players like theirs", he said, according to Mohan. "From the by lanes (sic) of Peshawar to an ICC event, they are cricketers in the purest sense", Mohan recounts him saying "dreamily".

Mohan even mentions the change of heart her colleague from work had. The same colleague "who had only a day earlier tweeted a crude slur on Pakistan", she said. The man apparently confessed he had watched everything there was on YouTube about Pakistan captain Sarfraz Ahmed.

"That man (Ahmed), he said sheepishly, is something else," wrote Mohan.

_Below is Mohan's Facebook post._




http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...kistans-cricket-team/articleshow/59234171.cms

Clearly the world still has some cricket lovers left.


@WAJsal @Arsalan @The Eagle @nair @Areesh @Levina

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AsianLion

*Indian police arrest 15 for celebrating Pakistan’s Champions Trophy victory

Indian police arrested 15 Muslims in the Madhya Pradesh state on sedition charges after they allegedly raised pro-Pakistan slogans following the country’s victory in the ICC Champions Trophy final.



The arrests were made in Burhanpur district against the persons accused of firing crackers, police said, adding the suspects will be produced in the court on Tuesday, Hindustan Times reported.

According to police inspector Sanjay Pathak, a local resident told them over the phone about the celebration in Pakistan’s favour after the team’s stunning 180-run defeat against the arch-rivals.

“Following the complaint, we investigated the matter and found that 15 people were involved in it,” Pathak said.

The officer added that the 15 people were booked under Section 120B (punishment for criminal conspiracy ) and 124A (sedition) of Indian Penal Code.
*


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Goenitz

AsianUnion said:


> *Indian police arrest 15 for celebrating Pakistan’s Champions Trophy victory
> 
> Indian police arrested 15 Muslims in the Madhya Pradesh state on sedition charges after they allegedly raised pro-Pakistan slogans following the country’s victory in the ICC Champions Trophy final.
> 
> 
> 
> The arrests were made in Burhanpur district against the persons accused of firing crackers, police said, adding the suspects will be produced in the court on Tuesday, Hindustan Times reported.
> 
> According to police inspector Sanjay Pathak, a local resident told them over the phone about the celebration in Pakistan’s favour after the team’s stunning 180-run defeat against the arch-rivals.
> 
> “Following the complaint, we investigated the matter and found that 15 people were involved in it,” Pathak said.
> 
> The officer added that the 15 people were booked under Section 120B (punishment for criminal conspiracy ) and 124A (sedition) of Indian Penal Code.*


Hope for their safety....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Yeh tou PMLN ke jalsay se bhi ziada crowd hai..

@Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Goenitz

@anant_s @Kashmiri Pandit
Kohli show of tongue was reactionary or some religious/'manat' thing?


----------



## 544_delta

baconlover said:


> so...is this sort of like S.Korea/Japan beating China in a table-tennis championshio ?


nah...happens often enough...indians just lose their 5hit when it happens is all


----------



## Bheemsen

Shah Khalid said:


> OK How About This Then
> 
> From Jan 2000 - Jun 2017
> 
> Matches played: 52
> India won: 25
> Pakistan won: 26
> Abandoned: 1


we are talking about last decade not last 25 years , new generation indian teams have been much stronger than pakistani


----------



## Reichsmarschall

look at over confident Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scionoftheindus

PakSword said:


> Yeh tou PMLN ke jalsay se bhi ziada crowd hai..
> 
> @Zibago


Very cheap behaviour...uncalled for


----------



## PakSword

@Zibago @Farah Sohail @Narendra Trump



scionoftheindus said:


> Very cheap behaviour...uncalled for



What's cheap in it? People gathered around his house and he showed the trophy, cheered, raised Pakistan Ziandabad slogans.. what's cheap?

or am I missing something?



Bheemsen said:


> we are talking about last decade not last 25 years , new generation indian teams have been much stronger than pakistani



This may change in near future.. 

Records are not considered for a particular period of your choice.. Otherwise, we will only take last 10 days and say that our new generation of players is much better than Indian players with 100% winning rate..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

scionoftheindus said:


> Very cheap behaviour...uncalled for


and what was this?? Shru tum ne kiya hai khatam hm krenge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

PakSword said:


> Yeh tou PMLN ke jalsay se bhi ziada crowd hai..
> 
> @Zibago


I think this crowd has gathered before the house of sarfraz... If this crowd is bigger than NS jalsa. Then i am sure it is not lesser than Imran khan's jalsa.... yes


----------



## scionoftheindus

Narendra Trump said:


> and what was this?? Shru tum ne kiya hai khatam hm krenge


The difference is they are not current cricketers..sarfaraz is the captain of Pakistan


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Azeem_Ahmed said:


> I think this crowd has gathered before the house of sarfraz... If this crowd is bigger than NS jalsa. Then i am sure it is not lesser than Imran khan's jalsa.... yes



You have not seen the videos of NS recent jalsas then..


----------



## Divergent

18 Year old Shadab Khan took out Yuvraj Singh:


----------



## anant_s

Goenitz said:


> Kohli show of tongue was reactionary or some religious/'manat' thing?


Where?


----------



## KhanSahab

Now india knows who is what ????????????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Burhan Wani

Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Many thanks to almighty i am born in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

PakSword said:


> @Zibago @Farah Sohail @Narendra Trump
> .



 I can soo understand condition..of tht kid..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani




----------



## Ababeel

A must watch !!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

scionoftheindus said:


> Very cheap behaviour...uncalled for


Now Indians are taking moral high ground. Where were your morals when you were calling names to us and calling yourself "Baap"?
If we had lost , you had continued the torrent of insults.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Do any of you have link to full match??


----------



## Multani

Narendra Trump said:


> and what was this?? Shru tum ne kiya hai khatam hm krenge



after watching this video, i have changed opinion on these indians. they have no shame or sportsmanship. such an obnoxious bunch. they have a superiority complex or an inferiority complex ? 

not only physically ugly, but black in heart and mind too. such cheap, small people. i think this ugly behaviour by indian media and "stars" stems from the collective hatred of islam and muslims prevalent in india

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shot-Caller

Multani said:


> after watching this video, i have changed opinion on these indians. they have no shame or sportsmanship. such an obnoxious bunch. they have a superiority complex or an inferiority complex ?
> 
> not only physically ugly, but black in heart and mind too. such cheap, small people. i think this ugly behaviour by indian media and "stars" stems from the collective hatred of islam and muslims prevalent in india




If that made you change your mind then check this out.






Sick mentality. I think their media is to be blamed for all this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Narendra Trump said:


> and what was this?? Shru tum ne kiya hai khatam hm krenge


Indian media barks stupid things.... anyway....before the match they were overconfidence... at last their over confidence brought disaster for them... one more thing that in Pakistan team majority were the player new and raw handed who have not as such huge experience but on the indian side all players were senior and having great international experience though indian team defeated from inexperienced players.... that thing i count it...


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Shot-Caller said:


> If that made you change your mind then check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick mentality. I think their media is to be blamed for all this.


mughals should have killed all hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

@Farah Sohail @The Sandman @Narendra Trump @Moonlight @Hell hound @django @PakSword
I was talking about this below the belt reporting by ABP




5.40
Even after winning our response has been fairly positive unlike toxic style of India

Now you tell me whose media spreads hatred?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Zibago said:


> @Farah Sohail @The Sandman @Narendra Trump @Moonlight @Hell hound @django @PakSword
> I was talking about this below the belt reporting by ABP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.40
> Even after winning our response has been fairly positive unlike toxic style of India


Indians are very cheap and pathetic people God Bless Jinnah for for giving us Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Narendra Trump said:


> Indians are very cheap and pathetic people God Bless Jinnah for for giving us Pakistan


By the way your previous avatar was wonderful and look the beautiful..... anyway, Indians are senseless and brutal nation....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Azeem_Ahmed said:


> By the way your previous avatar was wonderful and look the beautiful..... anyway, Indians are senseless and brutal nation....


will put it back after afew days



Azeem_Ahmed said:


> By the way your previous avatar was wonderful and look the beautiful..... anyway, Indians are senseless and brutal nation....


will put it back after afew days


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Narendra Trump said:


> will put it back after afew days
> 
> 
> will put it back after afew days


in that avatar your personality on the forum was seeming robust.... I knew you with that avatar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Amazing scenes outside home of Pakistani Captain Sarfraz Ahmed on his arrival in Karachi *


Mouka Mouka, Selfies, Slogans and every kind of Celebration you can imagie!








Captain Sarfraz Ahmed Arrived along the Champion trophy in Karachi during early morning today. Winning the Champions Trophy and that too against India he must have expected a warm welcome but probably didn’t imagine the number of people waiting for him outside his home. Thousands of fans waited outside his home during the early morning with some been there since last night!

Once Sarfraz managed to get into his home, he came out from his balcony along with the trophy and joined in with the slogans of the crowd’s outside.

*Sarfraz Leading Pakistan Zindabad Slogans!*







__ https://www.facebook.com/




*Sarfraz Singing Mouka Mouka with Fans!*







__ https://www.facebook.com/




*Videos of Sarfraz Arriving and out on his balcony*


*




 https://www.facebook.com/




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

AVIPI said:


> Inki yahi Aukat hai ,, I wish this guy had rotten eggs to throw also


Not something i approve of

*Pakistan's Champions Trophy-winning heroes mobbed by thousands of fans after returning home *
0 Comments




Supporters gather outside the residence of Pakistan 's cricket captain Sarfraz Ahmed CREDIT: GETTY IMAGES

 Callum Davis 
20 JUNE 2017 • 10:25AM


The captain of Pakistan's ICC Champions Trophy winning squad was given a hero's welcome the team arrived home on Monday. 

Micky Arthur's team beat rivals India by 180 runs at the Oval to win the competition for the first time ever.

After being welcomed home by fans at Lahore airport, thousands of supporters flocked to captain Sarfraz Ahmed's Karachi home to hail the country's winning captain.

Sarfraz's car was mobbed by jubilant fans as the wicketkeeper made his way back to his residence in Karachi.





Sarfraz Ahmed's car is mobbed by Pakistan cricket fans CREDIT: REUTERS 
Fans unfurled a 70-foot long national flag and carried it in the street as Sarfraz drove home in a special convoy provided by the provincial government.

Once safely back in his appartment, the 30-year-old presented the trophy to waiting fans who had climbed onto surrounding roofs to get a glimpse of their hero.





Pakistani cricket fans wave a huge national flag as they gather to welcome skipper Sarfraz Ahmed outside his residence in Karachi CREDIT: AP 





People greet Sarfraz Ahmed (in car) CREDIT: EPA 
Sarfraz waved the trophy from the balcony of his house as fans chanted “Pakistan Zindabad” and showered the skipper in rose petals. 

“This is your trophy and we won it just because of you,” said Sarfraz.

“Thanks to Allah and the prayers of the whole nation,” he added.





Sarfraz Ahmed gestures to cricket fans as he celebrates winning the ICC Champions Trophy CREDIT: REUTERS 
Having failed to reach 250 before the final, Pakistan posted 338 for four thanks to a sensational century by Fakhar Zaman, who slammed 114 off 106 balls, then bowled out India in only 30.3 overs on the back of Mohammad Amir’s opening spell.


“I’ve had five semi-finals with South Africa and never got to a final,” Pakistan’s coach Mickey Arthur said. 

“I got to one final with Pakistan and eventually got a medal, so that’s fantastic, but the credit goes to the players.” 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/cricket/...-trophy-winning-heroes-mobbed-thousands-fans/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

*link to highlights???*


----------



## Zibago

__ https://www.facebook.com/




@Jonah Arthur



Narendra Trump said:


> *link to highlights???*


https://tune.pk/video/7161967/icc-champions-trophy-2017-final-india-v-pakistan-highlights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

*سو سونار کی ایک لوہار کی





انڈین میڈیا کے مطابق انڈیا پاکستان کے اس زخم کو کبھی نہیں بھولے گا۔۔۔ !

کیونکہ ۔۔۔۔۔۔۔

یہ کسی بھی آئی سی سی ٹورنامنٹ کے فائنل میں کسی بھی ٹیم کی سب سے بڑے مارجن سے شکست تھی۔ اس سے پہلے 125 رنز کا ریکارڈ بھی انڈیا ہی کا ہے آسٹریلیا کے ہاتھوں ۔۔۔





انڈیا کی بدقسمتی کہ تاریخ کی اس بدترین شکست کی ہزمیت اس کو پاکستان جیسے دشمن کے ہاتھوں اٹھانی پڑی۔

یہ ون ڈے اب تک انڈیا اور پاکستان کے درمیان ہونے والا سب سے بڑا میچ بھی تھا۔ آپ اسکو منی ورلڈ کپ فائنل کہہ سکتے ہیں۔

آئی سی سی ٹورنامنٹس میں کبھی پاکستان انڈیا سے کوئی لیگ میچ نہیں جیتا تھا حتی کہ اس ٹورنامنٹ میں بھی پاکستان لیگ میچ ہار گیا تھا۔ انڈینز ہمیشہ پاکستانیوں کو اسکا طعنہ دیتے رہے ہیں۔ لیکن جیسے ہی دونوں کا سامنا آئی سی سی کے کسی فائنل میں ہوا پاکستان جیت گیا۔

اس فتح نے پاکستانیوں کو جس طرح انڈیا کے خلاف متحد کیا وہ دیکھنے سے تعلق رکھتا ہے۔ ثابت ہوا کہ انڈیا سے نفرت ہماری ڈی این اے میں پڑی ہوئی ہے۔ یہ تو میچ تھا۔ جنگ ہوئی تو کیا ہوگا ۔۔۔۔۔۔۔ ؟

انڈیا کے خلاف ہمارا کوئی فوجی پہلی بار کرکٹ کے میدان میں اترا تھا ۔۔۔۔





بطور پاکستانی آپ اس میچ کو جس زاویے سے دیکھیں انجوائے کرینگے۔ میں تو کر رہا ہوں ۔۔





تحریر شاہدخان*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

Congrats Pakistan and Pakistani Cricket Team. It was a victory well deserved, well fought and well relished. It vindicates the Pakistani Cricket Team and their effort. Congrats and many more such victories in future!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*Here’s a clip of the crowd as Sarfraz made his way through to his residence.*

*




 https://www.facebook.com/




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877210465016963072

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ahmedlatif said:


> Dear India Explain this ?? WTTFF this is Just a fccckng GAME ..!!!
> View attachment 405151






To many indians, cricket is more than just a game. For many if them, cricket against Pakistan is more than a religion.


----------



## Kabira

ahmedlatif said:


> Dear India Explain this ?? WTTFF this is Just a fccckng GAME ..!!!
> View attachment 405151



If its real then he likely had other problems.


----------



## insight-out

ahmedlatif said:


> Dear India Explain this ?? WTTFF this is Just a fccckng GAME ..!!!



Offensive image. Reported.


----------



## ghazi52

Hahaha this is epic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

Narendra Trump said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/




Oh bloody hell....indians are so angry...putting black marks on Indian team faces...this is so insulting and disgrace given to Indian team.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Listen to what Mr Rishi Kapoor has to say on his controversial tweets, beeper on Dunya news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Emmie said:


> Listen to what Mr Rishi Kapoor has to say on his controversial tweets, beeper on Dunya news.



can you transcribe what he is saying ? what explanation ?


----------



## BATMAN

Goenitz said:


> @anant_s @Kashmiri Pandit
> Kohli show of tongue was reactionary or some religious/'manat' thing?


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/life-style/Kali-and-her-tongue/articleshow/10816142.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Spring Onion said:


> can you transcribe what he is saying ? what explanation ?



He said he just answered the tweets of some kids in a childish way, he further said his tweets were read in isolation. He also added he liked Pakistan nation and had always appreciated their support for him as an actor. In short he was of the opinion that his tweets were read out of context and people made mountain out of a molehill, the only mistake he committed was that he did not quote tweets he was replying to.


----------



## Spring Onion

Emmie said:


> He said he just answered the tweets of some kids in a childish way, he further said his tweets were read in isolation. He also added he liked Pakistan nation and had always appreciated their support for him as an actor. In short he was of the opinion that his tweets were read out of context and people made mountain out of a molehill, the only mistake he committed was that he did not quote tweets he was replying too.



Means at the age of 64 he was still kidding.

NVM.

His tasteless tweets about women and other things tell a different story.


----------



## Emmie

Seriously we need to put an end to this father and son and Mouqa Mouqa things. Embarrassment is what which is earned at the end of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoyalTigerHunter

Spring Onion said:


> Means at the age of 64 he was still kidding.
> 
> NVM.
> 
> His tasteless tweets about women and other things tell a different story.


You can 'kid' at any age. But his statements are more like covering one's posterior when they are caught with their pants down.


----------



## Emmie

Spring Onion said:


> Means at the age of 64 he was still kidding.
> 
> NVM.
> 
> His tasteless tweets about women and other things tell a different story.



I duly noticed that, however he specifically mentioned he enjoyed talking to kids in their way.


----------



## Spring Onion

RoyalTigerHunter said:


> You can 'kid' at any age. But his statements are more like covering one's posterior when they are caught with their pants down.



That is exactly what I meant.

You can kid at any age indeed but acting childish losing your temper to kids' tweets means you still have a long way to maturity brain-wise.



Emmie said:


> Seriously we need to put an end to this father and son and Mouqa Mouqa things. Embarrassment is what which is earned at the end of the day.



AGREED.

No issue lalo tissue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877094884813008897

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## hassamun

scionoftheindus said:


> Add 5 years to that number..you will get his real age..he is 23



Does that mean everyone in Pakistan is 05 years older and hides their age? First it was Hasan now its Shadab...I didn't know this fact and haven't seen any evidence during my entire existence. Care to share any references?


----------



## dexter

Whole world vs Pakistan (except Greame Smith)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Super Falcon

dexter said:


> Whole world vs Pakistan (except Greame Smith)


I'm so so upset how long career these most of idiots cricketers have apart from Smith 

Specially Ricky ponting that in final in ICC tournament always win that team who lost with that team in group matches

In 99 Pak won against aus in group and lost in final against same Australia 

Again in 2015 NZ won against aus in group and lost in final against aus

And given Pak cricketing history and knowing that after continous performance you have to have one bad day for sure and

Against the odds is famous saying in cricket

Pak beaten best teams in groups in pressure than India

Anyway Mr rishi Kapoor thank you for your accepting defeat we love u we love common Indians but don't create hatred between nation Indian public in in mature lead them with positive and right path of peace


SEHWAG KA DIMAG THIKANA LAGAO BHAIYO YEAH KUTTA KISS BILL MA JAKA CHUPA HA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Indian cricketer angry on 'Baap' kon hai' chant


----------



## Zibago

ashok321 said:


> Indian cricketer angry on 'Baap' kon hai' chant


We didnt start them though 




__ https://www.facebook.com/








__ https://www.facebook.com/








__ https://www.facebook.com/




@Hell hound @django @PakSword @Moonlight @Jonah Arthur

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Super Falcon

Finally some decent and logical Indian

I feel proud that i was once Indian 

Indian people should come out of idiot Indian media hijacked entire india

Time to think for Indians this is a complete message 

I support India specially kholi and co we all love u guys but if you hurt us that you will get reply and it is you to blame for provoking


Ababeel said:


> A must watch !!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

t_for_talli said:


> Please complete education first, you still are unable to comprehend and contradicting your self
> when did India lost by 180 last time , It not a common event but a fluke / exception.
> 
> get your facts clear about exceptions (fluke) and frequent events




Fluke events don't happen with a 180 runs defeat. It is call thrashing in rest of the world. It is a comprehensive beating. Not a fluke. 

As I said you are too dumb to simply accept a massive thrashing graciously.


----------



## cocomo

Great message from an Indian Sikh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Again Indian media proved itself despicable. Indian team on other hand have shown character, the skipper has shown a great deal of maturity and many in Pakistan who would dislike him for his arrogance and immaturity have started liking him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Narendra Trump said:


> and what was this?? Shru tum ne kiya hai khatam hm krenge


Are Afghani Pak ke tukdo pe jo him kuto pa phankta ha unpa pala ha ab tera Kia hoga kinda bill ma chup gya ha tu kuta ki nasal


----------



## Areesh

Prince of Dorne said:


> *From WhatsApp*
> 
> *Amir:* Bhai India aa gayi final mein. Hamari strategy kya hogi?
> 
> *Sarfraz:* Aadhe Lahore me utrenge, aadhe Karachi mein.



Abay woh sarai kai sarai to Pakistani qaum kai dil main utar gaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Areesh said:


> Abay woh sarai kai sarai to Pakistani qaum kai dil main utar gaye.


Bhai apni DP yahan post kr mne twitter per lgani ha


----------



## Super Falcon

t_for_talli said:


> Please complete education first, you still are unable to comprehend and contradicting your self
> when did India lost by 180 last time , It not a common event but a fluke / exception.
> 
> get your facts clear about exceptions (fluke) and frequent events
> 
> 
> 
> Present ko manta hun fluke ko nahi ,
> ICC rankings depict present not a fluke,
> ICC will rank India above PAK because kabhi kabhi andhe ke haath bhi bater lag jaata hai
> 
> 
> 
> Refer ICC rank to check facts about good teams,
> 
> Key board commandos to kuch bhi type karte rehete hain
> 
> 
> Yes, India is a tier one team and Pakistan is currently ranked at the bottom, Once they were good team couple of decades ago.
> they won a match and jumping like monkeys
> 
> To be precise it is like Vietnam/ Nepal beating China in Table tennis or Badminton. (Players can have a lucky/ bad day, but generalization cannot be done based on one result)


Grow up ICC ranking pa final match decide nhe hote and ranking will flactiate sooner this ur claim will die too


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Prince of Dorne said:


> *From WhatsApp*
> 
> *Amir:* Bhai India aa gayi final mein. Hamari strategy kya hogi?
> 
> *Sarfraz:* Aadhe Lahore me utrenge, aadhe Karachi mein.


Mashallah the boiz played really really well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Narendra Trump said:


> Bhai apni DP yahan post kr mne twitter per lgani ha



Enjoy:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

dexter said:


> Whole world vs Pakistan (except Greame Smith)



Basically it shows these so called "Cricket Pundits" are nothing more than just commentators, who literally have no clue what they are speaking. Great how Pakistan made everyone eat their own words. Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Emmie said:


> Seriously we need to put an end to this father and son and Mouqa Mouqa things. Embarrassment is what which is earned at the end of the day.


I think all these champion trophy thread should be locked now as its been enough trolling from our side now and Indians have been got the taste of their own medicine. champion trophy is over so we should move on now


----------



## Daghalodi

Narendra Trump said:


> Bhai apni DP yahan post kr mne twitter per lgani ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

anant_s said:


> Where?


during semifinal with BD..
http://www.india.com/buzz/virat-koh...-finals-read-funny-twitter-reactions-2239022/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahbaz baig

baconlover said:


> so...is this sort of like S.Korea/Japan beating China in a table-tennis championship ?


it's like WW3.. we don't need to fight on ground with weapons we have found other alternative as you know this is 21st innovative century

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

Imad.Khan said:


> Cry me a river.... no one cares.



Liars are liars, and you are a part of that clan. So one day you have a "name" for me and one of your other propaganda artists know me. When you get questioned on it, you tell me "no one cares". Of course not . You are a part of the propaganda clan on here. Every single post you people write, has no touch of reality to it, its just sheer lying and propaganda. So no one cares here either. Just tired of reading low level, cheap propaganda artist posts.


----------



## shahbaz baig

*Indian fan fights with Pakistani after Champions Trophy loss*





indian Reaction: bolay tuo ek Pakistani hamain Ghoma dyta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Goenitz said:


> during semifinal with BD..
> http://www.india.com/buzz/virat-koh...-finals-read-funny-twitter-reactions-2239022/


funny!
i think it was an impromptu reaction, nothing religious involved.
Moments like these do occur on ground.
Besides not everyone is Dhoni who keep a poker face irrespective of match situation. kohli is a very different personality, when it comes to showing emotions on playing field.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imad.Khan

DJ_Viper said:


> Liars are liars, and you are a part of that clan. So one day you have a "name" for me and one of your other propaganda artists know me. When you get questioned on it, you tell me "no one cares". Of course not . You are a part of the propaganda clan on here. Every single post you people write, has no touch of reality to it, its just sheer lying and propaganda. So no one cares here either. Just tired of reading low level, cheap propaganda artist posts.



what ever makes you happy Arsalan............. @Sandman i think your buddy needs a hug

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## t_for_talli

Super Falcon said:


> Grow up ICC ranking pa final match decide nhe hote and ranking will flactiate sooner this ur claim will die too


Lets see 



Areesh said:


> Fluke events don't happen with a 180 runs defeat. It is call thrashing in rest of the world. It is a comprehensive beating. Not a fluke.
> 
> As I said you are too dumb to simply accept a massive thrashing graciously.



Its a fluke because a team like India rarely loses by 180, tell me when did Pak beat India by 180 runs in ODI

In last 8 years it has happened only 2 times when India lost by over 180 runs, 
It does not happen occasionally hence a fluke,


----------



## Bheemsen

IF you are comparing


PakSword said:


> @Zibago @Farah Sohail @Narendra Trump
> 
> 
> 
> What's cheap in it? People gathered around his house and he showed the trophy, cheered, raised Pakistan Ziandabad slogans.. what's cheap?
> 
> or am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> This may change in near future..
> 
> Records are not considered for a particular period of your choice.. Otherwise, we will only take last 10 days and say that our new generation of players is much better than Indian players with 100% winning rate..




If you are comparing current teams record of last decade is most relevant and will hold in all averages for next decade , speaks about quality and cricket infrastructure , indian players are more fitter and more professionally qualified than their pakistani / bangladeshi / srilankan counterpart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

PakSword said:


> @Zibago @Farah Sohail @Narendra Trump
> 
> 
> 
> What's cheap in it? People gathered around his house and he showed the trophy, cheered, raised Pakistan Ziandabad slogans.. what's cheap?
> 
> or am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> This may change in near future..
> 
> Records are not considered for a particular period of your choice.. Otherwise, we will only take last 10 days and say that our new generation of players is much better than Indian players with 100% winning rate..



baap baap hota hai, bache ko samajh a gheye.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

DJ_Viper said:


> Liars are liars, and you are a part of that clan. So one day you have a "name" for me and one of your other propaganda artists know me. When you get questioned on it, you tell me "no one cares". Of course not . You are a part of the propaganda clan on here. Every single post you people write, has no touch of reality to it, its just sheer lying and propaganda. So no one cares here either. Just tired of reading low level, cheap propaganda artist posts.



Supreme Court/ JIT/ Pakistan Army/ More than 30% of Pakistani Population have also joined propaganda clan (according to your legislators and your paid survey organizations).. 

When are you joining?

@Imad.Khan @The Sandman @Zibago



Bheemsen said:


> IF you are comparing
> 
> 
> 
> If you are comparing current teams record of last decade is most relevant and will hold in all averages for next decade , speaks about quality and cricket infrastructure , indian players are more fitter and more professionally qualified than their pakistani / bangladeshi / srilankan counterpart.



Star Pakistani players have never been found through cricket infrastructure in Pakistan.. Talk about Wasim/ Waqar/ Javed etc, and now Fakhar Zaman, Hasan Ali, etc.. It's the sheer talent and the physical characteristics that have produced fast bowlers, and some notable batsmen.

After all of your efforts against Pakistan on international arena, last five year record in 50 over format says 4-4 between Indian and Pakistan. The major dent that Pakistan received was in 2009 when International cricket halted in Pakistan, and that led our youth to focus less on cricket.

Now things are changing. The way new talent has started unearthing again, you will see the rise in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

t_for_talli said:


> Its a fluke because a team like India rarely loses by 180, tell me when did Pak beat India by 180 runs in ODI
> 
> In last 8 years it has happened only 2 times when India lost by over 180 runs,
> It does not happen occasionally hence a fluke,



We would have called the event fluke, had Pakistan not beaten South Africa, England and Sri Lanka. 

All three teams were restricted to around 200 odd runs. You can't call 4 matches in a row fluke events in which no team crossed 200 odd runs on 300+ pitches. 

Specially South Africa and England, which were in form teams.. The tend continued and your batsmen were shown the way to dressing room in the same manner as other teams' batsmen.. 

Kohli getting a second chance and again handing a catch at point is not fluke as well. Ask your batsmen how it felt to play Amir and Junaid in the first few overs. Imagine if these bowlers had been provided with a green pitch..



AVIPI said:


> Ohh Common ,, one Pakistan supporter said these to returning Indian players ,,inke toh muhh par thukna chaiye tha



That was unfortunate.. Shouldn't have happened.. Disrespect to any player shouldn't be allowed. We, people on social media, may make fun of each other, but with the players? No way..


----------



## PakSword

Tesky said:


> baap baap hota hai, bache ko samajh a gheye.



This bacha is cute by the way.. I can imagine his emotions when he watched Pandya's run out.. Imagine, he is a little boy, who thinks that Pandya would have win the match for India, and I have met my Indian colleagues in their 30s who think the same as this kid, that had Pandya played on, India would have won the match..



AVIPI said:


> Very true , just wondering how many times these players have shown who is baap ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



How many times?


----------



## t_for_talli

PakSword said:


> We would have called the event fluke, had Pakistan not beaten South Africa, England and Sri Lanka.
> 
> All three teams were restricted to around 200 odd runs. You can't call 4 matches in a row fluke events in which no team crossed 200 odd runs on 300+ pitches.
> 
> Specially South Africa and England, which were in form teams.. The tend continued and your batsmen were shown the way to dressing room in the same manner as other teams' batsmen..
> 
> Kohli getting a second chance and again handing a catch at point is not fluke as well. Ask your batsmen how it felt to play Amir and Junaid in the first few overs. Imagine if these bowlers had been provided with a green pitch..



So its not a fluke then Pakistan so will we be seeing India getting lost by 180 runs by other teams frequently, you agree ??? 

Pakistan team improved by fluke is beating Indian Team by 180 runs (or just beating Indian team), Probablity of occurrence of such an event is rare and happen only by chance. 

How many times in career (even in green fast pitches) Kohli gave 2 back to back chances, accept it, it was fluke , chance , luck and exception. 

If not then lets see how many matches Pakistan will win by 180 runs this year or coming year. Statictics will proove it that it was fluke


----------



## Bheemsen

PakSword said:


> Supreme Court/ JIT/ Pakistan Army/ More than 30% of Pakistani Population have also joined propaganda clan (according to your legislators and your paid survey organizations)..
> 
> When are you joining?
> 
> @Imad.Khan @The Sandman @Zibago
> 
> 
> 
> Star Pakistani players have never been found through cricket infrastructure in Pakistan.. Talk about Wasim/ Waqar/ Javed etc, and now Fakhar Zaman, Hasan Ali, etc.. It's the sheer talent and the physical characteristics that have produced fast bowlers, and some notable batsmen.
> 
> After all of your efforts against Pakistan on international arena, last five year record in 50 over format says 4-4 between Indian and Pakistan. The major dent that Pakistan received was in 2009 when International cricket halted in Pakistan, and that led our youth to focus less on cricket.
> 
> Now things are changing. The way new talent has started unearthing again, you will see the rise in near future.


Fakhar zama and hasan ali are one tournament wonder just like junaid khan , ajmal and yasir shah and ahmed sehzad they will dissolve in oblivion in next 1-2 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

t_for_talli said:


> So its not a fluke then Pakistan so will we be seeing India getting lost by 180 runs by other teams frequently, you agree ???
> 
> Pakistan team improved by fluke is beating Indian Team by 180 runs (or just beating Indian team), Probablity of occurrence of such an event is rare and happen only by chance.
> 
> How many times in career (even in green fast pitches) Kohli gave 2 back to back chances, accept it, it was fluke , chance , luck and exception.
> 
> If not then lets see how many matches Pakistan will win by 180 runs this year or coming year. Statictics will proove it that it was fluke



I am not talking about winning by 180 runs.. But winning the match wasn't a fluke event after beating SA/ Eng/ Sri Lanka in a row.. All the above matches were won because of the bowling.. Accept it, Pakistan's bowling attack was the best among all teams.. as I accept that Indian batting was best among all.

You are right, margin of 180 runs is not normal, and may not repeat in future as well, because Pakistan's batting clicked in that match.. But Pakistan would have restricted India to around 250 in any case on that M25 highway that was constructed to suit batsmen.



Bheemsen said:


> junaid khan , ajmal and yasir shah



Do you watch cricket? Or I am wasting my time here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

GumNaam said:


>


----------



## Arsalan

t_for_talli said:


> Bangladesh defeated Australia in 2005, Did ICC ranked Bangladesh above Aus....... *NO*
> 
> Kenya defeated WI in 1996 WC, Did ICC ranked Kenya above WI....... *NO*
> 
> Greece won Eurocup in 2004, Was it ranked best teams in europe ...... *NO*
> 
> What did we learn?
> - there can be exceptions, there can be flukes, but facts always remains facts,
> 
> On their day pack of dogs can defeat a tiger but that doesnot change the FACT


That is what i was telling the dogs when they won that opening game, telling them that they are still some 20-25 games behinde the tigers but they wont listen. May be they will listen to you now.

@Windjammer
@Narendra Trump @Areesh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

*Malik’s words breathed new life in our team: Fakhar Zaman of Lahore Qalandar*

Opening batsman and hero of ICC Champions Trophy final Fakhar Zaman has credited veteran all-rounder Shoaib Malik for boosting the team’s moral with an inspirational speech following their defeat against India in the tournament opener.

Fakhar, who was given a grand welcome in Peshawar on his return from England on Tuesday, divulged the details of a long team meeting at a time when the chips were down.

“After that defeat against India, we had a long meeting,” said Fakhar while talking to the media. “There, Shoaib Malik said things that breathed new life into our time. It was in that meeting where the seniors, the captain and the coach decided that we will play the rest of the tournament in a different manner.”

The 27-year-old Fakhar, who scored his maiden ton in the biggest match of the event, also revealed that he enjoyed batting against top Indian spinner Ravichandaran Ashwin. “It’s always pleasing to score against a world-class bowler, so it really felt nice when I was hitting boundaries on Ashwin’s bowling.”

2021 Champions Trophy may not take place, warns ICC chief executive

Fakhar further said how the team was eager to give an early Eid present to the nation. “The day before the final we were all thinking about giving an Eid present to our nation by winning,” he said. “So it’s really pleasing to win the trophy.”

Fakhar finished the tournament as Pakistan’s highest and overall sixth highest run-scorer with 252 runs in just four innings at an average of 63 and strike rate of 113.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Arsalan said:


> That is what i was telling the dogs when they won that opening game, telling them that they are still some 20-25 games behinde the tigers but they wont listen. May be they will listen to you now.
> 
> @Windjammer
> @Narendra Trump @Areesh


Definitely a prime example of Pakistan stepping on the Dog's tail.


----------



## Shot-Caller

t_for_talli said:


> So its not a fluke then Pakistan so will we be seeing India getting lost by 180 runs by other teams frequently, you agree ???
> 
> Pakistan team improved by fluke is beating Indian Team by 180 runs (or just beating Indian team), Probablity of occurrence of such an event is rare and happen only by chance.
> 
> How many times in career (even in green fast pitches) Kohli gave 2 back to back chances, accept it, it was fluke , chance , luck and exception.
> 
> If not then lets see how many matches Pakistan will win by 180 runs this year or coming year. Statictics will proove it that it was fluke



So Eng vs. Pak semi-final was a fluke as well?

Man up and accept defeat with grace. This blabbering only makes you look like a bigger loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bheemsen

Shot-Caller said:


> So Eng vs. Pak semi-final was a fluke as well?
> 
> Man up and accept defeat with grace. This blabbering only makes you look like a bigger loser.


winning a 3 match knockout tournament lottery dosent makes your side great , wait a year and check your ODI performance


----------



## Jackdaws

Pakistan was a deserving winner. It turned around after the abysmal start. I thought the only match they got lucky to win was against Sri Lanka when regulation catches were dropped by Sri Lanka towards the end. I think it was Sarfaraz whose catch was dropped. You win a match by fluke, not a tournament. And with all due respect to bowlers like Aamir and Hasan Ali, they are not a patch on Wasim, Waqar or Shoaib Akhtar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INS_Vikrant

1983, 2007, 2011 = Congress in power

2003, 2017 = BJP in power 

Modi must resign

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller

Bheemsen said:


> winning a 3 match knockout tournament lottery dosent makes your side great , wait a year and check your ODI performance




Ok so your side is great which lost 2 out of 5 matches? Lol. I heard the coach of your great side doesn't want to be a part of it anymore. We will definitely see which team is stronger in future but for now just accept you got thrashed.

And the best part is, it happened on father's day. Now go pray for a thousand years that you get to beat Pakistan in a major event's final , by 180 runs, " on a father's day."


----------



## Daghalodi




----------



## Burhan Wani

Bheemsen said:


> winning a 3 match knockout tournament lottery dosent makes your side great , wait a year and check your ODI performance


We are not considering our team great, our mission was to give befitting reply of our opponents who are trolling us since long. We did with flying colors. 
Pathetic nation.


----------



## Bheemsen

Jonah Arthur said:


> We are not considering our team great, our mission was to give befitting reply of our opponents who are trolling us since long. We did with flying colors.
> Pathetic nation.


Point to be noted our team has performed and won against pakistan in every ICC event in last 2 yrs so again one win against several losses for pakistan always remember this .



Shot-Caller said:


> Ok so your side is great which lost 2 out of 5 matches? Lol. I heard the coach of your great side doesn't want to be a part of it anymore. We will definitely see which team is stronger in future but for now just accept you got thrashed.
> 
> And the best part is, it happened on father's day. Now go pray for a thousand years that you get to beat Pakistan in a major event's final , by 180 runs, " on a father's day."


that same coach with his selection preferences was reason we lost , it was kumble who insisted to Ashwin to England and have him in playing eleven.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Bheemsen said:


> Point to be noted our team has performed and won against pakistan in every ICC event in last 2 yrs so again one win against several losses for pakistan always remember this .


Our team players are mostly young and have no experience. Again i say your team is very strong and most favorite in tournament but lost by the most consistent and struggling team by 180 runs. 
Saari zindagi yaad rakho gei yeh haar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

This is surely one of the most epic thread ever in pdf's history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

PakSword said:


> Yeh tou PMLN ke jalsay se bhi ziada crowd hai..
> 
> @Zibago


Matlab char panch soo bnda haa? 
Look more than that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Arsalan said:


> Matlab char panch soo bnda haa?
> Look more than that



Good to see Karachi's awam chanting after so much long time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## DJ_Viper

PakSword said:


> Supreme Court/ JIT/ Pakistan Army/ More than 30% of Pakistani Population have also joined propaganda clan (according to your legislators and your paid survey organizations)..
> 
> When are you joining?
> 
> @Imad.Khan @The Sandman @Zibago
> 
> Star Pakistani players have never been found through cricket infrastructure in Pakistan.. Talk about Wasim/ Waqar/ Javed etc, and now Fakhar Zaman, Hasan Ali, etc.. It's the sheer talent and the physical characteristics that have produced fast bowlers, and some notable batsmen.
> 
> After all of your efforts against Pakistan on international arena, last five year record in 50 over format says 4-4 between Indian and Pakistan. The major dent that Pakistan received was in 2009 when International cricket halted in Pakistan, and that led our youth to focus less on cricket.
> 
> Now things are changing. The way new talent has started unearthing again, you will see the rise in near future.




I really don't care for this propaganda to be honest with you. 30% people aren't the majority. What you are doing is, turning the remainder 70% people's vote into nothing and want your little Clan-based politics to run. I know this site has utter brassiness on this topic. If I started to write the truth on here, it will go nowhere.

You want to turn your country into Afghanistan 2.0, hey, make this genius Khan your PM and derail the system that's finally given you the basics of what the Pakistani nation deserved in the 60's. Somehow, you forget the idea, in my study of Pakistan's past 45 years, every single politician has used violence to forcefully gain power or justify it. Sadly, the 30% minority population, still falls for it, whether it was a half a dozen dictators, or a few puppet regimes of their. This is 1980's again, Mr. Zia distributing automatic weapons and violence into students. This violent intensity and stupidity that Khan is putting into Politics, will breed another generation of violence and divide. Sad but people like you buy it and follow it. Vs, following a system!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

Another one..Afghans love affair with India is too much now a days


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877459505512157184

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

DJ_Viper said:


> 30% people aren't the majority.



32% is also not a majority by the way.. 



DJ_Viper said:


> You want to turn your country into Afghanistan 2.0



Your leadership want to turn the country into Rwanda.. through corruption.. 



DJ_Viper said:


> Mr. Zia distributing automatic weapons and violence into students.



Mr. Zia also handed some bald people public posts which they never deserved..


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Its Trending 








t_for_talli said:


> Bangladesh defeated Australia in 2005, Did ICC ranked Bangladesh above Aus....... *NO*
> 
> Kenya defeated WI in 1996 WC, Did ICC ranked Kenya above WI....... *NO*
> 
> Greece won Eurocup in 2004, Was it ranked best teams in europe ...... *NO*
> 
> What did we learn?
> - there can be exceptions, there can be flukes, but facts always remains facts,
> 
> On their day pack of dogs can defeat a tiger but that doesnot change the FACT


an the dogs need to learn that they are still 20-25 games behind tigers and they should stop comparing themselves with tigers






@Arsalan @Areesh 










__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samlee

Bheemsen said:


> Fakhar zama and hasan ali are one tournament wonder just like junaid khan , ajmal and yasir shah and ahmed sehzad they will dissolve in oblivion in next 1-2 years



Wow I Never Realized That Since Sunday The Butthurt Went All The Way to The Spinal Chord

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

@Zibago @Narendra Trump @Farah Sohail @Verve @Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Narendra Trump said:


> Its Trending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an the dogs need to learn that they are still 20-25 games behind tigers and they should stop comparing themselves with tigers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Arsalan @Areesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


cricket fans have disturbed the others as well.... All the time people are busy discussing and cheering the cricket....


----------



## ashok321




----------



## A.M.

I think i'm going to watch the entire match again tonight. 


For the twentieth time!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itaalvi

This Indian earns respect from me.

Kindly watch this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

A.M. said:


> I think i'm going to watch the entire match again tonight.
> 
> 
> For the twentieth time!


Do you have the link for full match


----------



## Reichsmarschall

A.M. said:


> I think i'm going to watch the entire match again tonight.
> 
> 
> For the twentieth time!


*link for the Full match*


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877366233531768833
What if the Indian captain Kohli said, Pakistan played better than us, they outplayed us?

Sedition?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Hasan vows to keep on playing ‘like a lion’*








ATTACK-MINDED: Hasan has emerged as a key weapon under skipper Sarfraz, something he says is down to his attention to detail and never-back-down attitude. PHOTO: AFP

The 2017 ICC Champions Trophy’s player of the tournament Hasan Ali wants to keep on playing aggressive cricket, one which in his own words is reminiscent of playing ‘like a lion’.

Under the new leadership of Sarfraz Ahmed, Hasan — who finished the recently concluded tournament with 13 wickets — has emerged as a key weapon, something he says is down to his attention to detail and never-back-down attitude.

“I play cricket as if I worship it,” said Hasan in an interview with _ESPNcricinfo_. “I always feel that I should not fall short of my plans. I want to play like a brave man, like a lion. I followed Vicky [Waqar Younis] _bhai_ a lot; his aggression, his bowling [fascinates me]. But I also bowl according to the conditions. Pace [alone] does not matter. You have to ally it with your skills”

Hasan, who started his career for the Men in Green in August 2016, also credited former all-rounder and incumbent Pakistan bowling coach Azhar Mahmood for helping him get almost instant success at international level.

“Azhar [Mahmood] _bhai_ has played a very big hand in my success,” he said. “He has taught me a lot about my role, about the bowling plans. He teaches me how to bowl. I always discuss opposition batsmen with him. We talk about the pitch, the ground dimensions, and even which balls will be effective or not.”

The 23-year-old also acknowledged the contribution of his elder brother Ataur Rahman in helping him fulfill his dream of becoming a professional cricketer.

“I started playing cricket like everyone else in Pakistan: in _galli and mohalla_ [alleys and neighbourhood],” recalled Hasan. “The biggest influence from those days has been my elder brother Ataur Rahman. He didn’t get to play a lot at the domestic level, but he was a very good player. I started playing cricket after watching him. After Allah, if I have belief and respect [for anyone] it is for my brother. If I am successful today, it is because of him. For me, he sacrificed everything.”

Hasan further revealed how his brother built a cement pitch for him in 2009, from which point on making it as a cricketer became both his and his sibling’s only mission in life.

“Once my brother realised that I was serious about cricket, he made me a pitch in 2009,” he added. “It is a cement pitch on which I practise even today. We made that pitch with our own hands. We dug the ground two-feet deep, put the concrete in and asked a bricklayer to polish it.”

Hasan continued: “Before my debut, I was not even staying home. My brother made me a room adjacent to the nets. I would only go home to freshen up and meet my parents. My brother wanted me to be always serious about my cricket.”

Hasan then moved on to discussing the Champions Trophy triumph, revealing which of his 13 scalps was the most pleasing. “It was Eoin Morgan’s wicket,” he said. “When I returned for the second spell, the ball was reversing slightly. My plan for him was that if I could pitch on the same spot for three or four balls and put pressure on him by creating dots, he would 100% charge me. I was bowling outswing when he suddenly stepped out. I pitched it wide and he edged it, luckily for me.”


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

Narendra Trump said:


> *link to highlights???*


----------



## shahbaz baig

Bheemsen said:


> winning a 3 match knockout tournament lottery dosent makes your side great , wait a year and check your ODI performance


thanks to remind us... we will improve pak team and there is nothing you can do about it...


----------



## Areesh

t_for_talli said:


> Its a fluke because a team like India rarely loses by 180, tell me when did Pak beat India by 180 runs in ODI
> 
> In last 8 years it has happened only 2 times when India lost by over 180 runs,
> It does not happen occasionally hence a fluke,



Pakistan also don't lose by 124 runs everyday to India. But still it happened. The thing is on that day Pakistan played cr@ped and India played better on that day and hence 120 runs defeat. Nothing fluke in it.

In the same way on Sunday Pakistan played brilliantly an d outclassed in every manner hence 180 runs. Pakistan has beaten you 72 times too before that match. There is no fluke here. You just got outclassed.

You are unable to digest this thrashing hence calling it fluke. Keep calling it fluke for your satisfction. We understand your pity situation. But still joota to parha. Aur bohat tabiyat sai parha hai 



Bheemsen said:


> winning a 3 match knockout tournament lottery dosent makes your side great , wait a year and check your ODI performance



But it makes us champions of champions trophy and that is what matters for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## t_for_talli

Areesh said:


> Pakistan also don't lose by 124 runs everyday to India. But still it happened. The thing is on that day Pakistan played cr@ped and India played better on that day and hence 120 runs defeat. Nothing fluke in it.
> 
> In the same way on Sunday Pakistan played brilliantly an d outclassed in every manner hence 180 runs. Pakistan has beaten you 72 times too before that match. There is no fluke here. You just got outclassed.
> 
> You are unable to digest this thrashing hence calling it fluke. Keep calling it fluke for your satisfction. We understand your pity situation. But still joota to parha. Aur bohat tabiyat sai parha hai
> 
> 
> 
> But it makes us champions of champions trophy and that is what matters for us.



Fluke is fluke, else ICC would have changed rankings


----------



## mjnaushad

t_for_talli said:


> Fluke is fluke, else ICC would have changed rankings



Dil k khush rakhne ko ghalib yeh khayal acha hai .....


----------



## ghazi52

But Rivals are supposed to Hate each other, Right???

Not really!





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

شاھین میزایل said:


> an american watching cricket...hmmmm.
> Something is not right here


American watch us everything within Pakistan


----------



## Areesh

t_for_talli said:


> Fluke is fluke, else ICC would have changed rankings



Chutya is chutya and that is you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@Ocean @Zibago @PakSword @Windjammer @Moonlight @Super Falcon 
Shahid Afridi's Reply to Virender Sehwag and Rishi Kapoor 




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## shahbaz baig

A.M. said:


> I think i'm going to watch the entire match again tonight.
> 
> 
> For the twentieth time!


please share link of the full match


----------



## Zibago

Narendra Trump said:


> @Ocean @Zibago @PakSword @Windjammer @Moonlight @Super Falcon
> Shahid Afridi's Reply to Virender Sehwag and Rishi Kapoor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Lala to phir lala hy na


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Zibago said:


> Lala to phir lala hy na


Generator ka b message ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

*A monumental victory which should be cherished for long*
By Shahid Afridi




EXCLUSIVE COLUMNIST
Shahid Afridi

Shahid Afridi represented Pakistan in 27 Tests, 398 ODIs and 98 T20Is between 1998 and 2016. He scored 1716 runs and took 48 wickets in Tests, scored 8064 runs and bagged 395 wickets in ODIs and scored 1405 runs and claimed 97 wickets in T20Is. He played in five World Cup, six World Twenty and five ICC Champions Trophy tournaments.

Follow
It has been an ultra-quick turnaround from no-hopers to champions for the Pakistan players and the manner in which the team won the match was really impressive.




This is one victory that Pakistan fans will remember for long. It has been an ultra-quick turnaround from no-hopers to champions for the Pakistan players and the manner in which the team won the match was really impressive.

Rarely have I seen Pakistan deliver such a clinical performance in a tournament decider and annihilating hot favourite India came as a pleasant surprise. This Pakistan side has made me and the nation proud. I am simply overjoyed and over the moon on this astonishing success by Sarfraz Ahmed’s side.

Pakistan has unearthed new heroes in a span of 14 days. From Fakhar Zaman to Hassan Ali and Shadab Khan, Pakistan has shown the world its rich talent and pedigree. In Sarfraz, it now has a captain who can perhaps take the team to unprecedented glory in the years ahead.





From Fakhar Zaman to Hassan Ali and Shadab Khan, Pakistan has shown the world its rich talent and pedigree
Winning a world event final by 180 runs is as overwhelming as it gets. Remember, this is the same team that barely qualified for the tournament, started as the lowest-ranked team in the fray, and was handed a 124-run drubbing in the opening match by India.

The turnaround has left the world bewildered and has brought a wave of ecstasy and unbridled joy for Pakistanis all around the world. As soon as the game ended, celebrations mirroring the 1992 World Cup and 2009 World T20 wins began across the country.

The game today was all about Pakistan’s positivity and fearless approach. Fakhar and Azhar Ali fought through a torrid start, especially the southpaw, who survived after nicking a Jasprit Bumrah no-ball through to MS Dhoni.

Fakhar from there on blossomed and played a scintillating innings. I would rate his performance as arguably the greatest by a Pakistani in a world event final considering that this was only his fourth ODI and first ever against India.

I was hugely impressed by his courage despite getting hit in the head early in his innings and how he forgot that to build a most memorable innings.





Fakhar and Azhar established a wonderful base which was exploited efficiently by the batsman to follow
A lot of credit must be given to Azhar, who took the responsibility to score the runs early on in the innings when Fakhar looked troubled; the two also rotated the strike brilliantly which never allowed Indian bowlers to settle.

Fakhar and Azhar established a wonderful base which was exploited efficiently by Babar Azam, Mohammad Hafeez and Imad Wasim. A real positive for Pakistan was its batting against spinners Ravichandran Ashwin and Ravindra Jadeja, who looked rattled and clueless against the onslaught by the batsmen.

Chasing 339 was never going to be easy despite the pedigree of the Indian batting line-up. Today was the day when Mohammad Amir had to rise and perhaps redeem himself for good.

That’s exactly what the star performer did; his opening spell was an absolute delight to watch. Indians were relying heavily on their star studded top-order of Shikhar Dhawan, Rohit Sharma and Virat Kohli and Amir dismantled the trio in a sensational burst.





Amir’s deliveries to dismiss Sharma and Kohli were nothing short of pure magic, he toyed with the very best in the world
Amir’s deliveries to dismiss Sharma and Kohli were nothing short of pure magic, he toyed with the very best in the world before snaring Dhawan just when he started to launch a counter attack.

I felt that the game was as good as over when Hassan Ali and Shadab Khan sent Dhoni and Yuvraj Singh back and the formalities were duly completed despite an entertaining onslaught by Hardik Pandya.

Sarfraz’s joy at the fall of the last wicket showed us what the win meant to him. The whole team deserves to celebrate well beyond the Eid festival next week as the players richly deserve their victory.

The joyous scenes reminded me of our World T20 win in 2009 where I was lucky to play a match-winning role for my team in the semi-final and final.

Pakistan, meanwhile, has a team that can develop into one of the top three teams by the time the 2019 World Cup is played in England. This squad is built around exciting young talent and has an astute and passionate leader in Sarfraz.





The teams that might have taken Pakistan lightly in this event will never dare to repeat such a mistake again and whatever the lead-up to the 2019 World Cup may be like
The teams that might have taken Pakistan lightly in this event will never dare to repeat such a mistake again and whatever the lead-up to the 2019 World Cup may be like; Pakistan will be a serious contender for the trophy.

The Champions Trophy 2017 has been a memorable event and Pakistani fans will remember it for a very long time indeed. The fans, especially the youngsters who saw the team dethrone India, will be inspired to replicate the performances of their heroes in the years to come.

The 1992 World Cup win gave us a new generation of match winners and this win ranks very close to that, I am confident that Pakistan cricket is back on track and we will see this team reach some incredible highs in the years to come, especially if the team continues to play with the kind of passion and commitment displayed in this tournament.

Lastly, I would like to thank the ICC for giving me this opportunity of expressing my views and contributing as a Champions Trophy ambassador. I hope you enjoyed reading my views as much as I enjoyed penning them.
https://www.icc-cricket.com/champions-trophy/news/421024
*Fakhar and Amir were brilliant*
By Kumar Sangakkara




EXCLUSIVE COLUMNIST
Kumar Sangakkara

Kumar Sangakkara played 134 Tests, 404 ODIs and 56 T20Is from 2000-2015, scoring a total of 28,016 international runs with 63 centuries and 145 half-centuries. As a wicket-keeper, he accounted for 748 batsmen. Sangakkara won the ICC Champions Trophy 2002 and ICC World Twenty20 2014 with Sri Lanka, while he also played in the final of the ICC Cricket World Cup 2007 and 2011.

Follow
Pakistan's two heroes - one raw and brave, the other experienced and highly-skilled.




Having won the toss and putting Pakistan in to bat, India could not ask for a better start to the ICC Champions Trophy final on a sun-blessed Sunday. Having played the best cricket of all the teams in the tournament, they had a phenomenal chasing prowess with a rock-solid top four and were high on confidence having annihilated Pakistan in the group stages.

However, two weeks is a long time in an international competition, and the Pakistan team that turned up in the final was completely different outfit to the one that plunged to defeat in its opening game. Firing red-hot after wins against Sri Lanka and England, they were in a rampant mood, energised with new belief.

Opener Fakhar Zaman, playing in just his fourth ODI, emphasised better than anyone this resurgent belief, fighting off pre-match nerves, inexperience and illness. Like many of his youthful colleagues, he did not carry the psychological scars of previous failures to arch-rivals India and it showed.

Zaman batted freely and aggressively. Mixing attacking boundary options and smart strike rotation, he anchored the Pakistan total with the most important innings of his life. Ably supported by Azhar Ali, and a telling cameo from Mohammed Hafeez, the final total of 338 was a daunting one. If captain Sarfraz Ahmed had come in earlier instead of Imad Wasim to lead the final charge, perhaps the total would have even gone beyond 350.





Mixing attacking boundary options and smart strike rotation, Fakhar Zaman anchored the Pakistan total with the most important innings of his life.
It was hard work for India’s bowlers, especially the spinners, but Bhuvneshwar Kumar was the stand-out bowler with a typically calm and clinical performance.

India's reply depended largely on the genius of Virat Kohli. Even though the Indian openers have been in outstanding form, Virat's ability to masterfully chase down totals has been the hall mark of Indian ODI success in the recent past.

Tragically for hundreds of millions of Indian fans, it was not going to be his day.

Mohammed Amir, returning after his back spasms, proved once again why he is one of the finest pace bowlers in the world right now by ripping the heart out of the Indian batting.

Amir’s opening spell was sensational. The in-swinging delivery to get Rohit Sharma was perfect and against Kohli he was undaunted by a dropped catch at first slip, nailing his man at backward point immediately after. A few overs later he found the outside edge of Shikar Dhawan with a probing, bouncing delivery.





India was a bit lacklustre in their chase once Virat Kohli was dismissed.
So on the day of the final, Pakistan found two heroes: one raw and brave, the other experienced and highly-skilled. Fakhar and Amir were brilliant.

India was a bit lacklustre in their chase once Kohli was dismissed. Yuvraj Singh seemed timid and slow. Hanging back to the fast bowlers as if expecting every delivery to be a bouncer and only showing intent to the slower spinners.

The dangerous Dhoni was bounced out and Jadeja failed to sacrifice himself to allow the incredibly exciting Hardik Pandya to take India towards an unlikely victory. Pandya showed the value of skill and youth, maybe something India’s selectors should consider when choosing a replacement for that all-important No 4 position occupied by Yuvraj.

The Pakistan captain and coach deserve huge credit for keeping the team together, encouraging them to dream the impossible and be brave enough to achieve it.

India, led brilliantly by Kohli, played outstanding cricket in the past two weeks. Kohli himself was a true champion and he combined with openers Rohit and Shikhar and a great bowling line-up to prove that they are force in any conditions. There can be no shame on them for losing the final.

Pakistan have reaped the rewards of their investment in youth. With Hassan Ali named the player of the tournament, a tactically sound captain, and a skilful although not explosive batting line up, they played in the final played a brand of passionate and brave cricket that they should be immensely proud of.

For India there should be no panic. They are a team with a fine leader playing great cricket. They have some very exciting young players, especially Hardik Pandya who has been a revelation. Maybe there is one batting position up for grabs, but aside from that they must focus on further development and improvement, sticking to the vision Kohli has for the side. _© ICC Business Corporation FZ LLC 2017. All rights reserved._

_This content is available to use for all media free of charge, but please credit__www.icc.cricket.com__ through a hyperlink in the article or in full URL in print._
https://www.icc-cricket.com/champions-trophy/news/421045
*‘Was most relieved man after Kohli got out,’ says Azhar Ali*

SHARE : 





*Web Sports Desk*

inShare


Pakistani batsman Azhar Ali stated that he was most relieved man on the ground after Kohli got out.

Azhar Ali dropped him on Muhammad Amir’s bowling just a delivery before in slips during final of Champions Trophy. 

While talking on a private TV channel, the opener said that dropping any catch is a huge mistake but dropping Virat Kohli is may be the biggest as he is a great player and run chaser.

“He plays so smoothly that before you know, match will be out of your hand,” he said.

Ali further said that Kohli’s wicket tilted the match towards Pakistan and great bowling by Amir and others definitely ensured the victory for Pakistan.

Pakistan thrashed India in ICC Champions Trophy final by 180 runs on Sunday.
http://nation.com.pk/sports/21-Jun-2017/was-most-relieved-man-after-kohli-got-out-says-azhar-ali
*Destiny’s child Pakistan peaked at the right time*
By Michael Hussey




EXCLUSIVE COLUMNIST
Michael Hussey

Michael Hussey won the ICC Cricket World Cup 2007 and ICC Champions Trophy 2006 and 2009 with Australia. Between 2004 and 2013, he represented his country in 79 Tests in which he scored 6235 runs, 185 ODIs in which he scored 5442 runs and 38 T20Is in which he scored 721 runs.

"The final was the first time that I have experienced a match between the two great rivals live, and the atmosphere at the ground was just electric," says Mike Hussey.




For so many fans around the world, it was a dream final in the ICC Champions Trophy 2017 between India and Pakistan. It was reported that over a billion people were tuning into the contest at The Oval.

The final was the first time that I have experienced a match between the two great rivals live, and the atmosphere at the ground was just electric. There was no malice between the players nor between the fans of the two passionate cricket-loving countries. There just seemed to be a healthy respect for each other and the game was played in great spirit.

Pakistan was the underdog coming into the final but there was a feeling of destiny about it. Tournament play is all about peaking at the right time and after a poor start to the tournament, most pundits gave it no chance of winning. However, by the time it lifted the ICC Champions Trophy 2017 at The Oval, it was undoubtedly playing its best cricket. Huge congratulations need to go to Mickey Arthur, Sarfraz Ahmed, the support staff and players for showing great character and turning the team’s fortunes around.





The emergence of a couple of newer players in Hasan Ali and Fakhar Zaman, who scored a brilliant century in the final, is exciting for the future for Pakistan.
As the tournament ended, the reputations of some teams and players have grown and some have taken a hit. Unfortunately, from an Australian perspective, not much went right and the team was bundled out early. South Africa, too, unexpectedly, exited the tournament at the group stage after coming in as one of the favourites. It shows that the top teams in the world are very close and anyone can be beaten on a given day. This was shown with Pakistan, which came into the tournament ranked eighth and went all the way through to win the final. Its bowling attack was brilliant with Mohammad Amir and Junaid Khan contributing well throughout the tournament but the emergence of a couple of newer players in Hasan Ali and Fakhar Zaman, who scored a brilliant century in the final, is exciting for the future for Pakistan.

England has shown plenty of improvement in the last two years and should come into the ICC Cricket World Cup in 2019 as one of the favourites. The fearless brand of cricket it is playing is exciting to watch and it have some real quality in the squad that should only get better in the future. Ben Stokes has emerged as one of, if not, the best all-rounders in the world.

India has a batting order that every team would be envious of, with Shikhar Dhawan’s love affair of batting in England continuing, but it also has a somewhat unheralded bowling attack that has been very effective. Bhuvneshwar Kumar and Jasprit Bumrah form a great combination who complement each other very well, and the spin options of R Ashwin and Ravindra Jadeja keep the pressure on in the middle overs. There is a nice blend of youth and experience in this Indian team.





India has a batting order that every team would be envious of, with Shikhar Dhawan’s love affair of batting in England continuing
Some of the other players to really impress have been Tamim Iqbal from Bangladesh, Kusal Mendis from Sri Lanka and Kane Williamson from New Zealand, who all played some meaningful innings throughout the tournament. With the ball, Adam Milne from New Zealand, Sri Lanka’s Nuwan Pradeep and South African Imran Tahir picked up crucial wickets throughout the ICC Champions Trophy 2017.

This Champions Trophy was an excellent tournament with some high quality one-day cricket played that has created plenty of interest around the world. I feel that a tournament like this should end the debate about the future of ODI cricket. This is a fantastic form of the game that the players love playing, and the supporters have shown that they still enjoy the spectacle of what one-day cricket can offer. One-day cricket caters to different types of players, such as the power hitters, players who work the ball and run hard, all-rounders, spinners, skilled and pace bowlers. The other thing about one-day cricket is that the game has a chance to ebb and flow more than in T20 cricket. If your team gets off to a bad start, there are opportunities to slowly change the momentum and get back into the match. I believe as long as the matches have context, then there is a place for all three forms of the game to survive and thrive in the future.
https://www.icc-cricket.com/champions-trophy/news/421030
*Pakistan won Champions Trophy with style that's totally uninhibited*
By Graeme Smith




EXCLUSIVE COLUMNIST
Graeme Smith

Graeme Smith played 117 Tests, 197 ODIs and 33 T20Is between 2002 and 2014, scoring 9265, 6989 and 982 runs respectively. He captained South Africa in 109 Tests, 149 ODIs and 27 T20Is

The title win is great for Pakistan, their players and countrymen, says Smith




Fans and players alike will have been hoping for a dramatic, exhilarating final to top off any major tournament. It was a fairytale end to what has ended up being a watershed tournament for Pakistan cricket. As far as I’m concerned, it was a fantastic result for cricket, and a result that went in favour of the side that have played the most exciting brand of cricket at this tournament.

The 10-over spell at the start of India’s innings yesterday was simply electric, with Mohammad Amir showing his superb range of skills, as well as the passion that seems to underpin and permeate this Pakistan side’s approach.

Generally, throughout the tournament, the Pakistan bowling attack has been on the money in almost every game. They’re the only side that have made the ball talk consistently, with most other sides struggling to get the ball to swing with any kind of regularity.

Hassan Ali understandably takes the bowling plaudits with the golden ball, but in the likes of Amir and Junaid Khan, he’s been supported beautifully in all Pakistan’s games. You’d be hard pushed to find a more skillful seam bowling trio in world cricket at the moment, and as they’ve shown in the knock out games, they are very adept at putting sides under pressure.

The most impressive aspect of Pakistan’s play has been its mindset. The mindset and approach of different sides throughout the tournament has interested me, as I believe that to be the key factor in doing well in tournament cricket.





Hasan Ali has been brilliantly supported by Mohammad Amir and Junaid Khan, giving Pakistan a strong seam bowling trio
To draw a comparison to the South Africa side and its tournament returns, it was almost visible that they were playing with its minds clouded by fear. That’s understandable to an extent, and it’s something that other South Africa teams have had to combat at tournaments previously. However, the disappointment is more intense this time around given the sheer quality throughout that squad and the form the side has shown in the past 12 months.

With two years until the next major 50-over tournament, again to be played in England, South Africa needs to ask some tough questions from itself and ensure that it is ready to approach the mental challenges of tournament cricket in a different fashion. With world cricket as close as it is at the moment, if your mindset and approach aren’t right, you’ll be found wanting as South Africa were this time around.

Pakistan, as I said in my review of the final, has played with a style that’s totally uninhibited. That belief in your ability as a side to go and execute your skills is so precious when you’ve got it, and it’s been great to see different players stand up for Pakistan throughout the tournament to see them over the line time and time again.

Fakhar Zaman undoubtedly comes out of this tournament having made a real name for himself in his first four international innings. Knocks of 31, 50, 57 and 114 in the final on Sunday have provided the top order with a stability it has so often lacked. It was a big call to bring him in after one game, but he’s done so much to change the dynamic of Pakistan’s Powerplay batting.





Although it was a costly mistake from Jasprit Bumrah, the opening bowler partnership between him and Bhuvneshwar Kumar was strong throughout the tournament
From an Indian point of view, the no-ball from Jasprit Bumrah will haunt him given the eventual outcome, but he and his opening partner Bhuvneshwar Kumar have done India proud throughout this tournament – contributing to what has been another strong tournament display from India.

Shikhar Dhawan has had a great tournament, and has been a consistent run-scorer since India landed in England. He’ll be mightily disappointed that his efforts haven’t seen India take the trophy home, but his performances have done much to cement his spot in the shorter formats.

I don’t think the organisers could have asked for a better showpiece for the game than yesterday’s final. The Oval may not see an atmosphere like that for a very long time, with the noise and colour contributing to a frenzied feel around the ground.

The win for Pakistan is great for the game of cricket, but most importantly for the Pakistan players and their countrymen at a time where there is still so much instability in their home country.

Well played Pakistan, deserved winners of another wonderful tournament that I personally have loved being an ambassador for. Roll on World Cup 2019. _© ICC Business Corporation FZ LLC 2017. All rights reserved._

_This content is available to use for all media free of charge, but please creditwww.icc.cricket.com through a hyperlink in the article or in full URL in print._
https://www.icc-cricket.com/champions-trophy/news/421496

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pseudonym



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## t_for_talli

Areesh said:


> Chutya is chutya and that is you.



Kitni jlan ho rahi hai beta, fact fact rehete hain aur wo ICC ranks me dikhte hain



mjnaushad said:


> Dil k khush rakhne ko ghalib yeh khayal acha hai .....



Khayal to hamare hamesha se acche rehete hain , bas kuch logon ko zyada chubh jaate hain


----------



## Reichsmarschall

t_for_talli said:


> Kitni jlan ho rahi hai beta, fact fact rehete hain aur wo ICC ranks me dikhte hain
> 
> 
> 
> Khayal to hamare hamesha se acche rehete hain , bas kuch logon ko zyada chubh jaate hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

t_for_talli said:


> Kitni jlan ho rahi hai beta, fact fact rehete hain aur wo ICC ranks me dikhte hain



Jalan to tujhhai ho rahi hai 180 ki zalalat abhi tak bardashit nahi ho rahi tujhai.

Write those rankings on a piece of paper and then shove that paper up your as$.We Pakistani are proudly happy with that trophy and 180 runs margin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This is not scene of any Italian or Hollywood movie; these are our dashing legendary cricketers at Lord’s, UK in 1954

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nana41

That also is part of enjoyment.


----------



## Black Bird

Aik bat log ignor kr rahy hain country ko Maa kaha jata hy baap ni. 2nd agr Baap bhe man Lia jay to bhe Pakistan 14th August ko bna Tha aur India 15th ko .matlb Pakistan India seeaik din to bara hy[emoji3] . Ab pata ni India main Beta Baap se phely kisy baida ho jata hy[emoji6]


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## frankenstein-2

ghazi52 said:


> This is not scene of any Italian or Hollywood movie; these are our dashing legendary cricketers at Lord’s, UK in 1954


they are looking like donkeys.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

PakSword said:


> @Zibago @Narendra Trump @Farah Sohail @Verve @Arsalan



OMG!!!! This is hilarious !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877313333724041217*Pakistan* Cricket Team Captain @*SarfarazA_54* meet his disabled fan Fawad Haider at this hour of night (4:15 AM) & gifted his shirt to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arsalan

monitor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877313333724041217*Pakistan* Cricket Team Captain @*SarfarazA_54* meet his disabled fan Fawad Haider at this hour of night (4:15 AM) & gifted his shirt to him.


Amazing
This guy deserves to be respected. 



A.M. said:


> I think i'm going to watch the entire match again tonight.
> 
> 
> For the twentieth time!


can you share a link?



PakSword said:


> @Zibago @Narendra Trump @Farah Sohail @Verve @Arsalan


Hahahahahaha
yeh tu LOL ho gya bahi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Major Sam

Arsalan said:


> Amazing
> This guy deserves to be respected.
> 
> 
> can you share a link?
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha
> yeh tu LOL ho gya bahi



They have removed the full match link,

here are the links for extended highlights and many more videos related to match,

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FCricket%252Fcomments%252F6i7pn5%252F

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

frankenstein-2 said:


> they are looking like donkeys.



You got it completely wrong. They are not your "four fathers".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

I really respect kholi this guy completely changes his behavior, he is looks like a mature gentleman, will be love to see batsmens talks with bat and bowlers with boll, waseem and Tendulkar are best examples, big heros never talk shitt, but shows there performance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

WHEN it's PAKISTAN vs INDIA CRICKET FINAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Ki Tareekhi Fatah*
Fakhar Zaman interview.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Major Sam

Arsalan said:


> Amazing
> This guy deserves to be respected.
> 
> 
> can you share a link?
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha
> yeh tu LOL ho gya bahi



Check this one guys amazing





@ghazi52 @Narendra Trump @WAJsal @Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Butchcassidy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Butchcassidy said:


>



hello vi jatto  pakistan nai panjab jitiye


----------



## Butchcassidy

Tesky said:


> hello vi jatto  pakistan nai panjab jitiye


They deserved a good beating, like he said att payee hui si bc'diya ne. HUn je chittar paye ne te sakoon naal be gaye ne.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

frankenstein-2 said:


> they are looking like donkeys.




That's Funny Coming From A ****


----------



## Kabira

Narendra Trump said:


>



I understand Hind-ians reaction. This win was very important for them because Kashmir is hot issue now. They also keep asking what else Kashmiris want to stay peacefully with Hindustan lmao

Easily biggest ODI match between PAK-India history and father won.


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877821926822920192


----------



## Thorough Pro

It may be in the gutter but it is standing on the shoulders of indian cricket



Bheemsen said:


> Pakistan cricket is and will remain in gutter and you cant do anything about that


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

ghazi52 said:


> This is not scene of any Italian or Hollywood movie; these are our dashing legendary cricketers at Lord’s, UK in 1954



Nice professional dress code needs to be brought back very slick


----------



## t_for_talli

Areesh said:


> Jalan to tujhhai ho rahi hai 180 ki zalalat abhi tak bardashit nahi ho rahi tujhai.
> 
> Write those rankings on a piece of paper and then shove that paper up your as$.We Pakistani are proudly happy with that trophy and 180 runs margin.



Its you who is loosing the calm, and using foul words , Jalan kis ko ho rahi hai wo dikh raha hai


----------



## ghazi52

*5 moments from the Champions Trophy final that show cricket's power to heal*

India, Pakistan have recently been embroiled in bitter disputes: can cricket heal the wounds of politics?


On Sunday, as Pakistan and India — arguably the biggest rivals in the cricketing world — went head-to-head for the coveted Champions Trophy, most cricket-crazy fans on both sides of the border expected sparks to fly.

The acrid hostility between the two countries is no secret, and with the war of words between the two countries intensifying with each new diplomatic spat, many expected the negativity to spill over into the cricketing fiInstead, what the whole world saw was both Pakistani and Indian cricketers engaging with each other on a personal level in what appeared to be a most dignified and sportsmanlike manner.

Here are five moments before, during and after the Champions Trophy final that should serve as as a reminder for citizens of both countries that, despite our political differences, we should probably start drawing a line between banter and outright disrespect when we engage over our favorite sport.

*Dhoni's picture with Sarfraz's son becomes a viral sensation*







Rajdeep Sardesai

✔@sardesairajdeep
A nice pic ahead of the Champions Trophy finals. @msdhoni with Sarfraz Ahmed baby: sports beyond boundaries!! #IndVsPak

Hours before the final, as media and fans ratcheted up pressure on their teams on both sides of the Pak-India border, 'Captain Cool' Mahindra Singh Dhoni warmed the hearts of cricketing fans when a photo showing him holding Pakistan Captain Sarfraz Ahmed's son in his arms went wildly viral on social media.

The picture prompted many emotional Pakistani cricket fans to forget the upcoming clash and heap praise on Dhoni for being their 'favourite' cricketer from the Indian side.

*Shikhar Dhawan and Mohammad Hafeez's 'moment' before the match*








Right before the game, as the players descended the pavilion to assemble for their respective national anthems, Pakistani all-rounder Muhammad Hafeez and Indian opener Shikhar Dhawan could briefly be seen sharing a friendly moment as they made way to the ground.

Going by their body language — Dhawan's arm was briefly around Hafeez's shoulder — one would assume they were old friends instead of fierce rivals.

*Virat Kohli's remarkable post-match speech*






https://twitter.com/ICC

Nothing but respect from the Indian skipper #CT17

12:44 PM - 18 Jun 2017

Instead of avoiding giving credit to the winning side, Indian skipper Virat Kohli — during both the awards ceremony and his post-match press conference — was unequivocally appreciative about the quality cricket Pakistan played to earn the title of 'champions'.







During the post-match press conference, Kohli gave credit to the Pakistani bowling attack who forced his strong batting line-up to make mistakes.

"Credit to the opposition for forcing us to make mistakes because of the way they bowled and applied pressure on the field," he said, "We have no hesitation or shame to admit that we could not play our best game today."

His praise took a fair number of fans by surprise — India are giants in the game, and to see their captain hold the Pakistani side in such high regard meant much for the celebrating Pakistani fans.

It was also a departure from usual post-match press conferences, where losing captains are generally reticent in conceding the other side's strengths.

*Players of both sides mingle after Pakistan claims the title.*







Follow

ICC 

✔@ICC
#SpiritOfCricket #CT17

9:00 PM - 18 Jun 2017


The Indian captain and Yuvraj Singh were seen sharing a joke with former Pakistani skipper Shoaib Malik and Pakistan's bowling coach, Azhar Mahmood, moments after Pakistan took the title from the Indian team.

The four could be seen laughing as Malik apparently cracked a joke about catching the ball.

The ICC shared the video clip on Twitter with the hashtag "#SpiritOfCricket.

We cannot disagree.

*Indian players take time out for batsman Azhar Ali's sons*







Follow

Azhar Ali 

✔@AzharAli_
Thanks to these legends for sparing their time for my kids they were so happy.... @msdhoni @imVkohli @YUVSTRONG12

5:24 AM - 20 Jun 2017


Kohli, Yuvraj Singh and Dhoni also kept rivalry to the side when they took time out for the children of Pakistan's opening batsman, Azhar Ali.

The children's happiness at the Indian stars taking pictures with them was widely seen as a testament to how the love for cricket unites people divided by borders.

While both cricket boards continue to spar over a much-delayed bilateral cricket series between the two countries, these friendly exchanges at a highly personal level between their players show that the India-Pakistan cricketing rivalry seems to be maturing over time.

Sadly, news of supporters of rival sides being arrested and charged with criminal offenses continue to make headlines on both sides of the border, and open displays of affection for the opposing side are still considered unforgivable.

One hopes that both PCB and BCCI will put politics aside and continue striving to give Indian and Pakistani fans more opportunities to come together and enjoy, like the heroes they adore, the spirit of the Gentleman's Game.


----------



## SHAH820

Bheemsen said:


> Pakistan cricket is and will remain in gutter and you cant do anything about that


hahahhahahahah gutter.
we have won more matches against you .last ICC cup comes to pakistan not india india lost by 180 runs world best team (according to you) have lost against small pakistan.

there are people in india chanting for pakistan not india there are 67 separatist movement in india most of them are run by hindus not muslim . we all can understand difference between hindus and muslims which lead to separation but hindus want freedom from hindus this shows the condition of india .its normal to hoist pakistani flag in india not indian flag in pakistan. all you people can do is buy others but when someone refuses to tm logon go asal baap yaad ajata
oh sorry i mean pakistan yaad ajata hai

ab chal nikal bathroom dhund ja kr hm ko deikh kr tm logon ki to waisy bhi nikl jati hai


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Areesh

t_for_talli said:


> Its you who is loosing the calm, and using foul words , Jalan kis ko ho rahi hai wo dikh raha hai



Using foul words because you deserve it and not because of some jalan. Jalan on what? That Pakistan thrashed India with 180 runs??


----------



## Riz

Hey guys.. Im going to watch video of the final match 100 times now.. GtG bye.. Lol


----------



## Areesh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Afghanistan, Ireland get Test status:*


----------



## DJ_Viper

PakSword said:


> 32% is also not a majority by the way..
> 
> Your leadership want to turn the country into Rwanda.. through corruption..
> 
> Mr. Zia also handed some bald people public posts which they never deserved..




Ok, that's it? You just have learned to counter a statement with another similar statement? In the modern politics, people like you and who you are following, are taking your country back to stone age through violence and these insanely manic statements like the one's you wrote on here. All criminals, corrupt, uneducated individuals who we never thought could survive in a real system whether it be Pakistan or elsewhere (unless its really Afghanistan), are growing their political shops very nicely, along with the cricketer-turn-charity runner-turned politicians - turned billionaire! It an example in the world how you can retire from Cricket in Pakistan and be a billionaire! The clan of people you write for, has the most corrupt people from every walk of life.


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Burhan Wani

Bheemsen said:


> Pakistan cricket is and will remain in gutter and you cant do anything about that


180 runs dose is enough to keep you quite for decades.


----------



## Haidar

Fireurimagination said:


> WhatsApp joke: People in Pakistan - Arre Yaar, abhi Parso hi toh naya TV kharida tha!





scionoftheindus said:


> Got fed up with these irrelevant statistics man..you and I know the thrashing india has been giving Pakistan for the past 10 years





Grevion said:


> Just handover the cup to us and be done with it. Why even bother playing a match when you know we will thrash you. The only thing that can save Pakistan on the final is the stupid weather of UK and the D&L method.
> 
> Imran Bhai thoda jaban nu kabu rakho yaar.


wellll wanted to give you a very sweet reply but i think all my fellow friends have satisfied you quite a bit. So
...enough said.


----------



## Arsalan

EPIC!

Thanks to @Knuckles for sharing this.





HHAHAHHAHA


@The Sandman @Narendra Trump @Major Sam @Windjammer @Zibago @django @AsianUnion @Jonah Arthur @Irfan Baloch @notorious_eagle @PakSword @Panther 57 @Tempest II @Dazzler @araz @fatman17



Zarvan said:


>


HAHAHAH

And he says that India was JUST ABOUT TO WIN the match when Hardik Pandaye was playing 
Kuda ka wasta ha aar!! Kuch tu sharm kro!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dazzler

That single defeat is enough to force indian team on the backfoot. they were simply outclassed in all departments. Some sorry *** guys calling it fluke is hilarious to say the least. No fluking team wins four matches against top rivals in a row, that too after being thrashed in the first game. From now on, indians will play under pressure against Pakistan for several years to come. Remember, psychology plays it's part as it did when Miandad hit that memorable six to Sharma and ended some careers.
From there on, it was a different Pakistan side.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scionoftheindus

Dazzler said:


> That single defeat is enough to force indian team on the backfoot. they were simply outclassed in all departments. Some sorry *** guys calling it fluke is hilarious to say the least. No fluking team wins four matches against top rivals in a row, that too after being thrashed in the first game. From now on, indians will play under pressure against Pakistan for several years to come. Remember, psychology plays it's part as it did when Miandad hit that memorable six to Sharma and ended some careers.
> From there on, it was a different Pakistan side.


Quote me after a year if pakistan continues its winning consistently...I promise you on the behalf of all the indians thay we will then accept pakistan is a great team without any argument..we will say unanimously that pak is great


----------



## Darth Vader

Guys any place to watch full match ?


----------



## Burhan Wani

Arsalan said:


> EPIC!
> 
> Thanks to @Knuckles for sharing this.
> View attachment 405875
> 
> 
> HHAHAHHAHA
> 
> 
> @The Sandman @Narendra Trump @Major Sam @Windjammer @Zibago @django @AsianUnion @Jonah Arthur @Irfan Baloch @notorious_eagle @PakSword @Panther 57 @Tempest II @Dazzler @araz @fatman17
> 
> 
> HAHAHAH
> 
> And he says that India was JUST ABOUT TO WIN the match when Hardik Pandaye was playing
> Kuda ka wasta ha aar!! Kuch tu sharm kro!


Alas defeated by 180 runs. If our bowlers didn't given Pandya loose balls we can out Indians near 80 runs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

MastanKhan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Cunning nation.


----------



## GumNaam

aik jaan do qaalib... Saudi brothers celebrate Pakistan's victory! 




isolated, so... so isolated!

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## AsianLion

Watch this welcome for Pakistan Captain, party tunabi shurru huwi hai:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Nice thinking, innovative

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GumNaam

if this is not a sign of Allah's invisible hand directly intervening then I don't know what is...SUBHANALLAH.







Darth Vader said:


> Guys any place to watch full match ?


 here you go...







Jonah Arthur said:


> Alas defeated by 180 runs. If our bowlers didn't given Pandya loose balls we can out Indians near 80 runs.


yeah frankly I think that the Pakistani ballers felt sorry for the indians AND its Ramadan on top of that, so they decided to give out a little khairaat and sadqaat in the form of 76 runs just as a sign of mercy and generosity before saying "yeah okay that's enough charity for one day, not gonna give him a century, time to boot him out!" and clamping down again! After all, it was father's day and hum india beti kay barhaal baap to hain na!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Zarvan said:


>


how the hell they were thinking that hardik pandya gonna win then game. Absolutely dumb people seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kabira

Major Sam said:


> how the hell they were thinking that hardik pandya gonna win then game. Absolutely dumb people seriously.



He was done deal as soon as fast bowlers came.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Major Sam

Tesky said:


> He was done deal as soon as fast bowlers came.


if he was hiting main bowlers then i can understand. But then u need partnership also as u was supposed to chase 200+. Well sarfraz shouldn't have allowed him to play spin.now Indians got excuse that they lost bec of jadeja run out.


----------



## lastone

FIRST i would like to thank the moderator for banning me at the right time. 
I know this is a defence forum but has anyone analysed the match or its just youtube videos ?
Obviously i didnt watch the whole match , but here are my turning points..
1. Plumb lbw not given against pakistani opener.
2. The no ball wicket of pak opener.
3. Lucky lbw against sharma.
4. Lucky wkt of kohli . 
5. Jadeja running out pandeya who was winning the game easily for india.
6. Heavy bails used during pakistani innings. Not falling even after being hit.
7. Dhoni distracted by movement in crowd.
8. We all know test matches are the only real cricket. India was focussed on upcoming west indian tour.
It was a perfect storm of luck for pakistan and against india. 
But luck will not take you far.


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

lastone said:


> FIRST i would like to thank the moderator for banning me at the right time.
> I know this is a defence forum but has anyone analysed the match or its just youtube videos ?
> Obviously i didnt watch the whole match , but here are my turning points..
> 1. Plumb lbw not given against pakistani opener.
> 2. The no ball wicket of pak opener.
> 3. Lucky lbw against sharma.
> 4. Lucky wkt of kohli .
> 5. Jadeja running out pandeya who was winning the game easily for india.
> 6. Heavy bails used during pakistani innings. Not falling even after being hit.
> 7. Dhoni distracted by movement in crowd.
> 8. We all know test matches are the only real cricket. India was focussed on upcoming west indian tour.
> It was a perfect storm of luck for pakistan and against india.
> But luck will not take you far.


Pakistan won by struggle and hard working not by luck dear. The above mentioned turning points gave the benefit the team but as boys planning work out and deserve the credit of hard working that you did not treat with the justice. Anyway, it is your individual observation that i take it with respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pseudonym



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rahil khan

lastone said:


> FIRST i would like to thank the moderator for banning me at the right time.
> I know this is a defence forum but has anyone analysed the match or its just youtube videos ?
> Obviously i didnt watch the whole match , but here are my turning points..
> 1. Plumb lbw not given against pakistani opener.
> 2. The no ball wicket of pak opener.
> 3. Lucky lbw against sharma.
> 4. Lucky wkt of kohli .
> 5. Jadeja running out pandeya who was winning the game easily for india.
> 6. Heavy bails used during pakistani innings. Not falling even after being hit.
> 7. Dhoni distracted by movement in crowd.
> 8. We all know test matches are the only real cricket. India was focussed on upcoming west indian tour.
> It was a perfect storm of luck for pakistan and against india.
> But luck will not take you far.



yeah India was lucky for Wasim Akram becoming unfit right evening before the quarter finals of 1996 World Cup played in Bangalore...otherwise your story would have been completely different...India was lucky to beat Pakistan 2-1 in test series and 3-2 in ODI series back in 2004 in Pakistan because four premier players like Wasim, Waqar, Saeed Anwar, Saqlain Mushtaq got retired 5 months before that series....India was dam lucky in 2007 T-20 World Cup finals because Muhammad Hafeez droped the catch of Indian batsman on boundary line which turned into the sixer and those six runs at the end cost us the finals...That last shot of Misbah eventually got into the hands of fielder instead of going over the boundary which he consistently did in that finals....India was dam lucky in 2011 semi finals of WC at Mohali because your 4 catches of your cricketing God got dropped which helped him to reach individual score of 86 and was finally undone by Afridi....Sachin was dam lucky to remain still on the crease after getting LBW on Amal's delivery which only missed millimeters in DRS review.....!! Will any sane person here will agree with my statement that luck was on the side of Indian team during the last man ICC international matches between two arch rivals ??? Never...it was the passion and dedication of your team for those consistent performances....!

Same is the case was in the final match against Pakistan...Pakistani team was pumped up...Fakhar Zaman got a century in the finals...posting 340 on the board...than brilliant mesmerizing opening spell of Amir who demolished Indian top order by his brilliant swing....it was not luck...it was sheer passion...he knew the vulnerability of Sharma and Kohli and than bowled according to plan which payed the reward...Your pandiya was hitting sixes to spiners in the mid over....don't forget that 18 overs were yet to bowled by paces like amir, junaid and hassan ali...and still runs required were over 200...don't try to tell me that your Pandiya would have hitted 200 runs to the pacers and would have finished match despite six down with merely over 100 runs on board while chasing 340......have a big heart to accept the fact the Pakistani team out classed your over confident team perfectly that day...as your skipper said the same...Good luck happens to people who work hard for it....!!! Pakistan was never Sri Lanka and Bangladesh....It is the team which has beaten your side consistently in the history....and will continue to do so with that confidence boost in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

Rahil khan said:


> yeah India was lucky for Wasim Akram becoming unfit right evening before the quarter finals of 1996 World Cup played in Bangalore...otherwise your story would have been completely different...India was lucky to beat Pakistan 2-1 in test series and 3-2 in ODI series back in 2004 in Pakistan because four premier players like Wasim, Waqar, Saeed Anwar, Saqlain Mushtaq got retired 5 months before that series....India was dam lucky in 2007 T-20 World Cup finals because Muhammad Hafeez droped the catch of Indian batsman on boundary line which turned into the sixer and those six runs at the end cost us the finals...That last shot of Misbah eventually got into the hands of fielder instead of going over the boundary which he consistently did in that finals....India was dam lucky in 2011 semi finals of WC at Mohali because your 4 catches of your cricketing God got dropped which helped him to reach individual score of 86 and was finally undone by Afridi....Sachin was dam lucky to remain still on the crease after getting LBW on Amal's delivery which only missed millimeters in DRS review.....!! Will any sane person here will agree with my statement that luck was on the side of Indian team during the last man ICC international matches between two arch rivals ??? Never...it was the passion and dedication of your team for those consistent performances....!
> 
> Same is the case was in the final match against Pakistan...Pakistani team was pumped up...Fakhar Zaman got a century in the finals...posting 340 on the board...than brilliant mesmerizing opening spell of Amir who demolished Indian top order by his brilliant swing....it was not luck...it was sheer passion...he knew the vulnerability of Sharma and Kohli and than bowled according to plan which payed the reward...Your pandiya was hitting sixes to spiners in the mid over....don't forget that 18 overs were yet to bet bowled by paces like amir, junaid and hassan ali...and still runs required were over 200...don't try to tell me that your Pandiya would have hitted 200 runs to the pacers and would have finished match despite six down with merely over 100 runs on board while chasing 340......have a big heart to accept the fact the Pakistani team out classed your over confident team perfectly that day...as your skipper said the same...Good luck happens to people who work hard for it....!!! Pakistan was never Sri Lanka and Bangladesh....It is the team which has beaten your side consistently in the history....and will continue to do so with that confident boost in the future.



Pakistan won fair and square. I am not sure about their batting yet - but their bowling looked excellent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Riz

Pandia inning was a gift from sarfraz as he not introduced him his big guns amir and junaid, shadab bowls him lollipops to go for every bowl, it was risky move by sarfraz, but i was dead sure he could not face amir 1 over



lastone said:


> FIRST i would like to thank the moderator for banning me at the right time.
> I know this is a defence forum but has anyone analysed the match or its just youtube videos ?
> Obviously i didnt watch the whole match , but here are my turning points..
> 1. Plumb lbw not given against pakistani opener.
> 2. The no ball wicket of pak opener.
> 3. Lucky lbw against sharma.
> 4. Lucky wkt of kohli .
> 5. Jadeja running out pandeya who was winning the game easily for india.
> 6. Heavy bails used during pakistani innings. Not falling even after being hit.
> 7. Dhoni distracted by movement in crowd.
> 8. We all know test matches are the only real cricket. India was focussed on upcoming west indian tour.
> It was a perfect storm of luck for pakistan and against india.
> But luck will not take you far.


Its cricket dude, what about kholi dropped catch? What if azhar not gets run out?


----------



## GumNaam

lastone said:


> FIRST i would like to thank the moderator for banning me at the right time.
> I know this is a defence forum but has anyone analysed the match or its just youtube videos ?
> Obviously i didnt watch the whole match , but here are my turning points..
> 1. Plumb lbw not given against pakistani opener.
> 2. The no ball wicket of pak opener.
> 3. Lucky lbw against sharma.
> 4. Lucky wkt of kohli .
> 5. Jadeja running out pandeya who was winning the game easily for india.
> 6. Heavy bails used during pakistani innings. Not falling even after being hit.
> 7. Dhoni distracted by movement in crowd.
> 8. We all know test matches are the only real cricket. India was focussed on upcoming west indian tour.
> It was a perfect storm of luck for pakistan and against india.
> But luck will not take you far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

GumNaam said:


> if this is not a sign of Allah's invisible hand directly intervening then I don't know what is...SUBHANALLAH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah frankly I think that the Pakistani ballers felt sorry for the indians AND its Ramadan on top of that, so they decided to give out a little khairaat and sadqaat in the form of 76 runs just as a sign of mercy and generosity before saying "yeah okay that's enough charity for one day, not gonna give him a century, time to boot him out!" and clamping down again! After all, it was father's day and hum india beti kay barhaal baap to hain na!!!


Was looking for video


----------



## Burhan Wani

lastone said:


> FIRST i would like to thank the moderator for banning me at the right time.
> I know this is a defence forum but has anyone analysed the match or its just youtube videos ?
> Obviously i didnt watch the whole match , but here are my turning points..
> 1. Plumb lbw not given against pakistani opener.
> 2. The no ball wicket of pak opener.
> 3. Lucky lbw against sharma.
> 4. Lucky wkt of kohli .
> 5. Jadeja running out pandeya who was winning the game easily for india.
> 6. Heavy bails used during pakistani innings. Not falling even after being hit.
> 7. Dhoni distracted by movement in crowd.
> 8. We all know test matches are the only real cricket. India was focussed on upcoming west indian tour.
> It was a perfect storm of luck for pakistan and against india.
> But luck will not take you far.


Kohli was busted two times.


----------



## GumNaam

Jonah Arthur said:


> Kohli was busted two times.


yanay kay kohli ki do baar kholi!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

lastone said:


> FIRST i would like to thank the moderator for banning me at the right time.
> I know this is a defence forum but has anyone analysed the match or its just youtube videos ?
> Obviously i didnt watch the whole match , but here are my turning points..
> 1. Plumb lbw not given against pakistani opener.
> 2. The no ball wicket of pak opener.
> 3. *Lucky lbw against sharma.*
> 4. Lucky wkt of kohli .
> 5. Jadeja running out pandeya who was winning the game easily for india.
> 6. Heavy bails used during pakistani innings. Not falling even after being hit.
> 7. Dhoni distracted by movement in crowd.
> 8. We all know test matches are the only real cricket. India was focussed on upcoming west indian tour.
> It was a perfect storm of luck for pakistan and against india.
> But luck will not take you far.




whatever you say man. we won


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

lastone said:


> FIRST i would like to thank the moderator for banning me at the right time.
> I know this is a defence forum but has anyone analysed the match or its just youtube videos ?
> Obviously i didnt watch the whole match , but here are my turning points..
> 1. Plumb lbw not given against pakistani opener.
> 2. The no ball wicket of pak opener.
> 3. Lucky lbw against sharma.
> 4. Lucky wkt of kohli .
> 5. Jadeja running out pandeya who was winning the game easily for india.
> 6. Heavy bails used during pakistani innings. Not falling even after being hit.
> 7. Dhoni distracted by movement in crowd.
> 8. We all know test matches are the only real cricket. India was focussed on upcoming west indian tour.
> It was a perfect storm of luck for pakistan and against india.
> But luck will not take you far.






Luck doesn't come into the equation when 1 nation completely destroys and humiliates another nation that is more than 7x bigger than it in front of the entire planet.


----------



## Burhan Wani

GumNaam said:


> yanay kay kohli ki do baar kholi!!!


Yes.


----------



## cocomo




----------



## graphican

Just watched Indian collapse another time and couldn't help giggling finding what Pakistan did to India. Indian cricket fans will "touch themselves and cry" for good time to come.

India Vs Pakistan Final Extended Highlights - Part 1 - Pak Innings
India Vs Pakistan Final Extended Highlights - Part 2 - Pak Innings
India Vs Pakistan Final Extended Highlights - Part 3 - Pak Innings
India Vs Pakistan Final Extended Highlights - Part 4 - Ind Innings
India Vs Pakistan Final Extended Highlights - Part 5 - Ind Innings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

GumNaam said:


> if this is not a sign of Allah's invisible hand directly intervening then I don't know what is...SUBHANALLAH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah frankly I think that the Pakistani ballers felt sorry for the indians AND its Ramadan on top of that, so they decided to give out a little khairaat and sadqaat in the form of 76 runs just as a sign of mercy and generosity before saying "yeah okay that's enough charity for one day, not gonna give him a century, time to boot him out!" and clamping down again! After all, it was father's day and hum india beti kay barhaal baap to hain na!!!


Ball didn't touch wickets close bounce near wicket after a shot and ball reeves back amazingly towards bowler without touching the wicket.


----------



## fatman17

sorry but Ramadhan has nothing to do with a cricket match. just recall Kohli's post game comment "we were outclassed in every dept. of the game". case closed. in my personal opinion, it was the Indian arrogance which let them down.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

fatman17 said:


> sorry but Ramadhan has nothing to do with a cricket match. just recall Kohli's post game comment "we were outclassed in every dept. of the game". case closed. in my personal opinion, it was the Indian arrogance which let them down.


Exactly, indians were so blinded by their arrogance that they did not realise that after the defeat in first match, team Pakistan gradually improved and won all subsequent matches beating teams like SL, SA and Eng to reach the final. But indian media kept mocking Pakistani team and its players individually out of sheer ignorance and arrogance. They made disgusting songs, even their celebrities showed the stinky gutters in their minds by initiating "baap-beta" controversy and giving the cricket match the whole new meanings...Why could they not treat this just like a game? so the day saw india went down against Pakistan totally dominated in every aspect....Pakistan came on top in batting, bowling and fielding: the coordination and the confidence of the team was outstanding for example when the 18-yrs old Shadaab Khan LBWed much more experienced Yuvraj Singh and the umpire missed it, he went for the ONLY review the team had in the innings with full SUPPORT from his captain.





Many indian experts cannot wrap their head around the fact that it is a different Pakistani outfit and it was not the bad performance of indian team rather a stellar performance by the Pakistani team that resulted in Pakistan's thumping victory. However, I must say that indian team itself is well behaved and has some good players.

Indians, don't be bad losers. Take it graciously, show some sportsman spirit, and acknowledge that you were up against a better team and don't blame everything on the decision to chase..your team won the toss and elected to chase and the same was suggested by all the experts. Batting first won't have made much of a difference to indian team's miseries, except instead of losing by 180-runs, indian would have lost by 10-wkts (and perhaps that may have been more palatable since 10-wkts defeat is perhaps not unique while 180-run margin is the biggest defeat margin in any ICC final)
Better luck for future!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah Khalid

MastanKhan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/



These *****.This Is The Only Kind Of Fight They're Capable of Winning


----------



## MastanKhan

war&peace said:


> Exactly, indians were so blinded by their arrogance that they did not realise that after the defeat in first match, team Pakistan gradually improved and won all subsequent matches beating teams like SL, SA and Eng to reach the final. But indian media kept mocking Pakistani team and its players individually out of sheer ignorance and arrogance. They made disgusting songs, even their celebrities showed the stinky gutters in their minds by initiating "baap-beta" controversy and giving the cricket match the whole new meanings...Why could they not treat this just like a game? so the day saw india went down against Pakistan totally dominated in every aspect....Pakistan came on top in batting, bowling and fielding: the coordination and the confidence of the team was outstanding for example when the 18-yrs old Shadaab Khan LBWed much more experienced Yuvraj Singh and the umpire missed it, he went for the ONLY review the team had in the innings with full SUPPORT from his captain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many indian experts cannot wrap their head around the fact that it is a different Pakistani outfit and it was not the bad performance of indian team rather a stellar performance by the Pakistani team that resulted in Pakistan's thumping victory. However, I must say that indian team itself is well behaved and has some good players.
> 
> Indians, don't be bad losers. Take it graciously, show some sportsman spirit, and acknowledge that you were up against a better team and don't blame everything on the decision to chase..your team won the toss and elected to chase and the same was suggested by all the experts. Batting first won't have made much of a difference to indian team's miseries, except instead of losing by 180-runs, indian would have lost by 10-wkts (and perhaps that may have been more palatable since 10-wkts defeat is perhaps not unique while 180-run margin is the biggest defeat margin in any ICC final)
> Better luck for future!!!



Hi,

I will give a different perspective---. It were the pakistanis who had lost respect of their team from the first match onwards---. And other than Rameez raja---hardly any could think of a reason for pakistan ot beat india---.

So---if the indian took a hint and kept on bashing---went too far---and had to eat crow.


----------



## war&peace

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will give a different perspective---. It were the pakistanis who had lost respect of their team from the first match onwards---. And other than Rameez raja---hardly any could think of a reason for pakistan ot beat india---.
> 
> So---if the indian took a hint and kept on bashing---went too far---and had to eat crow.



Well, after losing the first game, the men in green won all the matches and kept on improving so it was ignorant of the people not to take them seriously.

I'm no expert of cricket and I couldn't watch a single match live but I kept checking the scores at regular intervals in each match: I could see the improvement in Pakistani squad's performance and they were consistent in this series something that has been flaky over the years.

So it was a big eye opener, a wake up call and the people who couldn't see that coming, went into shock after the final regardless of which side of the border they were.

But I must emphasize that at no point any Pakistani celebrity insulted any indian player, never made a derogatory song... about them... We just wanted to play a good game and win it and we just did that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastone

war&peace said:


> Well, after losing the first game, the team in greens won all the matches and kept on improving so it was ignorant of them not to take seriously. I'm no expert of cricket and I couldn't watch a single match live but I kept checking the score at regular intervals in each match. I could see the improvement in Pakistani squad's performance and they were consistent in this series something that has been flaky over the year.
> 
> So it was a big eye opener, a wake up call and the people who couldn't see that coming, went into shock after the final regardless of which side of the border they are.
> 
> But I must emphasize that at no point any Pakistani celebrity insulted any indian player, never made a derogatory song... about them... We just wanted to play a good game and win it and we just did that.


Just the law of averages catching up. We have lost to even bangladesh and england to ireland or holland. Just lucky.


----------



## MastanKhan

war&peace said:


> Well, after losing the first game, the men in green won all the matches and kept on improving so it was ignorant of the people not to take them seriously.
> 
> I'm no expert of cricket and I couldn't watch a single match live but I kept checking the scores at regular intervals in each match: I could see the improvement in Pakistani squad's performance and they were consistent in this series something that has been flaky over the years.
> 
> So it was a big eye opener, a wake up call and the people who couldn't see that coming, went into shock after the final regardless of which side of the border they are.
> 
> But I must emphasize that at no point any Pakistani celebrity insulted any indian player, never made a derogatory song... about them... We just wanted to play a good game and win it and we just did that.



Hi,

Just because we talked bad about our team---the team indians took it upon them to make derogatory comments about our team and players---.

And that was un-called for---it was strange to see that kind of rhetoric and emotion---it was so blatantly outrageous---that it made no sense at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just because we talked bad about our team---the team indians took it upon them to make derogatory comments about our team and players---.
> 
> And that was un-called for---it was strange to see that kind of rhetoric and emotion---it was so blatantly outrageous---that it made no sense at all.



I think you are perhaps referring to Amir Sohail, I didn't know about this player from 90's era before this series thanks largely to his unkind, false and baseless accusations and immature and idiotic comments that were totally unnecessary and uninvited, I came to know about him. What a horrible analyst he is. I was really shocked but relieved to see that he didn't garner any support from any expert even from the other side of the border. He must realise that being a star does not mean that you bad mouth a good side. It is only in Pakistan and Pakistani media that such unfounded and malicious comments are allowed to be aired that otherwise be scrutinised before being aired. 

Good that he exposed himself, so now keep him at a bay from all cricketing affairs since he can only be a negative influence.



Musafir117 said:


> Ball didn't touch wickets close bounce near wicket after a shot and ball reeves back amazingly towards bowler without touching the wicket.


Allah does not like arrogance. Indians were too arrogant before the final and we all know that pride hath a fall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastone

Musafir117 said:


> Ball didn't touch wickets close bounce near wicket after a shot and ball reeves back amazingly towards bowler without touching the wicket.


Actually you are wrong. The ball hit the wickets and one bail was partially in the air but settled back. Guess bail was too heavy.


----------



## B+ Dracula

t_for_talli said:


> So its not a fluke then Pakistan so will we be seeing India getting lost by 180 runs by other teams frequently, you agree ???
> 
> Pakistan team improved by fluke is beating Indian Team by 180 runs (or just beating Indian team), Probablity of occurrence of such an event is rare and happen only by chance.
> 
> How many times in career (even in green fast pitches) Kohli gave 2 back to back chances, accept it, it was fluke , chance , luck and exception.
> 
> If not then lets see how many matches Pakistan will win by 180 runs this year or coming year. Statictics will proove it that it was fluke


Look,
There are so many Codings in the Game that unfortunately won't get read by Indian Coaches during the game.
*a)* Puzzle of New Players, all team in dressing room usually plan the game plan esp how to tackle big names...I personally think...Your side picked Junaid Khan to play safely instead of M.Amir Khan and that proved disastrous.
*b)* Fakhar Zaman proved himself as *Trump *Card, and M.Hafeez & Babar displayed themselves as *Narender *Card for both Indian and pak awam
*c)* Winning Toss and decided to Ball first....in 300+ pitch is not a good idea.....former Captain Imran khan in last day before final also advised something similar like that...If you win Toss then go for Batting first...why? bcoz play aggressive game, not defensive.....defensive mindset has beaten you, not the Pakistani team
*d)* If I would be in the shoes of Indian Coach...I would advise my top 3 players to forget 340 runs from the mind and go for 200 runs chase in 30 overs and then ask later players to chase remaining 140 runs in 120 balls. After having 2nd life from M.Amir your Kohli was so stupid to give cracking shot for four (in very next ball)
*e)* last but not least....I think it is proven analogy......You Cannot win....i repeat ....You cannot win a team when they are on (Upswing). Like Aus win in 1999 - they narrowly make their way in Semi then in Semi-finals they narrowly managed to make score Equal....but they qualified for final for better Run Rate in the tournament. then in Finals, they obliterated Pak sided (that was in high momentum). It's a once in a blue moon like event...appears in different form like Moon changes shape


Bheemsen said:


> winning a 3 match knockout tournament lottery dosent makes your side great , wait a year and check your ODI performance


It feels like to me....our Captain has a Defensive mindset like Indian Team Captain Kohli....Ricky Ponting mindset is required here.


Jackdaws said:


> Pakistan was a deserving winner. It turned around after the abysmal start. I thought the only match they got lucky to win was against Sri Lanka when regulation catches were dropped by Sri Lanka towards the end. I think it was Sarfaraz whose catch was dropped. You win a match by fluke, not a tournament. *And with all due respect to bowlers like Aamir and Hasan Ali, they are not a patch on Wasim, Waqar or Shoaib Akhtar*.


hmm, I don't think so....If Hassan Ali envisage himself lesser/Better than Wasim/Waqar....then the result will be likely what he thinks about himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

B+ Dracula said:


> hmm, I don't think so....If Hassan Ali envisage himself lesser/Better than Wasim/Waqar....then the result will be likely what he thinks about himself.



It's also about skill. Hasan Ali neither is as fast as Waqar nor can he control the swing the way Wasim did. And Akram is a once in a lifetime bowler - he would walk into any XI in any era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sarfraz Ahmed meets President Mamnoon Hussain*






*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan captain Sarfraz Ahmed on Friday called on President Mamnoon Hussain, according to Geo News.*

The captain was invited to the State Guest House by the president. Geo News reported that the president congratulated Ahmed for winning Champions Trophy.

Pakistan crushed defending champions India by 180 runs at The Oval to win the Champions Trophy for the first time on June 18.

A century by Fakhar Zaman and a devastating bowling display by Pakistan ended India's hopes of becoming the first team to capture the title three times.

Hundreds of fans gave Pakistan captain Sarfraz Ahmed a hero’s welcome as he arrived home carrying the ICC Champions Trophy.

Men, women and children packed Karachi airport as Sarfraz returned from England, where Pakistan thrashed arch-rivals India to be crowned surprise winners.

Sarfraz held up the trophy to loud cheers and chants of “Long live Sarfraz!” as a police band played patriotic songs nearby.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Wow what a celebration was had, if not for Roza, would have got the strippers, young ladies champagers out.


----------



## Hassan Guy

Pakistani cricket fans are crazy


----------



## Reichsmarschall

jaiind said:


> lots of tv sets gonna to be break


Ahem


----------



## Maxpane

One of the best day when we won . Amazing


----------



## Safriz

I am an avid cricket fan and have been watching cricket since the days of Zaheer Abbas and Mudassr Nazar, but this was the match unlike none other.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flight of falcon

Two best days of my life :

when-we won the champions trophy 
And when we bombed and shot the plane down ....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TNT

Typical indians, talk big n loud n cheap and later they eat their own words. They have been made to swallow their words many times but they are shameless and never learn. I remember how they used to start burning their stadiums, pin drop silence when loosing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

Flight of falcon said:


> El sidd



Oh damn is he still around? i have never witnessed a post of any value from that guy. Take my advise and put him on your ignore list. PDF will feel so much better once you do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

their condition was similar on 27 feb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Safriz said:


> I am an avid cricket fan and have been watching cricket since the days of Zaheer Abbas and Mudassr Nazar, but this was the match unlike none other.



It was a boring match. No fight at all. One sided.


----------



## CodeforFood

Flight of falcon said:


> Seriously what are you even saying bro.... you show up everywhere and post your really messed up one liners ..... where are the moderators ?


Finally someone laid it out for him


----------



## Arsalan

Safriz said:


> I am an avid cricket fan and have been watching cricket since the days of Zaheer Abbas and Mudassr Nazar, but this was the match unlike none other.


Yes we all loved it, we all remember it too!! But this is 2 years old now.  Let it go, let them live in peace, they have plenty of other problems right now and so do we!!


----------

